# Sticky  KUALA LUMPUR | Merdeka 118 | 679m | 2227ft | 118 fl | T/O



## patrykus

^^ It is always so iritating when they start construction of another 500+ without even showing the design


----------



## Eric Offereins

I've seen that before (one57 for example). Looks like they are preparing the site.


----------



## Azrain98

Warisan Merdeka have 'Ship' at the roof..haha


----------



## guy4versa

Azrain98 said:


> Warisan Merdeka have 'Ship' at the roof..haha


its not a real rendering..


----------



## patchay

*This Morning*

Malaysia has begun earthworks for its first proposed and rumoured 118-storey tower in KL that will easily surpass the Twin Towers. 

All other details are top secret as of now, but we know the developer-owner is Permodalan Nasional Bhd, a state asset management company with 200 billion ringgit (US$62.5b) in total assets. PNB is a major shareholder of many big companies here such as Maybank Group and its overseas real estate portfolio includes Santos Place in Brisbane and Milton & Shire Building in London. When first announced in Oct 2010, the project was hammered by the general public and most Malaysians want it to stop, but too bad... hno:



Project Name: Warisan Merdeka/The Heritage of Independence (tentative name)
Winning Lead Architect: Fender Katsilidis (Melbourne)
Stage: Evaluation of Piling Work Tenders
Development: The mixed commercial tower, redevelopment of two stadiums into open park and cultural precinct, serviced apartments blocks, hotels and a large high-end shopping mall. 



Brannix said:


> actual site





Brannix said:


>





Brannix said:


>


----------



## realitybites-u

this thread should be change to prep


----------



## UjaiDidida

KL _DSC2632 by DograExposures, on Flickr


----------



## KillerZavatar

realitybites-u said:


> this thread should be changed to prep


yes i have sent the request :cheers:


----------



## realitybites-u

^^
thanks


----------



## realitybites-u

D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Just visited the site. Seems to hv more activites than usual. Couldnt take much photos as security was pretty tight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wont be surprised they will officially announce this project soon. Will try to go behind the site shortly


from malaysian forum.


----------



## realitybites-u

D_Y2k.2^ said:


> All land seems to be leveled and filled. Here taken from Chin Woo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never knew it is that close to Chin Woo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are as curious as I am, this is Chin Woo. Such architecture must be preserved and could be part of the revitalize project. I'm sure such an old association building comes with full of history


..


----------



## Thanial

Anyone know when the renders will be released? It's great to see that it's getting closer to construction but I want renders! This is more frustrating then the lack of renders for 432 Park Avenue :lol:


----------



## sepul

^^ I think they're trying to delay the street protests against this project until it's already too late :lol:.. locals don't want this tower to get built..


----------



## patrykus

Agree. Over 500m tower almost U/C and no information available about it. Even Kingdom tower and mentioned 432 are less secretive


----------



## KillerZavatar

so what's the final design now? :cheers:


----------



## realitybites-u

KillerZavatar said:


> so what's the final design now? :cheers:


the final design still not released yet. i think we need to wait until the end of the year to see the design. below is some renders from the malaysian forum.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^

oh wow these renderings are a very good teaser. i like the style of shape. it's very rough :cheers: if now the cladding and design is right it may even be as good as the hand


----------



## Thanial

That looks great so far :cheers: The architects are really good as well so hopefully this will be something special enough to persuade the people against it! :lol:


----------



## patrykus

Ok now I have two questions:

1. Is this drawing serious? Isn't it just some forumer vision idea?
2. So who is the architect of this thing? The person above me says they're good so I just wonder who they are.

I must say this teaser looks really good, but I would like to know if this is anyhow serious.


----------



## KillerZavatar

im on the other forum searching for some information. i bump some stuff i find, but they don't seem to sources much at all



guy4versa said:


> found this...





guy4versa said:


> someone said this gonna be design for warisan merdeka..


no idea where guy4versa got the stuff and if it is in any way real stuff.


----------



## yankee fan for life

Oh come on a 2000 footer here and not one in american, that's not fair .


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Wooww, congratulations lots of big projects for this city. The skyline whil change dramaticly in the next few years


----------



## nazrey

*Enquiries start to build up*
By KAMARUL YUNUS Published: 2012/09/19
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20120919020714/Article/index_html










MENARA WAWASAN MERDEKA: Interest already covers over 60pc of lettable space, says source

THE proposed 100-storey Menara Wawasan Merdeka has received pre-booking enquiries for over 60 per cent of its lettable space, according to an industry source.

The source said about 30 per cent of the space is being reserved for its developer, Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB), and several government- linked companies under PNB’s stable.

To be officially launched by year-end, the Menara Warisan Merdeka will cost RM2.5 billion to RM3 billion. It will have gross floor space of 3.0 million sq ft and 2.2 million sq ft of net floor space.

This will be followed by two subsequent phases comprising a shopping complex and condominiums. The whole development, to be undertaken over a 10-year period, will cost RM5 billion.

Last month, PNB announced that it had obtained the development order from Kuala Lumpur City Hall to build the 100-storey
Menara Warisan Merdeka, touted to be the country’s tallest building.

PNB president and chief executive officerTan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman was reported as saying recently that the development order was attached with several conditions, including those related to legal matters. 

PNB is studying the terms in order to fulfil them and to ensure proper planning as the development order was approved with conditions, Hamad Kama had said.

To be located within the Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara heritage area, the concept of the 100-storey building, its retail portion and the condominiums was mooted in early 2004 taking into account the need for enhancement of value and effective utilisation of the 7.6ha land adjacent to the two stadiums.

In 2005, the master plan was approved by the municipal authorities, followed by the issuance of final titles in 2008. The principal concept of PNB iconic building was then approved
in 2009.

Since then, PNB has set up a wholly-owned unit, PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd, to undertake the project, with Tengku Abdul
Aziz Tengku Mahmud, formerly from Guthrie Property Development Holding Bhd and Sime Darby Property Bhd, taking the helm.

*Once completed, the Menara Warisan Merdeka will be over 600 metres tall compared with Petronas Twin Towers at 453m; Burj Khalifa at 829m; and Taipei 101 at 509m.*


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome news . I really can't wait to see the final design + height and floor number :cheers:


----------



## China Hand

Yankee fan for life said:


> Oh come on a 2000 footer here and not one in America, that's not fair .


Both the U.S. Federal Aviation Authority (FAA) and the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) have a rebuttable presumption not to build any antennae (or structure) over 2,000 ft (610m) above ground level.


----------



## KillerZavatar

600m+ is amazing news, this really seems to be a competitor to signature tower for the tallest in the region :cheers:


----------



## 1Filipe1

China Hand said:


> Both the U.S. Federal Aviation Authority (FAA) and the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) have a rebuttable presumption not to build any antennae (or structure) over 2,000 ft (610m) above ground level.


why though? lol they need to update their regulations -.-


----------



## KillerZavatar

China Hand said:


> Both the U.S. Federal Aviation Authority (FAA) and the Federal Communications Commission (FCC) have a rebuttable presumption not to build any antennae (or structure) over 2,000 ft (610m) above ground level.


that explains why all these masts that held the record for tallest structures where all about 600m and not taller :lol:


----------



## patrykus

It was discussed on ssp some time ago (I think in Chicago spire thread) that building higher is well possible. It just requires special approvals from faa and also maybe from navy and some other institutions. At least I'm aware of experiments on space elevator involving building temporary structure one mile high made of ribbon suspended from the balloon and tethered to the ground. They plan to experiment with tethered ribbons high up to 30km and they say necessary permissions from faa, navy and others are not a problem.


----------



## KillerZavatar

and not to forget, the city is getting another 100floor building on the other side of the city. :cheers:


----------



## China Hand

KillerZavatar said:


> that explains why all these masts that held the record for tallest structures where all about 600m and not taller.


Exactly. Central North America is flat, wide open and unpopulated. To get old style radio and TV signals to rural farmers, drivers, tractors, truckers and towns, a tall tower was necessary. 

They just built them taller until the FAA and FCC put a stop to it and limited them to 2,000 imperial feet in an 'unwritten rule' after this was erected in 1963:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVLY-TV_mast



> Blanchard, Traill County, North Dakota, United States, used by Fargo station KVLY-TV channel 11. Completed in 1963.


There are other height restrictions in the USA. Washington DC has one of 110 feet, Heights of Buildings Act of 1910; Madison, Wisconsin, where no building located within one mile of the Wisconsin State Capitol may be higher than it, etc.

I have been on the roof of the Cairo Hotel/Condo in DC, btw. Had friends who lived there.


----------



## sepul

KillerZavatar said:


> and not to forget, the city is getting another 100floor building on the other side of the city. :cheers:


not until 2015 :nuts:


----------



## nazrey

*PNB 'excited' over interest in Menara Warisan Merdeka*
By Kamarul Yunus Published: 2012/09/28
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/warispnb/Article/

KUALA LUMPUR: Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) is encouraged by companies' interest to locate their offices at the proposed 100-storey Menara Warisan Merdeka.

"It's true that there has been positive response from the companies. Most of them have expressed their interest to open up offices within the building. It's very exciting to see the high interest shown," PNB president and chief executive officer Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman said after announcing Amanah Saham 1Malaysia's income distribution yesterday.

Hamad Kama Piah was asked to update on the development of the proposed over 600m Menara Warisan Merdeka, touted to be the highest building in the country.

* Last week, Business Times reported that the proposed Menara Warisan Merdeka had received pre-booking enquiries for over 60 per cent of its lettable space.*

About 30 per cent of the space is being reserved for PNB and several government-link companies under its stable.

Hamad Kama Piah indicated that PNB group will occupy about 60 per cent of the building.

"Most of these companies are under PNB's group," he said, when asked to identify the companies that have shown interests to move into the building.

On the construction date of Menara Warisan Merdeka, Hamad Kama Piah said it had yet to be ascertained but "the preparation is almost there".

"Last month, I said that we have received the development order from City Hall, attached with several conditions.

"We are trying to fulfill these conditions as best as we can and as hopeful. We are also trying to make sure the launch will be in order," he said.

* Scheduled to be officially launched by year-end, Menara Warisan Merdeka will cost between RM2.5 billion and RM3 billion. *

It will have gross floor space of 3 million sq ft and a net floor space of 2.2 million.

This will be followed by two subsequent phases comprising a shopping complex and condominiums.

The whole development, to be undertaken over a 10-year period, will cost RM5 billion.

To be located within the Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara heritage area, the concept of the 100-storey building, its retail portion and the condominiums was mooted in early 2004. 

It took into account the need for enhancement of value and effective utilisation of the 7.6ha land adjacent to the two stadiums.

* Once completed, Menara Warisan Merdeka will be over 600m tall compared with Petronas Twin Towers at 453m; Burj Khalifa at 829m; and Taipei 101 at 509m.*


----------



## KillerZavatar

great news, launching by the end of this year means very soon :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

@ Kuala Lumpur City Gallery
http://www.facebook.com/kualalumpurcitygallery/photos_stream


----------



## guy4versa

KillerZavatar said:


> and not to forget, the city is getting another 100floor building on the other side of the city. :cheers:


and another one at klifd (TRX)


----------



## KillerZavatar

this design in the model looks quite interesting, hope to see more soon. :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

I just hope the spire won't be too tall


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> I just hope the spire won't be too tall


on the model the spire looks above 100m though.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> on the model the spire looks above 100m though.


Yes ^^, 100m are already too much


----------



## realitybites-u

from the malaysian forum. 



archilover said:


> what i see from the model :
> 
> 
> Picture1 by archilovers, on Flickr


----------



## SirAdrian

If you look at the first photo, think there's a spiking of the facade on the horizontal axis; the protrusions would not be all planar like that.

Looking forward to concepts, this might just be a placeholder.


----------



## patchay

*Exclusive Preview ::: Menara Wawasan Merdeka @ Warisan Merdeka KL (between 600-680m)*

Rumored ground breaking end of this year. Preliminary land works have begun. 




archilover said:


> not clear though
> 
> 
> 20120930_140616 by archilovers, on Flickr





guy4versa said:


> warisan merdeka tower @ kl city gallery





Brannix said:


> after removing the box on top and turn it side way.. i somehow can start visualize it to look something like



Miniature models. 




davidwsk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/kualalumpurcitygallery/





davidwsk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/kualalumpurcitygallery/





davidwsk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/kualalumpurcitygallery/





nazrey said:


> *Enquiries start to build up*
> By KAMARUL YUNUS Published: 2012/09/19
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20120919020714/Article/index_html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENARA WAWASAN MERDEKA: Interest already covers over 60pc of lettable space, says source
> 
> THE proposed 100-storey Menara Wawasan Merdeka has received pre-booking enquiries for over 60 per cent of its lettable space, according to an industry source.
> 
> The source said about 30 per cent of the space is being reserved for its developer, Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB), and several government- linked companies under PNB’s stable.
> 
> To be officially launched by year-end, the Menara Warisan Merdeka will cost RM2.5 billion to RM3 billion. It will have gross floor space of 3.0 million sq ft and 2.2 million sq ft of net floor space.
> 
> This will be followed by two subsequent phases comprising a shopping complex and condominiums. The whole development, to be undertaken over a 10-year period, will cost RM5 billion.
> 
> Last month, PNB announced that it had obtained the development order from Kuala Lumpur City Hall to build the 100-storey
> Menara Warisan Merdeka, touted to be the country’s tallest building.
> 
> PNB president and chief executive officerTan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman was reported as saying recently that the development order was attached with several conditions, including those related to legal matters.
> 
> PNB is studying the terms in order to fulfil them and to ensure proper planning as the development order was approved with conditions, Hamad Kama had said.
> 
> To be located within the Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara heritage area, the concept of the 100-storey building, its retail portion and the condominiums was mooted in early 2004 taking into account the need for enhancement of value and effective utilisation of the 7.6ha land adjacent to the two stadiums.
> 
> In 2005, the master plan was approved by the municipal authorities, followed by the issuance of final titles in 2008. The principal concept of PNB iconic building was then approved
> in 2009.
> 
> Since then, PNB has set up a wholly-owned unit, PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd, to undertake the project, with Tengku Abdul
> Aziz Tengku Mahmud, formerly from Guthrie Property Development Holding Bhd and Sime Darby Property Bhd, taking the helm.
> 
> *Once completed, the Menara Warisan Merdeka will be over 600 metres tall compared with Petronas Twin Towers at 453m; Burj Khalifa at 829m; and Taipei 101 at 509m.*


----------



## ZZ-II

Between 600m and 680m? Lets hope it will reach 680 :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

where did you get the numbers? 600m-680m? amazing though, hope it is true and we will get a real good rendervery soon when it starts construction soon anyway :cheers:


----------



## Marioma

Ohh noo  Nice Tower for KL but they did NOT build a 600m tower in a monsun areal.
The tower would sink i think

i think the piles must be over 250m


----------



## ZZ-II

Marioma said:


> Ohh noo  Nice Tower for KL but they did NOT build a 600m tower in a monsun areal.
> The tower would sink i think
> 
> i think the piles must be over 250m


Taipe 101 also stands on mud...and it hasn't sunk yet


----------



## Marioma

Yeah it's an good arrgument :lol:
But 600m and Malaysia is extreme watermud....
I don't know. When they have by this project no steel only concrete than i think ^^
But when they use Steel than it's maybe possible.
But i think so things in so countrys are very impossible and maybe danger ... Maybe the construction side is on a cliff too haha
Wenn du willst könne wir och deutsch rede 
Grüße


----------



## KillerZavatar

nah i think the technology is far enough, so they know what they can do  they know what they are doing and i am sure even in such an area a megatall is possible :cheers: and i am pretty sure we will get the proof within the next 10 years.


----------



## Marioma

I think too...
But the Petronas Towers leaning ..
150metres more.. I think it's good when they reduse weight on a minimum
It's a very incredible job
it's a challenge


----------



## guy4versa

are you sure petronas twin tower is leaning?


----------



## ZZ-II

guy4versa said:


> are you sure petronas twin tower is leaning?


Yes, 25mm as far as i know.


----------



## guy4versa

wow..where u get that info? any link? because,i live in KL and we never heard on that.


----------



## ZZ-II

guy4versa said:


> wow..where u get that info? any link? because,i live in KL and we never heard on that.


http://suite101.com/article/the-petronas-towers-of-kuala-lumpur-a59818

Don't know what's true or not.


----------



## World 2 World

*Confirmed 118 storeys* :cheers:

*Warisan Merdeka tower to be 118 storeys high*

KUALA LUMPUR: The Warisan Merdeka tower will be 118 storeys instead of the initial height of 100 storeys, revealed the Federal Territories and Urban Wellbeing Ministry in Parliament on Wednesday.

Minister Datuk Raja Nong Chik Raja Zainal Abidin revealed that the building was 118 storeys in his written reply to Fong Kui Lun (DAP - Bukit Bintang).

Fong had asked Raja Nong Chik to state the conditions imposed on Permodal Nasional Bhd (PNB) before it could be granted a development order to build the tower in Jalan Hang Jebat, Kuala Lumpur.

In his reply, RaJa Nong Chik said one of the conditions was for the "design of the antenna on top of the proposed 118 storey building to be improved so that it is more attractive and suitable with the tower's facade.
source: thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=...408&sec=nation#1351679210619361&if_height=553


----------



## Homie_Puan

omg!


----------



## patchay

Based on the success of Petronas Twin Towers' economic impact, Malaysia's economy will now be watching this new development closely. 


*It's official! Warisan Merdeka Tower to be 118 storeys high, says Minister*
By YUEN MEIKENG | The Star Latest News | Wednesday October 31, 2012 MYT 4:35:00 PM
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.as...408&sec=nation#1351679210619361&if_height=553


> KUALA LUMPUR: The Warisan Merdeka tower will be 118 storeys instead of the initial height of 100 storeys, revealed the Federal Territories and Urban Wellbeing Ministry in Parliament on Wednesday.
> 
> Minister Datuk Raja Nong Chik Raja Zainal Abidin revealed that the building was 118 storeys in his written reply to Fong Kui Lun (DAP - Bukit Bintang).
> 
> Fong had asked Raja Nong Chik to state the conditions imposed on Permodal Nasional Bhd (PNB) before it could be granted a development order to build the tower in Jalan Hang Jebat, Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> In his reply, RaJa Nong Chik said one of the conditions was for the "design of the antenna on top of the proposed 118 storey building to be improved so that it is more attractive and suitable with the tower's facade.
> 
> "The Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) has yet to issue a development order for the construction project of the tower as applied by the developer, PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd," he said.
> 
> Raja Nong Chik said a DBKL meeting he chaired on May 17 had decided that the application for the development order would be approved if PNB complied with six conditions.
> 
> Among the conditions were for PNB to provide 100% of the parking lots needed, photo spots for the public to take pictures and to meet technical requirements set by Tenaga Nasional Bhd.
> 
> Raja Nong Chik said PNB had yet to fulfil one more condition which was to apply to the Federal Territory land and minerals office to solve land takeover matters.
> 
> "DBKL will only issue the order once the PNB has met all conditions," he said.
> 
> At the Parliament lobby, Fong said *he was shocked that the proposed building was now supposed to be 118 storeys.
> 
> "I urge DBKL not to approve the application as there is more than enough office space in Kuala Lumpur," he said, adding that the traffic situation in the area was also unsatisfactory.*
> 
> Plans to build a 100-storey tower was announced during Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak's Budget 2011 speech.
> 
> It is proposed to be built within a budget of RM5bil and is expected to be completed in 2015.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i am very optimistic about this tower. 118fl (and this tower is mixed used) + a massive spire, the result of this may surprise us, but i am quite positive we will get something far over the 600m. :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

118 floors? Sounds absolutely great! I really can't wait for it


----------



## archilover

omg!cool!hope the design change


----------



## KillerZavatar

archilover said:


> omg!cool!hope the design change


there was no design, there were concepts, but even the models were not colored and just hinted at, so of course there will be a new design, because there was no real one yet.


----------



## ZZ-II

I'm really excited to see the final design . With 118 floors i don't expect a spire, more a crown on top.


----------



## KillerZavatar

ZZ-II said:


> I'm really excited to see the final design . With 118 floors i don't expect a spire, more a crown on top.


the article stated redesign the antenna, so i am expecting a spire and the first designs all had a huge one, so i think they will stick with it and i think a design like that would really fit the skyline, so i am quite hoping for a spire building, i just love the futuristic style that i am expecting :nuts:


----------



## ZZ-II

Oh, 118 Floors with a spire on top sounds like well over 600m


----------



## patrykus

Damn, with 600m and these proportions it will be one huge building :cheers:


----------



## sepul

someone should repost that leaked render of the tower in Malaysian thread here..


----------



## KillerZavatar

sepul said:


> someone should repost that leaked render of the tower in Malaysian thread here..





logorithm said:


> Hope patchay don't mind me 'correcting' the distorted picture to give a better picture. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I don't fancy the design coz to me, it's too fancy. :nuts:


here you go. the number on the render also says 682m. hope it will be true, but no way to know for sure. :cheers:


----------



## archilover

nice one!


----------



## guy4versa

nice one...and 682m?...so tall.


----------



## Kanto

KillerZavatar said:


> here you go. the number on the render also says 682m. hope it will be true, but no way to know for sure. :cheers:


The building on that render looks good :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar

yeah i also love it. especially with that size. and for that size i am not even mad about the large spire, it just looks great modern and freaky :nuts: same design we saw silhouette from on the models :cheers:


----------



## Kanto

^^ To me it looks similar to India Tower or the Hearst Tower :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Very impressive design! I love it too already . 682m is truly great...but an height increase to 700m would be cool .



Kanto said:


> ^^ To me it looks similar to India Tower or the Hearst Tower :cheers:


not really, to me it's quite different to both.


----------



## jani13

Yessir.. Much better than expected.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i do hope it is the final design, but we will see, it is still likely to change quite a lot.


----------



## patrykus

I wouldn't be surprised if it was the final design. I'm following Malaysian thread of this tower and it seems as this design is flying around for quite some time. It is even included on the publicly displayed model of the city. They say depending on final approval the spire can be excluded or maybe tower height got reduced (although about that last I'm not 100% certain), but it looks like the designs itself is well beyond concept stage.

Although if I'm wrong in anything I said feel free to correct me


----------



## KillerZavatar

patrykus said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was the final design. I'm following Malaysian thread of this tower and it seems as this design is flying around for quite some time. It is even included on the publicly displayed model of the city. They say depending on final approval the spire can be excluded or maybe tower height got reduced (although about that last I'm not 100% certain), but it looks like the designs itself is well beyond concept stage.
> 
> Although if I'm wrong in anything I said feel free to correct me


i certainly hope it is final and i do hope they don't remove the spire completely. the design looks great with the spire. :cheers:


----------



## patrykus

Agreed. It's extremely rare example where thin spire on bulky tower is actually very well integrated into the design since it rises from the ground and goes up through the entire building. Wonder what roof height crusaders would say about that


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> i certainly hope it is final and i do hope they don't remove the spire completely. the design looks great with the spire. :cheers:


Yes, one of the few towers where a spire fits fantastic


----------



## KillerZavatar

sure, it is prep already, though?


----------



## davidwsk

yea and Hotel from level 100 !! :nuts:


----------



## realitybites-u

^^

hoping for park hyatt... :cheers:


----------



## reka-tropics

^^ am hoping for somethin like waldorf astoria


----------



## realitybites-u

^^

waldorf astoria also would be nice


----------



## UjaiDidida

On the left


Kuala Lumpur by AustinSmithF, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur by AustinSmithF, on Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

I still wait for some high quality renderings


----------



## realitybites-u

i think this project will not be reveals until the end of this year.


----------



## UjaiDidida

Cool impression by Guy4Versa from Malaysian skyscraper section

Warisan Merdeka at the right side:



guy4versa said:


>


----------



## UjaiDidida

Another one by Guy4Versa



guy4versa said:


> another one


----------



## Sterlyng65

I like the design of the building


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, looks very cool


----------



## comet the cat

I love how these architects continue to aim taller and taller in their designs, this building looks amazing and I hope they build it!


----------



## KillerZavatar

since it is slim in one dimension it can be wide in the other, which will make it look massive from the right angle, a bit like keangnam landmark tower just looks massive from the right angle, but intensivated to a megatall :cheers:


----------



## tim1807

I don't think this tower suits KL, especially not alone.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Like it a lot. Is Foster the architect?


----------



## guy4versa

fender katsalidis


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Your renders are really good, man. kay:


----------



## 3baaad 4 Jeddah

Kuala Lumpur Looks Great


----------



## nazrey

*PNB eyes Japan, Korean firms for RM5b tower job*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2013/06/18
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20130617235433/Article/#ixzz2WXn7MNIJ

PERMODALAN Nasional Bhd (PNB) is targeting Japanese and South Korean companies to help develop its RM5 billion Warisan Merdeka tower project. 

*PNB is expected to call for pre-qualifying bids for the project in the third or fourth quarter of this year, people with direct knowledge on the matter said. *

A source said at least five consortiums, comprising local and foreign firms, are preparing to make the bid. 

“PNB has indicated that it prefers Malaysian contractors to partner South Korean and Japanese companies for the job. The chances will be higher but the bidding will be very competitive,” the source said. 

He added that PNB will be appointing foreign consultants, engineers and designers for the project. 

When Malaysia decided to build the Petronas Twin Towers in 1990s, big foreign names were involved in the development. 

A Japanese consortium led by Hazama Corp (JA Jones Construction Co, MMC Engineering Services Sdn Bhd, Ho Hup Construction Co Bhd and Mitsubishi Corp) were involved in the construction of Tower 1. 

A South Korean consortium led by Samsung C&T Corp (Kukdong Engineering & Construction and Syarikat Jasatera Sdn Bhd) constructed Tower 2. 

Malaysian firm Eversendai Corp Bhd, founded by Tan Sri A.K. Nathan, provided the steel structures for Tower 2 while César Pelli, an Argentine architect, designed the entire project. 

The 7.7ha Warisan Merdeka tower project, sited on the carpark and land adjacent to Stadium Negara and Stadium Merdeka, will be funded by PNB. 

*PNB has formed PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd as a wholly-owned unit to undertake the project on the land, which it bought from Pengurusan Danaharta Nasional Bhd in 2000 for RM310 million or RM220 per sq ft.* :cheers:

PNB Merdeka is headed by Tengku Abdul Aziz Tengku Mahmud, who was formerly from Guthrie Property Development Holding Bhd and Sime Darby Property Bhd. 

*The Warisan Merdeka Tower project will feature a 118-storey building, a hotel, mall and residences, to be undertaken over a 10-year period. *

When completed, the Warisan Merdeka tower will be the tallest building in Malaysia, superseding the 88-storey Petronas Twin Towers.


----------



## KillerZavatar

great news, but seems to be rather long term. very similar to what we got for Signature Tower only a few years behind. Hope the tower will be in one of the earlier phases.


----------



## ZZ-II

sepul said:


> Apparently not, the construction may only start in October or November.


Which is quite soon to me ^^


----------



## KillerZavatar

i agree, a few months seem like nothing to me in terms of megatalls


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Man, these last few days have been awesome. Great progress across the board, 3WTC gets the go ahead, now this one. What's next?


----------



## bozenBDJ

+ (Is this true? :?:?:? )



mrocramf said:


> As Menara Warisan Merdeka began to start it's construction, the height of this Tower has been revised to 596m, with 118 floors over ground for office, residential and hotel. This will be give a new hope for Bumiputeras to purchase an elite property in the middle of Kuala Lumpur :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## davidwsk

^^ that's from Wiki...it's not the final one.

The final height would be out soon.


----------



## bozenBDJ

L.A.F.2. said:


> Man, these last few days have been awesome. Great progress across the board, 3WTC gets the go ahead, now this one. *What's next*?


_Signature Tower Jakarta _(some approvals and redesigns are needed).


----------



## realitybites-u

from malaysia forum..



Brannix said:


> rule 5 hearing happening this week which should not give much problem.
> 
> unless they can't manage the objections, else you should see something 2 week before the 56th anniversary.
> 
> officiate by topshot? maybe later depending on their schedule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 1 month ago


----------



## realitybites-u

Brannix said:


> I guess there is no need to post the real render, there are already some posted/designed/etc.. very close to the actual. you guys are just amazing!
> 
> anyway.. if you still want to refine your own design..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the top but it's not 1 line straight down to the ground. i am not sure if my description make any sense, or i should say there are surface there are convex out???


..


----------



## guy4versa




----------



## davidwsk

Rendering from Malaysian's thread



archilover said:


> note# this is not from any official source..it was made by me just to figure out what it will exactly look like and this is my prediction.
> 
> 
> Print by atifnadzir, on Flickr





guy4versa said:


> im thinking more like this.. a bit simple


----------



## ZZ-II

If build like that this tower will be a true masterpiece


----------



## davidwsk

jani13 said:


> Just reposting impressions from our fellow SSC-er legan


----


----------



## KillerZavatar

looks like modern art, it will complement the petronas towers very well i think


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

bozenBDJ said:


> _Signature Tower Jakarta _(some approvals and redesigns are needed).


And Sky City J220.


----------



## reka-tropics

davidwsk said:


> ----


so..is it supposed to be black or dark coloured? hmmm..bluish could be better


----------



## ZZ-II

reka-tropics said:


> so..is it supposed to black or dark coloured? hmmm..bluish could be better


Looks like a very dark blue to me


----------



## reka-tropics

while we were excited about this tower...there are some jokers talking too much..but my humble opinion is..JUST IGNORE THEM..AND BUILT IT FAST



> *PETALING JAYA (July 7, 2013)*: Owners of properties next to the proposed 118-storey Warisan Merdeka project are concerned about the likely impact of the project on their properties, many of which are heritage sites.
> This is on top of the worry that they may have to relinquish parts of their land to make way for the construction of Kuala Lumpur's tallest commercial building.
> The RM5 billion project by Permodalan Nasional Bnd (PNB) may be seen as breathing new life into the historic Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara area, but because it is to be developed on a piece of land that had been gazetted as People's Reserved Land, it has not only angered the public but also raised concerns among owners of adjacent properties.
> Among the many who submitted their written objections against the commencement of the project are property owners who are concerned about the direct impact of the project on their buildings, including those presented with the National Heritage Site plaque.
> Kuala Lumpur and Selangor Chinese Assembly Hall chief executive officer Tang Ah Chai wants to know how such a big project is able to complement its surrounding heritage facades.
> "According to the National Heritage Act 2005, any new property that is built near a heritage site should be harmonious in character, appearance, height, historical and cultural continuity.
> "No matter from which angle you look at it, it looks impossible for it (Warisan Merdeka) to fulfil this provision of the Act," said Tang.
> Chin Woo Athletic Association Kuala Lumpur and Selangor (Stadium) president Datuk Lim Chee Shin said: "During the four to five-year building period, construction activities will definitely draw people away from the stadium. We have estimated that it would cost us RM3-4 million in loss revenue."
> Meanwhile, Thay Peng Kee, secretary-general of Selangor and Kuala Lumpur Hokkien Association, which owns the 100-year-old Wei Ting Keong Kuan Yin Temple, said: "We fear the temple's structure may not be able to withstand the massive building activities. The temple's foundation may also be adversely affected."
> Heritage property owners urged Warisan Merdeka developers to do a thorough study and take preventive measures to prevent permanent damage to the surrounding iconic and historical sites


----------



## guy4versa

RHB Research reduces Southern Steel FY13-14 net profit forecast by 16-23pct..

http://www.theedgemalaysia.com/index.php?option=com_content&id=237514&Itemid=79


----------



## guy4versa

*Warisan Merdeka project may start in under three months, says PNB
*
By Ida Lim
July 09, 2013 - The Malay Mail

PETALING JAYA, July 9 — Work on the controversial Warisan Merdeka project could begin in less than three months even as fears remain over its impact on the Kuala Lumpur heritage zone, local dailies have reported.

Amid renewed opposition to the project, Permodalan Nasional Berhad (PNB) has said that it is in the final stages of getting the authorities’ approval for the development that includes a 118-storey tower in the historical Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara area.

Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman, PNB president and group chief executive officer, yesterday expressed hope of moving ahead with the project, which had sparked off a debate when it was announced by the prime minister in October 2010.

“We have to wait for green light from DBKL before starting (this project).

“But we think this project can be started in two, three months,” Hamad was quoted as saying by Utusan Malaysia.

The Business Times reported that the developer needed to fulfil a few conditions in Kuala Lumpur City Hall’s (DBKL) Development Order (DO) before the latter can give the go-ahead for the project, said to cost RM5 billion.

It cited Hamad as saying some of the conditions include the access roads and routes in the project area.

Another local paper reported Hamad as saying that PNB is working to ensure that the Warisan Merdeka project meets the conditions in DBKL’s DO.

“The studies about the orders that are in the DO are almost ready to be submitted to DBKL for approval,” Hamad was reported as saying by Berita Harian.

Last Monday, Pertahankan Taman Merdeka Negara (PTMN) protested as it noted that the developer’s planning application for Warisan Merdeka would convert the status of the project site — where Stadium Merdeka, Stadium Negara and Tunku Park sit on — into land for commercial use.

A day after PTMN’s protest, Federal Territories Minister Datuk Seri Tengku Adnan Tengku Mansor said Warisan Merdeka would bring new life into the “dead” heritage area in the city centre. He also gave his assurance that the heritage value of the area will be kept intact.

“As far as we are concerned, development is development but the heritage, aesthetic value of surrounding place will definitely be kept for sure, don’t have to worry,” Tengku Adnan had said.

DBKL had last month given neighbouring landowners a two-week notice to send in their written objections on the Warisan Merdeka project, with the objection period ending on July 2.

DBKL officers had told The Malay Mail Online that written objections would result in a hearing involving the developer and objecting landowners, with the development application then going back to a One-Stop Centre meeting for DBKL and the city mayor’s decision.

Government-linked firm PNB had said the project would not be built using taxpayers’ money. It had formed a wholly-owned unit, PNB Merdeka Ventures, to carry out the project.

The project — which will include a 118-storey tower, a four-star hotel and two blocks of 40-storey condominiums — will see Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara being kept as heritage sites. It will also be the tallest structure in the country once completed, eclipsing the iconic Petronas Twin Towers.


----------



## reka-tropics

^^thats more like it


----------



## davidwsk

July 24, 2013



dengilo said:


>


-----


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Doesn't seem to be anyone at the site


----------



## nazrey




----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Cool panorama


----------



## nazrey

Brannix said:


> almost 1 month ago


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

wow, good design. :cheers: really tall for southeast asia
but Warisan Merdeka will have rival in my country : Signature Tower :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

but it looks Warsian Merdeka will be taller


----------



## G.A.M.E.R

^^ yea, I think. 44 meters taller than Signature Tower


----------



## Jerrodwhite

It really looks like a very densely populated city..there is no place to be seen vacant from this ariel view.


----------



## sc4

^^ you mean no space??? for??


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ More space for these kinds of development.


----------



## davidwsk

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ More space for these kinds of development.


There are plenty :lol: if u look at the pic above ...the massive village land just across the KLCC ... it will be developed in the future. At the moment, those villagers are negotiating with the government for compensations.


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ The one the left of the KLCC in the picture? :?


----------



## davidwsk

UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyzhamshahfiq/8360296061/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyzhamshahfiq/8358322796/in/photostream



Sneak Peak of what is coming for Kampung Baru/ New Village (still under planning)

*The Green Color plot* Many Structures have same height as PETRONAS Twins.



SHAH FIRDAUS said:


>


----------



## davidwsk

bozenBDJ said:


> ^^ The one the left of the KLCC in the picture? :?


yes :cheers:


----------



## aan_mustafa

Dark: Like a Bakrie Tower 

Already u/c or still land clearing (preparation)?
I hope next not be on hold project.

:cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ Still being in _Prep _.


----------



## realitybites-u

waiting on the big announcement that should be announce this month...


----------



## reka-tropics

will be announce soon..but yhe tendering is still on going rite


----------



## ZZ-II

realitybites-u said:


> waiting on the big announcement that should be announce this month...


Can't wait


----------



## Dancing Banana

i dont get that design/shape.


----------



## davidwsk

March 10, 2014



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Hot from the phone. Looks like they are setting up a tent? Probably a launch?


---


----------



## ZZ-II

hopefully something will happen here soon


----------



## davidwsk

Foundation works will be started next week... 




*Pintaras wins RM74m PNB Warisan Merdeka tower contract*

March 12, 2014

KUALA LUMPUR (Mar 12): Pintaras Jaya Bhd has won a RM74 million contract to undertake foundation work for the proposed Warisan Merdeka tower here.

News reports indicate that the 118-storey Warisan Merdeka tower is located adjacent to the Chin Woo Stadium along Jalan Sultan here. Permodalan Nasional Bhd is the developer of the tower.

Pintaras said in a statement to Bursa Malaysia that its subsidiary Pintaras Geotechnics Sdn Bhd had received a commencement date notice for the project today from PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd.

According to Pintaras, the foundation work will commence next Monday (March 17). The project will take about a year to complete.

"The said contract is expected to contribute positively to PJB Group's (Pintaras) future earnings," the group said.

http://www.theedgemalaysia.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=279917&Itemid=79


----------



## sepul

Foundation works to begin next week, will finish after one year.



patchay said:


> Pintaras shares up after bagging RM74mil Warisan Merdeka job for a 1 year job
> 
> 
> *Warisan Merdeka works set to begin*
> Thursday, 13 March 2014 10:00 Tanu Pandey
> http://themalaysianreserve.com/main/news/corporate-malaysia/5577-warisan-melaka-works-set-to-begin
> 
> The foundation for the 118- storey skyscraper Warisan Merdeka project within the enclave of Merdeka Stadium and Stadium Negara will kick off next week with the contract for the works assigned to Pintaras Jaya Bhd’s subsidiary for RM74 million.
> 
> The iconic project that is estimated to be worth RM5 billion had been halted for sometime.
> 
> Pintaras, in an announcement at the stock exchange yesterday, said its subsidiary Pintaras Geotechnics Sdn Bhd received a commencement date notice dated March 12 this year from PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd to undertake foundation works for the proposed building at Warisan Merdeka in Kuala Lumpur (KL).
> 
> “*The said works are to commence on March 17, 2014, with a completion period of about a year*,” it said.
> 
> The project was earlier expected to start in 2011, and scheduled to be completed in 2015, however, after the delay of almost three years in commencement of works, the completion may take longer.
> 
> The overall Warisan Merdeka development will be on 19 acres and the heritage stadiums, the site is set to be another major landmark in KL.
> 
> As per the initial plan, the two stadiums will be retained as national heritage buildings.
> 
> The development was supposed to consist of a complex for a mall, residences and an office skyscraper.
> 
> With 118 floors, the height of the building will exceed 500m, surpassing the current tallest buildings in Malaysia, the 452m Petronas Twin Towers.
> 
> An initiative by Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB), the building may also be used as the PNB headquarters.


..


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes finally!


----------



## ZZ-II

Awesome :cheers:


----------



## Maximalist

Wow, HUGE tower. I'm glad it's not anywhere near the Petronas Tower though because the styles are so radically different that I don't think they would work together. Although I usually like weird-looking towers, Merdeka is a bit free form/abstract for me. I prefer the classical elegance of Petronas.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
i cannot really judge the building to be honest, we know that the shape is modern and crazy, but a choice of cladding can lead this building in any direction really.


----------



## ZZ-II

i hope for a dark blue cladding like we saw in some pics.


----------



## sepul

>


..


----------



## ZZ-II

Thx, that's exactly what i meant!


----------



## davidwsk

legan said:


> exciting to see this elevation


--------


----------



## davidwsk

Rendering:



archilover said:


> wmq by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 
> m by atifnadzir, on Flickr


-------


----------



## archilover

davidswk- actually it is not accurate .the tower will be more like this

















*note- this is not official render,


----------



## Atmosphere

It will be an iconic building, that's for sure.


----------



## davidwsk

Thanks archilover for your impressive render...:cheers::cheers:



archilover said:


> davidswk- actually it is not accurate .the tower will be more like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *note- this is not official render,


----------



## davidwsk

Published: Saturday March 15, 2014 MYT 12:00:00 AM 
Updated: Saturday March 15, 2014 MYT 12:14:39 PM 

*Warisan Merdeka project will not be at Bandar Malaysia *

by bk sidhu










Warisan Merdeka, which will house the headquarters of PNB and its group of companies, will be located within the enclave of Merdeka Stadium, seen here.


The 118-storey Warisan Merdeka tower project has moved from the drawing board and onto the construction phase after the first contract was awarded to Pintaras Jaya Bhd this week. 

This effectively puts an end to speculation that the massive tower was going to be shifted to the old Sungei Besi airport where 1Malaysia Development Bhd (1MDB) is undertaking a mammoth development to create Bandar Malaysia. 

The hope was that the tower would be a catalyst for 1MDB’s development there.

Since November last year, market talk was that the tower could be moved to the new location because there is no iconic building at Bandar Malaysia.

But the award to Pintaras Jaya Bhd, which took the market by surprise, underlines Permodalan Nasional Bhd’s (PNB) persistence to keep the location of the tower at its original location.

“There have been several proposals but a lot depended on the feasibility studies. 

“What really works for PNB and where it really wants to be and naturally, it does not want to be pushed around,’’ says a source.

1MDB needs an iconic building to attract investors to Bandar Malaysia and prior to that, a lot of infrastructure would also be laid before investors can be enticed. 

Pintaras Jaya in an announcement to Bursa Malaysia on Wednesday said its subsidiary Pintaras Geotechnics Sdn Bhd received a commencement date notice dated March 12 this year from PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd to undertake foundation works for the proposed building at Warisan Merdeka in Kuala Lumpur.

PNB Merdeka Ventures is a unit of PNB, the developer of Warisan Merdeka. 

The contract to Pintaras is worth RM74mil for foundation works.

Those in the know claim that there was a tender bid and Pintaras, given its expertise in foundation works, was selected for the job. 

The pre-qualification for the foundation works commenced in March 2012.
*
But this is just the first of many contracts that will be dished out.

The next step is for further clearance works and within this year the contract for the superstructure will also be tendered out.*

Several companies are keen to be part of the development but Merdeka Ventures is not willing to say much on that.

The skyscraper project or Warisan Merdeka, which will house the headquarters of PNB and its group of companies, will be located within the enclave of Merdeka Stadium and Stadium Negara. 

It will be developed on 19 acres, and the two stadiums will be retained as national heritage buildings. 

The skyscraper project will also consist of a mall and public park and house a luxury hotel and about 20 floors will be rented to tenants.

With 118 floors, the height of the building is expected to exceed 500m, meaning that it will surpass the current tallest building in Malaysia which is the 452m Petronas Twin Towers. It will have gross floor space of 3 million sq ft and 2.2 million sq ft of net floor space and the building will cost RM2.5bil to RM3bil. 

The entire development in addition to the tower is projected to cost RM5bil. 

As for 1MDB, it is a government-owned master developer for the redevelopment of the 495-acre (196 hectares) Bandar Malaysia in Sungei Besi. The development of Bandar Malaysia will kick start with affordable housing units within the next one to two years. 

For Pintaras Jaya, analysts say the new contract will boost the company’s outstanding orderbook to RM224mil and likely boost earnings before interest and tax by RM22.2mil.

Pintaras Jaya said work at the site will commence on March 17 and is expected to be completed within a year’s time.


http://www.thestar.com.my/Business/...conic-project-will-not-be-at-Bandar-Malaysia/


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
that explains a lot of the delays of the past, hope that it now having a secure location work can really start then.


----------



## ZZ-II

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^ that explains a lot of the delays of the past, hope that it now having a secure location work can really start then.


I hope this too. This tower will have such a special design, it has to be build


----------



## Сталин

realitybites-u said:


> from greaterkl fb.


Holy S^&#! What is that tower in the background? Looks like it will be taller than the Kingdom Tower!


----------



## realitybites-u

Сталин;113563538 said:


> Holy S^&#! What is that tower in the background? Looks like it will be taller than the Kingdom Tower!


it's actually a pillar.


----------



## davidwsk

Project started...



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Reporting live! Cangkat Stadium is now closed with lots of machineries on site. A new info board is up.


----------



## ZZ-II

I hope we'll see pilling machines soon :cheers:. Then the thread can be moved.


----------



## boboy80

new icon for KL...i hope it will boost MY tourism :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13908603617/in/photostream/


----------



## InspirationSky

How tall is Warisan Merdeka actually be? There are loads of measurements for it so its impossible to decide which one it is.
509 M? 596 M? 600 M? 682 M? If anyone knows for sure can they please post it


----------



## tinyslam

Сталин;113563538 said:


> Holy S^&#! What is that tower in the background? Looks like it will be taller than the Kingdom Tower!


OMG I can't stop laughing :lol: That would be one huge (and thick) tower


----------



## Jay

Ugh no, this building is not attractive


----------



## Seoul_Korea

From Facebook


----------



## ZZ-II

That's probably the best render we've so far from the tower. I love it!


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
it's fan made though i think


----------



## davidwsk

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> it's fan made though i think


It's not a fan made  It's made by the developer who is currently selling the condo on the right.


----------



## davidwsk

Rendering



W3raq said:


> http://www.cgarchitect.com/gallery


----------



## nazrey

*‘MNCs keen on Warisan Merdeka move’*
By SHAREN KAUR | 11 May 2014| last updated at 11:55PM
http://www.nst.com.my/business/todayspaper/mncs-keen-on-warisan-merdeka-move-1.593967

KUALA LUMPUR: Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) is talking to multi national corporations (MNCs) on leasing space at the RM5 billion Warisan Merdeka tower, here.

Several MNCs have indicated their interest to move into the tower when it is completed in 2020, said a company official, who declined to be named.

“PNB is not worried about the take-up rate as almost 70 per cent of the building space will be occupied by the group and its subsidiaries. A mall and luxury hotel will take up more than 10 floors and the rest is for MNCs and other corporate players,” the official said.

However, the concern is more on rising raw material prices, shortage of foreign labour and keeping the cost within budget.

PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd (PNBMV), a unit of PNB — the country’s biggest asset manager — is undertaking the development of the 118-storey Warisan Merdeka tower project.

The project, which will be developed on a 7.6ha site, is located within the enclave of Merdeka Stadium and Stadium Negara.

The two stadiums will be retained as national heritage buildings.

The project was met with scepticism by some parties due to the oversupply of commercial real estate here but PNB has gone ahead with the development as it is bullish on its prospects.

In March, PNBMV awarded the first contract worth RM74 million to Pintaras Geotechnics Sdn Bhd, a unit of Pintaras Jaya Bhd, to undertake the foundation works for the tower.

PNBVW is expected to award a few more contracts over the next several months for clearance works and infrastructure development, the company official said.

He added that the contract for the superstructure will also be tendered out by year-end.

It has been reported that the gross development cost of the tower, which will exceed 500m in height, is between RM2.5 billion and RM3 billion.

Warisan Merdeka tower will have a gross floor space of three million sq ft and net floor space of 2.2 million sq ft. Once completed, it will be the tallest building in Malaysia, surpassing the 452m Petronas Twin Towers.


----------



## Crazy Dude

InspirationSky said:


> How tall is Warisan Merdeka actually be? There are loads of measurements for it so its impossible to decide which one it is.
> 509 M? 596 M? 600 M? 682 M? If anyone knows for sure can they please post it





> It has been reported that the gross development cost of the tower, which will exceed *500m in height*, is between RM2.5 billion and RM3 billion.


That. :cheers:


----------



## realitybites-u

D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Extremely busy site, activities all corners:


...


----------



## realitybites-u

i think this thread now should be move to supertall section.


----------



## Blue Flame

realitybites-u said:


> i think this thread now should be move to supertall section.


Nah, still prep.
No piling=no construction.


----------



## patchay

*Consultants List: Warisan Merdeka Tower 118-storeys+5 basement levels in Kuala Lumpur*

Developer: PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd (Permodalan Nasional Berhad)

Project Manager: Turner International Malaysia Branch 

Architect: RSP Architects, Malaysia (RSPKL)

Concept Architect: Fender Katsalidis Architects, Melbourne

Civil & Structural: ARUP Malaysia

Concept Civil & Structural 1: Leslie E. Robertson Associates, USA

Concept Civil & Structural 2: Robert Bird Group, Melbourne

Mechanical & Electrical: KTA Tenaga Sdn Bhd, Malaysia

Concept Mechanical & Electrical: Lehr Consultants International, USA

Quantity Surveyor: JUBM Sdn Bhd, Malaysia

Landscape Architect: Pentago Landscape Sdn Bhd, Malaysia

Concept Landscape Architect: Sasaki Associates Inc, USA

Traffic & Pedestrian Planner: Movement Strategies, UK

Piling Contractor: Pintaras Geotechnics, Malaysia

Contruction packages will be awarded in coming months. 



D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Extremely busy site, activities all corners:


----------



## ZZ-II

Blue Flame said:


> Nah, still prep. No piling=no construction.


 At least it seems to be in the late-prep stage. But no pilling machines yet.


----------



## StevenW

Wow! Wild design.


----------



## InspirationSky

so close to construction!


----------



## nazrey

*Seacera in JV for Warisan Merdeka*
10 JUNE 2014 @ 12:55 AM
http://www.nst.com.my/node/1146

KUALA LUMPUR: Seacera Group Bhd will form a joint venture (JV) with three companies for the purpose of preparing and submitting response to the pre-qualification and bidding for the proposed Warisan Merdeka project. The companies are Sinohydro Corp Ltd, Shanghai Construction Group Co Ltd and SPAZ Sdn Bhd, it told Bursa Malaysia yesterday. Bernama


----------



## realitybites-u

dean87 said:


>


...


----------



## realitybites-u

dean87 said:


> wind tunnel study model


...


----------



## davidwsk

*China-Malaysia consortium eyes Merdeka stadium tower project*


KUALA LUMPUR, June 7:

Seacera Group Bhd will form a China-Malaysia consortium with three companies in preparing and submitting response to the prequalification and bidding for the proposed Warisan Merdeka project.

Two companies are from China – Sinohydro Corp Ltd and Shanghai Construction Group Co Ltd (SCG) – while the local firm is SPAZ Sdn Bhd, Seacera said in its Bursa filing.

“The percentage participation and interest of the parties would be 60% for SCG/Sinohydro and 40% Seacera/SPAZ,”

Seacera said if the consortium is awarded the project, the execution of the contract would be under the name of SCG-Sinohydro-Seacera-SPAZ Joint Venture.

Seacera said the partnership was a result of the various meetings held in Beijing on May 30 and 31, in conjunction with Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak’s six-day visit to mark the 40th anniversary of the bilateral relationship between China and Malaysia.

The first major contract for the 118-storey Warisan Merdeka tower project has already gone to Pintaras Jaya Bhd, valued at RM74 million for foundation works.

This job was given last month to subsidiary Pintaras Geotechnics by PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd, a unit of PNB, the developer of Warisan Merdeka.

Dwarfing even the iconic Petronas Twin Towers, Warisan Merdeka will become PNB’s new headquarters. Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara, which are within the 19 acre site, will be retained as national heritage buildings.

http://www.therakyatpost.com/busine...onsortium-eyes-merdeka-stadium-tower-project/


----------



## EPA001

Blue Flame said:


> Nah, still prep.
> No piling=no construction.


But it will not take long for that status to change.


----------



## nazrey

*KONE wins an order for KL118 Tower, the tallest building in Malaysia*
By GlobeNewswire, June 25, 2014, 02:01:00 AM EDT
http://www.nasdaq.com/press-release...ding-in-malaysia-20140625-00030#ixzz35dAcixsh
KONE Corporation, press release, June 25, 2014

KONE, an innovative leader in elevators and escalators, will be supplying 105 elevators and escalators to KL118 Tower, a 118-storey mixed use tower developed by PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

*Comprising of a total of more than 400,000sqm of residential, hotel and commercial functions, KL118 tower is expected to be the tallest building in Malaysia, upon completion in 2019, a new landmark of the country. The building will be connected to a metro station and its 2nd phase of development will consist of another 4 residential towers.*

To ensure a smooth people flow and achieve space optimization, 18 KONE TravelMaster(TM) escalators, 23 KONE MonoSpace® machine room-less elevators, 23 KONE MiniSpace(TM) elevators, 37 KONE DoubleDeck elevators, KONE People Flow Intelligence solutions including KONE highly innovative Destination Control Systems will be provided. The installation of KONE's energy efficient elevators will assist the new complex pursuit of the Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) Gold or Platinum certification.

12 of the elevators installed at the KL118 Tower have a travel speed of 10m/s and this includes 11 KONE DoubleDeck. Besides these, two DoubleDeck observation elevators with travel speed of 8m/s, and two service elevators with travel speed of 9m/s and travel height of almost 500m are also included.

Additionally, four KONE JumpLift elevators will make the KL118 construction process safer and faster, with reduced down-time and earlier closing of the building façades. With the KONE JumpLift, all construction workers will experience significantly less waiting time, a safer and more comfortable transportation means. Furthermore, the elevators in KL118 will be equipped with a fully automated Occupant Evacuation Operation system that executes building evacuation automatically in event of emergency. Building users will receive automatic messages and evacuation instructions, via the elevator Destination Operating Panels, on every floor.

"We are excited to be a part of this iconic landmark in Malaysia." said Noud Veeger, Executive Vice President for KONE Asia Pacific and Middle East. "Working closely with PNB and their project manager, Turner International, our innovative technology and people flow planning expertise positioned us well to offer the best solutions for this development."

The order was booked in the second quarter of 2014.


----------



## ZZ-II

Come on, just start with it!


----------



## sepul

June 23rd, 2014



>


----------



## realitybites-u

sepul said:


> June 23rd, 2014


piling machine on the site so this thread should be moves to supertall section...


----------



## sepul

^^ Let us wait patiently until they actually start piling.


----------



## krkseg1ops

Movement detected!


----------



## ZZ-II

Pilling machines on site :cheers:. but yes, lets wait a few days until we see them working in full swing. And then: U/C :banana:


----------



## davidwsk

*KL skyline to rival Dubai, New York and Tokyo *

By MUHAMMED AHMAD HAMDAN - 28 June 2014 @ 10:35 AM 










A SLEW of mega-projects over the next six years will transform the Kuala Lumpur skyline to rival that of other vibrant metropolises, such as Tokyo, New York and Dubai.

Some of the higher profile, multi-billion ringgit mixed-development projects include the Tun Razak Exchange (TRX), Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC) and Warisan Merdeka. 

These projects will push the nation’s architectural and engineering know-how to their limits and bring the living standards of Malaysians to new levels.

More importantly, they will highlight Malaysia’s desire to become the region’s new financial and business hub.

Running in tandem with these projects will be the ongoing upgrading works to bring the city’s public transport system and infrastructure to world-class standards.

If things go according to plan, the Warisan Merdeka development will boast the country’s new tallest building upon completion in 2019. 

The Warisan Merdeka tower, coded KL118 Tower in the project’s procurement contracts to local and international firms, will be a new landmark of the country after overtaking the Petronas Twin Towers as being the world’s tallest twin buildings.

Worth some RM5 billion, the 118-storey, mixed-use tower, to be developed by Permodalan Nasional Bhd, will measure more than 500m in height, surpassing the 452m Petronas Twin Towers.

According to reports, the development will be on a 7.6ha site within the enclave of Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara. The two stadiums will be retained as national heritage buildings.

Meanwhile, led by 1Malaysia Development Bhd, TRX is slated to become a dedicated international financial and economic hub, promoting Malaysia as a new global economic growth nucleus.

The iconic structure in TRX will be a signature 71-storey office tower, scheduled for completion in 2018.

The overall 28ha real estate development, in the heart of the city, is intended to cluster together economic and financial sector players, where TRX will be the enabler and a model for easier cooperation.

TRX will form the new apex to the Golden Triangle, currently anchored by Kuala Lumpur Convention Centre to the north and KL Sentral to the west.

The first phase of the sprawling financial district is due to kick off in the middle of next year, with prime, Grade A office towers offering a gross floor area of between 750,000 sq ft and 1.2 million sq ft. The phase is estimated to generate a gross development value (GDV) of between RM5 billion and RM6 billion. 

Over its 15 to 20 years of development, TRX is projected to generate a GDV of RM26 billion.

TRX will have a twin, and it’s called Bandar Malaysia, the redevelopment of the old airport in Sungai Besi.

Bandar Malaysia is 3km from TRX and has been promoted as having the most innovative solutions for liveability in a new urban ecosystem.

While its detailed masterplan remains scarce, especially on its iconic building, it is understood the project will have several tall residential and office towers.

The BBCC project, which was announced by UDA Holdings Bhd this week, is a redevelopment of the former Pudu jail site here into a mega-development worth up to RM10 billion.

BBCC will be developed on a 7.85ha site by a consortium comprising UDA as the landowner, Eco World Development Holdings Bhd and the Employees Provident Fund (EPF).

The consortium will set up a special purpose vehicle, of which UDA and Eco World will own a 40 per cent stake each, while the remaining 20 per cent will be owned by EPF.

The jewel in the crown will be an 88-storey signature tower, saif to be reminiscent of Burj Khalifa in Dubai, with a third of the tower set to comprise strata title offices, and the rest will feature up to 400 hotel rooms and exclusive condominiums.

Over to Jalan Duta, Naza Group is building KL Metropolis, which is envisioned to be the “International Trade and Exhibition City” for Kuala Lumpur. 

Launched in late October 2011 spanning 75.5 acres, the project’s landmark building is the new Matrade Centre, which is learnt to be 90 to 120 storeys high.

The new building, according to Naza group, is set to become the epicentre for meeting, incentive, convention and exhibition activities with a developed space of one million sq ft.

http://www.nst.com.my/node/7325


----------



## InspirationSky

KL Will look even more amazing soon!


----------



## Yohja

Does anyone have a larger resolution of that diagram?


----------



## boboy80

yes KL's needs a new building as its landmark....the skyline now is quiet dull (not enough glassy looking building)


----------



## jackedi07

*New Name and New height???*

The most ambitious development is the Warisan Merdeka, whose new tower is set to become the tallest in the country, once completed by 2019. The building will be 596 meters high – almost 150 meters taller than the Petronas Towers - and will comprise 118 floors. It is due to be built near Merdeka Stadium. According to reports, both Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara will be preserved as national heritage buildings. 

http://www.ctbuh.org/News/GlobalTallNews/tabid/4810/Article/1793/language/en-US/view.aspx#!
http://skyscrapercenter.com/kuala-lumpur/kl118-tower/10115/


----------



## ZZ-II

Shaddorry said:


> Are there any recent pictures of the site? Just to get an idea...


 Last page.... :doh:


----------



## Shaddorry

ZZ-II said:


> Last page.... :doh:


Oh God! :lol: I had seen them already, but I guess i was forgotten about them :lol:


----------



## ZZ-II

Shaddorry said:


> Oh God! :lol: I had seen them already, but I guess i was forgotten about them :lol:


----------



## Stephan23

Acording to CTBUH it's U/C !!!


----------



## KøbenhavnK

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

I hope we'll get an info about the final/official height in the near future.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

Oh god, please tell me the design in the first post isn't final..


----------



## Azrain98

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Oh god, please tell me the design in the first post isn't final..


----------



## ZZ-II

Dubai Skyscraper said:


> Oh god, please tell me the design in the first post isn't final..


Why? I think the design is just awesome.


----------



## KillerZavatar

we don't have any good renders, but the design is great i think. bad renders for a good design.


----------



## realitybites-u

most of malaysian forumers criticize badly warisan merdeka design.. me still hoping that the design will be change to better one but it just a dream...

sad because the new megatall in kl will look ugly.


----------



## patrykus

True this tower always looked messy and chaotic to me too. But who knows. Maybe it'll look better in reality.


----------



## LondoniumLex

:cheers:Great news!


----------



## ZZ-II

patrykus said:


> True this tower always looked messy and chaotic to me too. But who knows. Maybe it'll look better in reality.


I always loved that design, and i think it'll turn out great in reality.. It'll be something unique for sure.


----------



## patrykus

Hopefully it will  I like how it looks from sides, but I really don't like the front look (visible on the render on top of that page). Way too much surfaces packed almost randomly on one side of a building.


I like this angle of the tower:


----------



## Abdul Rachim

^^ i love the height, but it seems a little bit too simple for such a megatall, hopefully they change the design or is it the final renders ? :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Abdul Rachim said:


> hopefully they change the design or is it the final renders ? :cheers:


We only saw this design yet so it seems it's final. Some HD renderings are missing yet.


----------



## GulfArabia

this is one beautiful tower !


----------



## realitybites-u

nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14781896569


...


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

patrykus said:


> Hopefully it will  I like how it looks from sides, but I really don't like the front look (visible on the render on top of that page). Way too much surfaces packed almost randomly on one side of a building.
> 
> 
> I like this angle of the tower:
> <huge picture>


I think that render looks a little wrong. For each segment of horizontal stripes, there seems to be three or four stories, based on the height of lit windows (which I assume are floor-to-ceiling, since they stack seamlessly in several places). I haven't counted all those stripes, but the picture seems to imply several hundred stories rather than "just" 118. If each stripe is one or two stories, it looks a lot more believable, but I think they've chosen the wrong texture to portray rooms with lights on.


----------



## EPA001

Any news on the Plaza Rakyat while this new tower is going up in the vicinity? :dunno:


----------



## davidwsk

EPA001 said:


> Any news on the Plaza Rakyat while this new tower is going up in the vicinity? :dunno:


Yup just update that in Plaza Rakyat's thread...
But they are still looking for suitable developer to take over the abandoned project.


----------



## Nightsky

Is this the same project as Warisan Merdeka? Same height, same no of floors.

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=97417


----------



## davidwsk

Nightsky said:


> Is this the same project as Warisan Merdeka? Same height, same no of floors.
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=97417


Yup :yes:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Nightsky said:


> Is this the same project as Warisan Merdeka? Same height, same no of floors.
> 
> http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=97417


I often update projects like this on SSP right after sources get posted on this forum  Sources get posted in this forum and the databanks change according to us in a lot of cases.


----------



## rebbel13

davidwsk said:


> Yup just update that in Plaza Rakyat's thread...
> But they are still looking for suitable developer to take over the abandoned project.


They should have build this KL118 Tower on the Plaza Rakyat plot! I still think the location of the KL118 Tower is a bit strange, somewhere in a quiet corner of the City Center, would have expected it in the KLCC area, although the surroundings will definitely change due to this project.


----------



## davidwsk

nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dervish/15711935061/in/photostream/


--------


----------



## Elster

Not u/c


----------



## davidwsk

Elster said:


> Not u/c


Piling stage 35 - 40 % completion.


----------



## ZZ-II

davidwsk said:


> Piling stage 35 - 40 % completion.


 almost 40% already? That was fast!


----------



## Nemiq

sepul said:


> Hopefully 610m is the height at roof level, not after the spire |:


Highest elevator machine room is at 547m, but that includes meters from lowest basement (B4) starting counting at 34m. Lower ground entrance floor is at 46m. Highest floor at 540.

500m of real floors above ground basically.


----------



## davidwsk

--deleted--


----------



## CxIxMaN

edit:

sorry wrong thread

but you want to still see the video here is the link
http://vimeo.com/61705026


----------



## davidwsk

> *Foundation work for 118-storey tower to be completed in 3Q15*
> 
> By Sulhi Azman / theedgemarkets.com
> November 25, 2014 : 5:36 PM MYT
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 25): Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB), the country's largest state asset manager, expects foundation and piling works on the KL118 Tower, formerly Menara Warisan Merdeka, to be completed by the third quarter of next year.
> 
> *"Currently, the foundation work progress is at 52%* and should be completed by the third quarter of 2015. We will also announce the main contractor by the second quarter of next year as it is still at the pre-qualification stage," PNB president and group chief executive Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman told a press conference after announcing the income distribution of 6.2 sen per unit for its Amanah Saham Nasional 3 balanced fund today.
> 
> The controversial KL118 Tower along Jalan Hang Jebat here will have 118 storeys and is estimated to cost RM5 billion.


http://www.theedgemarkets.com/my/article/foundation-work-118-storey-tower-be-completed-3q15-0


----------



## ZZ-II

52% already? That's fast!


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

That's 12% in 1 month!


----------



## korea2002

Wow!!


----------



## KNR

in this kind of big project (of course many bored pile to be done), that 12% per month are really fast.


----------



## the man from k-town

Cool that Malaysia follows China in constructing megatalls. When is this tower supposed to rise above ground?


----------



## VRS

cant wait to always see progress update photo of this project.


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

DSC_0460 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=751339798254886&set=p.751339798254886&type=1


----------



## Crazy Dude

WOW such a nice progress :applause:


----------



## davidwsk

Can see KL118 ! :cheers:





http://youtu.be/RwlTUxJxgm4

From thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1617050


----------



## realitybites-u

3darchitect said:


> http://skyscrapercenter.com/building/kl118-tower/10115


...


----------



## Azrain98

^^ nice one :cheers:


----------



## davidwsk

> *KL118 Tower boon*
> Business TimesBy SHAREN | Business Times – Tue, Dec 16, 2014
> 
> 
> INDUSTRY CATALYST: RM6b project to provide jobs to cement, steel and brick makers for next 7 years
> 
> THE RM6 billion KL118 Tower (Warisan Merdeka) project, which will take shape from end-2015, will keep cement, steel and brick makers busy for the next seven years.
> 
> This is on top of the contracts some have won for ongoing jobs, such as the Tun Razak Exchange (TRX), mass rapid transit (MRT) and light rail transit projects, analysts said.
> 
> Business Times reported yesterday that six groups have been shortlisted by Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) to submit their bids for KL118 Tower, latest by January 28 next year.
> 
> They are UEM Group Bhd-Samsung, IJM Corp Bhd-Norwest Holdings Sdn Bhd- Shimizu Corp, Malaysian Resources Corp Bhd-China State Construction Engineering Corp, WCT Bhd-Arabtec Construction LLC, TSR Capital Bhd-Daewoo Group, and Seacera Group Bhd-Spaz Sdn Bhd-Sinohydro Corp-Shanghai Construction Group.


https://my.news.yahoo.com/kl118-tower-boon-164959038.html


----------



## davidwsk

Brannix said:


> one of the very initial concept model





Brannix said:


> few weeks ago





Brannix said:


>


---


----------



## LondoniumLex

KL is booming! It has totally eclipsed Singapore.


----------



## sepul

Imagine if Malaya and Singapura had not divorced. There would be 2 amazing cities in a nation of 30 million. Well past is past


----------



## LondoniumLex

KL is now the much more impressive city architecturally.


----------



## jani13

I am from KL and love this city.. However that is a pretty bold statement.

Singapore's skyline height is deeply penalized by the fact it can't build anything above 280m due to its proximity to the Paya Lebar Airbase.

Other than height, unfortunately KL still lags behind Singapore.


----------



## LoveArki

jani13 said:


> I am from KL and love this city.. However that is a pretty bold statement.
> 
> Singapore's skyline height is deeply penalized by the fact it can't build anything above 280m due to its proximity to the Paya Lebar Airbase.
> 
> Other than height, unfortunately KL still lags behind Singapore.


Paya Lebar Airbase will be history soon. SG government has master plan to redevelop this land. Means height restriction is going to be removed?


----------



## realitybites-u

credit to W3raq


----------



## realitybites-u

dean87 said:


> re'leak'...
> 
> i used to be part of a consortium bidding for one of the tender's packages...i can share some...unfortunately, there's no rendering inside tender doc :nuts:


...


----------



## dean87




----------



## realitybites-u

dean87 said:


>


credit dean87


----------



## archilover

Top of the spire is 715.10m?wow!it look like they change the design of the crown atleast it look much better then the previous design.my suggestion is just remove the box on top of this tower then it will look better


----------



## ZZ-II

715m would be pretty awesome!


----------



## NewYorkNewYork

sepul said:


> Imagine if Malaya and Singapura had not divorced. There would be 2 amazing cities in a nation of 30 million. Well past is past


This divorce created more competition between the two.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

So we can change that title now :cheers:


----------



## ZZ-II

Cool news :cheers:


----------



## dean87




----------



## singa-knight

I don't like the design😦


----------



## jhalsey

It'll never get built!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

jhalsey said:


> It'll never get built!


Care to elaborate? It's hard to tell whether you're sarcastic or not...


----------



## Zaz965

no problem for me :cheers::cheers:


----------



## singa-knight

Petronas are very "jungly looking" like most of KL skyscrapers... this one looks very bad itself and bad in KL skyline


----------



## sepul

^^ care to elaborate what do you mean by "jungly-looking" Petronas Twins? Everyone is entitled to their own opinion blah blah


----------



## singa-knight

I've been to KL two years ago and I don't know whether things are chanced. I remember a crowd of striped skyscrapers with very soft and natural colours like green, steel, glass and unique shapes.


----------



## realitybites-u

jhalsey said:


> It'll never get built!


unfortunately for you as this project has already started its construction. You can browse few pages back where Samsung Construction company already won the contract to build this megatall.


----------



## The seventh shape

I don't like the design on this. It seems messy and incoherent to me. They should have gone for something simpler.


----------



## VRS

thats spire its ....:tiasd:


----------



## Azrain98

huhu it'll look better if they dont put the box at the top..still, its a bad render


----------



## azey

The seventh shape said:


> I don't like the design on this. It seems messy and incoherent to me. They should have gone for something simpler.


fyi KL will have 3 simpler elegant supertall (tradewinds,bbcc,signature tower) in near future,if you dont like this one,theres 3 other towers to fulfill your taste,hopefully:cheers:


----------



## realitybites-u

azey said:


> fyi KL will have 3 simpler elegant supertall (tradewinds,bbcc,signature tower) in near future,if you dont like this one,theres 3 other towers to fulfill your taste,hopefully:cheers:


not only that, we also will have Four Seasons, Fairmont, Oxley tower, Kempinski all going to be supertalls :banana:


----------



## singa-knight

Isn't Signature tower a project for Jakarta?


----------



## Munwon

It would be great to get some updates


----------



## realitybites-u

singa-knight said:


> Isn't Signature tower a project for Jakarta?


Signature tower for TRX. More detail can be found in this thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1596819


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

dean87 said:


>


1st render I've seen that makes the main body of the tower look good (actually great). I'd love it if it wasn't for that crappy, pointless spire hno:


----------



## realitybites-u

http://skyrisecities.com/news/2016/03/megatall-kl118-dwarf-petronas-towers









http://www.starproperty.my/index.php/articles/property-news/najib-launches-warisan-merdeka-project/


----------



## realitybites-u

Tupac96 said:


> could all of this mean that now construction will speed up?


the construction already at a rapid pace since 2014 but it just that they do it quietly to avoid objection from people.


----------



## azey

nazrey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuao5gETZQU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/24432655206/


.....


----------



## ZZ-II

One of my favourite skyscraper designs ever :cheers:


----------



## azey

rizalhakim said:


>


....


----------



## realitybites-u

rizalhakim said:


>


...


----------



## nazrey

> https://twitter.com/UtusanLive/status/710038983439351808/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


Samsung-UEM consortium - RM2.12bil KL118 Tower job

PROJEK WARISAN MERDEKA by Foto Penerangan Penerangan, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

j0hn____ said:


> KL118


...


----------



## realitybites-u

PROJEK WARISAN MERDEKA by Foto Penerangan Penerangan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur Skyline by James Amrein, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

3darchitect said:


> dff by afiqnadzir, on Flickr


...


----------



## realitybites-u

CULWULLA said:


> the height to spire is 610m.
> quote from modeller who built model
> 
> new tallest for Malaysia
> Merdeka PNB118
> 610m/118st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERDEKA PNB 118
> Breaking News. This past week the team at Porter Models have been over in Kuala Lumpur to install a model being unveiled by Yang Amat Berhormat Dato' Sri Mohd Najib Tun Abdul Ruzak (Prime Minister of Malaysia) in attendance with Tengku Dato' Ab. Aziz bin Tengku Mahmud (Prince and of Malaysia)
> The Building Designed by Australian Architects Fender Katsalidis and Buchan Group and built for PNB (Permodalan Nasional Berhad).
> The tower stands over 610m tall, which will now be the tallest building in Malaysia and second tallest building in the world, dwarfing the original tallest building in KL The Petronas Twin Towers which stand at 452m.
> The site is held very close to Malaysia's hearts, being the place where they got there independence "Merdeka" in 1957.
> Warisan Merdeka is a mixed development project, which will be developed in three stages on a 19 acre land to be fully completed in 2024.
> The model is built at 1:250.
> 
> designed by Aussie
> karl fender
> 2nd from left


....


----------



## coth

644 m including an antenna. So roof should be under 500 m?


----------



## Cerulean

Beautiful animation.

https://www.facebook.com/RSPKL/videos/952381624797790/


----------



## Crazy Dude

Cerulean said:


> Beautiful animation.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RSPKL/videos/952381624797790/


Oh man, that's so cool.. :drool:


----------



## robertitoam

What on earth is this new name?


----------



## archilover

nazrey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuao5gETZQU


It does remind me of WTC New York.can we expect that the final result will look like 1 WTC facade?


----------



## papaya77

excelent !!


----------



## davidwsk

Cerulean said:


> Beautiful animation.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RSPKL/videos/952381624797790/






https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3rMXQRbLLxg


----------



## nazrey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6vbw4dAFlE


----------



## Amecurty

Dave-in-Toronto said:


> The building looks great - how tall is the spire going to be?


I'm guessing maybe around 600ft..
That should've been a roof increment and then.. add again the spire xD


----------



## realitybites-u

http://us8.campaign-archive1.com/?u=15d8c7f5d560b03b197aabec5&id=b862df9d68


----------



## Blue Flame

realitybites-u said:


> http://us8.campaign-archive1.com/?u=15d8c7f5d560b03b197aabec5&id=b862df9d68


The spire looks much too long in this render.
I'm not against a spire, but this is rediculous.


----------



## Ch.W

Blue Flame said:


> The spire looks much too long in this render.
> I'm not against a spire, but this is rediculous.


I thought the same, not only in this render. But that's a good way to increase the official high, so it's for example higher than shanghai towerhno:


----------



## pteranodon

^^ But that site says the height will be 630 meters which is less than Shanghai Tower. The exaggerated spire doesn't help. :lol:


----------



## Ch.W

You're right, nevertheless the spire is too long imo. But the rest looks quiete awesome!


----------



## trustevil

That spire is almost or a little more than a quarter of the buildings total height that is ridiculous the tower itself would look fine with or without it. 1600+ ft of building is a great height for KL no need to overkill it with a 1wtc style height booster. IMO


----------



## azey

Blue Flame said:


> The spire looks much too long in this render.
> I'm not against a spire, but this is rediculous.


thats the cheapest option to set a new record:nuts:


----------



## azey

http://cforum.cari.com.my/forum.php?mod=viewthread&action=printable&tid=3363098


----------



## Ocean One

azey said:


> thats the cheapest option to set a new record:nuts:


And their did it exactly for this one too.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sepul

My impression on PNB118 after watching the video is dark.

It gives an image of being the headquaters of Evil Incorporated.


----------



## trustevil

pteranodon said:


> ^^ But that site says the height will be 630 meters which is less than Shanghai Tower. The exaggerated spire doesn't help. :lol:


Wonder why the height reduction? Oh well good for wuhan Greenland too that will be 3rd tallest myb 2nd tallest after completion depending on how fast that and jeddah tower complete.


----------



## realitybites-u

Ch.W said:


> You're right, nevertheless the spire is too long imo. But the rest looks quiete awesome!


honestly it still fails to match the iconic Petronas. The petronas twin are indeed an ageless beauty. It were just too iconic.


----------



## BEE2

pteranodon said:


> ^^ But that site says the height will be 630 meters which is less than Shanghai Tower. The exaggerated spire doesn't help. :lol:



Why they don't install a taller spire so as to make the building taller than Shanghai Tower (632m)?hno:


----------



## BEE2

azey said:


> thats the cheapest option to set a new record:nuts:



Not true. There is another cheaper and better option to set up a new record called 'Laser Spire' as shown in the attached picture.:nuts:


----------



## BEE2

Ch.W said:


> I thought the same, not only in this render. But that's a good way to increase the official high, so it's for example higher than shanghai towerhno:


Did anyone notice very few supertalls in China have the spire in order to be taller than someone else??? If you list top ten supertalls in China, you will see what I am saying.


----------



## nazrey

All mighty #canonphotography #canon60d #canon #street #streetshot #streetphotography #KualaLumpur #kualalumpurcity #kualalumpurmalaysia #construction #constuctionsite #thecityiknow #thecityilove #thecityyouknow #future by raquel golfarini 乐 璂, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

dengilo said:


> Remember?
> 
> It wont be too long ha!


....


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ my my... cheers


----------



## DubaiM

BEE2 said:


> Why they don't install a taller spire so as to make the building taller than Shanghai Tower (632m)?hno:


Or maybe just make the spire 200m taller to beat the Burj Khalifa


----------



## QalzimCity

why not...hehe....
lets be the most annoying supertall in history


----------



## Arzonz

DubaiM said:


> Or maybe just make the spire 200m taller to beat the Burj Khalifa


Or make it 400 meters taller to make it higher than KT.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^

Or why don't we just build the antenna with 2000m height from the ground? eh :sarcasm:


----------



## realitybites-u

*New mall set to create iconic retail and lifestyle destination for Kuala Lumpur*










The Merdeka PNB 118 development was recently launched by Malaysian Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, paving the way for a striking new icon on Kuala Lumpur’s skyline.
The 118-storey high tower and shopping mall, by Permodalan Nasional Berhad, will create an arresting landmark for the city.
*The Buchan Group provided architectural and interior design services for the retail podium of the development which embraces its unique setting *and is legible as a destination in its own right. Incorporating a diverse range of experiences over seven levels, *the centre will provide an internally inspired retail destination offering a wide spectrum of retail, luxury brands, fashion, accessories, home wares, electronics, dining and entertainment.*
Project Principal, Andrew Mackenzie, was honoured to attend the launch ceremony for the development.
“I am thrilled to have been present for the launch of this exciting project and we are very proud to have been involved in the design of the retail podium,” said Andrew.
*“The mall’s organic theme with vibrant, cutting edge architecture sets the stage for a unique and inspiring retail and lifestyle experience* and we look forward to the delivery of this innovative and iconic new centre.”
A sound and clear retail strategy is critical to the success of the mall and is characterised by a retail diagram consisting of well-located anchor units and appropriately spaced activities. This is reinforced by clear active routing between the anchors along with the use of filtered natural light, lofty public spaces and framed views capturing crisp, clean and modern architecture.
Located alongside Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara, a new MRT station and the Merdeka PNB 118 tower, the retail precinct will provide the perfect vantage point for visitors to relax, dine and be entertained.
The development is expected to be completed by 2024.
http://www.buchan.com.au/news/article/new-mall-set-to-create-iconic-retail-and-lifestyle-destination-for-kuala-lu


----------



## saharkarimi

It is look greate.


----------



## realitybites-u

Old rendering









http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r


----------



## realitybites-u

NEW RENDERING









http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r


----------



## realitybites-u

http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## Azrain98

Omg can i love it lol


----------



## realitybites-u

http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r


----------



## Blue Flame

Nice! This could end up looking really impressive. :cheers2:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1

^^Wow RealityBites-U , Fantastic Post and rendering, wows all over the world is experiencing new Growth and New Supertall's, it's the low Interest rates. and will continue for another year ,a Maybe two years before the bubble busts again, we'll see, Great and Wonderful Photos, and Thanks for your " likes " To me, please more, and well appreciated thanks so very Much RealityBites - U :cheers:!! 
YOU:banana: The SSC Friend to everyone here, Thanks, and Post more Great Posts, always AND FOREVER, thanks :grouphug:!! 



realitybites-u said:


> http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r


----------



## podciag

that looks very good indeed


----------



## Ch.W

Me too, thanks a lot for the new postskay:


----------



## realitybites-u

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^Wow RealityBites-U , Fantastic Post and rendering, wows all over the world is experiencing new Growth and New Supertall's, it's the low Interest rates. and will continue for another year ,a Maybe two years before the bubble busts again, we'll see, Great and Wonderful Photos, and Thanks for your " likes " To me, please more, and well appreciated thanks so very Much RealityBites - U :cheers:!!
> YOU:banana: The SSC Friend to everyone here, Thanks, and Post more Great Posts, always AND FOREVER, thanks :grouphug:!!


thanks :cheers:


----------



## trustevil

We've seen a lot of pictures of the new renderings that's great but is there any activity at the site or any actual progress cuz these pics just whet my appetite...


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wow, those are some fantastic renderings . Hope KL goes ahead but at least when I was last there, it was quite shocking how built up it was.


----------



## realitybites-u

trustevil said:


> We've seen a lot of pictures of the new renderings that's great but is there any activity at the site or any actual progress cuz these pics just whet my appetite...


you can browse the previous pages and you can see the development of this project. This project is real and now at a very rapid pace, the contractor even has finished with the piling and now they have started to pour the concrete.

from last month 



nazrey said:


> Samsung-UEM consortium - RM2.12bil KL118 Tower job
> 
> PROJEK WARISAN MERDEKA by Foto Penerangan Penerangan, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8

Why cant we see more architecture like that in America.
hno:


----------



## cnbnca

You should keep in mind that this is a global forum and not everyone is a native english speaker...


----------



## Alexlist

fernandorindo said:


> Asean 3 Megatall
> 
> 
> INDONESIA - Signature Tower Jakarta 638m
> THAILAND - Grand Rama IX Iconic Tower 615m ‎
> MALAYSIA - Warisan Merdeka 610m ‎


Surprisingly, Hongkong and Shanghai are out of top 3


----------



## surfnasi

Great to see Indonesia,Thailand and Malaysia with 600m + towers proposed


----------



## LoveArki

Alexlist said:


> Surprisingly, Hongkong and Shanghai are out of top 3


Coz they are not Asean countries.


----------



## al-numbers

Personally, my biggest gripe with this project is the freakin' podium! We already have a large amount of malls in KL, and not enough walkable green space or public squares in the center city. I would like to have a KLCC Park and Square around the tower that will connect to the next-door stadiums, instead of another mall. :bash:


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ unfortunately, cities like KL and Dubai have extremely hot climate my friend... u just cannot enjoy the walk the way u enjoy it at the Hyde Park in London...

Talk about a shady walkways, it helps... but just to a minimum extend. After 10-20 minutes of walking, peoples surely will feel uncomfortable.Even another tropical city like Singapore has hundreds of malls some sitting side by side to each other along a main road/avenue in between some popular spots in the city.... what is working for one city might not suitable to another city with different climate... each city just needs to align itself n thinking of an alternative to that.... 

Plus WM blueprint is not as big as the klcc site... just hope they will transform the stadium area with shadier trees n nicer landscape. That would be enough for me.


----------



## al-numbers

QalzimCity said:


> ^^ unfortunately, cities like KL and Dubai have extremely hot climate my friend... u just cannot enjoy the walk the way u enjoy it at the Hyde Park in London...
> 
> Talk about a shady walkways, it helps... but just to a minimum extend. After 10-20 minutes of walking, peoples surely will feel uncomfortable.Even another tropical city like Singapore has hundreds of malls some sitting side by side to each other along a main road/avenue in between some popular spots in the city.... what is working for one city might not suitable to another city with different climate... each city just needs to align itself n thinking of an alternative to that....
> 
> Plus WM blueprint is not as big as the klcc site... just hope they will transform the stadium area with shadier trees n nicer landscape. That would be enough for me.


Have to disagree with you on this one. A few months ago, I visited KLCC Park in the afternoon and the place was FULL of locals and tourists walking down the paths or having picnics under the trees.

A good park in KL doesn't have to be big or open, but shady and cool. Do that, and have some historical or must-see buildings nearby (heck, this place will have it's own MRT station!) and you will attract lots of people.


----------



## QalzimCity

yup i agree.... we need more shady trees... sadly, they seem like have no plan to incorporate the development with the stadium area....:bash:


----------



## byong_sun

al-numbers said:


> Have to disagree with you on this one. A few months ago, I visited KLCC Park in the afternoon and the place was FULL of locals and tourists walking down the paths or having picnics under the trees.
> 
> A good park in KL doesn't have to be big or open, but shady and cool. Do that, and have some historical or must-see buildings nearby (heck, this place will have it's own MRT station!) and you will attract lots of people.


some times,its extremely hot with no winds nor breeze.some times its hot and hazy.not to forget the often monsoon rain and storm.probably u visited KLCC when the weather is hot but with a very acceptable temperature and pleasant breeze.better have both to suit visitor's different interest.


----------



## Oatmeal

Any new photos of the site?


----------



## BlurredLines

al-numbers said:


> Have to disagree with you on this one. A few months ago, I visited KLCC Park in the afternoon and the place was FULL of locals and tourists walking down the paths or having picnics under the trees.
> 
> A good park in KL doesn't have to be big or open, but shady and cool. Do that, and have some historical or must-see buildings nearby (heck, this place will have it's own MRT station!) and you will attract lots of people.


Parks would be a good idea and I much prefer them over malls but most of KLCC's traffic is because of Suria KLCC. If the park was that big an attraction they'd go to better parks in the city.


----------



## cnbnca

Is there absolutely no recent picture that shows the construction progress?


----------



## Nemiq

Pilling quality was not satisfactory, which have set back the project by a couple of months. New pilling to be done...


----------



## Ch.W

Nemiq said:


> Pilling quality was not satisfactory, which have set back the project by a couple of months. New pilling to be done...


Do you have sources for this?


----------



## Nemiq

Ch.W said:


> Do you have sources for this?


MC/Samsung announced it a few weeks back during weekly sub-con meeting. Officially 2 months delayed but unofficial saying is that it will be ~5 months. Also it can be seen on site that new pilling is being done next existing ones.


----------



## cnbnca

Thanks for the information! Since you seem to be near the site, could you take a picture next time you are there?


----------



## GOL2007

Nemiq said:


> Also it can be seen on site that new pilling is being done next existing ones.


How would this be possible? Piles are not at random locations but where the loads (=columns) are coming down. New piles at different locations would mean the structural layout of the tower would have to change?! :nuts:


----------



## M.Franceis

nice!


----------



## surfnasi

Why are there no construction photo updates ?

The last real construction photo updates were 6 weeks ago on the 1st April by Nazray

I maybe in KL for a few days in a months time ,I will take some photos then and post them here


----------



## Oatmeal

surfnasi said:


> Why are there no construction photo updates ?
> 
> The last real construction photo updates were 6 weeks ago on the 1st April by Nazray
> 
> I maybe in KL for a few days in a months time ,I will take some photos then and post them here


Thank you. I've been wanting to see an update for a while.


----------



## ramses59

surfnasi said:


> Why are there no construction photo updates ?
> 
> The last real construction photo updates were 6 weeks ago on the 1st April by Nazray
> 
> I maybe in KL for a few days in a months time ,I will take some photos then and post them here



good idéa! thanx !!


----------



## nazrey

>





> https://twitter.com/UtusanLive/status


Garis Kota Cahaya by al-kurauwi, on Flickr


----------



## surfnasi

Great photos thanks for the update Nazrey

first photo is dated 2016 /1/16

still ok


----------



## Amecurty

Whoever lives in the place where the last pic was taken from.. will definitely have the best view (better than what already is)!


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

Tried taking photos of site but its been pretty challenging as security is tight and the hoarding is really high. Can only be taken from high level or droids.

Works was still active even at 2am


----------



## surfnasi

Ah...OK

Was wondering why the lack of photo construction updates


----------



## cnbnca

D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Tried taking photos of site but its been pretty challenging as security is tight and the hoarding is really high. Can only be taken from high level or droids.
> 
> Works was still active even at 2am


Thank you very much for trying


----------



## jhalsey

Other megatalls have a triangular design. Will Merdeka withstand strong winds as well?


----------



## realitybites-u

jhalsey said:


> Other megatalls have a triangular design. Will Merdeka withstand strong winds as well?


If you looks closely, this tower is actually in a triangular shaped. 



nazrey said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuao5gETZQU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1530/24432655206_ff8d074d0b_b.jpg[/IMG
> 
> [IMG]http://s11.postimg.org/gkukfp3lf/image.jpg











http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r


----------



## Ch.W

I'm curious whether they will build the podium like in this render. Looks not bad but a bit bulky.


----------



## realitybites-u

Ch.W said:


> I'm curious whether they will build the podium like in this render. Looks not bad but a bit bulky.


I thinks the podium design has been finalized, which exactly the same like in the render.


----------



## QalzimCity

akif90 said:


> *KL*


----------



## World 2 World

@0.55


----------



## akif90

*KL, KL118 project on the right of picture, beside stadium*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## Amecurty

QalzimCity said:


> akif90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *KL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny how in some pics KL seems to far away from the petronas.. and in other pics (specially air ones) it seems really close.
> 
> And also that less then 10 years ago those beautiful twins were the 2nd tallest (with the spire :lol and that maybe just in 2 more years they will be almost the 20th tallest... crazy decade
Click to expand...


----------



## KNR

That site on top right is TRX project. That another mix project.


----------



## Saltovka

It's a design of an outstanding quality. Respect!


----------



## realitybites-u

deleted.


----------



## realitybites-u

deleted.


----------



## realitybites-u

http://tagsecond.com/tag/kl118


----------



## realitybites-u

http://tagsecond.com/tag/kl118tower


----------



## realitybites-u

Latest site update! 










http://tagsecond.com/tag/kl118


----------



## Ch.W

Will the core be a circle???


----------



## noms78

Hmm Fender katsalidis is the architect... I hope it turns out alright. They have designed some butt ugly buildings in Australia.


----------



## surfnasi

surfnasi said:


> Why are there no construction photo updates ?
> 
> The last real construction photo updates were 6 weeks ago on the 1st April by Nazray
> 
> I maybe in KL for a few days in a months time ,I will take some photos then and post them here


I have decided to fly out of Bangkok rather than KL so I will not have a chance to take any construction update photos


----------



## undisturbed

nice....will this building be ready by 2020?


----------



## realitybites-u

undisturbed said:


> nice....will this building be ready by 2020?


expected completion date is by December 2019


----------



## Ch.W

noms78 said:


> Hmm Fender katsalidis is the architect... I hope it turns out alright. They have designed some butt ugly buildings in Australia.


That's interesting. Do you have examples i'm curious


----------



## realitybites-u

Ch.W said:


> That's interesting. Do you have examples i'm curious


Eureka tower Melbourne. quite weird in shape.


----------



## noms78

Ch.W said:


> That's interesting. Do you have examples i'm curious


NewActon East, Canberra (completed)
NewActon Nishi, Canberra (completed)

I live in Canberra so I have had plenty of time to look at the buildings above. I will forever despise them.

Australia 108, Melbourne (under construction)
Eureka Tower, Melbourne (complete)

World Square, Sydney (complete) - this one I like however


----------



## realitybites-u

from anordinarymouse



anordinarymouse said:


> Photo taken yesterday (5 June 2016):
> 
> DSC04920 by ordinarymouse, on Flickr


----------



## Ch.W

realitybites-u said:


> Eureka tower Melbourne. quite weird in shape.





noms78 said:


> NewActon East, Canberra (completed)
> NewActon Nishi, Canberra (completed)
> 
> I live in Canberra so I have had plenty of time to look at the buildings above. I will forever despise them.
> 
> Australia 108, Melbourne (under construction)
> Eureka Tower, Melbourne (complete)
> 
> World Square, Sydney (complete) - this one I like however


Thanks alot guys, i will take a closer look so i get a feeling about his principles of work.


----------



## Amecurty

noms78 said:


> Hmm Fender katsalidis is the architect... I hope it turns out alright. They have designed some butt ugly buildings in Australia.





noms78 said:


> NewActon East, Canberra (completed)
> NewActon Nishi, Canberra (completed)
> 
> I live in Canberra so I have had plenty of time to look at the buildings above. I will forever despise them.
> 
> Australia 108, Melbourne (under construction)
> Eureka Tower, Melbourne (complete)
> 
> World Square, Sydney (complete) - this one I like however


It seems practice makes perfection considering his initial buildings and this one. Though.. I wouldn't call Eureka tower "butt ugly" xD


----------



## MatteoBruno

realitybites-u said:


> Latest site update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://tagsecond.com/tag/kl118


Nice drone shot !


----------



## ericmacm

Wow. That building is going to look beautiful. I love these kinds of designs for buildings.


----------



## wespje1990

I remember when the twins were new world wonders. They appeared in many movies. Now they are about to be overtaken by an even taller skyscraper. Time flies i guess.


----------



## Phaleo

wespje1990 said:


> I remember when the twins were new world wonders. They appeared in many movies. Now they are about to be overtaken by an even taller skyscraper. Time flies i guess.


the twins appeared in Independence Day 2 movie...coming this June.
to date... it remain world most iconic twin towers.


----------



## Azrain98

wtf the twins in london instead of KL lol -.-


----------



## aryadinata

*Nice*

that's building looks little bit cool


----------



## LeeighIam

noms78 said:


> Hmm Fender katsalidis is the architect... I hope it turns out alright. They have designed some butt ugly buildings in Australia.


massive project but not a big fan of the design, majority of KL population also not too fond of the architecture … its not ugly but not inspiring and lack originality.


----------



## loveland

Nice&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## SYAZRUL92

any update ??


----------



## VHBSVictor

Very good!


----------



## World 2 World

by knetwork


----------



## Cerulean

I didn't know there's a pool nearby.

With a heritage stadium, an indoor stadium and that aquatic place right in the smack of the city, this one has so much potential to be a very unique sporting arena underneath that megatall unicorn tower.


----------



## Star Wars

Interesting design here, cant say i like it. Just interesting. Hopefully the new design is more attractive...


----------



## Danial_Khiroon

Star Wars said:


> Interesting design here, cant say i like it. Just interesting. Hopefully the new design is more attractive...



Wait what do u mean new design??


----------



## droneriot

Read post #1121.


----------



## D_Y2k.2^

Managed to take some photos during my ride on monorail today. Site is very busy despite being a public holiday:


----------



## nazrey

*Construction of first phase of Warisan Merdeka development under way*
Friday, 9 September 2016 | MYT 11:44 PM
http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...ase-of-warisan-merdeka-development-under-way/










An artist’s impression of the entrance to the Merdeka MRT station, 
with the proposed PNB118 (formerly KL118) tower in the background.

KUALA LUMPUR: The construction of the first phase of the Warisan Merdeka development, which consists of the Merdeka PNB118 iconic tower, is well under way.

In a statement on Friday, PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd, a wholly-owned unit of Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB), said the project was proceeding within budget, on schedule and on track for completion in 2020.

*PNB Merdeka Ventures said to-date, the piling and foundation works for the 118-storey tower and the perimeter diaphragm wall for the main car park had been completed.*

“Currently, the diaphragm wall work for the car park beneath the linear park is in progress, while the excavation works and the bore piling works at the car park area has been completed at the stages of 25% and 60%, respectively,” it said.

*The preparation works for the raft foundation of the iconic tower were proceeding with 30% of the raft reinforcing steel placed to-date, PNB Merdeka Ventures said.*

It said the next major milestone for the project will be the placement of the concrete for the main tower raft foundation next month. 

“The concrete placement will be one of the largest raft concrete pours in the world, consisting over 18,000 cu metres of concrete placed continuously over approximately a 48-hour period,” it said. - Bernama


----------



## Nemiq

Can't speak about the exterior but main structure have been increased by one floor.. Layouts for vendors being updated as we speak.


----------



## sky&sand

I love this tower !


----------



## AP Design

LeeighIam said:


> massive project but not a big fan of the design, majority of KL population also not too fond of the architecture … its not ugly but not inspiring and lack originality.


I agree. Its design is not quite architectural. I'm sure the rhombic composition is of a special meaning to the decision maker, so it's a rather one-man's-dream-design.


----------



## goodybear

We'll have to see how this one turns out. It could look very nice or very out of context. Time will tell. At the same time, I'm very excited to see this tower start rising hopefully soon!:banana:The Petronas Towers have been the tallest in the city long enough, it's time for their record to be broken (their designs are timeless though).


----------



## nazrey

DSC_0649 by -siberman_sg-


----------



## QalzimCity

Wow.. Busy site


----------



## akif90

*on the left of the picture*









*on the right of the picture*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2


----------



## CxIxMaN

Tradewinds Tower probably lost the race to beat the Twin Towers


----------



## amr.arch

wow nice !


----------



## Ydella

I missed malaysia. I want to go there again someday


----------



## Nemiq

Roof top at 564m, old design was 550m. Don't have any information regarding the spire height, if it remains as is or not.


----------



## ulamulaman

644m?
If suddenly thais and Indonesians decide to erect their rama ix supertower and jkt signature tower that are higher, Malaysians really need to look to tradewinds tower at 750.


----------



## azey

neither of the towers see bright future lol


----------



## ulamulaman

realitybites-u said:


> NEW RENDERING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r


Will they really install lights at the edge of the facets like above? 
I really love it if they do


----------



## ulamulaman

azey said:


> neither of the towers see bright future lol


Haha...we Will have to wait..from what i heard, they might still wanna bcontinue

 their megatalls


----------



## azey

amen


----------



## AP Design

The last render shows some heavily Escherian forms of this tower (with an impossible geometric continuity).


----------



## Edwpedi

Amazing view in this render ulamulaman; beautiful lines in all structure.


----------



## Hyun D

Okay concrete pouring done...... :banana: so excited...... hope it rise from the ground soon :cheers:


----------



## akif90

*the white lighting on right of the picture*


----------



## truongvietha

realitybites-u said:


> If you looks closely, this tower is actually in a triangular shaped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lera.com/#!merdeka-pnb118/c1g2r


very nice


----------



## Kadzman

AP Design said:


> The last render shows some heavily Escherian forms of this tower (with an impossible geometric continuity).


Probably optical illusion compounded by the exaggerated perspective


----------



## defaultx25

WOW.. nice


----------



## azey

hey sourpuss,the construction of this building is on-going and going smoothly, stop with ur nonsense


----------



## ulamulaman

You just search #kl118 on instagram and all sorts of pictures will come up.


----------



## Kadzman

0119640 said:


> i think najib is just joking when he said aboit building this tower. Since 2010 when it was planned, the tower was never erected even after 6 years later. They tried to decieve everyone by citing that it faces setbacks though they eventually had no money to proceed the construction. After all, the constructed base will become another ghost site in the city and will be an eyesore once it is abandoned. No wonder of its approximity to the plaza rakyat!


You have facts to back these allegations? Even if you are not a fan of a certain somebody, come up with something more constructive to the discussion. You are not doing the project any favour by whining.


----------



## mikebkk

amr.arch said:


> wow nice !


...GREAT


----------



## 1a7aro

COOL!


----------



## edvonschleck

Hopefully it wont look as sterile and cheap as Ping An.


----------



## Zaz965

I like Ping An


----------



## akif90

*The big hole near stadium*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tonz/


----------



## al-numbers

Here's a closer look at the site. Excavations and construction are a-go. 

There really needs to be something done about Plaza Rakyat though; that neglected site to the bottom needs either a jump-start or a wrecking ball. hno:


 

Kuala Lumpur by Ton Zijlstra, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

Just ignore the troll. He will be banned for baseless statements.

He has nothing to contribute to this thread other than his long rants about life hno:


----------



## Kadzman

Sorry for digressing, but what is most impressive are the recent images captured by this Mr. Ton Zijlstra. Thought it came from some DSLR cameras but if you went to his full KL album, it was basically a point & shoot camera. The zoom is impressive for such a camera. I do think he captured lots of interesting details that might often be overlooked by locals..


----------



## AP Design

akif90 said:


> *The big hole near stadium*


It looks inappropriate for the given building design.


----------



## tim1807

^^ Why, you mean because it's a round shape?
Because that doesn't matter, with megatalls where you see this kind of hole the construction pit is almost always larger than the towers floorplates, the core and (I assume) supercolumns will start in the pit and the floors will be formed there.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Round holes are more common than square ones anyway, because the constant curvature of their edge has no "weak points" that are more subsceptible to cave-ins.


----------



## MattTheTubaGuy

Round holes are used because they are strong.
The problem with square holes is that you end up with a lot of force on the middle of the walls.
Just look at Dubai for what happens when you make square holes.:nuts:

And for those who are complaining about how long it is taking, the foundations for a building this size always takes ages. once it gets going though, it will probably shoot up.:cheers:


----------



## Luke09

Beautiful design. The round hole reminds me of the never built Spire building in Chicago


----------



## akif90

0119640 said:


> why malaysian cities are mostly sprawling full of ugly low rises??












:nuts::nuts:


----------



## al-numbers

^^ Dude, if you really are serious, there are more relevant threads to discuss this issue:

Urban Planning Ideas & Discussions

KUALA LUMPUR | Federal Teritorry | Nation Capital City

Countdown to 2020!

This thread is for PNB118 discussion. Talking more about the issue here would lead to this thread getting derailed.


----------



## Dean_14

0119640 said:


> This is how a true city planing works. More acres of virgin forest could be saved yet the dense skyline looks amazing. Terrce and semi ds are irrelevant but greater kl is embarking on all these nonsense.


You are just another paranoid out there.

aren't GKL building highrise now??

hno:


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

So.....where's Kl118 in this thread???


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

0119640 said:


> a lament of this country is that our populace were crazy of landed properties. If ever the dbkl or selangor state government can control the city spread we can efficiently grow vertically. Like this


I just realised....you've got a few grammar mistakes there buddy.


----------



## azey

someone banned him already,he's been out of topic so many times and he's still here, do something


----------



## Fotografer

644 m height:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=956606&page=202


----------



## kanye

644m from sealevel?


----------



## Kirsche

Massive.


----------



## ulamulaman

Iinm 682m from sea level.. Finalized height is 644m.


----------



## AsankaD

When is it going to be completed?


----------



## nazrey

According to the sources...


nazrey said:


> *Samsung C&T wins a order to construct the tallest building in Southeast Asia*
> 2015.10.28 19:21:35 | 2015.10.28 19:22:01
> http://pulsenews.co.kr/view.php?year=2015&no=1030366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung C&T Corp., the experienced builder of the skyscrapers including the tallest building in the world, Burj Khalifa in Dubai, is to construct another high-rise in Malaysia.
> 
> Samsung C&T obtained the order to build the KL 118 Tower from PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Berhad, a property sector subsidiary of the Malaysian conglomerate PNB, the company announced on Tuesday. The construction project is amounted to $842 million in total.
> 
> *The KL118 Tower is a 644-meter tall skyscraper with 118 floors above ground and five below, with a total area of 673,862 square meters. This multi-use complex with offices and a hotel will rise as the landmark of Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia. The total construction period is 49 months with its target completion date set to December 2019, and this will become the tallest building in Southeast Asia and the third tallest in the world upon project end. *
> 
> Samsung C&T in consortium with UEM Group Bhd., Malaysian engineering and construction company, will be engaged in the overall management of the construction project including the quality and safety control.
> 
> The stake for Samsung C&T in this construction project is 60 percent amounting to $505 million, and the company is currently executing four other construction projects, two plants and two buildings worth $1.53 billion in total, in Malaysia.





> *AWC gets nearly RM62m plumbing job for KL 118*
> January 12, 2016
> http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...s-nearly-rm62m-plumbing-job-for-kl-118-tower/
> 
> AWC said on Monday its unit Qudotech Sdn Bhd was awarded the plumbing contract by Samsung C&T Corporation UEM Construction JV Sdn Bhd. The owner of the project is PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd. *It said the contract would be on Nov 2, 2015 and completion date by December 2019.*





azey said:


> The construction project, valued at five billion ringgit, *is expected to be completed in 2020*, according to PNB. The company’s chairman, Ahmad Sarji Abdul Hamid, said the mixed-use development would include an office tower, a luxury hotel and shopping complex. Construction of the project is expected to generate 10,000 jobs, he said. The development will house PNB’s offices and the remaining space will be rented out to local and international companies, he added.
> 
> The project’s launch comes as Malaysia’s economy, the third largest in Southeast Asia, has been pressured by lower energy prices, among other factors. Exports of liquefied natural gas and crude oil have suffered and the country’s currency, the ringgit, has hit multiyear lows this year.


----------



## nazrey

LATEST:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31112084501/sizes/o/


----------



## trustevil

I'm not sure where you come up with 2067 ft. When 644 meters =
2112 feet 10.331 inches? I'm thinking myb typo? This needs a change in title if the height is finalized. Unless that's height above sea level instead of building height


----------



## Jan

^ when the meter was changed the ft wasn't, but I just changed that, thanks for pointing out


----------



## trustevil

Jan said:


> ^ when the meter was changed the ft wasn't, but I just changed that, thanks for pointing out


No problem  IMO its vanity height, though i'll reserve my arguments on spires vs. roof heights


----------



## gtearrz

Whn is it going to be completed?


----------



## djluto

Wow!! amazing proyect!


----------



## nazrey

Magic twilight over Kuala Lumpur seen from Casa Residency, Malaysia by Loeffle, on Flickr
Magic twilight over Kuala Lumpur seen from Casa Residency, Malaysia by Loeffle, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

>


Landscaping works

View from Casa Residency, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Loeffle, on Flickr



> *Stadium Negara Indoor Stadium (since 1962)*
> The stadium, which has 10,000 permanent seats, is fully air conditioned and is capable of housing many different events, including sports events and concerts.
> 
> *Major events*
> The Bee Gees - 1972
> Eric Clapton - November 26, 1990
> Kylie Minogue - March 3, 1991
> Sting - February 2, 1994
> Cliff Richard, The Hit List Tour - January 9, 1995
> Bon Jovi - May 4, 1995
> Def Leppard - June 4, 1996
> Slam: Konsert Grand Slam Unplugged - August 3, 1996
> Sarah Brightman - June 20, 2004
> INXS - 2006
> Muse - February 25, 2007
> TVXQ - November 24, 2007
> Kanye West - 2007
> Jason Mraz - 2009
> JYJ - 17 October 2010
> Incubus - 23 July 2011
> David Archuleta - 26 July 2011
> 2PM - 25 November 2011
> F.T. Island - 14 January 2012
> The Cranberries - 4 April 2012
> Sum 41 - 14 April 2012
> Wonder Girls - 13 October 2012
> Jonas Brothers - 24 October 2012
> The Jacksons - 13 December 2012
> Paramore -17 February 2013
> CN Blue: Blue Moon World Tour - 24 August 2013
> Infinite: 1st World Tour ‘ONE GREAT STEP’ - 19 October 2013
> 2NE1: AON: All Or Nothing World Tour - 24 May 2014
> CNBLUE: Can't Stop Concert - 9 August 2014
> SIIMA Awards: 3rd South Indian International Movie Awards - 12–13 September 2014
> Taeyang Rise World Tour 8 February 2015
> Backstreet boys In a World Like This - 3 May 2015
> Pentatonix On My Way Home Tour 30 May 2015
> IKON: iKONCERT 2016: Showtime Tour - 13 August 2016


----------



## Octav Lucius

Massive project :banana::banana:


----------



## tumbleweed_tx

that stadium looks like a smaller version of the Astrodome


----------



## surfnasi

I never realised that there where another 4 smaller towers going to be built in the same complex...massive project


----------



## surfnasi

gtearrz said:


> Whn is it going to be completed?


December 2019


----------



## JuanPaulo

Will construction start with the tallest tower or with the other four smaller ones?


----------



## realitybites-u

JuanPaulo said:


> Will construction start with the tallest tower or with the other four smaller ones?


based on the plan, it should be the tallest one to be construct first. and from the pics that has been posted before you can see that they are preparing to construct the megatall.


----------



## ulamulaman

Based on what i read, the first phase includes the main tower and retail shopping complex which would be due in 2020. The second phase would be the other 4 towers (residencies)


----------



## venom6

I loved Kuala Lumpur on my first visit in 2015. I cant wait to visit this great city again and of course i will check out the construction site and make some pictures for you guys


----------



## skyperu34

The geometric shape in the bottom part of the project looks very nice and hot. Love it!


----------



## tukang_ngatain

Del---


----------



## World 2 World

byong_sun said:


>


----------



## shaharyar.ahmed

akif90 said:


> *The big hole near stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/tonz/


What is this site (left bottom)? It looks huge too.


----------



## Patrick Highrise

^^ it was the (former?) site of Plaza Raykat. Don't know the real status of that project nowadays...


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ it is now under negotiating process to revive it with the new render already made available on the net... surely it will be another supertall to complement kl118


----------



## ulamulaman

I think there's a problem with this project . Due to the concrete foundation?


----------



## realitybites-u

http://www.husband-retail.com/en/projects/warisa_merdeka.html


----------



## sepul

SYAZRUL92 said:


>


..


----------



## Munwon

pics from the construction site. I don't believe it!!


----------



## sepul

There are quite a number of pics from the site on instagram.


----------



## ulamulaman

Munwon said:


> pics from the construction site. I don't believe it!!


There is a delay on the foundation. But if you search #kl118 (old name, Official name is merdeka pnb118) on instagram, you can get quite recent pic updates


----------



## Munwon

ulamulaman said:


> There is a delay on the foundation. But if you search #kl118 (old name, Official name is merdeka pnb118) on instagram, you can get quite recent pic updates


keep the updates coming then


----------



## davidwsk

SYAZRUL92 said:


>


..


----------



## ramses59

*old*



davidwsk said:


> ..


this picture is old, october 2016 !

nobody get a new picture ???


----------



## akif90

ramses59 said:


> this picture is old, october 2016 !
> 
> nobody get a new picture ???


JUST FIND IN INSTAGRAM HASHTAG #KL118...THE LATES ONE IN DEC 2016


----------



## ramses59




----------



## sepul

Even older


----------



## akif90

CONSTRUCTION A BIT SLOW. MAYBE GOT SOME ISSUE









https://www.flickr.com/photos/love_boa/


----------



## VRS

probably economic property issue


----------



## ulamulaman

Its not economic property issue. Did you know that the owner of this project has RM 250 billion (USD 60 bil) of assets? They have to rehack the foundation concrete.


----------



## sepul

PNB has all the money they need. The problem is with the foundation. They had a setback prior to September last year, fixed it, only to fall into another setback in October (concreting problem). The work is ongoing, but I'm not sure when can we see visible progress.


----------



## pedang

https://youtu.be/Ca_WWYMXzKg


----------



## azey

AP Design said:


> It will not be even close to that at the end.


why say so??...
honestly i think it might be better than what has been planned tho


----------



## nazrey

https://youtu.be/Ca_WWYMXzKg


----------



## xavier0986

I remember a few years back almost everyone was against this project. Why the excitement now when Malaysian economy continues going downhill...


----------



## CxIxMaN

better to get it done than leave the empty hole

we cant go backwards now


----------



## ulamulaman

The construction of the country’s tallest building, Merdeka PNB118, is progressing well and expected to be ready by the end of 2020, said Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) president and group CEO Datuk Abdul Rahman Ahmad.

He said the 682m skyscraper, also known as Warisan Merdeka, is still in the early stages of construction with about 10% of the works having been completed.

With a cost of about RM5 billion, PNB — the owner of the 118-storey tower — believes it could secure enough tenants despite the present oversupply of office space in Kuala Lumpur.

Abdul Rahman said PNB is confident of a positive take-up rate as the building will also become its new corporate headquarters.

“Yes, there is an oversupply, but the building will effectively be PNB’s corporate headquarters, so the company’s occupancy itself will cover 60% of the office space,” Abdul Rahman told The Malaysian Reserve on the sidelines of PNB’s annual review briefing in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Located on a 7.6ha land near the Merdeka Stadium and Stadium Negara, Warisan Merdeka will not only surpass the Petronas Twin Towers as the tallest structure in Malaysia, but it is set to become the world’s third-tallest building.

With a floor space of 400,000 sq m, the tower would be the country’s next landmark.

PNB is already looking for tenants, as well as attracting partners for the building’s retail and office spaces.

“We are currently focussed on the construction of the building and in enhancing the value of the property by getting external parties to come on board and occupy the remaining spaces,” Abdul Rahman said.

Worries of oversupply had hit the office and commercial space segment, with more developments expected to come on stream — especially with the development of key projects such as Bandar Malaysia and the Tun Razak Exchange.

The drop in crude oil price — which began in 2014 — also forced many oil and gas companies to trim their operations, leaving additional office space.

The Warisan Merdeka major construction contract, worth about RM3.4 billion, was awarded by PNB to a joint venture (JV) between UEM Group Bhd and South Korea’s Samsung Construction & Trading Corp (Samsung C&T) last year.

UEM chairman Tan Sri Ahmad Tajuddin Ali was previously reported as saying that the project would be one of the group’s final construction ventures, before the engineering-based infrastructure and services conglomerate shifts its focus from construction to become a developer.

UEM was involved in the construction of the Kuala Lumpur International Airport 2, the Penang Bridge and the mass rapid transit (MRT) project stretching from Cheras to Kajang.

Samsung C&T had earlier worked on the construction of the Petronas Twin Towers and the Burj Khalifa in Dubai, which is presently the world’s tallest building at 828m.

PNB’s subsidiary, PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd, is the owner of the tower. The net lettable area for the office space comprises an estimated 150,000 sq m, with the tower expected to be connected to an MRT station.

It was also reported that a total of 20 floors have been reserved for an international luxury hotel group, which would operate a 250-room hotel in the building

http://themalaysianreserve.com/new/story/warisan-merdeka-progress-10-says-pnb

*** so height revised to 682m? Very confusing indeed


----------



## davidwsk

ulamulaman said:


> http://themalaysianreserve.com/new/story/warisan-merdeka-progress-10-says-pnb
> 
> *** so height revised to 682m? Very confusing indeed



They have to relook the standard in measuring the building's height. the structure's height from the lowest entrance is 682m. But if one measures that from the ground entrance level, then it will be different height. There are multi-entrance to the building itself through different ground levels.


----------



## davidwsk

This is the earlier structural plan. This is not the finalized and they might have already amended or added more floors. Just to show the ground level have different entrances - through Jalan Stadium & Jalan Hang Jebat to be precised.



Hudson11 said:


> nice! but unless Ping An FC loses its spire, KL 118 won't be taller. 710m - the 75m to the first floor will be its height.


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ I can see clearly Tunku (complete with the head wear) waves his hand up shouting "Merdeka,Merdeka,Merdeka!" from the right (side) diagram


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ishraattt/


----------



## ulamulaman

davidwsk said:


> This is the earlier structural plan. This is not the finalized and they might have already amended or added more floors. Just to show the ground level have different entrances - through Jalan Stadium & Jalan Hang Jebat to be precised.


According to this forumer on malaysian subforum

From World Development News Forums<br />
[quote name="Nemiq" post=136068011]Mezzanine floor added at 116M and floor height increased among top 15-20 floors. Not a big change but a way to increase the height a bit, aiming to be tallest building in Asia (not counting China obviously). So far no changes below 96F..[/QUOTE]

is 682 m still achievable ? The words came straight from the CEO's mouth (unless the journalist was crappy or ceo was misinformed by his project managers?)


----------



## uakoops

ulamulaman said:


> According to this forumer on malaysian subforum
> 
> From World Development News Forums<br />
> [quote name="Nemiq" post=136068011]Mezzanine floor added at 116M and floor height increased among top 15-20 floors. Not a big change but a way to increase the height a bit, aiming to be tallest building in Asia (not counting China obviously). So far no changes below 96F..
> 
> is 682 m still achievable ? The words came straight from the CEO's mouth (unless the journalist was crappy or ceo was misinformed by his project managers?)



Dubai and Saudi Arabia are part of Asia too.

And besides, saying "Asia not counting China" is like saying "the cup has a half ounce of coffee in it, not counting the water"


----------



## Focalor

del


----------



## Fotografer

682 m:
http://www.ptlm.com.my/index.php/co...-110-storey-skyscraper-in-jalan-sultan-ismail


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

Is this building's structure set to start rising later this year?


----------



## CxIxMaN

For me I don't care if its going to be a few meters taller or not
what is important is that the design looks good, and I think it does
and that it gets completed on time and on budget.


----------



## loveland

Disign looks good


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stevehh/


----------



## Jonah90

Congrats Koala lumpur.

A great addition to the city skyline.


----------



## QalzimCity

did samsung guys already here? or all the foundation works still being done by the locals?


----------



## M . GUMADAM village.

Nice design.


----------



## anordinarymouse

AldiythaElaisse said:


> So how many storeys is this gonna be??


118 storeys


----------



## Torry Cox

The design is not unique. I can not say that it's not beautiful, but I can not say what I like


----------



## goodybear

^^I mean it certainly would be a tourist attraction having a 644 meter tall leaning building. :lol: Not sure about the safety aspect though!!!


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ir_eric_leung/


----------



## SiriusCane

Shouldn't we change the height in the title from 644m to 682m and 2113ft to 2237 ft ?


----------



## nazrey

*Carrier wins Merdeka PNB118 contract for chillers, air handling units*
By OOI TEE CHING - May 23, 2017 @ 12:07pm










Carrier (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd has won the contract to supply centrifugal chillers and air handling units for the Merdeka PNB118 project. (File pix)



> KUALA LUMPUR: Carrier (Malaysia) Sdn Bhd has won the contract to supply centrifugal chillers and air handling units for the Merdeka PNB118 project.
> 
> Upon completion in 2020, the 682-metre Merdeka PNB118 will be Malaysia’s tallest tower.
> 
> Carrier, a world leader in high-technology heating, air-conditioning and refrigeration solutions, is part of UTC Climate, Controls & Security, a unit of the New York stock exchange-listed United Technologies Corp.
> 
> Carrier will supply AquaEdge 19XR two-stage centrifugal chillers which use state-of-the-art two-stage compressors and heat transfer pipes with three-dimensional enhancement.
> 
> The chillers can achieve a coefficient of performance of up to 6.5 under Air-Conditioning, Heating, and Refrigeration Institute operating conditions.
> 
> “We applaud Merdeka PNB118 for its leadership in using energy-efficient technologies to build an environmentally responsible landmark in Malaysia,” said Carrier Malaysia managing director Victor Yu.
> 
> “We are also proud to leverage our track record on large projects and to provide an advanced product portfolio that makes innovative climate solutions with less environmental impact possible,” he added.
> 
> By 2020, the Merdeka PNB118 in Kuala Lumpur will surpass the city’s current tallest building – the Petronas Twin Towers, the world’s tallest twin towers.
> 
> *Merdeka PNB118 will house Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB)’s group of companies (60 floors), with 23 rentable office floors and a 17-storey luxury hotel with 236 rooms, as well as multiple sky lobbies and an observation deck.*
> 
> The skyscraper is also seeking triple Platinum certification under the *US Green Building Council’s Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design (LEED) programme, the Green Building Index (GBI) and the GreenRE programme*, as well as MSC Malaysia Cybercentre Status.
> 
> Other than PNB’s headquarters, Carrier has also served the PNB Perdana Hotel & Suites on the Park (formerly known as PNB Darby Park Executive suites), the KL Tower, Holiday Inn Glenmarie and University Malaysia Pahang.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...a-pnb118-contract-chillers-air-handling-units


----------



## Paolonutini98

Interesting q&a on this project + mahanakhon tower of thailand.


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## nazrey

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0260134627550.342176.602382549&type=3&theater


----------



## Paolonutini98

Not really related but good to know that the owner pnb is doing well right now. 



> PERMODALAN Nasional Bhd (PNB), the country’s largest fund management group, has seen the market capitalisation of its six core investee companies rising by RM25 billion in the last five months.
> 
> ......
> 
> *The group’s asset under management currently stood at about RM266 billion(around USD60 bil) , with 98 per cent invested domestically, he said.*
> More than two-thirds of its funds are invested in equities. The rest are in private equity, fixed income and properties, among others.
> PNB expects a gross income of RM18.64 billion and a net income of RM15.18 billion this year.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2017/06/248405/pnbs-6-firms-more-valuable-now


----------



## Tom_Green

I should visit Singapore and Kuala Lumpur again when the tower is finished :cheers:


----------



## Nemiq

After all the re-work on the pilling, pouring of the new raft is scheduled to 8th of July.. Let's hope everything goes well this time. Time for this monster to start rising!


----------



## GOL2007

Nemiq said:


> After all the re-work on the pilling, pouring of the new raft is scheduled to 8th of July.. Let's hope everything goes well this time. Time for this monster to start rising!


Do you have more information on this? What went wrong?


----------



## Nemiq

GOL2007 said:


> Do you have more information on this? What went wrong?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139896241&postcount=1314


----------



## harizzulkarnain

The raft pour started today, according to one of my contact there.

10,000 m3


----------



## Paolonutini98

^^ I hope it will go smoothly this time...


----------



## ZZ-II

great, so this one can finally rise!


----------



## Paolonutini98

I guess the concrete is being poured now? 










Credit : pengetip_masa.


----------



## harizzulkarnain

Concrere pour finished at 10am today, 10264 m³


----------



## harizzulkarnain

Next pour predicted on Sept, 8000 m³


----------



## davidwsk

thefensarah instagram


----------



## Paolonutini98

There are many construction photos on this page. 

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=185966&page=5


----------



## CxIxMaN

weiaze said:


> Apart from that, I suspect the OP was referring to the lack of pedestrian traffic so it looks desolate. Apart from a few small areas, KL not really have the type of pedestrian traffic like you see in Tokyo or Paris. I think the problem is the lack of nice pedestrian pavements and shady tree canopies and attractive cafe/storefront lined streets. I remember years ago one minister made a comment about the lack of attractive storefronts lining the streets in KL and too many shops are car workshops.


why would anyone want to walk in 30 degrees heat


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

CxIxMaN said:


> why would anyone want to walk in 30 degrees heat


Singapore tends to be hotter than KL yet they have a proper pedestrian walkway.Climate is not an excuse.


----------



## sepul

KL118


----------



## azey

absolution98 said:


> Singapore tends to be hotter than KL yet they have a proper pedestrian walkway.Climate is not an excuse.


i wouldnt be caught dead walking on Sg pedestrian,that country is so hot :lol:


----------



## Munwon

Paolonutini98 said:


> There are many construction photos on this page.
> 
> http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=185966&page=5


Vertu needs to join this forum


----------



## weiaze

Exactly. And places like Hong Kong, Tokyo and Shanghai can get very hot in summer - even hotter than KL. And yet there are loads of pedestrians walking the streets.

If there are nice shady trees lining the streets with lots of beautiful, interesting storefronts and cafes, it can be even be quite pleasant. 



absolution98 said:


> Singapore tends to be hotter than KL yet they have a proper pedestrian walkway.Climate is not an excuse.


----------



## weiaze

If the environment is nice and done up nicely , lots of people would walk in the heat. Especially at night or if there are nice shady trees. Have you been to places like Damansara Uptown, SS2 or SS15? Jalan Alor? Bintang Walk? Or even the new River of Life? Tons of people walking. It makes the streets vibrant and full of life.



CxIxMaN said:


> why would anyone want to walk in 30 degrees heat


----------



## daeng_jal

weiaze said:


> Exactly. And places like Hong Kong, Tokyo and Shanghai can get very hot in summer - even hotter than KL. And yet there are loads of pedestrians walking the streets.
> 
> If there are nice shady trees lining the streets with lots of beautiful, interesting storefronts and cafes, it can be even be quite pleasant.


probably because driving into these cities are expensive and inconvinience which is not exactly the case for KL.

since driving is still the major "entry point" for building, most area are relegated for cars usage putting a parking and access road in between the pedestrian walkways and main roads making the walking infrastructure pretty meeh. i mean who want to walk in between the access road and main road underneath the hot sun.


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR - One of the supertalls home yet still the world's tallest twin towers city!










_Public transport to the projects_
1. Merdeka MRT SBK Line
2. KLCC LRT KJ Line
3. Conlay MRT SSP Line
4. KLCC LRT KJ Line
5. TRX MRT SBK/SSP Line
6. Raja Chulan Monorail line
7. KLCC LRT KJ Line
8. Hang Tuah LRT Ampang line/Monorail line


----------



## TelurArong

Credit to Faizal at https://www.picstoc.com/tag/KL118


----------



## akif90

Nice


----------



## akif90

Source: Vertu @skyscraperpage forum


----------



## The-Real-Link

For whatever reason, those seem to be the cleanest looking form jumps I've seen in recent memory. Or maybe that the photos are just closer than normal. Good daylight? Brighter concrete? Not sure.


----------



## The Farmer

The race of the supertall has begun! (The Exchange 106 with white colour crane, PNB118 with blue)









_Photo taken at Pasar Seni LRT Station._


----------



## Cadaeib

Wait, this is well above ground now ?


----------



## QalzimCity

Yass... what better way to celebrate the holiday season?


----------



## Ciudad Bristol

https://flic.kr/p/DiDcCz https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

https://flic.kr/p/J1saK2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nazrey

https://instagram.com/p/Bdj-vS9Hi-I/


> http://www.realpm-intl.com/proven-success/menara-warisan-merdeka-kl118/


----------



## Max_iT

Samsung, Turner, wow! They do the impossible again. Guess this project to complete will be the new Malay icon.
My friends travel to Malaysia often buy the Petronas Towers keychain as a souvenir.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdo4FWIHtin/?taken-by=greaterkualalumpur


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDAqJU1OpNm/?tagged=merdekapnb118








https://www.instagram.com/p/BDCtKDOupL3/?tagged=merdekapnb118


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BDB7KkJupJJ/?tagged=warisanmerdeka


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BdWSRLFg1XK/?taken-at=710494689








https://www.instagram.com/p/BdqD6v1gvcu/?taken-at=214971019



> Since	21 August 1957


----------



## VRS

what a massive construction at there ...
this will become landmark and object photo for social media....


----------



## ilkamoi

Cheater-tower. No respect here, totally not!


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

?????????


----------



## MichaelSolomon

ilkamoi said:


> Cheater-tower. No respect here, totally not!


Like we care for your respect duhh... your respect more suitable for toilet bowl .thats the only level "your respect "worth.more easy to flush it away.


----------



## Paolonutini98

ilkamoi said:


> Cheater-tower. No respect here, totally not!


Why not channel your disrespect to burj khalifa, kingdom tower whose vanity height is much worse than this building? For your perspective,


----------



## QalzimCity

Paolonutini98 said:


> Why not channel your disrespect to burj khalifa, kingdom tower whose vanity height is much worse than this building? For your perspective,



The right angle for Tunku's (father of ondependence) resemblance of the tower is this one


----------



## QalzimCity

Merdeka=Independence in English

hence the official name... Merdeka PNB(company's name) 118(no of floors)...
It was also known as Warisan(Heritage of) Merdeka(Independence) previously.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Even if it's a "cheater tower", vanity height is getting to be common these days for better or worse. And even if we remove the spire, it's still amongst the tallest in the world either way. Not worried.

That symbolic imagery though is quite neat.


----------



## azey

the great amount of symbolic meaning and details adapted to the design of this building are enough to get all the respect it needed even if you dont,yes its officially named PNB118,but for us Malaysians,it is Independence Tower


----------



## goodybear

I mean its roof height of over 490 meters would still make it the tallest building in the city. So even without the spire it would still be among the tallest buildings in Asia. I don't mind the spire on this one, since it fits the design. IF a spire adds to a buildings design (e.g. Burj Khalifa, PNB 118) I think it is a good choice to include it in height, but if it is just there for height and doesn't add to the design (e.g. Heron Tower) I don't like them.


----------



## Focalor

Even if it's a cheater tower, the floor area is still huge.
Other buildings can cheat in some other way too, like making a building so thin to make it looks taller than it actually is.


----------



## cnbnca

The-Real-Link said:


> For whatever reason, those seem to be the cleanest looking form jumps I've seen in recent memory. Or maybe that the photos are just closer than normal. Good daylight? Brighter concrete? Not sure.


This must be some of the brightest concrete I have seen!

Does the concrete color depend on the sand that is being used, or are there other factors that determine the color?


----------



## Millennium Falcon

ilkamoi said:


> Cheater-tower. No respect here, totally not!


Butthurt at not having a tower to admire over in Siberia eh, you jealous fellow... Tell that to your President Putin, and ask him to build a tower similar to the beautiful new ones in Moscow then! :nuts:

And @Focalor, there are loads of thin towers in New York City nowadays, giant versions of those in Hong Kong... So thin that they are probably only the size of the elevator core in the PNB118 Tower! :lol:


----------



## AlphaBetaGamma001

ilkamoi said:


> Cheater-tower. No respect here, totally not!


lol ok then.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd5ZhumhD9o/?taken-at=710494689


----------



## Jordan Tan

realitybites-u said:


> http://www.secc.co.kr/ko/html/biz/biz_showing.asp?idx=NDMx&num=26&part=0001&page=


amazing ! IMHO, i always confuse to get a point view of short towers circeling main tower. if gone, will better :cheers:


----------



## SLASH_2

Future is near!!


----------



## DreamboxJB

how is the recent progres?


----------



## Paolonutini98

davidwsk said:


> From SECC website:
> 
> 
> The KL118 project under construction is a skyscraper project with a maximum height of 681 meters with the construction of a combined development facility including an office and a hotel with a total floor area of ​​682,122 ㎡, with five floors underground and 118 floors above ground in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. When completed, it will become the tallest building in Southeast Asia. Through this project, we have laid the foundations for linkage / succession in Malaysia and are strengthening our position as a high-level leader.


Its becoming likelier that height may be hightened to 715m-55m (kl118 elevation) or 682m as described by the Korean contractor


----------



## KillerZavatar

awesome news. doesthis only mean a larger spire, or is the roof higher up as well?


----------



## TelurArong

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v...65590_172284883527836_37593569569013760_n.jpg


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

exciting times for malaysia once its finished it will be a landmark for malaysia being high income by then..

Petronas towers - symbol of upper middle income
Merdeka PNB118 - will be the symbol of 2020 onwards for malaysia..


----------



## krlx

today 31 January 2018


----------



## reecebowker

This is going to look amazing, loving that render.


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## CxIxMaN

right next to a stadium just like CN Tower


----------



## TelurArong

great video of recent development

https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/v...329_1530103537038984_729880716443123712_n.mp4


----------



## Paolonutini98

All credit to @kianson on Instagram 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeVMdvBlux8/


----------



## ajosh821

*Greater Kuala Lumpur Development*


----------



## Tororojo

looks great


----------



## amerulfitri

Marioma said:


> kinda sad that the twin towers won't be the highest buildings anymore...


We can accept that..


----------



## azey

Marioma said:


> kinda sad that the twin towers won't be the highest buildings anymore...


it is still the tallest twin in the world


----------



## krlx

now the core currently leading in height...surpassing the column outside the core...


----------



## SDriver

I was more sad about TransAmerica being surpassed in SF but I moved on. Higher skyscrapers are needed.


----------



## DreamboxJB

How many floors already done my dear friends.. ?


----------



## ssoott

^^ Yes you are correct. The site's elevation is 55m. In CTBUH official PNB118 diagram, the roof is at 500m. The top of the taper might be just a few meters above it.


----------



## World 2 World

by Aden


----------



## Twopsy

azey said:


> im sure theres some scientific explaination for those blue lights


I think it is just white balance. Most city lights are much warmer and if you adjust the white balance to make them appear white, white lights will appear blue. 

Reality might look more like this:


----------



## The-Real-Link

azey said:


> im sure theres some scientific explaination for those blue lights


Nah, just extreme saturation / editing to probably get a decent night time exposure.


----------



## UHED

Sounds a bit crazy to have such a large hotel at the top of such building.


----------



## kunming tiger

current height?


----------



## CxIxMaN

ballom said:


> they sure love blue for this tower.


Malaysia gov loves blue colour


----------



## ajosh821




----------



## MalimDeMan

Source: @joelbosi


----------



## krlx

Currently at 14th Floors

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oItT1tTXAxs


----------



## MalimDeMan

*Now, Soon and The Future*










Source: @saufi_radzi










Source: @kengee


----------



## The Farmer

Minggu PNB at Batu Pahat!


----------



## YaelSD

I hope the facade is not as blue as the model, it would look much better if they kept a semi-clear cladding


----------



## MalimDeMan

This is how PNB118 surpassed for 2nd Tallest in 2020. Sorry Shanghai Tower.:bow::bow::bow:
#partofstructuredesign #NoSpireAwkwardLooking










Credit: @kengee


----------



## EPA001

^^ :tiasd:	

:lol:


----------



## jimmykl2020

tonii said:


> I don't personally care how tall the building is, I mean any country can just make one, it's not like we or anyone don't have the money to build it or anything. It's just a matter of feasibility to the local economy, the necessity, the return of the investment you get from doing that. That's all. I'm living in London where we only have the actual one tall building ( the shard ), and that's all, the rest just lower or look like shit lol, but none of the city in ASEAN is as important as London. So what give? You can ask everyone here in this city and they could give no shit about tall building.
> 
> I think the point there is, do you think it make sense to try making a record by extending the communication pole like that. That's what people talk about. I mean, it's not that hard to do that right? It's not a rocket science, you can make 1km of communication pole if you want to, but again, what give? A record breaking only to give some random internet poster an orgasism? I don't know. I think trying to compete on this thing is already stupid by itself. I don't have agenda against any country here. But seeing us, ASEAN people arguing over tall building communication pole, OMG we can't be anymore 3rd world than this. Does that really make anyone proud?


I think tall buildings do matter especially in the east and in lower income nations. Yes obviously tall doesn’t necessarily equate to wealth in terms of gross productivity, but you have to admit there is a significant correlation. How a city develops is very multifactorial - era, technology, culture, availability and affordability of transportation , geography etc intertwined. Old hubs tend to be shorter, there was less people, the rich could afford cars to drive into cities and live further from the centre etc...Modern day cities need to be compact and maximally accessible using the shortest possible subway route, the poor wants to stay closer to the city so we need to build dense and build tall. The difference between wealthier and poorer counties - often the design of these buildings. (Of course infrastructure, public space, safety etc. are of utmost importance too). 

New York City was on a construction boom in the early 90s and ever since tall is associated with progressive growth and increasing wealth. Of the major financial hubs only London and Tokyo aren’t tall, but London is indeed the tallest city in Europe and is also on a tall building spree esp within the square mile, and Tokyo is ultra-dense and is beginning to build tall. So I don’t see wrong in people thinking that tall=good, it’s both personal preference and general perception.


----------



## Cerulean

MalimDeMan said:


> *Now, Soon and The Future*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: @kengee


Gorgeous 3some. Or maybe 4 because the last one is a twin.


----------



## jogiba

MalimDeMan said:


> This is how PNB118 surpassed for 2nd Tallest in 2020. Sorry Shanghai Tower.:bow::bow::bow:
> #partofstructuredesign #NoSpireAwkwardLooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: @kengee


Not by roof height.


----------



## akif90

jogiba said:


> Not by roof height.


Lol... it's just forum. The diagram create by someone that not related to the project, it's not diagram from the architect. LOL :lol::cheers:


----------



## ilkamoi

MalimDeMan said:


> This is how PNB118 surpassed for 2nd Tallest in 2020. Sorry Shanghai Tower.:bow::bow::bow:
> #partofstructuredesign #NoSpireAwkwardLooking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: @kengee


Reminds me of


----------



## NotThatGuy

MalimDeMan said:


> This is how PNB118 surpassed for 2nd Tallest in 2020. Sorry Shanghai Tower.:bow::bow::bow:
> #partofstructuredesign #NoSpireAwkwardLooking


The dispute about the height's measurement criteria of skyscrapers is old like the skyscraper's history :nuts:
I'll build my 2 floors house with a 650m antenna on it and it will be the 2nd tallest in the world :lol: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## goodybear

^^The total height has to be at least 50% usable. So you could get away with building a 350 meter building and adding a 300 meter spire to get 650 meters officially.


----------



## MalimDeMan

NotThatGuy said:


> The dispute about the height's measurement criteria of skyscrapers is old like the skyscraper's history :nuts:
> I'll build my 2 floors house with a 650m antenna on it and it will be the 2nd tallest in the world :lol: :cheers: :banana:


Although you are able to build the 650m antenna on top of your house, but still it's just an antenna. It won't count.:lol:


----------



## NotThatGuy

MalimDeMan said:


> Although you are able to build the 650m antenna on top of your house, but still it's just an antenna. *It won't count.*:lol:


That's exactly what I was meaning about skyscrapers......


----------



## byong_sun

NotThatGuy said:


> That's exactly what I was meaning about skyscrapers......


The spire is part of the building so its should be in the measurement.antenna is an antenna. Its not part of your house.


----------



## MalimDeMan

Credit: @meifenlow


----------



## ssoott

When I saw the tower this morning, I felt like the construction is slowing down compared to last two weeks. Because of the election perhaps?


----------



## NotThatGuy

byong_sun said:


> The spire is part of the building so its should be in the measurement.antenna is an antenna. Its not part of your house.


Just to get back to the core of the 'problem' (i'm not planning to build any house since I have one yet, eheh).....I'm aware there's an official dispute about this, but to me the height is the structural height, meaning usable floors plus the crown, if there's one. Antennas don't count (and I think we all do agree about that), but to me spires don't count as well. Assuming Ping An would have been completed according to its original project (600m structure+60m spire), I would have never sentenced it would have been taller than Shanghai Tower, for instance.
Ok, I lighted the flame...... :lol::banana:


----------



## ssoott

Well, the opposition won the general election. And I believe that one of their manifestos mentioned that they will re-research the feasibility of all megaprojects currently happening in the country, which obviously including this project. Your thoughts? I really really hope this tower won't end up in the same situation as Jeddah Tower...


----------



## NotThatGuy

ssoott said:


> I really really hope this tower won't end up in the same situation as Jeddah Tower...


Different reasons but - let's hope things won't go this way - probably the same result..... hno:


----------



## goodybear

ssoott said:


> Well, the opposition won the general election. And I believe that one of their manifestos mentioned that they will re-research the feasibility of all megaprojects currently happening in the country, which obviously including this project. Your thoughts? I really really hope this tower won't end up in the same situation as Jeddah Tower...


Even though I know very little about the government in Malaysia, I would conside it unnlikely that this re-evaluation would affect this tower. Usually, a new government has other things to do before looking at the economics of skyscrapers when they start a new term. And, since this building is already u/c and has probably been financed, I do not see why it should not be completed...


----------



## aim11086

Let's hope for the best to this tower to materialise.


----------



## shafiilham

ssoott said:


> Well, the opposition won the general election. And I believe that one of their manifestos mentioned that they will re-research the feasibility of all megaprojects currently happening in the country, which obviously including this project. Your thoughts? I really really hope this tower won't end up in the same situation as Jeddah Tower...


Yes, very spot on. In addition to the feasibility, they are cracking down on corruption and tracing the money that is usually lost in translation and put under mega projects. In my opinion, the mega projects such as this in Malaysia are great for growth but we have to avoid corruption as much as possible and that's what they are doing.

Let's hope for the best. :cheers:


----------



## irfanpomelo

Most of the projects that will re-researched are probably project which involves foreign investors like East Coast Rail Link and Melaka Gateway. PNB 118 is funded by government and PNB itself so the project will still going on. Plus, the building is already u/c


----------



## NotThatGuy

irfanpomelo said:


> Plus, the building is already u/c


This has proven not to be a good reason to prevent a project from being killed.....
Just to mention the latest....Jeddah Twr and (perhaps) Wuhan GC...but the list in the last decade is quite longer (someone does remember Busan Lotte Tower?) hno:


----------



## realitybites-u

https://www.businesstraveller.com/business-travel/2018/03/05/malaysia-getting-first-park-hyatt-hotel/


----------



## davidwsk

> *AZRB bags RM197m job from PNB Merdeka Ventures*
> CORPORATE NEWS
> Thursday, 17 May 2018
> 
> 2:30 PM MYT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Ahmad Zaki Resources Bhd(AZRB) has secured a RM197.96mil contract from PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd to build tunnels, flyover and road works.
> 
> It said on Thursday its unit Ahmad Zaki Sdn Bhd had accepted a letter of acceptance for the construction of Jalan Hang Jebat, Jalan Stadium (Victoria Institutions) and Chinwoo tunnels, elevated U-Turn and flyover, galloway pedestrian bridge, upgrading of surface road.
> 
> The contract works shall start on May 21 and to be completed within 883 calendar days from commencement date.
> 
> AZRB said the project was expected to contribute positively to the group’s future earnings.


Read more at https://www.thestar.com.my/business...rom-pnb-merdeka-ventures/#wxzpUCUy0p6sPQFM.99


----------



## jain ladda

hii guyzz,, plzz tell me the current height of the core ?? i mean if as of now building is 14 floor tall then how much is that in meters?
plzz??


----------



## jain ladda

No one knows the height of the core in meters ??hno:


----------



## NotThatGuy

jain ladda said:


> No one knows the height of the core in meters ??hno:


I guess approx between 50 and 60.....


----------



## krlx




----------



## realitybites-u

Merdeka Mall

































https://www.buchan.com.au/project/merderka-mall/


----------



## MalimDeMan

The core progress shoot up nicely.:applause:









Source: @afiqramli91


----------



## davidwsk

instagram.com/hannitahir


----------



## A1man

When will the works on the stadium commence and is it possible for national football matches to be hosted there in the future?


----------



## realitybites-u

P_20180526_162426 by iamk2, on Flickr


----------



## jasonyeo94




----------



## MalimDeMan

Credit: @anuwaramir


----------



## Susan Sontag

Looking good, but I wonder how they will correspond to the Petronas towers.


----------



## realitybites-u

https://buchangroup.co.nz/project/merderka-mall/


----------



## MalimDeMan

Susan Sontag said:


> Looking good, but I wonder how they will correspond to the Petronas towers.


Yup.. me too. Not only to PNB118, there are quite a numbers of supertalls are U/C in the city. I'm eager to know how those twins correspond to the new supertall and how generally KL skyline will be like once all the supertalls are built. Will it be blend? Only time will tell.


----------



## ajosh821




----------



## davidwsk




----------



## MalimDeMan

PNB118 is located at a less touristy area adjacent to old town part of KL. It is a strategic plan to develop equally to all part of KL urban area.









by @kamal.nor


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Millennium Falcon

This building is growing really fast, I must say... It’s already slightly more than half the height of the u/c Four Points by Sheraton Hotel at right!


----------



## akif90




----------



## Rui-Silva

what is the maximum height of concrete core? thank you.


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

(@ posting #1631)

I find such renderings rather confusing, as in most shopping malls in the world, it is not allowed to take any pictures.
Here, we see many tourists doing so...


----------



## robertsieg

The only megatall in the world that's actually rising. Go KL! :cheers:


----------



## MalimDeMan

By @wiseguy_ns


----------



## MalimDeMan

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> (@ posting #1631)
> 
> I find such renderings rather confusing, as in most shopping malls in the world, it is not allowed to take any pictures.
> Here, we see many tourists doing so...


In malaysian malls, taking picture is not a problem. But vlogging, it is yes especially at pedestrian area inside the mall. They might block peoples way


----------



## madrasi7777

Personally I think skyscrapers reflect growth. No one builds skyscrapers just to show off there is a point of feasibility. I would not build a multi-million dollar superstructure for it to be an empty shell. Every important city in Europe has its own share of superstructures which tries to kiss the sky. It also reflects man's ego to build higher structure to challenge himself. As of now there is no paradigm shifts against skyscrapers.


----------



## CxIxMaN

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> (@ posting #1631)
> 
> I find such renderings rather confusing, as in most shopping malls in the world, it is not allowed to take any pictures.
> Here, we see many tourists doing so...


Malaysian malls are generally fine with photo taking

Go to KLCC mall and u see plenty of tourists taking photos


----------



## howard5

Hello Everyone,i am new here at this forum.your all inforamtion are very good and useful.thankx for sharing here.


----------



## goodybear

madrasi7777 said:


> Personally I think skyscrapers reflect growth. *No one builds skyscrapers just to show off there is a point of feasibility. * I would not build a multi-million dollar superstructure for it to be an empty shell. Every important city in Europe has its own share of superstructures which tries to kiss the sky. It also reflects man's ego to build higher structure to challenge himself. As of now there is no paradigm shifts against skyscrapers.


Sorry for the off topic but...









Back on topic, really excited to see this tower rise. Does anyone know whether it will have an observation deck or not?


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## ssoott

oud-Rotterdammer said:


> (@ posting #1631)
> I find such renderings rather confusing, as in most shopping malls in the world, it is not allowed to take any pictures.
> Here, we see many tourists doing so...


It was never a crime to snap pictures in shopping malls in Malaysia. Dunno about the rest of the world though. I snapped pictures in London Harrods, Paris La Defence, numerous malls in Shanghai, Hong Kong, Bangkok, Singapore, Osaka, Nagoya, Kyoto, etc, but I never been arrested lol :nuts:



goodybear said:


> Does anyone know whether it will have an observation deck or not?


Yes it will. From previous blueprints, the highest occupied floor (500m) will be the main observation deck. It will also become the highest observation deck open for public in Kuala Lumpur, surpassing KL Tower's.


----------



## akif90

*On the right*


----------



## zeeron

Blake O'Shea said:


> This is a great building, but let's not forget that it is only in the megatall category because it has a massive spire.


I also like this building very much but wish it was taller without the mast. I feel like Malaysia is cheating to get the 2nd tallest building title.

Petronas towers also did the same thing to become the tallest building in the world in late 90s. 









http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/buildingbig/wonder/structure/world_trade.html

The Petronas building itself was shorter than the Chincago Wills/Sears tower and destroyed NYC WTC towers. But because it had a taller spire it set a new record.


----------



## ssoott

I'm here to remind everyone that more than *80% highrises and skyscrapers* around the world used spires and crowns (AKA vanity height) to 'cheat' their overall height and try to look taller than they appear. Without spires and crowns, *70% of completed supertalls* around the world *won't even qualified to be a supertall*. Out of 3 completed megatalls, *only Shanghai Tower truly reach beyond 600m mark* without vanity height. *Burj Khalifa is only 585m tall without its spire*. No different from this tower or everything else. As long as the spire is *integral to the design* of the building and *no more than 50% from the overall height*, it is okay. Its an iron clad rule that CTBUH themselves set up. And CTBUH is an international council made of architects with vastly more experiences in rating buildings than any of us here combined. If you are so jellied by Merdeka PNB's spire, why don't you tell your own architects and developers to slap equally tall spires on your own favorite buildings instead of complaining here? How many rounds of empty discussions we need to get through in order for you guys to understand? I'm not just trying to defend this tower but every other towers with spires as well. All this complaining just because of height is so childish and immature.
:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Kadzman

ssoott said:


> I'm here to remind everyone that more than *80% highrises and skyscrapers* around the world used spires and crowns (AKA vanity height) to 'cheat' their overall height and try to look taller than they appear. Without spires and crowns, *70% of completed supertalls* around the world *won't even qualified to be a supertall*. Out of 3 completed megatalls, *only Shanghai Tower truly reach beyond 600m mark* without vanity height. *Burj Khalifa is only 585m tall without its spire*. No different from this tower or everything else. As long as the spire is *integral to the design* of the building and *no more than 50% from the overall height*, it is okay. Its an iron clad rule that CTBUH themselves set up. And CTBUH is an international council made of architects with vastly more experiences in rating buildings than any of us here combined. If you are so jellied by Merdeka PNB's spire, why don't you tell your own architects and developers to slap equally tall spires on your own favorite buildings instead of complaining here? How many rounds of empty discussions we need to get through in order for you guys to understand? I'm not just trying to defend this tower but every other towers with spires as well. All this complaining just because of height is so childish and immature.
> :bash::bash::bash:


And interestingly, none of the existing megatalls breaches the 600 metres mark when considering the highest usable floor height. In fact Shanghai Tower is slightly higher than Burj Khalifa in this criterion, at about 587 metres. It may not have any spire but it does have an extension of the double facade wall allowing it to reach the 632 metres mark. 

So I really feel arguing over this particular height issue is rather tiresome. Furthermore, as newer expressions of building design develop, deciding what defines a roof might even render the rooftop height measurement obsolete.


----------



## The-Real-Link

^^ I thought the rating of "highest to roof" was already abandoned by the CTBUH when Burj Khalifa was completed?


----------



## Kadzman

The-Real-Link said:


> ^^ I thought the rating of "highest to roof" was already abandoned by the CTBUH when Burj Khalifa was completed?


Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Scion

Kadzman said:


> In fact Shanghai Tower is slightly higher than Burj Khalifa in this criterion, at about 587 metres.


A correction on that actually; the "roof" of the highest floor "regularly occupied by tenants" in the Burj Khalifa is at 589.30m, as boutique office suites at floor 154. This would give BK the highest roof in the world.


----------



## akif90




----------



## MalimDeMan

*On the right centre*


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

吉隆坡遊 by carl3104, on Flickr


----------



## Kopassus

akif90 said:


> *On the right*


Did you took this amazing shot?


----------



## blackfire1624

In which year it will be done?


----------



## azmanrahim

Great shot ........ amazing view....


----------



## MalimDeMan

*Construction progress*
*B/June*









*E/June*








Credit to @kamal.nor


----------



## MalimDeMan

blackfire1624 said:


> In which year it will be done?





> The 3 phase project is expected to be fully completed by 2024. The first phase of the project will involve the 118 Tower and 7-storey shopping mall project, which has already begun construction back in 2014, and is scheduled to complete in 2020.


https://www.halfen-moment.com/8-interesting-facts-about-merdeka-pnb-118/


----------



## krlx

Credit to: IG Account: Kianson, trish_1103 and izamsays


----------



## akif90

By Nazahery


----------



## ZZ-II

Progressing well!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## MalimDeMan

Sorry for off topic.:master:
Maybank HQ building(*at the left side*) once the tallest skyscraper in Kuala Lumpur before the twins grab the crown as the tallest building in the year 1998. After 20years, Maybank slip to rank 9 in KL alone.


akif90 said:


> By Nazahery


----------



## droneriot

You mean the other right.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## akif90




----------



## MalimDeMan

droneriot said:


> You mean the other right.


The left side of the pic. Sorry, got confused which left and right:lol:


----------



## MalimDeMan

By @littlebell.gg


----------



## Munwon

I cant believe I live in a world where this is the tallest skyscraper under construction


----------



## Izzz

Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## Twopsy

Will it really take until 2024 to be completed like the article about "Tower M" suggested. For me it looks like this will not take more than three years from now.


----------



## zeeron

Twopsy said:


> Will it really take until 2024 to be completed like the article about "Tower M" suggested. For me it looks like this will not take more than three years from now.



Yes, why is this going to take so long? It's not like they have to invent new techniques like Burj Khalifa or Creek Tower to build this one. And even the never before built Creek Tower will be built before it.


----------



## Paolonutini98

2024 when all the phases are completed. 

Phase 1 is the tower + the shopping mall. 
Phase 2 is the residence towers.


----------



## MalimDeMan

Twopsy said:


> Will it really take until 2024 to be completed like the article about "Tower M" suggested. For me it looks like this will not take more than three years from now.





zeeron said:


> Yes, why is this going to take so long? It's not like they have to invent new techniques like Burj Khalifa or Creek Tower to build this one. And even the never before built Creek Tower will be built before it.


The megatall is under 1st phase, built within 2020. Overall it has 3phase of construction (residence, sport complex refurbishment..) that will be completed by 2024.


----------



## MalimDeMan

Credit @nisha_fareena


----------



## ssoott

MalimDeMan said:


> *Exceeding 200M height*


Really? I don't think so. 200m should be higher than that. Looking with my own eyes, plus the number of current floors, I think the core just broke through 100m only. It will reach 200m in the next one or two months.


----------



## uakoops

Maybe he meant 200 feet?


----------



## akif90

by potraiturejournal


----------



## MalimDeMan

zeeron said:


> ^^ Are you sure its 200m? Looks to be less than 100m! It's only 25 floors tall yet.





ssoott said:


> Really? I don't think so. 200m should be higher than that. Looking with my own eyes, plus the number of current floors, I think the core just broke through 100m only. It will reach 200m in the next one or two months.


Maybe im wrong. I quote base on @southerncoridormalaysia pages.


----------



## MalimDeMan

by @rinifatin


----------



## zeeron

^^ how tall are the smaller towers?


----------



## zourad




----------



## Millennium Falcon

akif90 said:


> by potraiturejournal


Looking at the picture above (very nice panorama of the growing KL skyline, by the way), the PNB118 is only half of Maybank Tower's height... And since Maybank is around 243m, I guess PNB118 has crossed the 100m and should be at 120m or thereabouts! :cheers:


----------



## VibyJRules

MalimDeMan said:


> *Exceeding 200M height*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By @afiqramli91



Awesome !


----------



## 3darchitect

Di_JB3FU0AQQFtz by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## trustevil

That's a nice model for sure but that spire is just so huge the vanity height is unreal. Sorry just my opinion. I really love the angles of the building itself I just don't see why they wouldn't make the pattern go all the way to the height of the spire instead


----------



## azey

without the spire,the building looks like its missing a limb, just my opinion


----------



## otaibesar84

trustevil said:


> That's a nice model for sure but that spire is just so huge the vanity height is unreal. Sorry just my opinion. I really love the angles of the building itself I just don't see why they wouldn't make the pattern go all the way to the height of the spire instead


it is based on this image, so the spire is an important component of the overall concept 



Tulsa said:


>


----------



## Millennium Falcon

I’m at my employers’ rental unit at Casa Residency (watching contractors touch up the place, new tenants coming in tomorrow), a short distance from PNB118, and you can see how big the building is now...

And this is considering the tower is only a quarter from its total height of 118 floors!


----------



## Munwon

3darchitect said:


> Di_JB3FU0AQQFtz by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


Is this the final rendering of the surrounding towers?


----------



## philip

Malaysians sure loves to cheat with spires. First with Petronas Towers, and now this.


----------



## TelurArong

https://media.licdn.com/media-proxy...ne7y1SWboE466ItvpLopz35W3JJX5aRUPbhU4hGUB_N88










https://scontent-dfw5-2.cdninstagra...7&ig_cache_key=MTg0MDQzNDUwNjA2MDc2NjQ4Mg==.2


----------



## KNR

Philip, i think Freedom Tower from NY also cheat with its antenna or spire especially the earlier design.


----------



## ssoott

philip said:


> Malaysians sure loves to cheat with spires. First with Petronas Towers, and now this.


Salty Willis Tower sympathizer detected :lol:
Come on, it has been 20 years already. Not to mention that Fazlur Khan himself decided on that. You really need to move on from that gloomy spot.


----------



## CxIxMaN

at least it looks nice


----------



## Meehoowk666

ssoott said:


> [...] Not to mention that Fazlur Khan himself decided on that. [...]


Decided on what? That architecutral Spires count as official height? Was he on some committee that decided how to designate/measure (official) structural heights, especially on buildings? I would like to have a source to that. (The Petronas Towers came long after him, their groundbreaking was 10 years after his death and the completion 16, so you must mean sth about the "Sears Tower"?)


----------



## otaibesar84

philip said:


> Malaysians sure loves to cheat with spires. First with Petronas Towers, and now this.


who cares. duhh. like you don't care Burj Khalifa has spire too.


----------



## ssoott

Meehoowk666 said:


> Decided on what? That architecutral Spires count as official height? Was he on some committee that decided how to designate/measure (official) structural heights, especially on buildings? I would like to have a source to that. (The Petronas Towers came long after him, their groundbreaking was 10 years after his death and the completion 16, so you must mean sth about the "Sears Tower"?)


Uh, remember Chrysler Building case? I never said that Fazlur Khan decided about the architectural spire classification because of Petronas. For your information, the first tower to 'cheat' their height and competitors made a huge fuss about it is Chrysler Building. Petronas Twin Towers are just one of many cases that came long after it was settled. Blame Guinness Book of Records for opening an old wound.


----------



## akif90




----------



## CxIxMaN

Core has grown


----------



## azey

the footprint for this building is as massive as Shanghai Tower


----------



## MalimDeMan

ssoott said:


> Uh, remember Chrysler Building case? I never said that Fazlur Khan decided about the architectural spire classification because of Petronas. For your information, the first tower to 'cheat' their height and competitors made a huge fuss about it is Chrysler Building. Petronas Twin Towers are just one of many cases that came long after it was settled. Blame Guinness Book of Records for opening an old wound.


Some Americans especially Chicagoans will never move on. Duh. They can't admitted that some small 3rd world asian country would beat them on skyscraper race. They just close an eye for OWTC obviously the biggest cheater to become the tallest building in both American continents.:nuts:

Stop know and lets move on shall we.


----------



## Meehoowk666

ssoott said:


> Uh, remember Chrysler Building case? I never said that Fazlur Khan decided about the architectural spire classification because of Petronas. For your information, the first tower to 'cheat' their height and competitors made a huge fuss about it is Chrysler Building. Petronas Twin Towers are just one of many cases that came long after it was settled. Blame Guinness Book of Records for opening an old wound.


You are actually partly correct in one case (and by that i refer to Fazlur Kahn more than to the implication that the Chrysler would have "cheated", if cheat means an unfair measure): 
"Early discussions between CTBUH founders such as Lynn Beedle, *Fazlur Kahn* and Leslie Robertson in the early 70’s after the completion of the Sears Tower in Chicago *came up with some basic height criteria*" http://www.ctbuh.org/AboutCTBUH/History/MeasuringTall/tabid/1320/language/en-GB/Default.aspx 

If you didn't mean that Kahn would've had influence about spires counting for height (which he didn't at least succeed introducing, if he tried), then *what do you mean by "Fazlur Khan himself decided on that"?* Most people would read the same as i out of that sentence. It is written easily mistakable.

The well known trick by the Chrysler team with the spire added just months after the Bank of Manhattan topped out at 282.5 m, while the Chrysler Building’s final height was officially planned at 281.9 m, was the first time this occured with buildings. The Petronas Towers technically were a different case, since that wasn't a close race with the 24 years between them and Sears.

But let's compare the *famous, sometimes controversial "title-changes" before Taipei 1O1* and the criteria (once) measured. (Just to be clear, i accept todays ranking criteria of the CTBUH and still see each one for what it is, and with new building types they will adapt them again in the future, like they always did in the past)

Empire State Building vs 875 North Michigan Ave (Ex John Hancock Center):
Not a competition or issue but the first time the ESB was superseded in one aspect - the *"prominence" of the main carcase* (to the main roof) - both towers feature a smiliar cross-sectional ratio of length and width, both taper (ESB in steps, JHC continually) to an again similar main roof area, where the ESB doesn't reach higher than around 330 m until it heavily tapers - one can debate about this but the visual impact felt, while in this case most likely not even distinguishable if one would directly place both structures side by side, it may be the case with other buildings

ESB vs 875 NMA
tip 443.23 m vs 456.9 m
*architectural * 381 m vs 343.69 m
roof 381 m vs 343.69 m
highest *occupied floor* 373.08 m vs 321.31 m
top observation deck 373.08 m vs 313.81 m
main roof 320.04 m vs 337.31 m
GFA 208,879 m² vs 260,126 m²
elevator count 73 vs 50
floor count (usable) 102 vs 100
below ground 1 vs 0

*perfectly fine*, since JHC came 38 years later and ESBs spire has floors, only one (now abandoned) CTBUH criteria was inferior, the main roof was never one, number of floors (if >50% of height is usable), volume, surface are all of no interest to height and of course antennas don't count

We all know that 1 WTC was *perfectly legit* in all categories vs ESB

Willis/Sears Tower vs 1WTC (till 2001)
tip (520 m till 2000) 527 m vs 526.7 m
architectural 442.14 m vs 417 m
roof 442.14 m vs 417 m
main roof 436.49 m vs / m
highest occupied floor 412.69 m vs 413 m
observation deck 412.69 m vs / m
GFA 416,000 m² vs ~441,470 m² 
elevator count 104 vs 99
floor count (usable) 108 vs 110
below ground 3 vs 6

Sears Tower only was "inferior" to 1 WTC in highest occupied floor slightly below at 412.69 m vs 413 m and floor count (below ground floors too, with 3 vs 6, total mass of ~250.000-ish vs 500.000-ish metric tons and GFA) later shortly before the WTC perished, Sears Tower got a 7 m tall addition to its antenna; since both had antennas *i wouldn't consider that cheating either*

visual prominence of main carcase/body is debatable, since the top is reduced to 22% of the footprint from the 90th floor on, but the 68.58 m sides at the footprint till the 50th floor are wider than 1 WTCs 63.14 m sides (with chamfered edges)

since visual impact can make a difference, it should be mentioned that one side alone wouldn't be as noticeable, but combined volume or silhouette can be felt if one pays attention to it: on the edges at a 45° angle to the flat faces: 96.99 m vs ~91 m (here the chamfered edges made a minor difference reducing each side by some 3.4 m) - until the 90th the silhouette of Willis is 68.58 m wide from all 4 main faces, at 45° perceived width decreases to a minimum of 64.66 m between the 51st and 90th floors, while above the 90th it is between 45.72 m flat 90° up to 51.17 m at a 64° angle; so visually Willis Tower might not have seemed less massive at all, esp. when viewed close form street level; the resulting GFA (measured of all usable floors combined till the outer perimeter including facade) can reflect on the visual impact of two buildings compared, if both are similar in height and footprint but one for example stays rectangular to the roof while the other tapers (in steps), as in this case, where the old twins should've had about 440.000 m² GFA, (sources which state ~400.000 m² probably give some reduced internal usable area)
BTW, CTBUH is in the process of "Creating Industry-Accepted Criteria for Measuring Tall Building Floor Area" since almost a year http://www.ctbuh.org/TallBuildings/...rAreas/tabid/7601/language/en-US/Default.aspx

Willis/Sears Tower vs KLCC Petronas Twin Tower 1 & 2
tip (520 m till 2000) 527 m vs 451.9 m
architectural 442.14 m vs 451.9 m
roof 442.14 m vs 378.5 m
main roof 436.49 m vs 378.5 m
highest occupied floor 412.69 m vs 375 m
observation deck 412.69 m vs (375 m) 170 m
GFA 416,000 m² vs 441,600 m²
elevator count 104 vs 39
floor count (usable) 108 vs 88
below ground 3 vs 5

Originally planned at 427 m, another 24.9 m were added; this case i would consider *closer to a cheat* than Chrysler, since they are lower compared to Willis by 57.99 m (main roof) impact of height, and by 37.69 m in usable height, have 20 less floors, the highest occupied is 37.69 m lower; on the other hand the Petronas Twins have deeper basements and the deepest foundation piles (barrettes) of any building at 140 m bg, while being each much heavier than the Willis tower.

*At least part of the Chrysler spire is a tapering roof structure that really is higher than 40 Wall, not in the case with the petronas. But as of now they still top all criteria in the twin category*

Bank of Manhattan/40 Wall St. vs Chrysler Building
tip 282.55 m vs 318.92 m
architectural 282.55 m vs 318.92 m
roof ? m vs 281.94 m
top floor (/main roof?) 254.82 m vs 273.8 m
highest occupied floor 254.82 m vs 252.3 m
observation deck / m vs 238.66 m
GFA 103,278 m² vs 111,201 m²
elevator count 36 vs 32
floor count (usable) 71 vs 77

(Bank of Manhattan) 40 Wall St./The Trump Building only tops the Chrysler by highest occupied floor at 254.8 m vs 252.3 m and by highest masonry of the main body. Chryslers roof is at 281.94 m vs 40 Wall's definitively lower one, also by highest plant (unoccupied floor) and floor count.

The nearest to _"cheating"_ may be when spires are added on flat tops, which became especially prominent since the international style, but also happening nowadays on newer designs. *Addition:* As MalimDeMan wrote two posts above: "Some Americans especially Chicagoans will never move on. Duh. They can't admitted that some small 3rd world asian country would beat them on skyscraper race. They just close an eye for OWTC obviously the biggest cheater to become the tallest building in both American continents. Stop know and lets move on shall we." While i agree in some way, and it is definitely true for many people in the U.S. which are concerned about buildings heights (maybe mostly city residents of the building but not limited to), you cannot expect to allegate for cheats and then not be able to take the critique you just put on a building. If you really wanted to move on then why even bring up the example? That's not logical behaviour. *Since i wanted to discuss the reasoning behind all the different cases, i made an extensive post, in hopes that now we really can move on, since everything that has been said for all the years is basically included in this post here, while before there was just different opinions back and forth, with the occasional misunderstanding* 


*please read this Addition to the later responses, illustrating the misunderstanding:* this wasn't meant to diminish any structure in any sense, just to show how people who argue about what they perceive as cheat, come from a time where the CTBUH had different criteria, and they cannot let go/accept the change and to just accept any building for what it is, where they stand out and that not always one has to be bigger in every aspect; i am in no way conforming to their standpoint, but i can understand why and how they reason, even if i don't agree with the "haters". This is a unfortunate coincidence being on a malaysian megatall thread, which has a high potential fo being misunderstood, because in most cases people really were just out of emotion mocking the Petronas, which was unfair and illogical, since the CTBUH made the rules. I can understand if that hurt some feelings of national pride in some cases, which i don't have but i can understand if people have them. *Also i didn't bring up the issue*, i just wanted to present all the examples of alleged controversy, which the CTBUH itself addressed in their paper, so i just responded to a for me important statment about Kahn, not directly to the height criteria, which was a indirect repsonde to the previous posts. Please be friendly as i didn't mean to harm anyone, cheers! 

*Tl;dr - sorry for the off-topic post*


----------



## MalimDeMan

Meehoowk666 said:


> You are actually partly correct in one case (and by that i refer to Fazlur Kahn more than to the implication that the Chrysler would have "cheated", if cheat means an unfair measure):
> "Early discussions between CTBUH founders such as Lynn Beedle, Fazlur Kahn and Leslie Robertson in the early 70Â’s after the completion of the Sears Tower in Chicago came up with some basic height criteria" http://www.ctbuh.org/AboutCTBUH/History/MeasuringTall/tabid/1320/language/en-GB/Default.aspx
> 
> If you didn't mean that Kahn would've had influence about spires counting for height (which he didn't at least succeed introducing, if he tried), then what do you mean by "Fazlur Khan himself decided on that"? Most people would read the same as i out of that sentence. It is written easily mistakable.
> 
> The well known trick by the Chrysler team with the spire added just months after the Bank of Manhattan topped out at 282.5 m, while the Chrysler BuildingÂ’s final height was officially planned at 281.9 m, was the first time this occured with buildings. The Petronas Towers technically were a different case, since that wasn't a close race with the 24-years between them and Sears. But let's compare the famous "title-shot changes" until Taipei 1O1 and the criteria (once) measured. (Just to be clear, i accept todays ranking criteria of the CTBUH and still see each one for what it is, and with new building types they will adapt them again in the future, like they always did in the past)
> 
> Empire State Building vs 875 North Michigan Ave (Ex John Hancock Center):
> Not a competition or issue but the first time the ESB was superseded in one aspect - the *"prominence" of the main carcase* (to the main roof) - both towers feature a smiliar cross-sectional ratio of length and width, both taper (ESB in steps, JHC continually) to an again similar main roof area, where the ESB doesn't reach higher than around 330 m until it heavily tapers - one can debate about this but the visual impact felt, while in this case most likely not even distinguishable if one would directly place both structures side by side, it may be the case with other buildings
> 
> ESB vs 875 NMA
> tip 443.23 m vs 456.9 m
> *architectural * 381 m vs 343.69 m
> roof 381 m vs 343.69 m
> highest *occupied floor* 373.08 m vs 321.31 m
> top observation deck 373.08 m vs 313.81 m
> main roof 320.04 m vs 337.31 m
> GFA 208,879 mÂ² vs 260,126 mÂ²
> elevator count 73 vs 50
> floor count (usable) 102 vs 100
> below ground 1 vs 0
> 
> perfectly fine, since JHC came 38 years later and ESBs spire has floors, only one (now abandoned) CTBUH criteria was inferior, the main roof was never one, number of floors (if >50% of height is usable), volume, surface are all of no interest to height and of course antennas don't count
> 
> We all know that 1 WTC was perfectly legit in all categories vs ESB
> 
> Willis/Sears Tower vs 1WTC (till 2001)
> tip (520 m till 2000) 527 m vs 526.7 m
> architectural 442.14 m vs 417 m
> roof 442.14 m vs 417 m
> main roof 436.49 m vs / m
> highest occupied floor 412.69 m vs 413 m
> observation deck 412.69 m vs / m
> GFA 416,000 mÂ² vs ~441,470 mÂ²
> elevator count 104 vs 99
> floor count (usable) 108 vs 110
> below ground 3 vs 6
> 
> Sears Tower only was "inferior" to 1 WTC in highest occupied floor slightly below at 412.69 m vs 413 m and floor count (below ground floors too, with 3 vs 6, total mass ~250.000-ish vs 500.000-ish metric tons and GFA) later shortly before the WTC perished, Sears Tower got a 7 m tall addition to its antenna; since both had antennas i wouldn't consider that cheating either
> 
> visual prominence of main carcase/body is debatable, since the top is reduced to 22% of the footprint from the 90th floor on, but the 68.58 m sides at the footprint till the 50th floor are wider than 1 WTCs 63.14 m sides (with chamfered edges)
> 
> since visual impact can make a difference, it should be mentioned that one side alone wouldn't be as noticeable, but combined volume or silhouette can be felt if one pays attention to it: on the edges at a 45Â° angle to the flat faces: 96.99 m vs ~91 m (here the chamfered edges made a minor difference reducing each side by some 3.4 m) - until the 90th the silhouette of Willis is 68.58 m wide from all 4 main faces, at 45Â° perceived width decreases to a minimum of 64.66 m between the 51st and 90th floors, while above the 90th it is between 45.72 m flat 90Â° up to 51.17 m at a 64Â° angle; so visually Willis Tower might not have seemed less massive at all, esp. when viewed close form street level; the resulting GFA (measured of all usable floors combined till the outer perimeter including facade) can reflect on the visual impact of two buildings compared, if both are similar in height and footprint but one for example stays rectangular to the roof while the other tapers (in steps), as in this case, where the old twins should've had about 440.000 mÂ² GFA, (sources which state ~400.000 mÂ² probably give some reduced internal usable area)
> BTW, CTBUH is in the process of "Creating Industry-Accepted Criteria for Measuring Tall Building Floor Area" since almost a year http://www.ctbuh.org/TallBuildings/...rAreas/tabid/7601/language/en-US/Default.aspx
> 
> Willis/Sears Tower vs KLCC Petronas Twin Tower 1 & 2
> tip (520 m till 2000) 527 m vs 451.9 m
> architectural 442.14 m vs 451.9 m
> roof 442.14 m vs 378.5 m
> main roof 436.49 m vs 378.5 m
> highest occupied floor 412.69 m vs 375 m
> observation deck 412.69 m vs (375 m) 170 m
> GFA 416,000 mÂ² vs 441,600 mÂ²
> elevator count 104 vs 39
> floor count (usable) 108 vs 88
> below ground 3 vs 5
> 
> Originally planned at 427 m, another 24.9 m were added; this case i would consider closer to a cheat than Chrysler, since they are lower compared to Willis by 57.99 m (main roof) impact of height, and by 37.69 m in usable height, have 20 less floors, the highest occupied is 37.69 m lower; on the other hand the Petronas Twins have deeper basements and the deepest foundation piles (barrettes) of any building at 140 m bg, while being each much heavier than the Willis tower.
> 
> At least part of the Chrysler spire is a tapering roof structure that really is higher than 40 Wall.
> 
> Bank of Manhattan/40 Wall St. vs Chrysler Building
> tip 282.55 m vs 318.92 m
> architectural 282.55 m vs 318.92 m
> roof ? m vs 281.94 m
> top floor (/main roof?) 254.82 m vs 273.8 m
> highest occupied floor 254.82 m vs 252.3 m
> observation deck / m vs 238.66 m
> GFA 103,278 mÂ² vs 111,201 mÂ²
> elevator count 36 vs 32
> floor count (usable) 71 vs 77
> 
> (Bank of Manhattan) 40 Wall St./The Trump Building only tops the Chrysler by highest occupied floor at 254.8 m vs 252.3 m and by highest masonry of the main body. Chryslers roof is at 281.94 m vs 40 Walls definitively lower one also by highest plant (unoccupied floor) and floor count.
> 
> The nearest to _cheating_ may be when spires are added on flat tops, which became especially prominent since the international style, but also happening nowadays on newer designs.
> 
> Tl;dr - sorry for the off-topic post


Oh no.. here we go againhno:.

Please move on will you. The same old story.. keep repeating since 1998. Congrats for 20years of continual grumpiness :lol:. 

Our Prime Minister on that era Tun Mahathir has inspire to built a tower as an icon/ landmark to portray the modernization era of Kuala Lumpur city. He was never intended to built the tallest building in the world. However due to the spire tip which part of the architectural height is taller than the Sears Tower, CTBUH has officially announced it as the tallest building in the world.



> But let's compare the famous, sometimes controversial "title-changes" before Taipei 1O1 and the criteria (once) measured. (Just to be clear,* i accept todays ranking criteria of the CTBUH* and still see each one for what it is, and with new building types they will adapt them again in the future, like they always did in the past)


So, please stop calling the malaysian as cheater. You have already admitted and agreed with the ranking criteria. Why complaining?
Btw, there is also a tallest building category for rooftop. Please go check those category and satisfy yourself there.
*Now don't be a grandpa, please move on shall we..........................................*:grandpa:


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Lol, someone just cannot stand a puny little Asian country smaller than TX or CA beating his home nation in the skyscraper race... Definitely of the same mindset as those introverted Trump supporters! :lol:

And having four cranes on that core shows just how huge the PNB118 is going to be... With the crowning glory not just the spire but also the ultra-luxurious Park Hyatt - what an amazing view guests staying in this "future highest hotel in Asia" will get from up there! :cheers:


----------



## Meehoowk666

MalimDeMan said:


> Oh no.. here we go againhno:.
> 
> Please move on will you. The same old story.. keep repeating since 1998. Congrats for 20years of continual grumpiness :lol:.


you obviously either misread or didn't understand my post, or you didn't read it through, which i can understand, since it is really long compared to most on this forum

if you would have read/understood it, you would know that* i actually said the same thing as you*: that *i would consider none of the even more controversial cases as cheating, and that i ACCEPT and UNDERSTAND the CTBUH criteria it was a response to a previous* which i explained with every example i compared; also i put the word "cheating" in quotation marks to show, that i don't consider any case to exist, since it's always the decision of the CTBUH



MalimDeMan said:


> Our Prime Minister on that era Tun Mahathir has inspire to built a tower as an icon/ landmark to portray the modernization era of Kuala Lumpur city. He was never intended to built the tallest building in the world. However due to the spire tip which part of the architectural height is taller than the Sears Tower, CTBUH has officially announced it as the tallest building in the world.
> 
> 
> So, please stop calling the malaysian as cheater. You have already admitted and agreed with the ranking criteria. Why complaining?
> Btw, there is also a tallest building category for rooftop. Please go check those category and satisfy yourself there.
> *Now don't be a grandpa, please move on shall we..........................................*:grandpa:


Yes, the height increase was a later addition but a welcoming one, so having the tallest buildings, and twice at the time, was a welcome opportunity; just like Sears tower before was redesigned, when the company realised they could beat the WTC 

I don't allege the Malaysian Towers, be it KLCC or upcoming PNB118 of "cheating" that would be stupid, since they didn't make the rules  *It was just an unfortunate coincidence*, that the Petronas were part of a controversy for many till today (even if unjustified one must understand where this resulted) and *i brought it up on a page of Merdeka PNB118*, but i didn't want to diminish those buildings. *I just tried to explain why there always were some hurt feelings among some people* ( i am not one of those), and when the number of those rise, yes you are right about some of those letting national pride get to them too much, or even City pride as seen in the US with NYC - Chicago rivalry :lol: But the explanation can also be found *when the CTBUH changes its height criteria, then you always can see those discussions reemerge*, and in some years there might be another change in some aspect 

I fully agree with the criteria, but i just explained what woud be closer to "cheating" than others, and the Chrysler wasn't really cheating in my example, that's why i compared all the (also the abandoned) criteria, *to show that back in the day and also today, the chrysler was superior to 40 Wall in almost every aspect* 

*Please don't accuse others of saying somebody cheated*, i understand if you misread the post, i am just open for debates on any kind. *I am one of the enthusiast that never get mad if something tall gets built, i am just happy, no matter where it is or if it is purely architectural or usable, but i still like to compare and know every detail.* I live in a country where there aren't even supertalls, so national pride for me is completely out of question (also cultural anyway), and one day i want to visit KL, i am so happy that the construction industry is alive there.:cheers:


----------



## Meehoowk666

Millennium Falcon said:


> Lol, someone just cannot stand a puny little Asian country smaller than TX or CA beating his home nation in the skyscraper race... Definitely of the same mindset as those introverted Trump supporters! :lol:


Sorry to break your bubble, but that's a completely false allegation/assumption, please read the above reply where i cleared out misunderstandings and how and why *i compared cases, which some enthusiast found to be controversial, but i didn't*, but i could understand why they thought so, even if i disagree  That's why i listed all possible arguments those people could use to claim something being a cheat, not that i would agree, just to understand how they think. I am sorry if this was annoying and repetitive, it was just meant as a single response and i knew it could end in a slight thread derailment. Therefore i apologize.

As to your assumptions:

1. I love asian countries and especially KL and Singapores architecture! I am actually from Europe in a country where there's no supertalls, and while i am just slightly jealous, *i am happy for you* that you can enjoy those structures nearby; also i would be stupid if i was mad, since i enjoy any tall building, no matter how much it conforms to my personal taste or location; i never diminish a structure for its design, while at the same time i can critique it, the usage, the composition, the corruption if there was any - since it's not the structures fault, it is not living by itself, so i cannot "hate" it  and times change, the building will most likely stay for centuries or millenia

2. i'm in no way a Trump supporter; i can understand that you might have read or experienced many cases where this was the case, but please try not to generalize and put people, especially anonymous on a forum, into some stereotypical compartment; By that you just surrender to the thinking of the ones you despise so much, just on the "opposite" side you think you are on, while the reality might be very different; i look at the Trump cabinet with great concern and some disgust, but the trend of connecting that administration to any bad event or behavior that might fit the narrative, is just annoying and unhelpful, potentially just the same behavior some of their supporters are exhibiting; remember, we are all humans with a very complex range of composition of culture, tradition, behavior, thinking, taste and reasoning. Please don't make the mistake some of the extreme Trump supporters do, which is creating only two sides, while we are many shades and many who find themselves on a rivalling side might not agree with anything of their "allys" except for one or two points. 



Millennium Falcon said:


> And having four cranes on that core shows just how huge the PNB118 is going to be... With the crowning glory not just the spire but also the ultra-luxurious Park Hyatt - what an amazing view guests staying in this "future highest hotel in Asia" will get from up there! :cheers:


Exactly, this will be one of the best looking skyscrapers, period (in my taste at least); also the core is something unique and very refreshing, so satisfying to see this new layout, i wish only the best for this project and the country!

Cheers:cheers:


----------



## MalimDeMan

Meehoowk666 said:


> you obviously either misread or didn't understand my post, or you didn't read it through, which i can understand, since it is really long compared to most on this forum
> 
> if you would have read/understood it, you would know that* i actually said the same thing as you*: that *i would consider none of the even more controversial cases as cheating, and that i ACCEPT and UNDERSTAND the CTBUH criteria it was a response to a previous* which i explained with every example i compared; also i put the word "cheating" in quotation marks to show, that i don't consider any case to exist, since it's always the decision of the CTBUH
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the height increase was a later addition but a welcoming one, so having the tallest buildings, and twice at the time, was a welcome opportunity; just like Sears tower before was redesigned, when the company realised they could beat the WTC
> 
> I don't allege the Malaysian Towers, be it KLCC or upcoming PNB118 of "cheating" that would be stupid, since they didn't make the rules  *It was just an unfortunate coincidence*, that the Petronas were part of a controversy for many till today (even if unjustified one must understand where this resulted) and *i brought it up on a page of Merdeka PNB118*, but i didn't want to diminish those buildings. *I just tried to explain why there always were some hurt feelings among some people* ( i am not one of those), and when the number of those rise, yes you are right about some of those letting national pride get to them too much, or even City pride as seen in the US with NYC - Chicago rivalry :lol: But the explanation can also be found *when the CTBUH changes its height criteria, then you always can see those discussions reemerge*, and in some years there might be another change in some aspect
> 
> I fully agree with the criteria, but i just explained what woud be closer to "cheating" than others, and the Chrysler wasn't really cheating in my example, that's why i compared all the (also the abandoned) criteria, *to show that back in the day and also today, the chrysler was superior to 40 Wall in almost every aspect*
> 
> *Please don't accuse others of saying somebody cheated*, i understand if you misread the post, i am just open for debates on any kind. *I am one of the enthusiast that never get mad if something tall gets built, i am just happy, no matter where it is or if it is purely architectural or usable, but i still like to compare and know every detail.* I live in a country where there aren't even supertalls, so national pride for me is completely out of question (also cultural anyway), and one day i want to visit KL, i am so happy that the construction industry is alive there.:cheers:


I'm truly sorry for misunderstood your previous post  
During post construction of PTT, our small nation has been bullied. Hatred spread fast especially from the american. 
This emoji was created:tiasd: 

So it was quite sensitive topic for malaysian..but i personally love that emoji though. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

As for PNB118, i prefer the highest rooftop to be in the range of 500M ish (i don't care how long is the spire) due to below reasons;
1) The building location is quite remote from CBD. It's near to the old town area.
2) Harmonizing the skyline between PTT, TE106 and other >250M building. We don't want the awkward skyline of early 2000 to come back where at that time PTT was too dominantly to KL skyline. PTT were almost 300M taller than most of the buildings.

So i stop here and lets move on shall we.




> I live in a country where there aren't even supertalls, so national pride for me is completely out of question (also cultural anyway), and *one day i want to visit KL*, i am so happy that the construction industry is alive there.:cheers:


We are warmly welcoming you to our small country.


----------



## Millennium Falcon

So this PNB118 has been growing steadily and when I was driving along the East West Link from my in-law's place in Cheras (south of KL), the building with its bright cranes and core slipform lights could be seen in front of Maybank Tower - and at slightly more than half the height of the former tallest building in KL... :banana:

Let's just wait until the end of 2018 and by then, I can safely say that PNB118 will overtake Maybank, becoming the new towering skyscraper in that part of the old KL downtown (which is quite low rise when compared with Ampang Road, so both will still dominate the skyline there)! :cheers:


----------



## Meehoowk666

Thank you very much for your understanding and friendly repsonse, i fully agree with what you said about the PTT and PNB - Wow, as i have never been in KL or Malaysia, i never thought about the Petronas being too high, i guess because i don't live there i loved it standing out so much  But i can understand how its dominance could be disturbing balance/harmony of the skyline.

It is so unfamiliar for an outsider like me to see a building (TRX) with possibly a higher roof/parapet than even the Twins spire... from afar i cannot tell if it is higher (492 m) or about the same height (445.5 m). I hope it gets cleared up, since i really love the slight bulge and taper, like a hybrid between rectangular/squared footprint but still attractive "curves" if one can say so  And now even the crown starts to grow on me; i am just not yet decided about the base, maybe when it's finished 

I think PNB118 is my favourite building project as of now, even ahead of the Creek Tower, maybe until that gets erected to a point. Since i not also am very nitpicky about design, but overall logistics and engineering obstacles of a project and always look for a new refreshing geometry  

@Millenium Falcon: Damn, i never got how beautiful the Maybank can look until i saw it in certain lighting conditions in the evening in a recent clip...


----------



## Millennium Falcon

@Meehoowk666, no worries about the misunderstanding, I'm sorry for being too direct in my earlier posting too! :lol:

And back in the 90s, the 450m Petronas Tower along Ampang Road was indeed the most dominant skyscraper here, as the second place was left far behind (Maybank Tower, in a different part of town - 243m) and other nearby towers were shorter than 200m... But today, the bulk of Ampang Road is a cluster of high rise towers exceeding that height, including the Four Seasons and Petronas Tower 3 next door (345m and 260m respectively), along with other "tallies" like Banyan Tree (250m), Ilham Tower / Elements Hotel (278m), and the older Vista Tower (238m) a short distance away! :banana:

But that PNB118 and Exchange 106 are of a whole different ball game altogether, being the first two super-talls in Malaysia that crossed the 100 floor mark... While the Exchange 106 is already standing tall, I'm looking forward to PNB118 slowly grow taller and gradually overtake not just its neighbor (Maybank) but even the Petronas Twins, KL Tower, and Exchange 106! :cheers:

(By the way, you seriously should make your way to Malaysia for a holiday someday... You'll definitely love it here! )


----------



## MalimDeMan

By @foongpc


----------



## KNR

Meehoowk666, i'm agree with Millenium Falcon. We are very small country, not modern as europe but we welcoming any tourist here. .


----------



## akif90

*Seem like the rooftop height only 500m or below*










By PNB worker ig : exchange_106_pnb118


----------



## otaibesar84

thank God it's taller than the fugly Clock Tower of Mecca :lol:


----------



## sapphire blue

15-9-18


----------



## krlx

deleted


----------



## riasbaixas

15-8-18


----------



## XNeo

beautiful. 
going to be KL new iconic landmark.
IMO this cluster design fit well with PNB118 



byong_sun said:


>


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## otaibesar84

goodybear said:


> Taipei is actually building quite a lot of skyscrapers at the moment, but yeah, from 2004 to 2015 the skyline barely changed.


Taipei is an earthquake prone country. building supertall is not really a good idea.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## MalimDeMan

KL old town is welcoming the future king.








By @auguste_khay


----------



## RickLW

I think the only 2 Megatall buildings in the World are Shanghai Tower (the best) and Burj Khalifa. Most of the others (except this one) are just a fantasy. Only interested in under construction with a real finish to roof reality!


----------



## Millennium Falcon

RickLW said:


> I think the only 2 Megatall buildings in the World are Shanghai Tower (the best) and Burj Khalifa. Most of the others (except this one) are just a fantasy. Only interested in under construction with a real finish to roof reality!


And KL will be joining this super-exclusive club in the coming years, not bad... With the PNB118 and Shanghai Tower both having hotels at their very top (Park Hyatt and J Tower respectively), something we unfortunately can't enjoy when at the Khalifa! :lol: :nuts:


----------



## The-Real-Link

Millennium Falcon said:


> And KL will be joining this super-exclusive club in the coming years, not bad... With the PNB118 and Shanghai Tower both having hotels at their very top (Park Hyatt and J Tower respectively), something we unfortunately can't enjoy when at the Khalifa! :lol: :nuts:


That raises a good point, Falcon. Do you think BK would ever end up converting the commercial suites? I have no idea of their occupancy, but I'd imagine the rents would be well, sky-high.


----------



## droneriot

RickLW said:


> I think the only 2 Megatall buildings in the World are Shanghai Tower (the best) and Burj Khalifa. Most of the others (except this one) are just a fantasy. Only interested in under construction with a real finish to roof reality!


Three megatalls, remember that monstrosity in Mecca.


----------



## davidwsk

promulgate said:


> scale model.


..


----------



## Millennium Falcon

The scale model of the PNB118 in the second picture reminds me of a massive version of the Bank of China Tower in Hong Kong or the Q1 in Gold Coast... And the smaller towers (residential design?) are like those buildings in Southbank, Melbourne... :cheers:


----------



## MalimDeMan

By Idesierrainmavonparker


----------



## MalimDeMan

Millennium Falcon said:


> The scale model of the PNB118 in the second picture reminds me of a massive version of the Bank of China Tower in Hong Kong or the Q1 in Gold Coast... And the smaller towers (residential design?) are like those buildings in Southbank, Melbourne... :cheers:


Bank of China (HK) + Q1 (Gold Coast)+ steroid = PNB118:lol:
Q1 and PNB118 are from the same architect, so it's normal when the towers design are resemblance.


----------



## azey

if the Petronas was Pelli's masterpiece,this is absolutely Fender's masterpiece


----------



## DamienK

MalimDeMan said:


> Bank of China (HK) + Q1 (Gold Coast)+ steroid = PNB118:lol:
> Q1 and PNB118 are from the same architect, so it's normal when the towers design are resemblance.


Actually, it's Eureka Tower and PNB118 with the same architect. Q1 was designed by Innovarchi/Sunland Group.


----------



## sapphire blue




----------



## akif90

*ZOOM IN, BOTTOM, LEFT*










*©Potraiturejournal *


----------



## World 2 World

By Ezairi


----------



## davidwsk

D_Y2k.2^ said:


>


glass cladding


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## akif90




----------



## MalimDeMan

Untitled_Panorama1 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## XNeo

^^ KL golden triangle - PNB tower....TRX exchange & The Twin towers.


----------



## Robot123

XNeo said:


> ^^ KL golden triangle - PNB tower....TRX exchange & The Twin towers.


Golden Triangle just got a lot bigger


----------



## MalimDeMan

Die Sicht von der Ausichtsplattform des KL Turm mit Blicka auf die Baustellen in Kuala Lumpur by Marco Verch, on Flickr


----------



## Millennium Falcon

What an ironic photo - the newer mega-project on top (PNB118) is progressing very smoothly whilst that older one at bottom (Plaza Rakyat) has been stagnant for ages, with no end in sight for their problems... :nuts: hno:

Let's hope PNB also does something about the aging Negara Stadium next door (circular building with large dome at left)... Because if that place is renovated, it can be one heck of an amazing indoor arena hosting major events and concerts, and at the most enviable location in the heart of KL City! :cheers:


----------



## azey

if Plaza Rakyat hasnt been revived even after the completion of PNB118,im starting a riot


----------



## The Farmer

KL skyline. The tower can be seen between Manara Maybank and KL Tower.


----------



## Bikes

I hope KL will get more urban (pedestrian) development, because these skyscrapers are awesome but the city is not adopted for walking, all the space is taken for cars.


----------



## Manneken3000

Bikes said:


> I hope KL will get more urban (pedestrian) development, because these skyscrapers are awesome but the city is not adopted for walking, all the space is taken for cars.


and yet, there's never enough parking planned.


----------



## toxtethogrady

I'm impressed that the Malays are the only ones still pushing ahead with a megatall, after three other projects have been placed on hold.


----------



## Manneken3000

Shenkey said:


> if there are no cars, there is no parking required.


for sure you have never been in KL?

No proper parking = No proper planning.
then don't build one of the world's tallest tower without proper planning!
and i am not mentioning double or triple street parking.


----------



## The-Real-Link

I thought refurbishing and renovating the stadium was part of the Merdeka development master plan?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

toxtethogrady said:


> I'm impressed that the Malays are the only ones still pushing ahead with a megatall, after three other projects have been placed on hold.


The one in Wuhan had trouble with the airport authorities, so the tower was downscaled. In Jeddah, the tower was made dependent on a gigantic investment in building a new city around it from scratch, so without a tremendously massive source of funding, it ground to a halt. In Dubai, the tower appears to have been so ambitious and complex that nobody wanted to take the risk of building it for the suggested price. Looks like this tower took the sensible approach of 1) making sure they had all permissions in order, 2) putting the tower somewhere it could be supported by existing infrastructure, and 3) building a fairly conventional design, reducing technological risk in the project. 

It's not that the Malays did anything extraordinary, on the contrary it seems like the project survived by being _less_ ambitious than its less fortunate brethren.


----------



## azey

Kyll.Ing. said:


> The one in Wuhan had trouble with the airport authorities, so the tower was downscaled. In Jeddah, the tower was made dependent on a gigantic investment in building a new city around it from scratch, so without a tremendously massive source of funding, it ground to a halt. In Dubai, the tower appears to have been so ambitious and complex that nobody wanted to take the risk of building it for the suggested price. Looks like this tower took the sensible approach of 1) making sure they had all permissions in order, 2) putting the tower somewhere it could be supported by existing infrastructure, and 3) building a fairly conventional design, reducing technological risk in the project.
> 
> It's not that the Malays did anything extraordinary, on the contrary it seems like the project survived by being _less_ ambitious than its less fortunate brethren.


too ambitious without the final product is not good either,somewhat stupid i might say....


----------



## sepul

PNB had said it from the beginning that KL118 project is viable and economically sustainable.


----------



## trustevil

Also consider that the actual towers floor count is that of a supertall not megatall and again the only reason it is a megatall is cuz the spire


----------



## MalimDeMan

trustevil said:


> Also consider that the actual towers floor count is that of a supertall not megatall and again the only reason it is a megatall is cuz the spire


Here we go again icard:...
Did you know Shanghai tower height without it twirl glass façade is less than 600M. And, the current world tallest structure ; Burj Khalifa height without it spire is 586M. 

(Hint: both are not megatall height too if count at top of occupied floor).


----------



## ssoott

trustevil said:


> Also consider that the actual towers floor count is that of a supertall not megatall and again the only reason it is a megatall is cuz the spire


And? What's the relationship between the height classification with the viability and progress of the tower? I'm sorry, I don't understand the mindset of a troll who never learn economy or mathematics.


----------



## azey

guys , don't trust evil


----------



## lun_calvin

MalimDeMan said:


> Here we go again icard:...
> Did you know Shanghai tower height without it twirl glass façade is less than 600M. And, the current world tallest structure ; Burj Khalifa height without it spire is 586M.
> 
> (Hint: both are not megatall height too if count at top of occupied floor).


Well say! This is true.. but nobody talk about burj khalifa cheat on crazy high spire


----------



## Blue Flame

The reason for that has to do with visual integration- the spire on the burj looks like a natural extension of the building. Every building which has a spire on a flat roof gets critiques about its height, because the spire is usually not visually homogeneous. Personally my opinion on how to avoid contest over official height would be to simply count everything as part of the height of the building.


----------



## Rixos

Kuala Lumpur will have some nice skyscraper cluster :cheers:


----------



## jain ladda

*Merdeka PNB118 Tower/kuala lumpur - November 2018 Update - World's 3rd Tallest Tower*


----------



## akif90

*©Potraiturejournal *


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Sinister picture! PNB118 is there in the background, plotting, whispering: _"Enjoy your time in the limelight while it lasts. Come a few years, who will cast shadows on who?"_.


----------



## Kadzman

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Sinister picture! PNB118 is there in the background, plotting, whispering: _"Enjoy your time in the limelight while it lasts. Come a few years, who will cast shadows on who?"_.


And the thin sliver of the spire shadow will slowly creep and stab it in the @ss?


----------



## syfq




----------



## jimmykl2020

KL is fantastic. Clean, international, huge potentials. 

It just needs 5 things done right:

1. Proper, consistent pedestrian walkways and crossings 
2. Don't put the MRT circle line on hold
3. A proper and functioning bike sharing system and network
4. Stricter rules and law-abiding drivers!!!!
5. A proper and functioning bus network

Plus do away with petty crimes, and i am SURE we will have the next alpha+ global city coming our way


----------



## Manneken3000

jimmykl2020 said:


> KL is fantastic. Clean, international, huge potentials.
> 
> It just needs 5 things done right:
> 
> 1. Proper, consistent pedestrian walkways and crossings
> 2. Don't put the MRT circle line on hold
> 3. A proper and functioning bike sharing system and network
> 4. Stricter rules and law-abiding drivers!!!!
> 5. A proper and functioning bus network
> 
> Plus do away with petty crimes, and i am SURE we will have the next alpha+ global city coming our way


Are you joking? Its NOT gonna happen! :nuts::lol:


----------



## akif90

© Potraiturejournal


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Manneken3000 said:


> Are you joking? Its NOT gonna happen! :nuts::lol:


KL GDP per capita is already higher than Seoul.Greater KL have a HDI and GDP per capita that is 1st world standards.It's just the other states pulling all of Malaysia gdp per capita down


----------



## ThisIsPakistan

^^ KL GDP per capital is almost $27k while Seoul is over $43k.

However 27k is more than enough to be considered developed.


----------



## King of Construction

jimmykl2020 said:


> KL is fantastic. Clean, international, huge potentials.
> 
> It just needs 5 things done right:
> 
> 1. Proper, consistent pedestrian walkways and crossings
> 2. Don't put the MRT circle line on hold
> 3. A proper and functioning bike sharing system and network
> 4. Stricter rules and law-abiding drivers!!!!
> 5. A proper and functioning bus network
> 
> Plus do away with petty crimes, and i am SURE we will have the next alpha+ global city coming our way


Was in KL in 2016 and these points really concerned me. Especially the lack of pedestrian walkways was a big turndown and even at some places very dangerous with holes in the ground of 2 meters + without any warning signs. From all the developments and great photo's you could get the idea Kuala Lumpur is a very modern, pedestrian/public transit-friendly city but it's far from that and has a long way to go before it has it's infrastructure on a level as great as all the amazing projects happening here.


----------



## CxIxMaN

King of Construction said:


> Was in KL in 2016 and these points really concerned me. Especially the lack of pedestrian walkways was a big turndown and even at some places very dangerous with holes in the ground of 2 meters + without any warning signs. From all the developments and great photo's you could get the idea Kuala Lumpur is a very modern, pedestrian/public transit-friendly city but it's far from that and has a long way to go before it has it's infrastructure on a level as great as all the amazing projects happening here.


some areas are actually well done and has proper pedestrian walkways (Bukit Bintang, KLCC, Masjid Jamek river of life project, Pasar Seni/Merdeka Square) others esp the old part like Pudu, chow kit are bad


----------



## sapphire blue




----------



## Szajkusz

Does anybody know, how high merdeka is by now? I made a quick image overlay of a render and a recently posted image. It looks like the core is about halfway up, is that realistic?
Oh, and I would like to post that image, but I have no clue, how to do so. Can somebody help me with that?


----------



## szehoong

Szajkusz said:


> Does anybody know, how high merdeka is by now? I made a quick image overlay of a render and a recently posted image. It looks like the core is about halfway up, is that realistic?
> Oh, and I would like to post that image, but I have no clue, how to do so. Can somebody help me with that?


I have no idea but then if we compare its progress now with Menara Maybank nearby, it should be around 250m tall. 

So it is not wrong to say that the core is about half-height now.


----------



## krlx

i love to refer this diagram....as shown...it is suited and match with current height
source fromean


----------



## Manneken3000

as latest photos shows, it' 34 floors, 84 to go....


----------



## Bohdan Astro

Courtesy of ‎*Azhari Azizan* on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...lxvx1Ez-W6NJWwSZ8Mdmw8bYFfACIbsc6xQ4ZznDN2axM :



> In..Kuala Lumpur FAVELLE FAVCO M440D





































Наскільки я зрозумів, цей ^^ кран - один із ось цих 50-тонників:



Bohdan Astro said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...&set=gm.1268223506666457&type=3&theater&ifg=1 :


----------



## Middle-Island

*KUALA LUMPUR | Merdeka PNB118 | 644m | 2113ft | 118 fl | U/C *

If it weren't for this one building, this section could certainly be renamed: *Mega-stalls*. :troll:


----------



## Hudson11

Middle-Island said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR | Merdeka PNB118 | 644m | 2113ft | 118 fl | U/C *
> 
> If it weren't for this one building, this section could certainly be renamed: *Mega-stalls*. :troll:



Yeah, and this one uses a big spire too. Just goes to show that 600m is still an elusive accolade worldwide.


----------



## droneriot

Hudson11 said:


> Yeah, and this one uses a big spire too. Just goes to show that 600m is still an elusive accolade worldwide.


Doesn't exactly make it easy though. Megatall-by-spire still isn't exactly beginner level engineering, otherwise everybody would do it. Not accusing you specifically, just a general statement that some people seem to think you can easily put a 200m spire on a 400m building and easily have a megatall and obviously it's not that simple. One wrong calculation or cheap materials or bad work and the whole thing comes crashing down.


----------



## Tom_Green

Could have make it just 3m taller, so it would be the second highest structure ever. Now it will be "just" the second tallest.


----------



## ssoott

Making a spire isn't as cheap as people thought. Spire has mass. And that has to be included in the building's dead weight. More mass means the structure need to be built stronger. And that itself add more money into the project. It's simple logic. If a 400m building want to add a 200m spire on it, engineers still need to design the building to withstand that spire's mass too. That's why spires are fundamentally different from antennas.

This building might have a 100m+ spire on it but nonetheless it is fundamentally designed to reach 644m no matter what people say


----------



## azey

and the spire on this building is just as detailed and beautiful like the Petronas,not simply an antenna like the one on top of Willis Tower


----------



## Hudson11

azey said:


> and the spire on this building is just as detailed and beautiful like the Petronas,not simply an antennas like the one on top of Willis Tower


If the renderings are accurate, this looks closer to Willis Tower. An even better comparison would be to the original vision of 1 WTC in NYC - an encased mast. It looks foreign to the building and could possibly end up serving more towards function than form. That being said, it still counts. My view on the matter is that if it's there since construction and its irreplaceable, it should count. 

Also, I don't think a big spire is a huge achievement. It's been done all over the world many times.


----------



## droneriot

Actually the closest comparison would be the cancelled and demolished spire of the Federation Towers in Moscow City. It's a separate structure by itself, built from the ground up, you can see the grey concrete cylinder rising at the side of the building.


----------



## Hudson11

droneriot said:


> Actually the closest comparison would be the cancelled and demolished spire of the Federation Towers in Moscow City. It's a separate structure by itself, built from the ground up, you can see the grey concrete cylinder rising at the side of the building.


really? I never noticed. Could you point it out?


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_0084 by Pan Wankz, on Flickr


----------



## droneriot

Hudson11 said:


> really? I never noticed. Could you point it out?


Nevermind, my mind was playing tricks on me.


----------



## davidwsk

Why suddenly talk about the Spire again? If they are not happy they can always go to complain with the CTBUH.

Then they can also remove the spire's height from Burj Khalifa as well.


----------



## LoveArki

davidwsk said:


> Why suddenly talk about the Spire again? If they are not happy they can always go to complain with the CTBUH.
> 
> Then they can also remove the spire's height from Burj Khalifa as well.


One World Trade Center as well.


----------



## lun_calvin

davidwsk said:


> Why suddenly talk about the Spire again? If they are not happy they can always go to complain with the CTBUH.
> 
> Then they can also remove the spire's height from Burj Khalifa as well.


R they jealous some Asia country building higher than any of their country building? If really want talk about spire y he never mention burj khalifa? 
total height of 829.8 m (2,722 ft)
Top floor: 584.5 m (1,918 ft)
Hw much different?


----------



## droneriot

Nobody is jealous. But some people, myself included, are disappointed a lot of great megatall projects were cancelled or cut in height. I like this tower a lot, but I wish this wasn't the only one we have.


----------



## Cerulean

QalzimCity said:


> it is so beautiful! just like a beauty queen struting down the runway showing some curves


Indeed. The building looks like Catriona Gray from that angle.


----------



## ajosh821

*Greater Kuala Lumpur Development *


----------



## humaniac

How to attach a picture?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

humaniac said:


> How to attach a picture?


Sign up for a site such as Imgur or Flickr, upload your picture there, post the link to its URL here using the "Insert Image" button above the text box.


----------



## Paolonutini98

Or download the app and upload the images straight away


----------



## nazrey

http://www.pnbmerdekaventures.com.my/


----------



## davidwsk

promulgate said:


> *19/04/02*


..


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## Millennium Falcon

nazrey said:


> http://www.pnbmerdekaventures.com.my/


Why does this tower remind me of a MASSIVE version of Eureka in Melbourne, albeit with more slopes and angular sides (especially the picture at right)... :banana:


----------



## Urbanlover84

Cuz it was designed by the same designer, Fender Katsalidis. Durhhhhhh


----------



## ajosh821

*Greater Kuala Lumpur Development*


----------



## akif90

© Potraiturejournal


----------



## davidwsk

The Farmer said:


> _Credit to: *GREATER KUALA LUMPUR DEVELOPMENT*_


..


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Water park @PNB118
https://www.facebook.com/5939367306...-proposal-by-one-associates/1742141845844252/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mezairi/33680131218/


----------



## akif90

*Tallest Twin Tower in the world
Tallest Four Season Hotel in the world
Soon tallest tower in South East Asia*











© Potraiturejournal


----------



## QalzimCity

will be second tallest in the world once finished next year after only Burj Khalifa, and one of the only 4 buildings that exceed 600m mark, also one of the only four countries in the world that have such megatalls.

1)Burj Khalifa Dubai,UAE
2)Merdeka PNB118 KL,Malaysia
3)Shanghai Tower Shanghai,China
4)Abraj Al Bait Mecca,Saudi Arabia


----------



## Millennium Falcon

This building is now impressively tall, having already overtaken the nearby 243m Maybank Tower - and totally dominating this older part of KL...


----------



## GN10Gaming

I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## KNR

666m still highest in Malaysia.


----------



## ZZ-II

KNR said:


> 666m still highest in Malaysia.


 And worlds 2nd tallest!


----------



## Manneken3000

KNR said:


> 666m still highest in Malaysia.


They will have to make Tower M 777m.


----------



## bluesky3000

Wow thats so cool, advanced and beautiful, light of the future!


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxpI074Jso4/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvDNF2agk5k/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bv4Qi26Jha-/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bwlfg87AksX/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BwmbZlhgz14/


----------



## nazrey

@Merdeka MRT underground station 









https://www.instagram.com/p/BlSrTrcgl2a/


> From Google Maps


----------



## World 2 World

By Tongkat


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## kanye

May 28

s 20190528_KL CItyscape sunset_01 by Andrew JK Tan, auf Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Back alley by RICO Lee, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KLCC - TRX - KL118 - KL SENTRAL

s 20190528_KL CItyscape sunset_02 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KL118









Overhead view of the Bandar Malaysia North MRT Station (line 12) construction site showing major reinforcement works in progress.
https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...si-Air-Force-Base-Bandar-Malaysia-North-1.jpg


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Huge wall of blue glass is now visible...


----------



## nazrey

Linear garden viewing deck . Five principles in a form of shear wall that houses all services and vertical circulation.









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bt7oGhLl6p0/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw-7Hq5plfC/


----------



## ZZ-II

What floor are they right now?


----------



## nazrey

As of May 2019, President and group chief executive officer Datuk Abdul Rahman Ahmad said the construction of the 118-storey PNB118 Tower is underway at the 61th floor.
https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/pnb-menara-warisan-merdeka -track-completion-early 2021


----------



## Tom_Green

I booked my flight to Singapore at the end of November. I will also visit Kuala Lumpur again and spam you with pics XD

At which floor should the be at that time?


----------



## ZZ-II

Tom_Green said:


> At which floor should the be at that time?



Just a guess from me: at least at floor 90. maybe even 100.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByK5Ct6JBoZ/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByBoyOhlNhh/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxyh8DWDkHS/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxr6RdNJwhq/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxotlZ1HWwI/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BxrW8KJJvHw/


----------



## nazrey

A seven storey retail mall intended to create an iconic retail and lifestyle destination for Kuala Lumpur.
https://mediatech.ae/portfolio-item/merdeka-118-kuala-lumpa/
https://www.buchangroup.com/project/merderka-mall/


----------



## akif90

©RONGPOH


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ From this angle it lookslike Shenzen.......!


----------



## lun_calvin

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ From this angle it lookslike Shenzen.......!


This picture take I think is far from city..After few year KL118 megatall plus some super tall , some 200m+ building complete will more beautiful from this view


----------



## gyanrosevelt

lun_calvin said:


> This picture take I think is far from city..After few year KL118 megatall plus some super tall , some 200m+ building complete will more beautiful from this view




The picture took from Midvalley near bangsar Kuala Lumpur located around The area of KL gateway which already have awesome skyline which have supertall of Telekom Malaysia 310m, midvalley light tower 240m, Kl eco city 240m and others almost around 200m buildings around the CBD. indeed Kl have huge CBD with amazing skyline.


----------



## World 2 World

June 15


----------



## akif90

©POTRAITJOURNAL


----------



## nazrey

The start of the glazed observation elevators shaft on Merdeka 118 in KL... they will run over a 1/2 km in height.










From karl_fender instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/p/By0DPnKl3gK/


----------



## ZZ-II

rising pretty fast!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpu by Prayash Giria, on Flickr


----------



## al-numbers

Picture I took while on the way back from work, around the 14th one week ago.


----------



## Cerulean

Amazing amazing drone shot by aereaz.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw_LylxAn-0/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BvtAdLeghEe/








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxt-TdhF4Xq/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzQA9i0gzJE/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BeXUxLUHtQu/


----------



## irfanpomelo

Last Sunday


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Whenever I use the KJ LRT to KL, I'm always fascinated by the two hanging cranes on this building - wonder how they actually stick to the elevator core without any ground support... And even how the heavy equipment actually gets lifted up when the core grows in height!


----------



## Munwon

What a sick world we live in that this is the tallest building under construction


----------



## trustevil

Tianjin has the tallest u/c building. Goldin finance lol. At least by roof height.


----------



## baiu001

woah malaysian should be very proud, its always on top of the thread


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzNF4xslwmw/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByEHgwHlwET/








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bzrz8ADlGff/


----------



## racata




----------



## akif90

©Haffizj


----------



## sapphire blue




----------



## The Farmer

This giant is rising fast. View from Bandar Malaysia 4.0km away.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## akif90

July 2019


----------



## nazrey

DJI_0337-Edit by mohd Irman ismail, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://live.staticflickr.com/7888/40617492203_2b6e20335e_k.jpg


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzaXN2xJYPx/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.mymrt.com.my/project-updates/jalan-kuchai-lama-kuchai-lama-10/


----------



## Millennium Falcon

akif90 said:


> ©Potraiturejournal


What a waste the elevators at KOMTAR Penang have to be concealed... If not, it can boast of such a panoramic view like these two on the side of the PNB 118 Tower! :banana:


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Gelato

Thank you for the updates


----------



## akif90

28 July 2019


----------



## akif90




----------



## akif90

300m above


----------



## Huviam2901

When is this going to be finished? it looks gorgeous from the renders


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## AlexeiSmirnoff

Very nice, a few years ago I see a similar project from Enrique Norten...


----------



## jack55555

spectacular !


----------



## akif90

Potraiturejournal


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0eNGgvCObg/



nazrey said:


> @Face Platinum Suites
> 
> Within The Lines (Vol.1) by -mozakim-
> Golden Evening by -mozakim-
> The Moment Hunters by -mozakim-


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B0XAoH0Hmca/


----------



## jack55555

i think its already great job:banana:


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/ByoeEkXBu6R/


----------



## Lopasov

Millennium Falcon said:


> What a waste the elevators at KOMTAR Penang have to be concealed... If not, it can boast of such a panoramic view like these two on the side of the PNB 118 Tower! :banana:


не хилая башенька, у нас в России до таких еще далековато. вам дружище спасибо за фотку!


----------



## Daysra

@nazrey what a nice angle that photo has. The HDR/saturation is a huge nightmare though. Wayyyyyyyyy too much.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/zuwairi_mustafa/p/B0Gxp3dhOUh/


----------



## sapphire blue




----------



## nazrey

*Metronic bags RM19m job in Warisan Merdeka project*
Tan Xue Ying September 10, 2019 18:28 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Sept 10): Metronic Global Bhd has won an audio visual and information technology system subcontract, worth RM18.7 million, for Permodalan Nasional Bhd's (PNB) 118-storey Warisan Merdeka skyscraper project.
> 
> In an exchange filing today, Metronic said the subcontract was awarded by Samsung C&T Corporation UEM Construction JV Sdn Bhd (formerly known as KL 118 Tower Sdn Bhd) to its wholly-owned subsidiary Metronic Engineering Sdn Bhd (MESB) on Aug 29.
> 
> MESB is principally involved in the business of providing system integration specialising in the field of intelligent building management system, integrated security management system and audio visual system, e-project management of mechanical and electrical services and supply of engineering systems.
> 
> The group said the contract is expected to contribute positively towards its earnings and net tangible assets for the contract period.
> 
> Shares in Metronic Global finished 0.5 sen or 7.7% higher at seven sen today for a market capitalisation of RM79.28 million.


https://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/metronic-bags-job-warisan-merdeka-project


----------



## willyboy88

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFcAbl_W48k


----------



## Hudson11

RL = MSL/ASL. So it's only a few meters shorter.

722-66 (Kuala Lumpur MSL) = 656m


----------



## davidwsk

Building height is measured from lowest street entrance to the building. Even if the MSL to the lowest entrance is 40m. It's still 722m - 40m = 682m

We will see.


----------



## Hudson11

^^ right, that bit slipped my mind. Should be that. We'll have to wait to see what the CTBUH says the lowest entrance is. Their measurement with TRX 106 is still weird as of now.


----------



## davidwsk

Hudson11 said:


> ^^ right, that bit slipped my mind. Should be that. We'll have to wait to see what the CTBUH says the lowest entrance is. Their measurement with TRX 106 is still weird as of now.




:cheers:


----------



## Nca78

nazrey said:


> THis Kasturi Walk is just located adjacent to the area of KL China Town


Wow I walked through there last month around 11pm and it didn't feel like it was so nice, felt crappy with all shops/stands closed and under tarpaulins.

For the old shophouse a few posts earlier yes it would be great to refurbish them and make the street a pedestrian one, but I find the SG example excessive on the paint job, that dark blue and golden paints would fit better next to Versailles castle 
And no, no ad blocker that Konica film ad is collector, I'm sure only a handful survived the last 10 years.


----------



## davidwsk

Nca78 said:


> Wow I walked through there last month around 11pm and it didn't feel like it was so nice, felt crappy with all shops/stands closed and under tarpaulins.
> 
> For the old shophouse a few posts earlier yes it would be great to refurbish them and make the street a pedestrian one, but I find the SG example excessive on the paint job, that dark blue and golden paints would fit better next to Versailles castle
> And no, no ad blocker that Konica film ad is collector, I'm sure only a handful survived the last 10 years.


That's why you are just a foreigner in our city. That area just a ghetto gathering place for all the foreign labors from Pakistan, Indon, Nepal, Vietnamese, Cambodian, India and will be even more crowded during the Public holidays. In Singapore they have the similar ghetto places for labors also. But things will not the same again once BBCC, PNB118 and Plaza Rakyat completed. You dont hav to worry about that.


----------



## nazrey

Oh Vietnam also export labor to Malaysia...emmm


----------



## ssoott

Nca78 said:


> Wow I walked through there last month around 11pm and it didn't feel like it was so nice, felt crappy with all shops/stands closed and under tarpaulins.
> 
> For the old shophouse a few posts earlier yes it would be great to refurbish them and make the street a pedestrian one, but I find the SG example excessive on the paint job, that dark blue and golden paints would fit better next to Versailles castle
> And no, no ad blocker that Konica film ad is collector, I'm sure only a handful survived the last 10 years.


In every city in this world, there are places that never sleeps, places that closes down by 10pm, and yes, ghettos. Every. Single. City. In this world. Chinatown and Kasturi Walk are one of those places that closes down at 10pm everyday. That area is full of old folks running hundred years old shops and they are not ready to open their shops all day. At least not yet. Once this project is wrapped, and they pass the baton to younger generation, the development wave will sweep through the surrounding so you can expect those shops you called 'crappy' to become like those Singaporean shoplots. Same thing happened to Bukit Bintang, Bangsar, Ceylon Hill, etc and it will happen to that area. You were just there at the wrong moment. Come back again after everything is done.


----------



## MalimDeMan

nazrey said:


> Oh Vietnam also export labor to Malaysia...emmm


Yes.. most of them work with manufacturing company.


----------



## ARGYRO

I would love to work in one of this marvelous construction projects !!! .... :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

2019 8-29 TR_KualaLumpur Sunrise by Rich Callahan, on Flickr


----------



## Nca78

ssoott said:


> In every city in this world, there are places that never sleeps, places that closes down by 10pm, and yes, ghettos. Every. Single. City. In this world. Chinatown and Kasturi Walk are one of those places that closes down at 10pm everyday. That area is full of old folks running hundred years old shops and they are not ready to open their shops all day. At least not yet. Once this project is wrapped, and they pass the baton to younger generation, the development wave will sweep through the surrounding so you can expect those shops you called 'crappy' to become like those Singaporean shoplots. Same thing happened to Bukit Bintang, Bangsar, Ceylon Hill, etc and it will happen to that area. You were just there at the wrong moment. Come back again after everything is done.


Hey I was not trying to criticize this, I just wanted to express my surprise, because I just walked through that part of town on a Saturday evening and with the old market next to it, all the stands under tarpaulin and lights off I thought it was like a traditional old market selling food etc, while in fact it's a very modern looking shoping street during the night.
I walked nearly 30kms in KL during that day, so don't worry I've seen much more than this area at night time 




nazrey said:


> Oh Vietnam also export labor to Malaysia...emmm





MalimDeMan said:


> Yes.. most of them work with manufacturing company.


Lol I'm not even Vietnamese, you should stop that "VN vs Malaysia" or "SG vs KL" mindset you seem stuck in because of the TRX thread.
I went to Malaysia several years before I first went to Vietnam, it was the first country I visited in Asia. In August I had to get out of Vietnam for my visa and I decided to take the occasion to go salute the Petronas towers, as it has been nearly exactly 20 years since my first visit. I went there just for the weekend guys, not to steal a job 

And before you talk down on (some) VN people for beeing poor and looking for jobs abroad, imagine how your country would be if it had been through the same shit than Vietnam.


----------



## nazrey

GNI per capita 2018
https://data.worldbank.org/indicator/NY.GNP.PCAP.CD

10,460 US$ VS 2,400 US$ ??????

...


----------



## davidwsk

Seems like you can just twist and turn in just few sentences. You were saying you felt crappy earlier and now you said it’s a very modern shopping street. And local folks like myself won’t even think it’s modern. The Pudu area is the most ghetto place in KL. 

And no one is saying you are a Vietnamese and no one here looks down on Vietnamese people here as well. You are the one starting all these thing. One more time you will be banned here. Last warning. 




Nca78 said:


> Hey I was not trying to criticize this, I just wanted to express my surprise, because I just walked through that part of town on a Saturday evening and with the old market next to it, all the stands under tarpaulin and lights off I thought it was like a traditional old market selling food etc, while in fact it's a very modern looking shoping street during the night.
> I walked nearly 30kms in KL during that day, so don't worry I've seen much more than this area at night time
> 
> 
> Lol I'm not even Vietnamese, you should stop that "VN vs Malaysia" or "SG vs KL" mindset you seem stuck in because of the TRX thread.
> I went to Malaysia several years before I first went to Vietnam, it was the first country I visited in Asia. In August I had to get out of Vietnam for my visa and I decided to take the occasion to go salute the Petronas towers, as it has been nearly exactly 20 years since my first visit. I went there just for the weekend guys, not to steal a job
> 
> And before you talk down on (some) VN people for beeing poor and looking for jobs abroad, imagine how your country would be if it had been through the same shit than Vietnam.


----------



## davidwsk

Nazrey please, no comparison here thanks. We don’t have to do that.


----------



## nazrey

Oh my mistake!
Regards


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B11VdNYDu4p/



> https://www.arup.com/projects/pnb-118


----------



## Nca78

davidwsk said:


> Seems like you can just twist and turn in just few sentences. You were saying you felt crappy earlier and now you said it’s a very modern shopping street. And local folks like myself won’t even think it’s modern. The Pudu area is the most ghetto place in KL.


My idea was just to express the contrast between the feeling I had when walking through Kasturi street at night, and what it looks like during the day like on the picture below. Sorry for my bad choice of words that didn't make my point clear.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2zHIRlhob9/


----------



## Rimau

XNeo said:


> how about M118


"M"maybe not Merdeka but 
"M" for Malaysia..
"M"ahathir118...


----------



## Rimau

Drama again like Exchance106 Tower...🤔


----------



## sapphire blue




----------



## Temuco2020

wow malaysia looks very developed.


----------



## nazrey

Tall tower is just one of the economic signature.


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Lol, maybe it's me but why do I feel that the three residential towers look like a hybrid of Melbourne's Rialto Tower (top part and glassy cladding) and the refurbished OUE Downtown in Singapore (the obvious exterior columns and even the "middle gap")... Although the three buildings do look like perfect companions for the main PNB 118 Tower! :cheers:

Rialto Tower









OUE Downtown


----------



## AbidM

Such a beautiful tower...


----------



## Rimau

Merdeka 118 behind MybankTower


----------



## noms78

This is the only megatall that doesn't have a tapering form (burj khalifa) and has a huge spire. What is the roof height without the spire?


----------



## ssoott

Oo boi here we go again


----------



## nazrey

We know it will spin it off around forever so Let it be..
According to CTBUH, spire is part of all structure that called 'tower' :lol:


----------



## A Chicagoan

nazrey said:


> *PNB unveils show gallery for the Merdeka 118 in Jalan Sultan Ismail*
> Wednesday, 25 Sep 2019
> “The tower spire aptly personifies our vaulting aspirations towards our future, for Malaysia as a nation and for PNB as a company
> https://www.nst.com.my/business/201...-show-gallery-merdeka-118-jalan-sultan-ismail


More like, "the tower spire aptly shows the world our strong desire to cheat our way to 2nd-tallest building in the world". :lol:


----------



## nazrey

Tallest tallest tallest...such ridiculous indeed. Whatever lah
Just see how this 'megatall' rise is enough.. 









https://www.instagram.com/p/B0xg9wyJPmy/
Just scrape the sky !


----------



## jimmykl2020

Not a big fan of fender katsalidis designs, they look more melbourn-ey than new york-ish, tall but quite regular and tired looking tbh. Actually feel a tapered top would make it more stylish and timeless.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B1Gl3rMFHsK/


The cutting edge of the glass is more obvious.









http://www.pnbmerdekaventures.com.my/


----------



## ssoott

I don't mind living inside that spire if that can shut-up all spire-haters :lol:


----------



## hizad

The cutting edges or sharp corners or poison arrows as per Feng Shui with cause afflictions to other neighboring buildings.


----------



## Amecurty

noms78 said:


> This is the only megatall that doesn't have a tapering form (burj khalifa) and has a huge spire. What is the roof height without the spire?


A few meters shy of 500m I think.. 
So yeah.. a big spire. But if people forget about the 1st world problem (cheating height..) I think most would agree that is a good looking tower.


----------



## Kadzman

ssoott said:


> I don't mind living inside that spire if that can shut-up all spire-haters :lol:


I wonder how was it like in the Middle Age when churches were competing to make the tallest steeples? Did their rivals grouse about the addition of elements that makes the crucial height differences as to which one is taller?

Or in the early skyscraper race? Were there complaints of cheating when building after buildings made use of elements like spires, crowns etc. in the quest of getting that superlative recognition?

Why is it that only during relatively recent times, such mode of attaining height is such an issue to some people? I get the contention if there are unsubstantiated claims of heights through misrepresentation, but if it's a genuine claim where everything is "kosher" in measuring the height, why the dispute?


----------



## nazrey

20190825_071-1 by Yuwen Chen, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3ec8E6pGr1/


----------



## davidwsk

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GmNms0l8oL4


----------



## VRS

currently height now 350 m ?


----------



## Kadzman

VRS said:


> currently height now 350 m ?





akif90 said:


>



From this image with Four Seasons at 356m next to PTT in the background, looks like it is at least around 350m ht. range already.


----------



## Ku_bo

I'm waiting for 2 Russians to climb this tower soon &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Manneken3000

Looks like its catching up the The Exchange 106 @ 492m soon.
PNB 118 is now higher than PTT.


----------



## jasonyeo94




----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Dang this is rising fast! Watch out Shanghai Tower! KL118s coming for you


----------



## Daysra

Manneken3000 said:


> PNB 118 is now higher than PTT.


Wait, really? This soon?


----------



## ssoott

Daysra said:


> Wait, really? This soon?


Not really. But from some area, especially in southern KL, it does look higher than PTT. Right now it's still around 350-400m


----------



## nazrey

KL is hilly city, sometimes can not make an estimate with the height of progress.


----------



## sepul

Yeah, passed through there.. you’re actually going up hill where the stadium is.. It’s a megatall on top of a hilly ground. Gonna be so prominent in KL skyline.


----------



## sepul

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3Q_wmZgtSN/


----------



## sepul

The view from floor 81 



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3o93XRlO9F/


----------



## trustevil

You're post is wrong its img not igm


----------



## sepul

It’s


----------



## sepul




----------



## sepul

akif90 said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREDIT TO: Styfly


..


----------



## sepul

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB30edqkHuqG/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

source:


----------



## Architecture lover

ssoott said:


> I don't mind living inside that spire if that can shut-up all spire-haters :lol:


Is the spire going to be covered with glass?
That sounds like an interesting idea, to be frank.


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZDTClhLiuY


----------



## ssoott

Architecture lover said:


> Is the spire going to be covered with glass?
> That sounds like an interesting idea, to be frank.


So far in latest renders, that seems to be the final plan. Original renders actually had a bland, boring white spire that drew negative criticism from many people. Even I had to agree with Chicagoan that boring spire is useless in lifting the building's overall design (and a cheapskate attempt to reach megatall status). But since they changed it to an elegant all-glass diamond-faceted blue spire that compliments the building's design, I no longer have problems with it. 

Hopefully it doesn't turn out like Vincom Landmark 81's spire. It was supposed to be an all-glass crown in the render but they changed it to a porous metal cage spire that doesn't go well with the building's overall design.


----------



## pedang

New official website :cheers:

http://www.merdeka118.com


----------



## Architecture lover

ssoott said:


> So far in latest renders, that seems to be the final plan. Original renders actually had a bland, boring white spire that drew negative criticism from many people. Even I had to agree with Chicagoan that boring spire is useless in lifting the building's overall design (and a cheapskate attempt to reach megatall status). But since they changed it to an elegant all-glass diamond-faceted blue spire that compliments the building's design, I no longer have problems with it.
> 
> Hopefully it doesn't turn out like Vincom Landmark 81's spire. It was supposed to be an all-glass crown in the render but they changed it to a porous metal cage spire that doesn't go well with the building's overall design.


Indeed, I agree with everything you've said.
A glass covered spire will complement the overall crystalline design in a great way as compared to a metal one. Looking forward to it. 

I like the design as a whole, it is playful and eccentric but it doesn't go into extremes either. Somewhere along the way it manages to find a perfect balance of not being tacky nor plain. 

It even evokes a feeling of an early 80's futurism. Similar to what Dallas's Fountain Place aspired to achieve very early on, in the 80's, obviously having a much different proportion, height, decade of construction. 
Note how the whole structure is covered with glass. It also plays with angles and light.
Sigh. Even in the 80's the architecture was braver in the US, nowadays every single tower proposal is just so plain. People don't like for the cities to end up looking as distasteful as Dubai, so they end up with yet another extreme. 

Anyways, the gorgeousness in Dallas I used to draw a parallel with. 









Source


----------



## Kadzman

The spire looks very similar to the proposed Burj 2020 Uptown Tower in Dubai.









https://www.protenders.com/projects/uptown-dubai


----------



## ajosh821




----------



## sapphire blue




----------



## aiman!

MERDEKA 118
http://www.merdeka118.com/​









PRECINCT OVERVIEW
MIXED-USE DESTINATION
A precinct offering a single vision of work, retail, living and public space. This unique place is integrated to offer an ideal fusion of commerce and culture.










MERDEKA BOULEVARD @ 118
LANDSCAPED PUBLIC REALM
A multi-function event space with cooling water features alongside lush greenery.










PNB OBSERVATION DECK
THE CITY AT YOUR FEET
The highest observation deck in Southeast Asia.



















AN ARRIVAL EXPERIENCE LIKE NO OTHER
A dramatic 15-metre high canopy welcomes visitors and professionals with an appropriate sense of drama on arrival. Three car lanes and two bypass lanes ensure a hassle-free drop-off.










WHERE PEOPLE & BUSINESS MEET
The building’s central reception lobby receives visitors in a highly secure and richly appointed space. A signature reception area incorporates design references to the traditional Malay ‘Minangkabau’ architecture.










STATEMENT ENTRANCE
A 30-metre high space augmented by a serene central waterfall. VIP lifts on this floor allow for direct, rapid access to different levels, while hotel guests and professionals are guided to their respective destinations.


MERDEKA @ 118 RETAIL INTRODUCTION
A spectacular blend of the historic and contemporary in the heart of Kuala Lumpur with approximately one million sq ft of retail opportunities.









Showcasing Malaysia to the rest of the world.

The Dome










Event Space










Eat Street










The Raincloud










Malaysian Artisanal District


----------



## XNeo

:cheers::cheers: magnificent


----------



## rnbw

Impressive! :cheers:


----------



## ssoott

The lobby design invoke a strong Neo-Brutalist vibe with a strong marriage of contemporary style and traditional heritage. I like it a lot. I can see how they incorporated Minangkabau roof style with Stonehenge design for the reception desk. They also updated the exterior podium design. Now it look more practical than before. The waterfall in the mall is something new. It was never shown in any render before. Hopefully it works


----------



## pedang

another lobby side


----------



## ZZ-II

I love the shape of this tower, can‘t wait to see it finished.


----------



## aiman!

ssoott said:


> The lobby design invoke a strong Neo-Brutalist vibe with a strong marriage of contemporary style and traditional heritage. I like it a lot. I can see how they incorporated Minangkabau roof style with Stonehenge design for the reception desk. They also updated the exterior podium design. Now it look more practical than before. The waterfall in the mall is something new. It was never shown in any render before. Hopefully it works


Actually, waterfall tu dah omit. Not even in construction dwg. Not sure if last min they install this. So I surprised to see this on the official website.


----------



## sepul

aiman! said:


> STATEMENT ENTRANCE
> A 30-metre high space augmented by a serene central waterfall. VIP lifts on this floor allow for direct, rapid access to different levels, while hotel guests and professionals are guided to their respective destinations.



You missed the photo of this one. It looks pretty fascinating in the website.. :cheers:


----------



## aiman!

sepul said:


> You missed the photo of this one. It looks pretty fascinating in the website.. :cheers:


yeah, actually Pedang posted it, but does not shown in browser.

STATEMENT ENTRANCE
A 30-metre high space augmented by a serene central waterfall. VIP lifts on this floor allow for direct, rapid access to different levels, while hotel guests and professionals are guided to their respective destinations.


----------



## XNeo

:drool: love it


----------



## EywaEywa

aiman! said:


> The building’s central reception lobby receives visitors in a highly secure and richly appointed space. A signature reception area incorporates design references to the traditional *Malay ‘Minangkabau’ *architecture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Impressive ! Waiting for official statement from architect about 'Malay Minangkabau' acknowledgement :cheers:​


----------



## sepul

Minangkabau is not malay lol. 
Having said that, the first Agong of modern Malaysia was a Minangkabau sultan, ruling over a state still practicing Perpatih custom, and the Minangkabaus of Malaysia all identify themselves as malay. Many malays consider Minangkabaus as kin ethnicity. Over in sumatra, where the first malay identity emerged, the traditional territories of Malay and Minangkabau are just next to each other.


----------



## Manneken3000

The Exchange 106 and Menara PNB 118, view from the Bangsar hill.


----------



## sepul

The Four 400+ m towers of KL


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3MmR5VgWDx/


----------



## sepul

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB4BodEzJkWX/


----------



## sepul

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB39e6i5pOnH/


----------



## ssoott

sepul said:


> Minangkabau is not malay lol.


Minangkabau is part of the Malay race. Malay race is bigger, broader, older, and more diverse than you thought. Minangkabau is just one of the ethnics within the broader Malay Race. Yes, 'Malay race' as a word originated from Malay Kingdoms of Sumatra. But the genetic and cultural identity have already been here for thousands of years, so most indigenous races in Nusantara, especially in Sumatra are called 'Malay'. And whatever culture and crafts that they have, including their iconic bull horn designs, are considered to be within Malay aesthetics and context. So, EywaEywa's choice of term 'Malay Minangkabau' is not wrong at all.


----------



## QalzimCity

ssoott said:


> sepul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Minangkabau is not malay lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Minangkabau is part of the Malay race. Malay race is bigger, broader, older, and more diverse than you thought. Minangkabau is just one of the ethnics within the broader Malay Race. Yes, 'Malay race' as a word originated from Malay Kingdoms of Sumatra. But the genetic and cultural identity have already been here for thousands of years, so most indigenous races in Nusantara, especially in Sumatra are called 'Malay'. And whatever culture and crafts that they have, including their iconic bull horn designs, are considered to be within Malay aesthetics and context. So, EywaEywa's choice of term 'Malay Minangkabau' is not wrong at all.
Click to expand...

AGREE!!


----------



## akif90

*Merdeka Mall remind me to Eastland shopping mall and Chadstone shopping mall in Melbourne suburb*

Eastland Shopping mall in Ringwood, Melbourne










Chadstone shopping mall in Chadstone, Melbourne


----------



## 2206

27/10/2019


----------



## ZZ-II

I counted arround 75 floors, progressing good!


----------



## Mesch

This gets more gorgeous by the render. When is the estimated completion date?



sepul said:


> Minangkabau is not malay lol.
> Having said that, the first Agong of modern Malaysia was a Minangkabau sultan, ruling over a state still practicing Perpatih custom, and the Minangkabaus of Malaysia all identify themselves as malay. Many malays consider Minangkabaus as kin ethnicity. Over in sumatra, where the first malay identity emerged, the traditional territories of Malay and Minangkabau are just next to each other.


Are the languages mutually intelligible?


----------



## ssoott

akif90 said:


> *Merdeka Mall remind me to Eastland shopping mall and Chadstone shopping mall in Melbourne suburb*
> 
> Eastland Shopping mall in Ringwood, Melbourne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chadstone shopping mall in Chadstone, Melbourne


Those are absolutely gorgeous. But Malaysia's equatorial Sun will literally bake the mall inside out with that kind of roof. :nuts:


----------



## Kadzman

Mesch said:


> This gets more gorgeous by the render. When is the estimated completion date?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the languages mutually intelligible?


Completion estimated 2021, not sure for the tower only or the whole development.

For Malay and Minang intelligibility, I would say so, if you are familiar with both. I am part Minang whom many in my family still converse in that dialect. Sentence structures and grammar are basically the same, just the pronunciations of many words are different e.g. jump= loncat(Standard Malay)= luncek(Minang), 2=dua(Malay)=duo(Minang), how many =berapa=bara. 
Of course there are many unique words that only fluent speakers would know like rabbits=arnab=kelinchi, big=besar=gadang.

So yes I would say they are mutually intelligible much like British vs American vs Australian English.


----------



## al-numbers

Kadzman said:


> Completion estimated 2021, not sure for the tower only or the whole development.
> 
> For Malay and Minang intelligibility, I would say so, if you are familiar with both. I am part Minang whom many in my family still converse in that dialect. Sentence structures and grammar are basically the same, just the pronunciations of many words are different e.g. jump= loncat(Standard Malay)= luncek(Minang), 2=dua(Malay)=duo(Minang), how many =berapa=bara.
> Of course there are many unique words that only fluent speakers would know like rabbits=arnab=kelinchi, big=besar=gadang.
> 
> So yes I would say they are mutually intelligible much like British vs American vs Australian English.


Partial Minang here and yeah, our language flows well with Malay. In culture though, I will add a caveat that _current_ Minang culture is an anchored part of the greater Malay cultural orbit, by virtue of intermingling and cultural mixing. 

_Past_ Minang culture, on the other hand, was way more different with greater differences in architecture, dress, language, conduct, food, inheritance laws, social class, and worldviews. If you take a trip to West Sumatra (and I mean the mountain villages and valleys there, not the city of Padang) you can still see vestiges of old _old_ Minang culture, and how different it is from Malay.


----------



## CxIxMaN

So PNB decided not to have the PNB naming on this tower?


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## DJaCoNdA

*PNB 118 UPDATE:
*


----------



## Mesch

al-numbers said:


> _Past_ Minang culture, on the other hand, was way more different with greater differences in architecture, dress, language, conduct, food, inheritance laws, social class, and worldviews. If you take a trip to West Sumatra (and I mean the mountain villages and valleys there, not the city of Padang) you can still see vestiges of old _old_ Minang culture, and how different it is from Malay.


Thank you for the delicious caveat!

Can you date the older Minang period and, also, the period when the two cultures started to merge?


----------



## davidwsk

World 2 World said:


>


That Hotel Mandarin Pacific needs to go. :cheers:


----------



## arthurrussel3476

The images of the construction, the size of the cranes are incredible, and as the construction techniques have changed over the years, I have always liked the designs used in Asia, irregular shapes more organic.


----------



## Rimau

300++ meter now...


----------



## EywaEywa

Kadzman said:


> The older(original) Minang culture in Sumatra was established around 14th century but by 16th century with the advent of Islam it evolved into what we have in Sumatra now. The rugged highlands where they settled gave rise to some variations within the cultural sphere due to the then relative isolation but overall, the distinctive customs and traditions are bound by the Minangkabau identity. Thus we have several subdialects of Minang like Rawa, Padang etc. within Sumatra too.
> Centuries of migrations within Sumatra and beyond the Straits of Malacca to Malay Peninsula gave rise to more cosmopolitan versions of the language and culture.
> Even in Malaysia the scattered Minang areas have a dialect closer to their Sumatran brethrens with the exception of Negeri Sembilan, a state already populated by Minang immigrants, in 18th century, invited a Minang Pagaruyung Prince to lead them over the infighting between existing minor princes.
> Despite Negeri Sembilan being majority Minangs then, their Minang dialect diverged even more from the Sumatran ones. Maybe influences from the other Malay-cultured states surrounding it played a role.
> 
> Still, I think any similarities to Minangkabau architectural elements are purely *coincidental *in this building. I don't recall the architect Mr. Karl Fender ever mentioning it in his design conceptualisation.


IMO, even not coincident is fine. Similiarities of architectures in South East Asia totally make sense. Just like some book about César Pelli mention about crown of PTT compare to Javanese Temples. When Merdeka PNB118 acknowledged by Fender Katsalidis, officially, inspired by Minangkabau style, it's so normally, as normal as when in London we found mediteranian architectures


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4jpLBUn09c/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B4Zw5ujAaHG/


----------



## akif90

Credit to Nor Fazaini


----------



## QalzimCity

nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B4jpLBUn09c/


I can't believe my eyes, the world's tallest twin towers right now getting drowned in KL skyline itself


----------



## leekwangsu

Definitely see the exchange 106 and PNB118 slightly higher than kl tower and Petronas twins


----------



## nazrey

Merdeka PNB 118 by Brady Cloud, on Flickr
Merdeka PNB 118 by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## boyngheo1975

Đù mạ bọn Mã.


----------



## nazrey

Đừng hư. Phát điên ở việt nam


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## ZZ-II

Great video!

but i don't get where the 835m number comes from.


----------



## Lisimah

835m ? Its a joke? :nuts:


----------



## trustevil

They're gonna make the spire an extra 200 plus meters lol


----------



## Rimau

Many version..
630m
644m
666m
682m
715m
835m

Lol..drama again..


----------



## Hudson11

lolwut


----------



## sepul

overexcited fanboy.


----------



## ssoott

boyngheo1975 said:


> Đù mạ bọn Mã.


Reported for harassment and usage of derogatory words. We have Google Translate today so don't think you can get away harassing people in alien language


----------



## ssoott

ZZ-II said:


> Great video!
> 
> but i don't get where the 835m number comes from.


From The Edge Properties magazine article. The journalist mixed up PNB's height with Burj Khalifa's height. At least we know that video maker read that magazine lol :lol:


----------



## nazrey

IMG_6407 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

From Malaysian forum, posted by Nazrey

Evening Skyline by Simun Jacobsen, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## firoz bharmal

By my self......


----------



## sepul

^^ I would love to know your opinion about KL skyline with the u/c Merdeka 118 after seeing it yourself?


----------



## firoz bharmal

sepul said:


> ^^ I would love to know your opinion about KL skyline with the u/c Merdeka 118 after seeing it yourself?


There is surely significance of recent developments in KL make skyline world noticeable....KL have more potential to be most innovative skyline still within the natural habitat.....I have seen Jungle like trees,Gardens in middle of KL & thats is good for eco friendly city.....I hope they will keep this in their mind.....Loved to be in KL .......

Merdeka 118 is a huge massive skyscraper and you can only notice once you see by your self......they works day and night like modern factory out there...!


----------



## sepul

^^ spot on that one can only appreciate how massive the tower really is if they are seeing it themselves in KL. The tower is humongous, and best seen from a distance. 
The pictures in this thread didn’t do justice on its massiveness. 

For real jungle experience in the center of KL, you can walk the trail of Tugu Park. Glorious nature there.

Btw I just notice it’s page 118 :cheers:


.


----------



## azmanrahim

Yeah....KL 118 is on page 118 now .......
Btw plan to have my anniversary dinner on Feb 2020 at KL Tower ... cannot imagine how KL 118 looks by the time .... pretty much excites me....


----------



## Misanthrope

20 Oct. 2019


----------



## Manneken3000

16/11/2019


----------



## firoz bharmal




----------



## shafiilham

sepul said:


> From Malaysian forum, posted by Nazrey
> 
> Evening Skyline by Simun Jacobsen, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur's growing skyline, can't wait to see this view once again when more buildings are up.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## realitybites-u

IMG_1195 by M. Khai, on Flickr

IMG_1209 by M. Khai, on Flickr

IMG_1537 by M. Khai, on Flickr 

IMG_1521 by M. Khai, on Flickr

IMG_1505 by M. Khai, on Flickr

IMG_1544 by M. Khai, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> https://www.instagram.com/p/B49AckGJFmw/


Near KL Mosque by Allison Hore, on Flickr








https://www.instagram.com/p/B31RKavj6lR/


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Darn, the previously imposing Maybank Tower now looks like a midget next to this giant... And I cannot imagine how stunning the views of KL City will be like, when travelling up to the observatory via those panoramic elevators! :cheers:


----------



## shakeltown

i love the shape of that building


----------



## ramses59

*no*

835m !!
10m for floor ??
it's impossible,


----------



## Manneken3000

ramses59 said:


> 835m !!
> 10m for floor ??
> it's impossible,


its NOT 835m, it will be 656 to 666m.:nuts:


----------



## akif90

Credit to : Potraiturejournal


----------



## realitybites-u

I read on the fb, the progress is at level 89 at the height of 424 meters. Another 29 floors to go.


----------



## 2206

23/11/2019 2:50pm


----------



## hizad

realitybites-u said:


> I read on the fb, the progress is at level 89 at the height of 424 meters. Another 29 floors to go.


Another 14 more storey to be the tallest in SEA


----------



## Paolonutini98




----------



## ZZ-II

Amazing how fast the tower has risen in the last months!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## sergioj.delgado92

I hope this building will be already until 100 flors before ending the year 2019.


----------



## QalzimCity

Paolonutini98 said:


>


The workforces are so diverse!! I'm so proud of them and my country Malaysia!! 😭❤🤧👍🏻😘 And Damn, I thought my work was hard! Theirs so on another level of hard!


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4qylAspS8N/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B5L-CelnBeN/


----------



## davidwsk

promulgate said:


> *2019/11/28*


..


----------



## The-Real-Link

Thanks for linking that fantastic video, Qalzim


----------



## hsakakibara1

*Great but needed?*

The building is most impressive, but I am wondering if it will be fully ocupied? As it is so many office buildings and condos are vacant in K and elsewhere. Malaysia is building for a population many times its size, but they are also undergoing a declining population. I hope they do not wind up with the ghost towns that are all over China.


----------



## sepul

^^ the whole project is still under 50% completion. The commercial space in the tower itself already has 59% take up rate.


----------



## sepul

Reaching core 91









credit @ mattmakes www.instagram.com/p/B5fY3PHpJTy


----------



## nazrey

credit @ gradientlok https://www.instagram.com/p/B5hZK2Fp-co/


----------



## ANNUNAKIS

Malaysia is going on the right path :cheers:


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJQMn-IA47M


----------



## sepul

Credit @ apurbo www.instagram.com/B5R_2xNHLMd


----------



## hizad

ANNUNAKIS said:


> Malaysia is going on the right path :cheers:


What path is that?


----------



## akif90

*Core at level 92*


















Credit to : Potraiturejournal


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ agree. U can even put super beauty Shanghai Tower next to the Petronases, PTT will still be the more prominent one (they're like a bigger and finer version of Jin Mao tower times two!). But beauty wise individually, for me ST wins and it's current location now screams perfection!
Atleast we understand the struggle Karl Fender needs to endure when he got the job designing this tower. Late Pelli was legendary.


----------



## EywaEywa

IMO, will new version of Empire State Building/ formerly WTC vs All Newly Super Slim Towers of NYC


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## Rimau




----------



## nazrey

KL118 by Brady Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## michuu

My Holiday in Malaysia:

View of the high-rise from three roofs


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur Cityscape by Mohamad Anwar Desa, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM

Kuala lumpur is beautiful.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.soyacincau.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/191023-exchange-106-TRX-19-1920x1079.jpg


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Thalassophoneus said:


> I highly doubt this building can become a more prominent icon for Kuala Lumpur than the Petronas Towers.


Lol, no building in Kuala Lumpur can ever upstage the Petronas Towers in terms of unique architecture... The new bunch are massively tall, yet simplistic blue towers when compared with the interesting design of the Twins - especially the iconic spires and that bridge! :banana:

Still, it will be cool to take a ride on that scenic elevator to the observation deck of PNB118, for amazing views of the city on the way up... Or if budget's not a problem, why not put up a night at the highest hotel in SE-Asia - the Park Hyatt Kuala Lumpur? :cheers:


----------



## sepul

^^ just came back from KL. The Petronas Towers have a certain gravity about them. Still as beautiful as ever. 
Photos taken by me (yesterday).











Random shots of Merdeka 118 from different parts of KL.
I was just strolling around aimlessly and took these photos whenever I saw it..




























Needless to say. It was a very hot day..


----------



## nazrey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8IPsg18nnM


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## The-Real-Link

Back when I was in KL in mid-2001, I really felt that the Petronas embodied newer, modern, detailed skyscrapers to come. You really have to see the buildings up close to see how the arced sunshades, columns, and exterior finishing play off each other. Far more detailed than most standard US buildings. Visually from far it looks good, but close, you see details in the same vein as say, the Steinway Tower going up in NYC. 

But yeah I agree, KL118 will still be a fantastic forward-focused addition to the skyline. It's neat to see the original Vision 2020 plan reach fruition, too, at least from my limited understanding.


----------



## thewallpart6

PNB Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUXH4HYCSNQ


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## sepul

The view from Stadium Merdeka









credit @ makimbun ig instagram.com/makimbun


----------



## [email protected]

Now how many floor rdy for PNB118


----------



## QalzimCity

The core should be well around 80 fl


----------



## nazrey

From FOUR POINTS BY SHERATON
https://www.google.co.th/maps/uv?hl...hUKEwiRtJj3usvmAhVGXSsKHf13DrUQoiowC3oECA0QBg


----------



## [email protected]

QalzimCity said:


> The core should be well around 80 fl




The total floor is 118 right?


----------



## akif90

CREDIT TO: POTRAITUREJOURNAL


----------



## ZZ-II

QalzimCity said:


> The core should be well around 80 fl


It‘s above 90 already


----------



## sepul

credit instagram.com/styflystudio


----------



## azey

Is it taller thn The Exchange already?


----------



## ZZ-II

arround the same height is my guess


----------



## al-numbers

World 2 World said:


> BY NIK


I wish we could demolish the tower in front of the Petronas twins, if only 'cause the buildings can form an 'arch-gateway' to which Kuala Lumpur welcomes the world. See the Eiffel Tower and the parks and boulevards built around it.

But then again, below these developments is a Malay cemetery, so that might not be a good idea.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Ciudad Bristol

https://flic.kr/p/2i5LoBy https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sepul

akif90 said:


>





sepul said:


> What’s the difference between skydeck and observation deck?
> There’s three levels of skydeck here.





Tom_Green said:


> Maybe thats`s what they call the mechanical floors above the observation deck. I do not see how useful for the public they will be.



So my question got answered in the recent news I read. All four floors (114-117) are observation decks.

That leaves VIP level 118 the only floor not accessible to the general public.


----------



## sepul

KL needs more 300m+ buildings to fill in the gap.
Even the 244m Maybank Tower and the 250m-ish Sentral Residences look flat in the skyline from this angle below..









Credit @ instagram.com/iam_seeingthings


----------



## sepul

credit @ instagram.com/visualrepublik


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## LoveArki

Manneken3000 said:


>


Is that the banner of Plaza Rakyat's redevelopment?


----------



## akif90

CREDIT TO:Yew Fei


----------



## nazrey

Manneken3000 said:


>





LoveArki said:


> Is that the banner of Plaza Rakyat's redevelopment?


Yes, it is.


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6rtb2nJeD1/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @alanforever25 • https://www.instagram.com/p/B6uR5WZpdTY/


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur New Year 2020 Skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Credit @kl_city_skyline • www.instagram.com/p/B6pw9GcJ97m/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @kualalumpurcity • https://www.instagram.com/p/B5pkGkyJ5OM/


----------



## sepul

instagram.com/watashizamry


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Now Merdeka 118, has the same height as Petronas towers?


----------



## sepul

It surely seems so.. the core is still below level 100


----------



## al-hebati

https://youtu.be/QwiTFHFVFC8


----------



## Ciudad Bristol

https://flic.kr/p/2i7gadb https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sepul

37 years old Jalil Rasheed is the President and Group CEO of PNB.
From his instagram posts he seems to be a pretty eccentric guy.











PNB board of directors..











He shared his vision about Merdeka 118 and the planned rejuvenation of the surrounding area. He actually announced that the actual height of Merdeka 118 is still a secret :cheers:
Certainly it’s going to be taller than the 635m mark that was released in the official web page of the project..


----------



## Paolonutini98

^ yeah, his socks are very telling


----------



## Ciudad Bristol

https://flic.kr/p/2i9iAmb https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## sepul

Height to tip will most likely be 657m. 
Merdeka 118 was envisioned to be the icon of Malaysia’s Independence (read=Malaya) in 1957. Merdeka itself means “independence”.
Hence 657m is the best bet of the secretive final height. Who’s with me? :cheers:


----------



## akif90

*CREDIT TO FRONGKY*


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Excellent Panorama ....!..I think it accommodate all the suburbs also.....!....i.e 8 million population....


----------



## Kadzman

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Excellent Panorama ....!..I think it accommodate all the suburbs also.....!....i.e 8 million population....


More like partial northern, full eastern and partial southern suburbs, no western ones.


----------



## akif90

Kadzman said:


> More like partial northern, full eastern and partial southern suburbs, no western ones.












*Exclude Mid Valley city + KL Eco City + Bangsar + Damansara Height*
Credit to: Frongky


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur by BP Chua, on Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## nazrey

akif90 said:


> KL











Credit @dv_jt2338 https://www.instagram.com/p/B5j5JujnuLJ/








Credit @klcitygram https://www.instagram.com/p/B7sni7VJyrq/


----------



## Rimau

Betol ke ni...?!


----------



## ssoott

Level 100 = 500m? I'm extremely sceptical about that. The guy/girl probably never read the blueprint. In the blueprint, its clearly stated that the roof height (Level 118) is 500m.


----------



## davidwsk

Paolonutini98 said:


> The shorter towers aka residential towers will be for phase 3
> 
> Theres a flying unverified rumour that final height could be 678.9 m


So it's confirmed 678.9m


----------



## sepul




----------



## nazrey

Credit @azreeyusof https://www.instagram.com/p/B2y-kqGpOUM/


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Crane can't work under these smoky condition......!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## hizad




----------



## hizad




----------



## Manneken3000

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Crane can't work under these smoky condition......!


Not smoky, just raining with low clouds. Happens often.


----------



## sepul




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Millennium Falcon

Looks like one crane (far right) has had its head removed, while the other at far left also has its elevator core reaching the highest point...

Which means the two hanging ones in the center will continue to grow along with the tallest part of the main core (and I guess the topping-up at 120 floors should be towards the end of this year)...


----------



## hizad

https://youtu.be/SOcpipUgo9c


----------



## thewallpart6

Sri Mahamariaman Temple, Kuala Lumpur Thaipusam procession by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Sri Mahamariaman Temple, Kuala Lumpur Thaipusam procession by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## hsakakibara1

*Another ghost town in the making?*

With Malaysia's current office buildings having so many empty offices and condos, I wonder who is going to occupy this project. As it is many buildings are 20% empty or more. they are overbuilding and are going to end up with ghost towns.


----------



## Paolonutini98

^have you read the news? 40% of the offices will be used by PNB themselves. 

The rest will be taken Up slowly i believe.


----------



## ssoott

Lol there is no such thing as ghost towns in Malaysia


----------



## sapphire blue




----------



## WibblyWobbly

Okay for real, tell me if you agree that the spire would look _infinitely_ better as a symmetrical central spire. 
I just threw together this edit from the Skyscraperpage diagram.










So. Much. Better.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I don't know, I feel like that makes it look even more disproportionately large than it already is.

It's a funny thing: the more I look at this, the more I feel like its spire is too large, but the more I look at the Varso Tower, the more I feel its spire is actually fine.


----------



## Thalassophoneus

I think that the spire shouldn't even be there at all. If you have money to spare it's OK to ad some ornaments onto your buildings as long as they blend in the design smoothly, like the Chrysler Building's crown. Here the spire is completely irrelevant and it is just so that it will take the title of the second tallest building from the Shanghai Tower. If they want to have it they should at least do something with it, like make an observation deck near its top.


----------



## Kadzman

WibblyWobbly said:


> Okay for real, tell me if you agree that the spire would look _infinitely_ better as a symmetrical central spire.
> I just threw together this edit from the Skyscraperpage diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. Much. Better.


That is rather subjective as to the positioning of the spire. We must remember that Mr. Fender conceived the building based on symbolisms, stylisation and abstractions of his inspiration of the hand-outstretched figure of the first Prime Minister when he proclaimed the country's independence at the adjacent Merdeka (Independence) Stadium. The off-centre position makes more sense when looking at the reference image.











https://cdn.star2.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/str2_lo_tokohtunku_ez_1.jpg


----------



## Thalassophoneus

Kadzman said:


> That is rather subjective as to the positioning of the spire. We must remember that Mr. Fender conceived the building based on symbolisms, stylisation and abstractions of his inspiration of the hand-outstretched figure of the first Prime Minister when he proclaimed the country's independence at the adjacent Merdeka (Independence) Stadium. The off-centre position makes more sense when looking at the reference image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.star2.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/str2_lo_tokohtunku_ez_1.jpg


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Those cheap symbolisms used by modern engineering firms to justify their designs are ridiculous. They should better just admit that they made the design randomly.


----------



## Kadzman

^^Give a listen to this. Can you give me an example of a randomly designed structure?




https://youtu.be/Ca_WWYMXzKg


----------



## LoveArki

Did anyone mention One World Trade Center spire?


----------



## firoz bharmal

Thalassophoneus said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Those cheap symbolisms used by modern engineering firms to justify their designs are ridiculous. They should better just admit that they made the design randomly.


Actually Spire looks good and blend with the dynamic structure of Tower....Its already look dashing and be more once it complete the cladding........ .One of the best design....!


----------



## ssoott

Thalassophoneus said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Those cheap symbolisms used by modern engineering firms to justify their designs are ridiculous. They should better just admit that they made the design randomly.


The ability to deliver what your client wants separate successful designers from failed ones. :lol:


----------



## Daysra




----------



## Thalassophoneus

Kadzman said:


> ^^Give a listen to this. Can you give me an example of a randomly designed structure?


Pretty much all of Zaha Hadid's buildings are based on the principle of movement and spatial continuity. I have read descriptions for several of her projects and I never found any silly references to local traditions. It's OK to make a building whatever way you like as long as you can justidy it. When you make another curvy glass box and try to justify it with references to some historical image, in my opinion that is really sad. Like Calatrava saying that the Chicago Spire was inspired from the smoke rising from the campfires of Native American people.



ssoott said:


> The ability to deliver what your client wants separate successful designers from failed ones. :lol:


I'm not sure that what local people really like is lame tall buildings with supposed design references to local culture. Flattering doesn't go unnoticed. It reminds me of this recent proposal for a new Gambling Resort in Athens, which has caused a massive controversy among Greek people and has been criticised by most as an insult to ancient Greek culture.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj9r22ZrJaA&t=


----------



## Kadzman

^^
These examples you have mentioned, do not mean that the designs are random. How successful these architects or designers interpret their ideas on the structures is a reflection of their capabilities, nothing to do with creating something randomly. The point is, they have to start from somewhere.


----------



## ssoott

I'm quite surprised that you simply accuse Fender of designing this multi-billion dollar tower out of randomness when you yourself claiming that you are a 'designer'. I'm pretty sure this tower is much farther than randomness when compared to, say, "Algonquin Tower".


----------



## Thalassophoneus

Kadzman said:


> ^^
> These examples you have mentioned, do not mean that the designs are random. How successful these architects or designers interpret their ideas on the structures is a reflection of their capabilities, nothing to do with creating something randomly. The point is, they have to start from somewhere.


"Starting from somewhere" usually means having some concept about the spatial properties of this design, not some inspiration for the building's good looks. Renzo Piano designed the Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center as "a slab of the earth's crust rising towards the sea" without making any stupid references to classicism, the Acropolis rock and a bunch of other excuses he could possibly think of. And apparently it worked well and people like this building. 

It wasn't "random architecture". Nor Zaha Hadid's aesthetics on movement and spatial continuity are "random architecture". Random architecture is when you just randomly reproduce a structure that you saw somewhere else and all you care about is making it taller and curvier or something. And this is apparent whether you make artistic references or not.

Based on some renderings of Merdeka 118 that I have seen I expect its interior to also have some interest. Otherwise it will just be another bland, good looking glass box.



ssoott said:


> I'm quite surprised that you simply accuse Fender of designing this multi-billion dollar tower out of randomness when you yourself claiming that you are a 'designer'. I'm pretty sure this tower is much farther than randomness when compared to, say, "Algonquin Tower".


I'm an architecture student at the NTUA. I designed the Algonquin Tower when I was like 12 years old and it would basically be a vertical super-city, with immense open spaces, like a bigger version of Sky City 1000. I never used artistic or traditional references when I was designing Algonquin. I wanted to make it a futurist global metropolis.

Which reminds me, I have to post more about this. It's some strong nostalgia for me.


----------



## Kadzman

^^
Aah... the period of idealistic "function over form", modernist stage of life; eschewing trite, trivial, corny symbolisms and cultural reference for the expression of architectural purity. For certain I've been through it all too but as time went by, I came to the realisation that rules have to be broken sometimes and that cannot be confused with randomness.

Guess why there seems to be more "bland, good looking glass box" as you put it, around the world than some really superior designs? It's partly due to strictly abiding to some rules that makes for a safe, ho-hum outputs. 

Creativity is working from whatever you have to start with, no matter how inane it seems; and breaking down the walls of limitations you set yourself and yet being able to coming up with something amazing. 

Make your own rules, stick to them or break them when necessary. Architecture is so subjective that there's almost no right way of doing the designing process. What matters is the final outcome and not everyone has to like them

Good luck in your career, and do come up with exceptional architecture when you start working, no matter how you started your concept from. A good architecture transcends any ideals, you just know it when you see one.


----------



## A Chicagoan

You can design a building however you want and say it was inspired by anything. Some people will think that's cool, and some people won't buy that nonsense, but that's okay.

Personally, I think it's pretty funny that the spire represents "the country moving forward into the future" or something like that. But if some of you like the idea of the spire symbolizing something, then go ahead!


----------



## jimmykl2020

Company A has $X to spend on this idea. 

Architect B was able to meet the most of Company A's requirements after an open tender.

Design by Architect B at cost $X it is. 

The 1WTC could be 100m taller, the Shard could be 200m taller


----------



## Kadzman

A Chicagoan said:


> You can design a building however you want and say it was inspired by anything. Some people will think that's cool, and some people won't buy that nonsense, but that's okay.
> 
> Personally, I think it's pretty funny that the spire represents "the country moving forward into the future" or something like that. But if some of you like the idea of the spire symbolizing something, then go ahead!


That's why in this case I think the spire is justified for it's not an arbitrary decision and the architect found the right instance of an iconic moment in a momentous occasion to represent that symbolism. At least he designed an actual spire and not some gigantic pipe cleaner masquerading as spire. 

I think it's quite universal that spires, towers, totems and other similar structures to symbolise aspirations, power and sense of belonging. So certainly nothing random about it, in the context of what the firm PNB wanted to convey about themselves and their HQ.

While we are on the subject of inspiration, here's what they say about Sears(I don't like Willis) Tower. It might be anecdotal:


> 7. THE DESIGN WAS INSPIRED BY A PACK OF CIGARETTES.
> Unsurprisingly, Sears Tower architect Bruce Graham and structural engineer Fazlur Rahman Khan struggled with the question of marrying stability and style in such a massive building and were unsure of how to reach the building’s target height without sacrificing aesthetic appeal. Khan was particularly uncertain that the tube system would yield a sleek-looking skyscraper. As the story goes, during a lunch to discuss these reservations, Graham grabbed a handful of Camel cigarettes from his pocket and displayed the bundled cylinders, each peering out of his fist at different heights, to his partner. The image struck a chord with both men and ensured the utilization of the tube method for the Sears Tower.


https://www.mentalfloss.com/article/67446/14-things-you-might-not-know-about-searswillis-tower

I think it's cool that such a mundane handful of Camels can inspire one of the greatest architectural achievement in erecting skyscrapers that the basic principles are still used today in many lofty buildings including Burj Khalifa.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kadzman said:


> At least he designed an actual spire and not some gigantic pipe cleaner masquerading as spire.


----------



## Gelato

Same, im also proud for it


----------



## ABE93

Daysra said:


>


Soon I'll be in Kuala Lampur InshaAllah. Can't wait to see this view in reality.


----------



## jimmykl2020

ABE93 said:


> Soon I'll be in Kuala Lampur InshaAllah. Can't wait to see this view in reality.


Slightly off topic.

But

It's pretty meh in real life, mainly because the surrounding area is still ghetto as hell.

Chinatown is literally the worst part of central KL in terms of cleanliness and development. I like that a number of old-school nan-yang coffee shops are springing up, but these are all isolated private initiatives. The city hall does absolutely nothing to lift this area, what a shame. hno:


----------



## Rimau

Lol..


----------



## Kadzman

Rimau said:


> Lol..


So the figure is 425m above ground at level 100. That's close to the drawings seen here with level 100 at about 470+ metres above sea level, leaving 45m asl the zero ground level. Disappointed it's not 500m as claimed recently.


----------



## nazrey

Credit to hudbakar_rspkl_architect https://www.instagram.com/p/B727pEnpAhA/








Credit to the_city_landscapist https://www.instagram.com/p/B6cEYIghpGB/








Credit to glenstidolph https://www.instagram.com/p/B8x3Vlwl2j7/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @kwok_florence https://www.instagram.com/p/B8x55VNlLQz/


----------



## Millennium Falcon

I was at Central Market LRT yesterday but didn't get to take a photo of this building - another crane has lost its head also, the one at the second elevator core portion that has topped up... Leaving only the two hanging cranes now, to build what's left of the tower until Level 118...


----------



## zakhaevMA

Come to think about it, it's essential to have a spire on top of skyscrapers - especially megatalls in Malaysia.

From my point of view, it's not just a mere part of the architecture - it's also a vital component in a country with among the highest count of lightning strike in the world.

Thus, quarreling each other about the justification of counting the spire as a height component of skyscraper should be put to a full stop. Let CTBUH decides.

Pardon me if I get my info wrong.


----------



## 2206

https://web.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3496433960430327&set=g.645425232261854&type=1&ifg=1


----------



## QalzimCity

^^stunning! One of a kind


----------



## nazrey

From my KLite friend


----------



## akif90

Credit to: VisualHouse


----------



## CxIxMaN

zakhaevMA said:


> Come to think about it, it's essential to have a spire on top of skyscrapers - especially megatalls in Malaysia.
> 
> From my point of view, it's not just a mere part of the architecture - it's also a vital component in a country with among the highest count of lightning strike in the world.
> 
> Thus, quarreling each other about the justification of counting the spire as a height component of skyscraper should be put to a full stop. Let CTBUH decides.
> 
> Pardon me if I get my info wrong.


TRX doesn't have one. The spire is not really a spire but a steel and glass box


----------



## EywaEywa

PTT was a legacy of so called Sir Mahathir. TRX legacy of Najib ? What about this project, Najib too, or Sir Mahathir legacy ?


----------



## nazrey

This one is legacy of Merdeka (independent) announcing spot of land in Malaya from Britain 
The most historic icon of Msia !
The most contrasting spirit of architecture !


----------



## akif90

Photo:VisualHouse


----------



## sepul




----------



## ssoott

EywaEywa said:


> PTT was a legacy of so called Sir Mahathir. TRX legacy of Najib ? What about this project, Najib too, or Sir Mahathir legacy ?


There's no such thing. Malaysia is a modern country, we don't build buildings to honor someone. We build because we need to use it


----------



## npboy99




----------



## azmanrahim

The Golf Course in the city has created an excellent landscape for the city e.g Royal Selangor Club...... I don't mind if they convert those abandoned projects into mini golf course - 9 holes or less.....
The green and grass will be really well maintained......and enhance the garden concept for the city that we are dreaming of ...... its really unique.


----------



## XNeo

azmanrahim said:


> The Golf Course in the city has created an excellent landscape for the city e.g Royal Selangor Club...... I don't mind if they convert those abandoned projects into mini golf course - 9 holes or less.....
> The green and grass will be really well maintained......and enhance the garden concept for the city that we are dreaming of ...... its really unique.


I wish The Royal Selangor Golf Club can be converted to urban park...like NY Central Park.








source - https://www.facebook.com/TheRSGC/


----------



## nazrey

Greenery KL
@Titiwangsa Lake

160530 Titiwangsa 13 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

@Taman Tugu (see real rainforest area preservation)
MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

Nanas Hill @KL Tower (another real rainforest preservation within CBD)

kuala lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr

@Desa Park City











http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#

@Bukit Kiara (home of KL equestrian centre) & KL Golf Club (KLGC - home of LPGA Malaysia Open)









https://my.asiatatler.com/life/5-reasons-why-east-residence-should-be-your-new-home

@National Palace











Credit @wanahmadee https://www.instagram.com/p/B57wL02payV/

@Royal Selangor Golf Club









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...ngor_Golf_Club_Kuala_Lumpur_Dec._2006_002.jpg


----------



## nazrey

> From the new planting tree in the city


To a growing tree at pedestrian walkway









Credit to my KLite friend


----------



## QalzimCity

Wah so fast the trees grow


----------



## nazrey

Also love to see the new trees planting growing at Bukit Bintang 


nazrey said:


> _GFX0894 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
> L1000581 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
> 20190901_173100 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Kadzman

azmanrahim said:


> The Golf Course in the city has created an excellent landscape for the city e.g Royal Selangor Club...... I don't mind if they convert those abandoned projects into mini golf course - 9 holes or less.....
> The green and grass will be really well maintained......and enhance the garden concept for the city that we are dreaming of ...... its really unique.


I think it depends on the situation. Here are some issues associated with golf courses.
Cons:


> According to a United Nations Environment Programme report on the impact of tourism:
> 
> "Golf course maintenance can also deplete fresh water resources. In recent years golf tourism has increased in popularity and the number of golf courses has grown rapidly. Golf courses require an enormous amount of water every day and, as with other causes of excessive extraction of water, this can result in water scarcity. If the water comes from wells, overpumping can cause saline intrusion into groundwater. Golf resorts are more and more often situated in or near protected areas or areas where resources are limited, exacerbating their impacts."
> 
> And Tourism Concern (a British organisation that works "with communities in destination countries to reduce social and environmental problems connected to tourism") calculates that "an average golf course in a tropical country such as Thailand needs 1,500kg of chemical fertilisers, pesticides and herbicides per year and uses as much water as 60,000 rural villagers".


https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2007/jun/14/thecaseagainstgolf

Pros:


> The golf course ecosystem:
> 
> Provides wildlife habitat
> 
> Protects topsoil from water and wind erosion
> 
> Improves community aesthetics
> 
> Absorbs and filters rain
> 
> Improves health and reduces stress for more than 24.5 million golfers
> 
> Improves air quality
> 
> Captures and cleanses runoff in urban areas
> 
> Discourages pests (e.g. ticks and mosquitoes)
> 
> Restores damaged land areas (e.g. former landfill or mining sites)
> 
> Makes substantial contributions to the community's economy


https://www.usga.org/course-care/water-resource-center/golf-courses-benefit-people-and-wildlife.html
If course the proponents of golf courses like USGA have to counter those who thinks golf courses are generally bad for the environment. 
I guess it depends on the situation how the golf courses came into being. Did they start from areas already deteriorated or areas of pristine natural conditions? For RSGC I think it was a former tin-mine, which of course means there was some environmental degradation already. For some like the one in Templer's Park it was a rape of the natural environment.


----------



## azmanrahim

Looking at the pics ...shall I say that DBKL has actually done a good job lor... for whatever being said (to them) in this forum......


Kadzman...well researched and explained...thanks


----------



## MMJ1405

Turning the golf club into an urban park is a great idea


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Let's hope the trees being planted along BB Street and TAR Road grow into those with nice shady foliage - like the big one along places like Orchard Road or even the stretch of Jalan Sultan Ismail next to Quill City Mall...

And back to the topic - the walkways along PNB Merdeka 118 is especially shady, don't you think so... Those old trees have grown so big, they lend a very peaceful feeling while walking from Hang Tuah LRT Station towards the tower!


----------



## nazrey

I more like to give an intention to this new entrance toward Maharajalela monorail station!


nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/B3x-Rf1lp7p/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @visualrepublik https://www.instagram.com/p/B9EvnCxhBtG/








Credit @ericwithmarriott https://www.instagram.com/p/B8O3p78Hf0h/


----------



## Kadzman

Looming clouds










Credit to: https://gramho.com/media/2255917941978516141


----------



## nazrey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TXM7dgqlQk


----------



## Urbanlover84

XNeo said:


> I wish The Royal Selangor Golf Club can be converted to urban park...like NY Central Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source - https://www.facebook.com/TheRSGC/


YESSSSS!!!... Please.. i believe it has huuuuge potential and will become as famous as NY Central Park.


----------



## Paolonutini98

We already have taman tugu right? Its enormous. I dont mind having another huge park there but i think it is costly. Running taman tugu alone costs rm1 bil/ 8 years iinm.


----------



## QalzimCity

Agree... Let the golf club takes care of the greenery using its own business's money. Govt can focus more on Taman Tugu's Perdana Botanical Garden, Titiwangsa Lake Garden, River of Life, Bukit Tabur Klang Gates Quartz Ridge area, Zoo Negara Kemensah forest area etc..


----------



## nazrey

That Royal Selangor Golf Club is just 300 acres, is still less than half of NY Central Park :lol:


----------



## Urbanlover84

Rather than letting it to be just the place for the elites and riches, which is somewhat irresponsible in this time and age, especially in a big crowded city.. better democratise, humanise and make it accessible to the public.


----------



## christos-greece

Halted because of Corona Virus?


----------



## [email protected]

Extended Extended


----------



## QalzimCity

Malaysia on lockdown until 14th April


----------



## akif90




----------



## MMJ1405

Looks massive!


----------



## Gelato

Sadly, i think this project would be delayed for a month depend on lock down period.


----------



## Millennium Falcon

Yep, delayed for a month as the Movement Control Order has been extended to April 14... 

But this tower is already higher than KL Tower, I must say... Because it can be seen as such, when driving towards KL along the Gombak stretch of the Karak Highway - and Merdeka 118 is actually BEHIND KL Tower from that point...


----------



## A Chicagoan

Merdeka 181?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

so is this now the tallest building in KL?


----------



## akif90




----------



## aflmaster2020

looks amazing


----------



## akif90




----------



## jasonyeo94

Does it means that construction will resume on this handsome boy ?


----------



## KNR

Its not 90% yet, but if the design score is 70 and above maybe it will resume. (IBS score by CIDB)


----------



## davidwsk

The construction is progressing as usual.. Core 112 now. Only few projects are allowed to continue as usual to avoid further delay.






Source: Youtube.com/watch?v=gWIwt1loEnw


----------



## ZZ-II

so only a few more floors to go


----------



## npboy99

It's already huge, that spire will make it absolutely tower over the city!


----------



## akif90

*by: Shaiful Baker*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

If on schedule, she should be topped off within a month


----------



## D_iliew

Month ago


----------



## QalzimCity

^^more than that it seems. It is sad to see PTT being dwarfed in KL...


----------



## nazrey

PTT in KLCC now over 20 years old but KLCC area still many empty plot of lands, soon investor may like to invest the land around TRX and Merdeka Tower more than KLCC...


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-GzfHWHTnK/

 photo by cempakaair of instagram


----------



## Artur77

But once there were farm fields, and when the British built up their beautiful buildings around them, the Malays set the condition for them not to touch the farm land. And so the British did not touch, and the Malays left it and a beautiful square of independence turned out. A worthy place in a worthy country.


----------



## Rimau




----------



## Munwon

back under construction?


----------



## [email protected]

Munwon said:


> back under construction?


Yes


----------



## nazrey

Credit to jingway__ from instagram








Credit to greaterkualalumpur from instagram


----------



## nazrey

Credit @jimorz3040 from instagram








Credit @sham_pudin_isa from instagram








Credit @sham_pudin_isa from instagram


----------



## nazrey

>











Credit @littlebell.gg from instagram


----------



## nazrey

View from the tower









Credit @watashizamryhttps://www.instagram.com/watashizamry/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @shinji_akimura from instagram


----------



## akif90




----------



## nazrey

Credit @*kaixian.wong_76*


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Credit @wjun1818








Credit @shahzeriridza


----------



## davidwsk

*PNB’s assets under management reached RM312b in FY19*

Monday, 04 May 2020
2:59 PM MYT


> KUALA LUMPUR: Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) recorded positive results in its financial year ended Dec 31, 2019 with its assets under management (AUM) surpassing the RM300bil mark.
> 
> It said on Monday the AUM reached RM312bil while units in circulation increased by 7.3% to almost 254 billion.











PNB’s assets under management reached RM312b in FY19


KUALA LUMPUR: Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) recorded positive results in its financial year ended Dec 31, 2019 with its assets under management (AUM) surpassing the RM300bil mark.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## YaelSD

Damn! this building is brutal!
The proportions are blown out but because of the height, it still looks proportionate.
Looks very sci-fi


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Does anyone know when it’ll reach it’s full height?


----------



## nazrey

Completion 2021









RM7bil development: (from left) Rizal, Zeti and PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd CEO Tengku Datuk Ab Aziz Tengku Mahmud at the show gallery.








PNB: Merdeka 118 to break even in 10 years


KUALA LUMPUR: The RM7bil Merdeka 118 development, which will house Malaysia’s next tallest building, is expected to break even in about 10 years.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Pity that Tradewinds supertall project next to Kenanga International Tower can not go on yet.


----------



## ajosh821

*Greater Kuala Lumpur Development*

*







*


----------



## nazrey

From Titiwangsa Lake









Credit @creatorshubkl


----------



## ajosh821

*Nabil Jefri*


----------



## ZZ-II

Despite the tall spire it'll be probably one of my favourite towers in the world when completed.

A pity it's the only Megatall U/C right now


----------



## sepul

This Canadian foodie relocated to KL from China. His new apartment has a great view over KL downtown and Merdeka118.


----------



## ajosh821

All photos from *ameensariesphotography, sewjianhao*, and *theszumeister*


----------



## Dude254

Still will be shorter than Shanghai tower in top floor height.
They could have just done away with the spire!


----------



## ssoott

Dude254 said:


> Still will be shorter than Shanghai tower in top floor height.
> They could have just done away with the spire!


Don't start. You'll regret that


----------



## [email protected]

ssoott said:


> Don't start. You'll regret that


What’s wrong with that? That’s the truth. I agree with him


----------



## nazrey

[email protected] said:


> What’s wrong with that? That’s the truth. I agree with him


Nothing wrong and need to respect the spirit of architecture from Australia. Fender Katsalidis.








Home | Fender Katsalidis


Founded on the philosophy of innovation through collaboration, Fender Katsalidis has evolved from a Melbourne-centric architectural practice, to a highly awarded, multi-disciplinary international design firm whose work now influences built environment thinking across the globe.




fkaustralia.com


----------



## Zaz965

in my opinion, Merdeka is more gorgeous without spire


----------



## akif90




----------



## nazrey

The project located in '90s booming economic area, that's why you could see lowrise and old building all around it while PTT located in 2k booming era onwards. This is contrasting redefined of Kuala Lumpur.









Credit @fahmi ABU BAKAR


----------



## nazrey

1990s booming area









Credit @foongpc








Credit @trentegarcon


----------



## nazrey

Credit @visualrepublik


----------



## ssoott

[email protected] said:


> What’s wrong with that? That’s the truth. I agree with him


Not that part. I've seen that pattern for countless times already. He's not talking about the aesthetics seriously. He just want to start a fight about height comparison. See how he simply disappeared after dropping the 'Shanghai Tower' bomb. That's why I said stop. 

Btw, the final spire design is still a mystery. I love it if they make it all-glass faceted design like in the latest rendering. If not, if they decided to cut corners like what happened to Vincom Tower, then I wholeheartedly agree that this tower will look so much better without the spire.


----------



## LoveArki

Forgive those from the US. They forget that the One World Trade Centre's spire is also counted that makes it 541m tall when the spire is not even architectural compared to Merdeka 118 and PTT.


----------



## A Chicagoan

No respectable Chicagoan endorses 1WTC's "spire"!


----------



## nazrey

Credit @jingway__








Credit @jingway__








Credit @masran_hardrock


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

thewallpart6 said:


> Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


Look taller than TRX


----------



## KlHighriser

Core 114
Abdul Khabir Mohamed Ali


----------



## sepul




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## akif90

PHOTO BY MOHD KUSH


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## ajosh821

*Fendy Gan*


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## KlHighriser

Tallest structure in Malaysia.
*Siva Kumar*


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## KlHighriser

*Siva Kumar*


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur by Zul Anawi, on Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

how far is the core away from topping out?


----------



## KlHighriser

ZZ-II said:


> how far is the core away from topping out?


Can't pinpoint exactly what core level it is now. My guess is around lvl 114-115 and if so it should top out by this month.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## KlHighriser

*@shinji_akimura*


----------



## PenangLion

Floor 118!


----------



## Travel Info

Latest video update of PNB 118 / Merdeka 118 / Warisan Merdeka Tower Kuala Lumpur Malaysia.


----------



## Travel Info

Street view, zoom in view and drone view of PNB 118


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 and Kuala Lumpur Skyline July 2020 latest video


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 and Kuala Lumpur Skyline today update


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Merdeka 118 / KL 118) street view, drone view, zoom in view latest update.


----------



## ajosh821

*Akula*


----------



## nazrey




----------



## trustevil

It's already taller than any other building in the city unless that's an optical illusion or hill height


----------



## nazrey

JA_01092020_12.34.56.jpg by Jari Anttonen, on Flickr


----------



## Io-Diegetic

Is it at 118 floors now?


----------



## luq9090

one of woker kl118 said the the height of kl118 is 679m n the top roof is 570m..679 not fr sea level


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## ZZ-II

luq9090 said:


> one of woker kl118 said the the height of kl118 is 679m n the top roof is 570m..679 not fr sea level


Would be cool if this one would end up at 700m


----------



## hizad




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 July 2020 latest update


----------



## Io-Diegetic

The roof definitely to me does not look to be at 570 meters high. In many of the recent drone videos it looks to only be slightly taller than the exchange 106. Which is at 492 meters if you count the bottom of the building.


----------



## ZZ-II

Io-Diegetic said:


> The roof definitely to me does not look to be at 570 meters high. In many of the recent drone videos it looks to only be slightly taller than the exchange 106. Which is at 492 meters if you count the bottom of the building.


Time will tell. Hope the tower will top out already this year.


----------



## ssoott

luq9090 said:


> one of woker kl118 said the the height of kl118 is 679m n the top roof is 570m..679 not fr sea level
> View attachment 298762


I have extreme doubt about this guy's claim. The core is already topped out and it doesn't look like 570m


----------



## Paolonutini98

Credit to fauzizulqurnain


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 July 2020 Compilation


----------



## akif90

credit to Md kush


----------



## skymuseum

We hope all is well.

This is the Skyscraper Museum located in New York City. We are currently working on an upcoming exhibit, Supertall 2020, as a continuation of our survey on supertall skyscrapers. Please see the as yet unpublished project here: https://skyscraper.org/supertall/lineup/ Grid – Supertall!

One building we are researching is Merdeka 118 and looking for photographs of the recent progress for our website. We saw this post. We are wondering if we can obtain your permission to use your image, the following: 








We will provide a photo credit following the image. 

Thank you and we hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## The Farmer

Construction site photo 1









Construction site photo 2









A peek from Merdeka MRT station underground walkway.









A view from Bandar Malaysia 4km away.


----------



## Nagieb

skymuseum said:


> We hope all is well.
> 
> This is the Skyscraper Museum located in New York City. We are currently working on an upcoming exhibit, Supertall 2020, as a continuation of our survey on supertall skyscrapers. Please see the as yet unpublished project here: https://skyscraper.org/supertall/lineup/ Grid – Supertall!
> 
> One building we are researching is Merdeka 118 and looking for photographs of the recent progress for our website. We saw this post. We are wondering if we can obtain your permission to use your image, the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will provide a photo credit following the image.
> 
> Thank you and we hope to hear from you soon!


The project manager for this project is Turner Construction. They are located on Hudson St not far from where you are. Try asking them for pictures and updates. I'm sure they will help you.


----------



## KlHighriser

_core 116_ 
* Visual Haus*


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 represents Malaysia Skyline


----------



## philip

Good progress. Great addition to the skyline.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

i thought this was 2113 feet, why is it 2152 feet? Im confused


----------



## luq9090




----------



## luq9090




----------



## luq9090




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 in progress latest update July 2020


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 Kuala Lumpur Malaysia July 2020 latest video update


----------



## lckit88

Today's Photos


----------



## trustevil

So is roof height taller than CPT? was there a height increase or are the measurements from sea level?


----------



## lckit88

trustevil said:


> So is roof height taller than CPT? was there a height increase or are the measurements from sea level?


Hmm🤔🤔 not 2 sure about height measurement between this tower & CPT tower


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 Timelapse Aug 2020


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

DeaconG said:


> This is probably the only megatall that's going to be completed any time soon. Here's hoping!


Seeing as it's the only Megatall under construction anywhere (and indeed, the only tower above 500 m under construction), that prediction seems pretty accurate. No other Megatall is even at the prep stage at the moment, although there is the stalled (and seemingly doomed) Jeddah Tower which was abandoned a third of the way through construction, and the topped-out Goldin Finance 117 which misses the Megatall mark by three meters.


----------



## DeaconG

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Seeing as it's the only Megatall under construction anywhere (and indeed, the only tower above 500 m under construction), that prediction seems pretty accurate. No other Megatall is even at the prep stage at the moment, although there is the stalled (and seemingly doomed) Jeddah Tower which was abandoned a third of the way through construction, and the topped-out Goldin Finance 117 which misses the Megatall mark by three meters.


Jeddah Tower="You will build KIng Abdullah City OR ELSE."😭
Goldin Finance 117="De plane! De plane!" Grrr... 🤬


----------



## trustevil

KlHighriser said:


> *
> View attachment 444131
> 
> 
> SFL 549.253M
> Visual Republik*


Is this from sea level or ground floor? I'm hoping the latter. But 1802 ft to the top of the core?


----------



## 2206

one of the best video from youtube

IT looks soooooooooo tall


----------



## QalzimCity

Beautiful! Wish DBKL could repaint those Seri Sarawak flats something other than brown. Maybe color them fully with bright orange or light grey


----------



## trustevil

KlHighriser said:


> *
> View attachment 444131
> 
> 
> SFL 549.253M
> Visual Republik*


Structural Floor Level @ 549 m? Can anyone elaborate on the height? I'm sure we're all curious about whether the building grew in height from the 500m belief or is it a mistake in height? Something like 549m from sea level?


----------



## ssoott

trustevil said:


> Structural Floor Level @ 549 m? Can anyone elaborate on the height? I'm sure we're all curious about whether the building grew in height from the 500m belief or is it a mistake in height? Something like 549m from sea level?


Who knows? At one side, the engineers working on the tower says that the SFL is 549m but on the other side, most eyes on the ground clearly see that the highest core is definitely just around 500m as earlier sources said. Horizon skyline comparison and angle differences from the top compared to PTT and TRX seems to confirm this too. But in the end, the_ engineers _have spoken. Maybe that 549m figure is indeed from sea level? (PNB is located on a hill btw) So I don't know. And I'm sure many is as confused as I am.


----------



## Kadzman

trustevil said:


> Structural Floor Level @ 549 m? Can anyone elaborate on the height? I'm sure we're all curious about whether the building grew in height from the 500m belief or is it a mistake in height? Something like 549m from sea level?


Referring to the only credible drawings that we have (posts #2981, #2983), the absolute height from the lowest ground level to top of roof is 509m(it's not that clear). The ground level is about 46m asl. I guess we can be sure the core is at least 500m vertical height but as for the 549m height, somebody has to verify the "zero" datum value whether taken from ground or sea level. I wouldn't want to be too optimistic by jumping the gun with the claims..


----------



## QalzimCity

One thing for sure the SFL height of PNB118 above ground now is about the same with the entire height of Taipei101 with it's spire. That's already quite a height tho


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (KL118) newest August 2020 in progress update


----------



## trustevil

Maybe that hill thing is the reason got that height.. or it could be that part of the ground level is higher than another part. I don't live there so couldn't say for sure. Was there a topping out ceremony though?


----------



## R063R

Can anyone explain to me why KL has so many tall skycrapers compared to other ASEAN cities? 😅


----------



## al-numbers

R063R said:


> Can anyone explain to me why KL has so many tall skycrapers compared to other ASEAN cities? 😅


As a Malaysian: land prices, tendency of companies to build their own offices than seeking rent, and... just plain ego.
That seed was planted when Petronas was built, and it never died.


----------



## jasonyeo94




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (KL118) 2020 latest in progress video


----------



## Skyscrapers&More




----------



## QalzimCity

HAPPY 63rd MERDEKA DAY MALAYSIA❤🇲🇾















SKYRUN


----------



## Kadzman

Posts #3057, 3058
Excellent videos, some of the best on KL I've seen and #3058 gives a great narrative on the historical connection between the 1957 Merdeka(Independence) Declaration at the stadium and the adjacent site of Merdeka 118 building presently under construction.


----------



## PDH

Great work KL, what a beautiful tower for you all! i would love to visit one day!

Hope everyone is going well and staying safe over there!


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Thank you for the well wishes, especially when it's coming from our fellow melting pot ally, Australia. Stay safe and healthy!❤


----------



## Hudson11

I'm so glad this tower is rising. 2020 has been a heck of a year but at least there's projects like this to watch.


----------



## trustevil

So is the core topped out now? Is it 548 meters or just 500? From ground or first floor


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

trustevil said:


> So is the core topped out now? Is it 548 meters or just 500? From ground or first floor


yes the core is topped out


----------



## Io-Diegetic

That’s not what they meant.


----------



## aiman!

*Merdeka 118 New Promo Video*


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Io-Diegetic said:


> That’s not what they meant.


Yeah, but we have no idea how tall it is. It's kind of interesting that despite this being such a huge tower, we still don't know the baseline they use for measuring the height or how tall it is from that baseline.


----------



## Kadzman

5g


aiman! said:


> *Merdeka 118 New Promo Video*


I think there's a misconception that 1957, Malaysia was born. Malaysia as a nation only came into being 16 September 1963. 31st August 1957 was when Britain relinquished her rule over the Federation of Malaya only, which were the eleven states in the Malay peninsula. Singapore, Sabah and Sarawak only gained their independence exactly six years later and sixteen days later Malaysia was born with all the the mentioned states and territories. That 16 Sept. date is our Malaysia Day as opposed to Independence Day 31 Aug.


----------



## trustevil

Io-Diegetic said:


> That’s not what they meant.


I meant the top of the core being 500 or 548 meters from ground level. I believe 548 is sea level but we can dream


----------



## KlHighriser

Not sure if accurate but found on Twitter through a worker there.


----------



## EightFive

uhg that spire.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

EightFive said:


> uhg that spire.


I doubt the spire will be that tall like One WTCs spire. But even if it is that tall, at the end of the day at least we’re getting a Megatall


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Strangely, the spire is not to scale with the rest of the drawing. Its tip is below where the 650 m line should be. Then again, the same goes for the roof. Does the drawing show an older design?


----------



## EightFive

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I doubt the spire will be that tall like One WTCs spire. But even if it is that tall, at the end of the day at least we’re getting a Megatall


Its not a megatall without the megaspire.


----------



## KlHighriser

Kyll.Ing. said:


> Strangely, the spire is not to scale with the rest of the drawing. Its tip is below where the 650 m line should be. Then again, the same goes for the roof. Does the drawing show an older design?


No, the drawing isn't up to scale because its an old render from skyscraper center.
And the spire from sources I've heard is around 155-160m but on the render it's exaggerated by the looks of it to 170+m.


----------



## trustevil

So maybe the roof is higher than 518m I mean it looks pretty tall already and not as wide as that skyscraperpage.com render.


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 Tower (KL118) WARISAN MERDEKA 118 Kuala Lumpur Malaysia 2020 latest in progress video


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 Warisan Merdeka Tower (KL118) in progress update September 2020


----------



## ZZ-II

Rising forever!


----------



## al-hebati




----------



## QalzimCity

SIVA KUMAR 



__ https://www.facebook.com/1263529515/posts/10217986967966801


----------



## ajosh821

*aqmalazmii*


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower) new level glass window cladding installed 27th September 2020


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower) - Zoom in view on 27th September 2020


----------



## sepul




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## EywaEywa

sepul said:


>


the yellow dome palace perhaps official residence for king or for PM. maybe the black glass window under the dome was a 'sightseeing deck' for leaders to see Merdeka 118 and entire downtown


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## redcode

Sep 26

Panoramic by RICO Lee, trên Flickr


----------



## nazrey

EywaEywa said:


> the yellow dome palace perhaps official residence for king or for PM. maybe the black glass window under the dome was a 'sightseeing deck' for leaders to see Merdeka 118 and entire downtown


Good observe!


----------



## nazrey

Best shot of current supertalls in KL!

Petronas Towers
KL Tower
Menara Telekom
The Exchange 106
Four Seasons Place
So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur (U/C) - 2022
Kempinski Hotel (U/C) - 2022
Merdeka 118 (U/C) - 2021
IBN Bukit Bintang (U/C) - 2023
Plaza Rakyat (revived) - TBA
Lot M Tower (proposal)
Tradewinds Square (proposal)
Pavilion Square (proposal)
Signature Tower BBCC (proposal)
NOTE: All list of towers could be in this one shot!








Source: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## ssoott

nazrey said:


> Best shot of current supertalls in KL!
> 
> Petronas Towers
> KL Tower
> Menara Telekom
> The Exchange 106
> Four Seasons Place
> So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur (U/C) - 2022
> Kempinski Hotel (U/C) - 2022
> Merdeka 118 (U/C) - 2021
> IBN Bukit Bintang (U/C) - 2023
> Plaza Rakyat (revived) - TBA
> Lot M Tower (proposal)
> Tradewinds Square (proposal)
> Pavilion Square (proposal)
> Signature Tower BBCC (proposal)
> NOTE: All list of towers could be in this one shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


All the supertalls and megatall of Bandar Malaysia will be visible in this shot too. You can see the former Sungai Besi airstrip on the upper left corner just right of the Exchange. Not sure about KL Metropolis signature tower though. The pic is too blurry to pinpoint the location of Kuala Lumpur High Court and Jalan Duta.


----------



## nazrey

Jalan Duta cluster is in far right out of the shot already. It is adjacent with Mon't Kiara.


----------



## Kadzman

KL, two sentinels. My own image.


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower) 30th September 2020 new level glass window cladding installed


----------



## World 2 World

source:


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## sepul

Boom!
Notice Genting city on the mountain-top.


----------



## trustevil

That's super cool and supertall only a few buildings above the clouds


----------



## akif90

PHOTO BY YAMAN IBRAHIM


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower) 4th October 2020 new level glass window cladding installed


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower) 4th October 2020 zoom in view


----------



## sepul

trustevil said:


> That's super cool and supertall only a few buildings above the clouds


Imagine riding the transparent elevator on a cloudy day, climbing up the low-lying clouds, then arriving at the observation level with this spectacular view above KL sky with clouds beneath. Magical.


----------



## trustevil

Definitely surreal not like an inside elevator


----------



## vallzo

In the future, we will be measuring skyscrapers by their height above cloud level.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Yeah... I don't think so. This is the last U/C megatall and it doesn't seem like we'll have any more, anytime soon.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

A Chicagoan said:


> Yeah... I don't think so. This is the last U/C megatall and it doesn't seem like we'll have any more, anytime soon.


Assuming the height in the title is correct, it's not only the last U/C Megatall, but the tallest U/C tower worldwide by a margin of more than 150 meters. The next one on the list is 499 meters. At least there's some hope Goldin Finance 117 may start up again, it's topped-out but stagnant at 597 m.


----------



## KillerZavatar

A Chicagoan said:


> Yeah... I don't think so. This is the last U/C megatall and it doesn't seem like we'll have any more, anytime soon.


some more or less likely candidates are:

Uptown Dubai, a few years out still and many things can still go wrong.
Jeddah Tower, could start soon or never.
Dubai Creek Tower, believed to restart only when competition to Dubai is on the horizon.
Tradewinds Square, likely to start soon, but also likely to get a redesign.
Bandar Malaysia, unlikely to reach 600m in my opinion, also still many years out from construction.
Signature Tower, super slow and unlikely to get approved in its current form.
The Blade, not much progress, but not dead yet.

Nothing too promising indeed.


----------



## iuziud

Beautiful building. Thanks for pictures!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

KillerZavatar said:


> some more or less likely candidates are:
> 
> Uptown Dubai, a few years out still and many things can still go wrong.
> Jeddah Tower, could start soon or never.
> Dubai Creek Tower, believed to restart only when competition to Dubai is on the horizon.
> Tradewinds Square, likely to start soon, but also likely to get a redesign.
> Bandar Malaysia, unlikely to reach 600m in my opinion, also still many years out from construction.
> Signature Tower, super slow and unlikely to get approved in its current form.
> The Blade, not much progress, but not dead yet.
> Nothing too promising indeed.


It seems to me like the two projects in Kuala Lumpur are the most likely candidates to be completed as planned, although they may face a redesign or two. The two in Dubai are hamstrung by the real estate crisis, Jeddah Tower makes no economic sense, Signature Tower has been in development for around a decade without anything moving forward (and also facing real estate prices too low to be worth the cost), and have we even heard anything about The Blade since it was first proposed several years ago?


----------



## hkskyline

10/4

Palace of Culture, Kuala Lumpur by sydbad, on Flickr

Lake Titiwangsa, Kuala Lumpur by sydbad, on Flickr


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - 9th October 2020 (Warisan Merdeka Tower) new level glass window cladding installed


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## jasonyeo94

Looks like 118 isn't the last level of this beast. PNB 121 instead ?


----------



## Io-Diegetic

If they increased the roof height of this building that would be amazing.


----------



## luq9090

tambah floor n pendek kn antena pls


----------



## Hudson11

Floor 118 is probably the last habitable level with the core extending above for mechanical space and support for the massive spire.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## QalzimCity

^^ Great news! I thought they will just end it at floor 118 and straight up continue with building the spire, looks like Karl Fender must have planned it really thoroughly by adding the extra 4 core levels


----------



## nazrey

The soon-to-be second tallest building in the world will be equipped with light strips that gradually moves from one corner to another.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## ssoott

Are those white rectangular panels part of the design? Seems off to me...


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

ssoott said:


> Are those white rectangular panels part of the design? Seems off to me...


It’s probably just a layer of glass yet to be installed, I doubt it’ll be visible in the final product


----------



## sepul




----------



## trustevil

I think this will be topped out by years end maybe early next year at the latest


----------



## perheps

Someone mention may be 118 floors then they notice 122 floors? could be wrong?


----------



## sepul




----------



## nazrey

Jalan Kuchai Lama (Kuchai)


Aerial view of the Kuchai MRT Station site showing the long rail storage.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## sepul




----------



## silverian86

Taken yesterday


----------



## akif90

*Photo by Potraithouse







*


----------



## trustevil

It's getting pretty huge! I can't wait to see the crown before they add the goofy antenna


----------



## azey

Lol that ‘goofy’ antenna has historical meaning, structural integrity and designed by renowned Australian architect,cladded fully with glass just like a cherry on top of any great cake


----------



## Cristy312

azey said:


> Lol that ‘goofy’ antenna has historical meaning, structural integrity and designed by renowned Australian architect,cladded fully with glass just like a cherry on top of any great cake


Nah, they only put it there to make it the second tallest in the world
Also calling a stick as being made by a "renowned australian architect" is kinda like praising a modern art artist for drawing a line on a blank canvas


----------



## LoveArki

trustevil said:


> It's getting pretty huge! I can't wait to see the crown before they add the goofy antenna


You remind me of One World Trade Center.


----------



## Daysra

Yes that antenna is pretty goofy lol. It would look just as good (or better) without, but alas, they chose to put it on. So that's what we'll have.

I think there will be a time window where the tower will have it's completed appearance but without the antenna, so I'm gonna get my camera ready.


----------



## KlHighriser

*@st.cam*


----------



## Kadzman

You guys forget that per CTBUH, architectural spires count into the total official height but antennae do not. It is what it is..


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## azey

Yess just like Empire State, look so much better without the spire actually,almost a 100 years old of eyesore i must say

Back to topic,
Is the construction ongoing? Someone posted about a delay of 6 months ,was it legit?


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## jasonyeo94

azey said:


> Yess just like Empire State, look so much better without the spire actually,almost a 100 years old of eyesore i must say
> 
> Back to topic,
> Is the construction ongoing? Someone posted about a delay of 6 months ,was it legit?





azey said:


> Yess just like Empire State, look so much better without the spire actually,almost a 100 years old of eyesore i must say
> 
> Back to topic,
> Is the construction ongoing? Someone posted about a delay of 6 months ,was it legit?


Nah, don't think so. Slowing down maybe yes. And they are doing the final outriggers of the towers right now.


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, KLCC and KL street view 10th November, 2020


----------



## lesart

azey said:


> Yess just like Empire State, look so much better without the spire actually,almost a 100 years old of eyesore i must say
> 
> Back to topic,
> Is the construction ongoing? Someone posted about a delay of 6 months ,was it legit?


At the early stage of the constraction - yes, delay because of issue of the foundation. 

Once the superstructure construction start - everything is back on track. 

Although it feels now - that they are no longer feeling the pressure to finish it quickly. Not with the soft office market, poor tourism. Remember that 1/3rd of the tower is hotel, and the base is humungous shopping podium. Both items are not very sexy pieces of real estate now....


----------



## sepul




----------



## nazrey

by amysvhaimi_msf








by shafizanjohari








by shinji_akimura








by ziyang_trevor








by anturimba


----------



## nazrey

*It has the tallest glass-panelled elevator in the world & highest observation deck in Asia*
The elevator that is used to reach the observation deck is attached on the side of the building and it will use glass panels. Since the observation deck is located at the highest floor of the skyscraper, it will undeniably be the tallest glass-panelled elevator in the world. Moreover, the observation deck will be the highest observation deck in Asia. In the near future, visitors can travel up more than 100-storeys in a glass box while looking out the city. The experience will definitely be breathtaking.
































by chonghanvui



> 12 of the elevators installed at the KL118 Tower have a travel speed of 10m/s and this includes 11 KONE DoubleDeck. Besides these,* two DoubleDeck observation elevators *with travel speed of 8m/s, and two service elevators with travel speed of 9m/s and travel height of almost 500m are also included.











2014-06-25 KONE wins an order for KL118 Tower, the tallest building in Malaysia - KONE Thailand


2014-06-25 KONE wins an order for KL118 Tower, the tallest building in Malaysia



www.kone.co.th


----------



## nazrey

At the end of the linear park sits Look @ 118 Café, with a feature wall on the facade memorialising the historic moment of Tunku Abdul Rahman's momentuous outstretched hand when he declared Malaysia's independence. 








The Merdeka 118 Precinct is designed with a variety of landscaped public spaces for the community – the biggest of which is the scenic Merdeka Boulevard @ 118 Linear Park.


----------



## trustevil

I'm sure most of us don't care about ctbuh and their idea of spires and official heights. Especially when it comes to that stupid antenna on one wtc. Could've been a win if the roof height was 1776 but no... Oh well what's done is done and maybe they will clad the spire on this unlike they did in Vietnam and again at the lakhta center


----------



## QalzimCity

We have the same mutual feeling towards CTBUH, they probably had disappointed the Americans in the past with the whole antenna vs spire things, but, they too had disappointed us Malaysians with TRX's height by assuming the tower can effortlessly levitates itself


----------



## Io-Diegetic

I’m an American, and I’m pissed. About how the ctbuh only put the Exchange 106 at 445 meters. When it’s easily a lot taller than that.


----------



## nazrey

As tall as it can be..no need to worry about. KL just need more landmark-scapes. 

People here in the region said KL is all about Twin Towers since 1999 so KL now proved them that KL boleh (can).


----------



## nazrey

by fenderkatsalidis








by luxurynomade


----------



## KlHighriser

_*@mamotalhah*_


----------



## KillHatred

Looking at the 'anatomy' of a megatall sure hits differently


----------



## perheps

Possible 122 floors this one I did count them I did 8 times but I not sure if they would be 118 floors


----------



## nazrey

Park Hyatt


----------



## Jay

This turned out so amazing. The jagged facade angles remind me of 1WTC a bit. 



Io-Diegetic said:


> I’m an American, and I’m pissed. About how the ctbuh only put the Exchange 106 at 445 meters. When it’s easily a lot taller than that.


Could be, but from some angles that looks about right. Odd it's not taller than Petronas's spires though.

The CTBUH helped Malaysia at the USA's expense and now it's dicking them over too, as the CTBUH does. At the end of the day Kuala Lumpur has enough crazy tall buildings, it's second to only NYC in the 400+ meter club.


----------



## Higgibaby

Dubai?


----------



## nazrey

South KL








North KL








North-West KL








@AZMISHARIF


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## lckit88

Today's photo


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## KlHighriser

Last outriggers
*@amysvhaimi_msf*


----------



## nazrey

@ WanFly Studio


----------



## World 2 World

Merdeka 118 at 3:21


----------



## 2206

photo_by_nickson


----------



## The Farmer

2206 said:


> photo_by_nickson


This reminds me of Victoria Peak in Hong Kong. Malaysian version of breath taking skyscraper's night view.


----------



## KlHighriser

Above all.
*@meed_baron*


----------



## QalzimCity

I miss taking tram to The Peak Hongkong, go corona go!


----------



## 2206

KlHighriser said:


> View attachment 765606
> 
> 
> Above all.
> *@meed_baron*



Crop it for viewing pleasure😇


----------



## 2206

The Farmer said:


> This reminds me of Victoria Peak in Hong Kong. Malaysian version of breath taking skyscraper's night view.


Speaking Victoria Peak, for me Lugard Road on left side offers better view and it's free!
Taken 2017
IMG_3834P2a by cth2206, on Flickr







QalzimCity said:


> I miss taking tram to The Peak Hongkong, go corona go!


Taking bus, the journey even wonderful!


----------



## nazrey

400 m + STRUCTURES

Merdeka 118
Petronas Tower 1
Petronas Tower 2
Exchange 106
KL Tower









@ ONESKY








DID YOU KNOW: KL Tower is erected atop the Nanas Hill Forest Reserve amid the city centre of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## redcode

Không có tiêu đề by Vanessa Ventura, trên Flickr


----------



## sepul




----------



## KlHighriser

Visualisation.
*@taufiqreid*


----------



## KlHighriser

*@wawammar86*


----------



## nazrey

@ ONESKY (as of November 2020)








*EVENTS: Stadium Merdeka (since 1957)
SPORT*
1957 Pestabola Merdeka or Merdeka Tournament
1957 Malaya Cup
1964 *Olympics qualifying football tournament*
1965 SEAP Games
1971 SEAP Games
1977 SEA Games
1980 *Olympics qualifying football tournament*
1985 *FIFA qualification match*
1989 SEA Games

*CONCERT*
1961 - *Cliff Richards*
1996 - *Michael Jackson*'s HIStory World Tourfilled
2003 - *Linkin Park *Meteora World Tour
2003 - Jay Chou The One World Tour
2004 - *Scorpions*
2004 - *Mariah Carey* Charmbracelet World Tour
2005 - Jay Chou Incomparable World Tour
2007 - My Chemical Romance
2008 - *Celine Dion* Taking Chances World Tour
2008 - *The Avril Lavigne* Tour
2011 - *Justin Bieber* world tour
2012 - *Jennifer Lopez* Dance Again World Tour Live
2012 - *The Avril Lavigne *Black Star Tour
2013 - *Metallica*
2014 - *The Avril Lavigne *Tour
2014 - *Mariah Carey *The Elusive Chanteuse Show
2015 - *Bon Jovi*
2016 - Jay Chou Invincible World Tour
2016 - *EXO* Exo Planet #2 - The Exo'luxion World Tour
2017 - *EXO* Exo Planet #3 - The Exo'luxion World Tour
2017 - *Big Bang* MADE (V.I.P) Tour
2017 - G-Dragon Act III: M.O.T.T.E World Tour


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

nazrey said:


> @ ONESKY (as of November 2020)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EVENTS: Stadium Merdeka (since 1957)
> SPORT*
> 1957 Pestabola Merdeka or Merdeka Tournament
> 1957 Malaya Cup
> 1964 Olympics qualifying football tournament
> 1965 SEAP Games
> 1971 SEAP Games
> 1977 SEA Games
> 1980 Olympics qualifying football tournament
> 1985 FIFA qualification match
> 1989 SEA Games
> 
> *CONCERT*
> 1961 - Cliff Richards
> 1996 - Michael Jackson's HIStory World Tourfilled
> 2003 - Linkin Park Meteora World Tour
> 2003 - Jay Chou The One World Tour
> 2004 - Scorpions
> 2004 - Mariah Carey Charmbracelet World Tour
> 2005 - Jay Chou Incomparable World Tour
> 2007 - My Chemical Romance
> 2008 - Celine Dion Taking Chances World Tour
> 2008 - The Avril Lavigne Tour
> 2011 - Justin Bieber world tour
> 2012 - Jennifer Lopez Dance Again World Tour Live
> 2012 - The Avril Lavigne Black Star Tour
> 2013 - Metallica
> 2014 - The Avril Lavigne Tour
> 2014 - Mariah Carey The Elusive Chanteuse Show
> 2015 - Bon Jovi
> 2016 - Jay Chou Invincible World Tour
> 2016 - EXO Exo Planet #2 - The Exo'luxion World Tour
> 2017 - EXO Exo Planet #3 - The Exo'luxion World Tour
> 2017 - Big Bang MADE (V.I.P) Tour
> 2017 - G-Dragon Act III: M.O.T.T.E World Tour


Its incredible how much a single area can change in half a century


----------



## realitybites-u

The reflection is obvious.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey




----------



## 2206

twitter.com/heartpatrick1


----------



## Kadzman

2206 said:


> twitter.com/heartpatrick1


Why does the lower part look distorted?


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## nazrey

@ STYFLY STUDIO


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 street view - 26th November, 2020


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## nazrey

I can see Edition hotel by Marriott which construct by YTL!! It is progressive faster than expected.


----------



## QalzimCity

Realitybitesu your office is blessed with that millions dollar view (probably the best view in KL)


----------



## aiman!

it's from 1 Sentrum I reckon.


----------



## nazrey

*EVENTS: Stadium Negara Indoor Stadium (since 1962)
SPORT*
1992 - Asian Taekwondo Championships
1992 - Rothmans, Thomas Cup/Uber Cup and Malaysia

*CONCERT/INDOOR SHOW*
1972 - *The Bee Gees*
1973 - Santana – Caravanserai Tour
1988- Tina Turner, Break Every Rule World Tour
1990 - Eric Clapton
1991 - *Kylie Minogue*, Rhythm of Love Tour
1991 - Gloria Estefan, Into the Light World Tour
1992 - Holiday on Ice
1994 - *Sting*
1995 - *Cliff Richard*, The Hit List Tour
1995 - *Bon Jovi*, These Days Tour
1996 - Def Leppard, Slang World Tour
2004 - *Sarah Brightman*, Harem World Tour
2006 - INXS
2007 - Muse, Black Holes and Revelations Tour
2007- TVXQ
2007 - Kanye West
2009 - Jason Mraz
2009 - *Disney on Ice*
2010 - JYJ
2011- Digi Live KPOP Party 2011
2011 - Incubus
2011 - *David Archuleta*
2011 - *2PM*
2012 - F.T. Island
2012 - The Cranberries
2012 - Sum 41, Does This Look Infected?: 10th Anniversary Tour
2012 - Sandy Lam MMXII Concert – 28 July 2012
2012 - *Wonder Girls*
2012 - *Jonas Brothers*, Jonas Brothers World Tour
2012 - The Jacksons, Unity Tour
2013 - Paramore, The Self-Titled Tour
2013 - CN Blue: Blue Moon World Tour
2013 - Infinite, 2013 Infinite 1st World Tour "One Great Step"
2014 - *2NE1*: AON: All Or Nothing World Tour
2014 - CNBLUE: Can't Stop Concert
2014 - SIIMA Awards: 3rd South Indian International Movie Awards
2014 - Pet Shop Boys: Electric Tour
2014 - Running Man: Race Start! Running Man Fan Meeting Asia Tour Season 2
2015 - Taeyang Rise World Tour
2015 - *Backstreet boys* In a World Like This Tour
2015 - Pentatonix, On My Way Home Tour
2017 - Megadeth Dystopia World Tour
2017 - Seventeen (band) Seventeen 1st World Tour "Diamond Edge"
2018 - Wanna One Wanna One 1st Fan Meeting in Kuala Lumpur "Wanna Be Loved"


----------



## A Chicagoan

QalzimCity said:


> I don't think so, 20m is approximately around 5 storeys building, but by the look of it you can easily put another 10-15 or even a 20 storey building nearby on top of the trx to match pnb's current structural height


When it comes to skyscrapers, 20 meters is less than it sounds like.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## Hudson11

this thread is reminding me of the one for 1 WTC circa 2012. Eagerly awaiting the top out of the steel, and the construction of the spire...


----------



## nazrey

Same like PTT in 1997...


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## The Farmer

Breath-taking drone shot view of PNB118 and Kuala Lumpur.






Credit: KLXpress


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u

Just now at 7.52


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## DamienK

Sup13 said:


> Any luck finding a larger file of this construction drawing? Because I cant xd


I've found a large enough version that a few figures can be read!


----------



## KlHighriser

DamienK said:


> I've found a large enough version that a few figures can be read!
> 
> View attachment 832590


Similar to an earlier diagram
Lowest entry to top of the roof outlined at 509m and to spire at 635m.
Not sure whether this is the finalized dimensions or there's been a update.
P.S. the diagram doesn't show the full spire.


----------



## Io-Diegetic

Well we know there is no way the roof is at 564 meters.


----------



## realitybites-u

The roof has been confirmed to be 564 meters. Many changes have been done so what you see from the diagram is not updated.


----------



## trustevil

realitybites-u said:


> The roof has been confirmed to be 564 meters. Many changes have been done so what you see from the diagram is not updated.


You have proof? Would love to see an upgraded diagram or some type of blueprint that's official


----------



## realitybites-u

trustevil said:


> You have proof? Would love to see an upgraded diagram or some type of blueprint that's official


It's still confidential but according to someone that working directly with this project ( he even has been to level 118 of this tower and saw the final plan), the tower height without the pinnacle will be standing at 564m. He's not even revealing the final height that including the pinnacle due to secrecy of this project.



hekeleh said:


> TOP OF ROOF is 15.02m higher than this ---------->
> 
> 
> 
> But after TOP OF ROOF, we do have TOP OF CROWN, and TOP OF SPIRE level.





gohdubai said:


> View attachment 427618











MERDEKA 118 | Kuala Lumpur (Stadium Merdeka) | 118 fl | U/C


It looks super thin from this angle.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Focalor

His source explicitly said 564 meter from sea level
So 509 meter from ground to roof would probably be correct


----------



## Kadzman

Focalor said:


> His source explicitly said 564 meter from sea level
> So 509 meter from ground to roof would probably be correct


Apparently that 509m corresponds to the drawings we've seen. As for the tip of crown and spire, he's quite coy about it. I guess he's bound by secrecy, being himself part of the project.


----------



## jasonyeo94

I hope the new Covid-19 cluster detected yesterday at Jalan Stadium have nothing to do with this PNB 118 project. *Fingers crossed.


----------



## trustevil

Maybe taller roof shorter spire? That would be nice ey?


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - KL118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower - 13th December 2020 latest update


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - KL118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower - 13th December 2020 latest skyline update


----------



## Skyscrapers&More




----------



## davidwsk

From 30s... side by side with Exhange 106


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Why are we all arguing what the roof height is? We do NOT need another One WTC Debacle


----------



## al-numbers

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Why are we all arguing what the roof height is? We do NOT need another One WTC Debacle


Unless that is what most of us _secretly_ want, deep inside.

And besides, look at how much engagement the topic has brought forth. I'm sure Skyscrapercity and internet algorithms, if nothing else, likes that.


----------



## trustevil

I like the great debate! An uncertainty makes for good conversation


----------



## Io-Diegetic

I do consider the spire to be a part of PNB118’s height. But I am just curious about the roof height of the building. I am pretty sure it is at around 510 meters plus or minus a few meters. I guess it will be revealed when the building is completed next year.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u

credit to: kaluih


----------



## Faruk...

Can anybody open the dubai creek tower thread there is a news for that tower


----------



## Clouhhd

Really like this tower 🍌


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - KL118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower - 26th December 2020


----------



## zonmedia1

edited. double post.


----------



## zonmedia1

Ecopolisia said:


> Yeah, sure, looks nice, not the best facade quality ( quality to high quality at most. Not quite top quality or even the rare top/hyper quality, facade/cladding wise ) for such a prestigious megatall, though, tbh. They could have done ( with a much more effort and focus, now when it's a frea*** megatall, kinda slightly sad in that regard) way more to the facade quality as well, OTHERWISE the facade look and overall building's design is sure damn nice, indeed. With out a doubt, but still, hmm. Lol🤷‍♂️😊😉👍👌🌈💎


Where u from dude?..u sound NV...


----------



## zonmedia1

Everyone...how do i change my passcode, i forgot it both; passcode and email registered. 

Sorry for out of topic.


----------



## zonmedia1

For info, I was zonmedia.


----------



## Focalor

Atrium view from level 40









FB Merdeka118


----------



## azey

Out of many buildings inspired by diamonds, i think this one really took it the next level, embodied the crystalline facets truthfully, imagine this supertower on a hot sunny day, it will look like a supermassive blue diamond right smack in the middle of Kl downtown even Elizabeth Taylor get jealous....


----------



## jasonyeo94

Handsome boy's progress.


----------



## Ecopolisia

zonmedia1 said:


> Where u from dude?..u sound NV...


Hmm, NV? What does that actually stands for?North Vietnam, Naamloze Vennootschap, Nevada(could most likely be the latter, but hey, I'm not American to know that beforehand .. Lol) , or what?. Lol.. 
Anyway, it stays clearly on my profile caption above my comments/replies(next to my user name...) , where there's an obvious flag to indicate it like the majority of the users in here??.. Lol.. Well, now you know, at least..Any, updates, folks? 😅😉👍🤘💎


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## zonmedia1

Ecopolisia said:


> Hmm, NV? What does that actually stands for?North Vietnam, Naamloze Vennootschap, Nevada(could most likely be the latter, but hey, I'm not American to know that beforehand .. Lol) , or what?. Lol..
> Anyway, it stays clearly on my profile caption above my comments/replies(next to my user name...) , where there's an obvious flag to indicate it like the majority of the users in here??.. Lol.. Well, now you know, at least..Any, updates, folks? 😅😉👍🤘💎


NV measn envy


----------



## zonmedia1

Focalor said:


> Atrium view from level 40
> View attachment 900481
> 
> 
> FB Merdeka118
> 
> View attachment 900484
> 
> View attachment 900486
> 
> View attachment 900487
> 
> View attachment 900489
> 
> View attachment 900492


wow...nice shots...every worship in here...bravo for sharing


----------



## Ecopolisia

zonmedia1 said:


> NV measn envy


Well,now I at least get that in your sole subjective way. Several ways of saying it btw, now you know that, at least, as well.
And, to specifically answer your other way of defining/interpreting it based on that asked abbreviated word of yours, then a big no, why would I be that in the first place? ... Just not my thing..
I was just merely stating what I have keenly observed and then compared it with other facades and their quality of other supertalls and that one megatall in SH(like the Western-facade-firm-supplied facade/cladding of Shanghai tower for instance, that on the other hand have its cladding more suitable to its verticality status of being megatall and its prestigious. Just take mere look of it and this one here for comparison , FACADE wise, ONLY. Burj Khalifa, to take other megtall examples got more this Malaysian megatall's overall facade quality level, not too bad, neither too waow looking ), I have seen in my entire approx. 15 years internet-/ OR very-tall-architecture/-buildings-seeking-life, that's all ..😅😉
There's should ALWAYS be room for constructive criticism and not only one-sided lala-positive comments everytime btw, when we witnessing pics in this site(especially when it's obvious).
The aforementioned latter example can be too unrealistically in other ways, I. e to be constantly positive about things(not necessarily being the quite opposite of it of course. Rather being constructively critical, which it's the best thing to be in such contexts) , just sayin'.

And, oh lesser ultra-nationalism in this forum and elsewhere in this website btw, too. It could be a possibility of your social media behavior through the replies you have been written ((so far)) , especially now when I see you being a Malaysian in here, so always stay objective and pluralistic thinking , thanks.
Good that that has been settled down and clarified as well once for all, now let's move on, so any updates, guys? 😉👌🌈


----------



## The Farmer

This is incredibly beauty. The multi-religion culture under one roof and this is unique among all the mega towers in the world. Great shot. 



Focalor said:


> Atrium view from level 40
> View attachment 900481
> 
> 
> FB Merdeka118
> 
> View attachment 900484
> 
> View attachment 900486
> 
> View attachment 900487
> 
> View attachment 900489
> 
> View attachment 900492


----------



## trustevil

I love the blue cladding I wish more developers would use it. Like the blue cladding on the Wuhan tower. I forgot the name but I'm sure you guys know what I'm tlkn about.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## A Chicagoan

What's the U/C building in the foreground?


----------



## realitybites-u

A Chicagoan said:


> What's the U/C building in the foreground?


 Brickfield office tower.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## spotila

^^ HL2 Citadel


----------



## paaulo

how many floors it has right now?


----------



## realitybites-u

paaulo said:


> how many floors it has right now?


already reached 118 floors. Now they constructing the pinnacle.


----------



## TWK90

A Chicagoan said:


> What's the U/C building in the foreground?


If you refer to the building with 'YTL' sign, then that is the new HQ for RAC (Railway Assets Corporation), the owner of national railway infrastructure, assets in Malaysia (intercity).


----------



## World 2 World

" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 KL118 Warisan Merdeka Tower - 1st January 2021


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 KL118 Warisan Merdeka Tower - 1st January 2021


----------



## paaulo

realitybites-u said:


> already reached 118 floors. Now they constructing the pinnacle.


thanks, dude!


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

IMG_6758 ~ 118 by achem74, trên Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## SLASH_2

it's a simply space!!


----------



## perheps

realitybites-u said:


> already reached 118 floors. Now they constructing the pinnacle.


118 floors yes but more likely more than that, it’s could be 122 floors to 125 floors I did count them 4 times
If someone find evidence correct 118 floors


----------



## Kadzman

perheps said:


> 118 floors yes but more likely more than that, it’s could be 122 floors to 125 floors I did count them 4 times
> If someone find evidence correct 118 floors


I think it was posted earlier by an insider that those floors are mechanical floors that actually bring the roof height higher but not actual habitable floors?


----------



## nazrey

@ akmalrazuan








@ leonooiphotography








@ sham_pudin_isa 








@ shamroslee


----------



## realitybites-u

Credit to Instagram: @kaluih


----------



## redcode

DSCF8918 by yaman ibrahim, trên Flickr


----------



## Daysra

Leshommes said:


> Very ugly building, Kuala Lumpur's skyline in general is very tacky.


I don't necessarily agree, but I get where you're coming from. Kuala Lumpur skyline is a hallmark of a newly-developing country, that has so many buildings serve more of a decorative purpose rather than a functional one. While at the ground level the pavements aren't in good quality, and there's little care for placemaking and functional infrastructure. The Saloma Bridge is the latest example of this, it's a LED -to-death bridge with a roof over only the mid-section of the bridge, while other parts offer no protection from sun or rain whatsoever. 

I think in 25 years or so we will mature. But for now, yeah, we're like that.


----------



## KlHighriser

_@aliacot_


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## Lincolnlover2005

It looks like they're finally starting to building this part!


----------



## nazrey

@ kaykroons


----------



## 2206




----------



## KlHighriser

_


  






  






  






@chonghanvui_


----------



## Ecopolisia

KlHighriser said:


> View attachment 997783
> 
> View attachment 997793
> 
> View attachment 997794
> 
> _
> View attachment 997795
> View attachment 997796
> View attachment 997797
> 
> @chonghanvui_


Looks unclean that overall glass facade/cladding. Looks cloudy and plastic-like, could be a possible film on it. Hope so. Needs a good clean, that's for sure, to look even more beautiful and quality-like(to obtain its likely existing potential) , just like WTC 1 went through and other truly beautiful transparent like glass facades/claddings, mostly those from the west. Looking forward to that as well 👍🤘✌💎🌈😉


----------



## QalzimCity

Point taken, but.. but some cities are just blessed with kinder weather over the others. (Frequent) merciless downpour is no joke in both Malaysia and Singapore


















The same can be said for the (frequent) heavy sandstorm in Dubai


----------



## Ecopolisia

QalzimCity said:


> Point taken, but.. but some cities are just blessed with kinder weather over the others. (Frequent) merciless downpour is no joke in both Malaysia and Singapore
> View attachment 999166
> 
> 
> View attachment 999176
> 
> 
> The same can be said for the (frequent) heavy sandstorm in Dubai
> 
> View attachment 999181


Yeah, a slightest of excuse of your side showing the images of Kuala Lumpur like that, tbh, but I get you there, and as far I have witnessed of images that been uploaded here then I'm sure that there have also been few clear whether surroundings of this otherwise astonishing finally-non-Chinese megatall, and I can most certainly say that it's still the same for me when I see the overall facade, but I suppose it's temporary plastic film, like with Central Park tower, etc.. Yeah, really hope so. It sure looks like it in post 3,463. Yay. Would be a disappointment, if it wasn't and unfilled potential of its true charm,lookwise. Also, especially when it possess a megatall status. A significant one, even🤷‍♂️😌👍


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

QalzimCity said:


> The same can be said for the (frequent) heavy sandstorm in Dubai


I remember seeing that picture posted elsewhere. It's photoshopped, with the Dubai skyline pasted into the background. The lack of highway lights that close to a major urban area is a good indicator, but if you examine the angle of the skyline and match it with a location of the map, you will see there are no matching highways anywhere near the area in question.

The picture might show a real highway somewhere, but it's not in Dubai.


----------



## QalzimCity

Ecopolisia said:


> Yeah, a slightest of excuse of your side showing the images of Kuala Lumpur like that, tbh, but I get you there, and as far I have witnessed of images that been uploaded here then I'm sure that there have also been few clear whether surroundings of this otherwise astonishing finally-non-Chinese megatall, and I can most certainly say that it's still the same for me when I see the overall facade, but I suppose it's temporary plastic film, like with Central Park tower, etc.. Yeah, really hope so. It sure looks like it in post 3,463. Yay. Would be a disappointment, if it wasn't and unfilled potential of its true charm,lookwise. Also, especially when it possess a megatall status. A significant one, even🤷‍♂️😌👍


I don't know, you tell me, maybe you can start sharing some of the most ideal iconic building facades in your country so both New York, Shanghai and Kuala Lumpur could learn a bit from your country's technologies on how to do betterments for our next 432 Tower, Shanghai Tower and PNB Merdeka118 similar projects in the future.


----------



## realitybites-u

432 tower?


----------



## racata




----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19

When will be completed?


----------



## Ecopolisia

QalzimCity said:


> I don't know, you tell me, maybe you can start sharing some of the most ideal iconic building facades in your country so both New York, Shanghai and Kuala Lumpur could learn a bit from your country's technologies on how to do betterments for our next 432 Tower, Shanghai Tower and PNB Merdeka118 similar projects in the future.


I mean Petronas towers is a good example of BOTH good facade LOOK and facade QUALITY. It looks so clean and top quality of the cladding materials that has been used on its overall facade. Well, nevertheless Kuala Lumpur got some few ones recently ,not because you doesn't have any as you did probably some few decades ago.

Finally, I suppose that would be temporary plastic film on Merdeka 108,so It could be that's just the outer layers of it so far until trey peal it off to reveal its more top quality transparent like blue or blueish cladding,again like Central Park tower went through. And, not all modern buildings in NYC is like 432 Park Avenue, because facade elool they could have done y better, but the swaurish simple huge windows thyy had use provides with a very good quality to the glass facade/windows, and even the white granite/or Marble-like material besodes transparent glass windows is sure with top quality, when you merely look at through images and also, personally, in real-life, as I also have done. Just look it up and get them with "zoom in"-ones for better look, then you know for sure what I'm talking about . And, oh another very good NYC-example amongst its recent to modern ones,regardong faces quality (and, in fact in some degree facade look, too) the 425 Park evenue is a good example of top quality glass facade/ or facade QUALITY as well, and the facade LOOK it's just nice, but overall not as astonishing as the Steinway tower's side-facades, 9 Dekalb Avenue's overall cladding/facade and even Ilham tower's, Equatorial Tower's, Petronas tower's overall cladding/facade, BOTH in LOOK (exoskeleton, another colorations of cladding-pieces amongst the general facade-color , patterns, etc.) and QUALITY (the usage of cladding material) of the facade/cladding,yeah.
Anyway, any updates on this overall nice(particularly the design) finally-non-Chinese-megatall😉✌👍🌈💎


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World

source: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChrsvYBnNXWwZTHxWpKlU8Q


----------



## davidwsk

..









Source: https://twitter.com/KreativerKlubKL


----------



## trustevil

Where strides the behemoth?


----------



## realitybites-u

from: Fender Katsalidis Instagram


----------



## 2206

Added by @qayyumyzels Instagram post Here comes the rain. . Merdeka 118 @ PNB 118. . At the half of total floor of that Tower. . . #skyscraper #tower #highrise #building #architecture #senibina #bangunan #bangunantinggi #menara #pencakarlangit #merdeka118 #pnb118 #kualalumpur - Picuki.com


----------



## jasonyeo94

Roof height @@


----------



## KlHighriser

@styflystudio


----------



## Kadzman

jasonyeo94 said:


> View attachment 1047045
> 
> 
> Roof height @@


Aren't these the same values we seen from the leaked drawings some years back? Then, about five months back we have this:


gohdubai said:


> View attachment 427618


So it's obvious from the later attachment, already level 118 @ 549+ metres is higher than the roof level @ 547+ metres seen in the obsolete(?) drawing.


----------



## Rui-Silva

I have a doubt if the 547m are above the street or sea level.
can someone explain to me? Thank you.


----------



## Kadzman

Rui-Silva said:


> I have a doubt if the 547m are above the street or sea level.
> can someone explain to me? Thank you.


It's sea level.


----------



## Rui-Silva

The meters above the sea level count for building final height or just count from street level? if not what is the final roof height from street level? thank you


----------



## Hudson11

its is roughly 500m from street level. The spire is substantial.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## KlHighriser

Works on spire installation.
*@angfarahan*


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 street view


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I have a question regarding the side towers: 
Will their final design be this:








Or this:


----------



## Mcully56964

^^^ I was wondering the same thing as well!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Poor TRX is no longer the tallest building in KL 









__
https://flic.kr/p/2kzsndh


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Text taken from Merdeka 118's official Twitter:

"This is your view of the KL skyline from Level 100 of the #Merdeka118 tower! Due for completion in 2022, the tower is now 70% completed & has reached Level 116 of its floor slab. Ongoing façade panel installation is at Level 96. Keep an eye out for more updates soon!"









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357142435604824067


----------



## hkskyline

2/8

Colors At Dawn In Kuala Lumpur by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Poor TRX is no longer the tallest building in KL
> View attachment 1060789
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2kzsndh


Your meant Petronas towers* at its 452 meters, but if you don't taken its/their real looking (and, architecturally legitimated) spire and just the roof height, i.e. the non-architectural matter (or in other words unofficial height) of a building, then yeah, most certainly and yeah poor to it once tallest, but now exceeded (lol) roof height in the whole Malaysia, actually. Just to point that right away out. Good, then👍


----------



## nazrey

@ zaii_ali








*@ klcityscapes*








*@ floralmuse *


----------



## trustevil

Too bad it's not 547n from street level huh


----------



## Cristy312

azey said:


> I cant brain how they going to peel off the glass protector one by one on a 99% glass cladded tallest building in the world


Probably going to use the glass cleaning elevators


----------



## SDBryan

Hey guys, did you know that one of the cranes are being dismantled?



realitybites-u said:


> View attachment 1105960
> View attachment 1105963
> View attachment 1105969





racata said:


>


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Is it just me or do I see stairs in the spire???


----------



## A1man

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Is it just me or do I see stairs in the spire???


Visitors can supposedly go up the spire for a greater view


----------



## Ecopolisia

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Is it just me or do I see stairs in the spire???





A1man said:


> Visitors can supposedly go up the spire for a greater view


AND, THAT'S what I call a TRUE , but sadly too tall( for vanity and "cheating to make it easier and more economically cheaper to obtain the title as the second tallest"-reasons, but enough about that, right) , THICK , spatial and filled SPIRE with no antenna-like tiny air openings or other typical tower-antenna features ,something the otherwise lovely crowned AND top-quality cladded Varso tower's so- called obvious spatenna from Warsaw, Poland, should HAVE learned of, that's for sure. Goodie. Hot stuff. I might visit it some day 😉💎✌🌈


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I wonder how far up you can go in the spire? 550 meters? 600 meters?


----------



## Io-Diegetic

If you can go more than 586 meters up the spire would that mean that it would be the highest habitable part on a building on earth even though it’s not a floor? I don’t really think so but I would like conformation. And also that spire looks T H I C C which definitely means I’m fine with it.


----------



## nazrey

*@ **floralmuse*


----------



## ZZ-II

The spire should rise pretty fast. Can't wait this to be T/O finally!


----------



## 73enforcer

This is making me want to visit Malaysia for the first time


----------



## brian the real story

I Agree with sentiments said on the video,Merdeka could be the last Megatall building in this decade or so


----------



## oscillation

Io-Diegetic said:


> If you can go more than 586 meters up the spire would that mean that it would be the highest habitable part on a building on earth even though it’s not a floor? I don’t really think so but I would like conformation. And also that spire looks T H I C C which definitely means I’m fine with it.


Can not be. If answer is yes, do not forget BK spire ! Probably the last floor of TGF117, 590m+ is the answer or Highest Muslim prayer room. But if Kuala Lumpur build in the near future 700m+ will be a champion.









19 breathtaking photos of daredevils (and one celebrity) hanging out on tall structures - Livabl


Known as "rooftopping," this particularly dangerous sort of stunt sees daredevils scale tall structures without safety equipment or permission.



www.livabl.com






^^^^


----------



## MalimDeMan

Ecopolisia said:


> AND, THAT'S what I call a TRUE , but sadly too tall( for vanity and "cheating to make it easier and more economically cheaper to obtain the title as the second tallest"-reasons, but enough about that, right) , THICK , spatial and filled SPIRE with no antenna-like tiny air openings or other typical tower-antenna features ,something the otherwise lovely crowned AND top-quality cladded Varso tower's so- called obvious spatenna from Warsaw, Poland, should HAVE learned of, that's for sure. Goodie. Hot stuff. I might visit it some day 😉💎✌🌈


It's not cheating when the height is officially counted by CTBUH. Just accept it.

You should look into the aesthetic view. The spire resemblance of the 1st Prime Minister's hand when he commemorating the independence. What if the spire become shorter... Midget hand?


----------



## Ecopolisia

MalimDeMan said:


> It's not cheating when the height is officially counted by CTBUH. Just accept it.
> 
> You should look into the aesthetic view. The spire resemblance of the 1st Prime Minister's hand when he commemorating the independence. What if the spire become shorter... Midget hand?
> View attachment 1130799


Well, it's how it's, though, whether you like or not, but overall it's getting along better than expected, especially what I also said (which you also should have taken into account, when replying. Not taking the 10% negative, but realistic, too, part of it, thanks.. You just have to deal that NON-downright-negatively constructively critical and realistic part, too, when not becomkng a self-criticism-sensitive and one-ultra-nationalistic in your points of view. They aren't popular around here or else whew for that matter , you see) being all spatial, THICK and filled, the only plus points it got, despite of its only negative minus point of having a too exaggeration of tallness, whether it's symbolic or not, the architectural connection and package should go along, too, just to point out that as well. Good that that has been settled down now and clarified out once for all. 

Anyways, some nice and wonderful pics of it, particularly its true face of its facade, when all of its pulled of, any of that btw, or not, beautiful people. What about the entrance area, interior or plaza, any of that as well ? 💎🌈😌😊👍


----------



## QalzimCity

Meanwhile, somewhere on earth..

"With a total height of 829.8 m (2,722 ft, just over half a mile) and a roof height (excluding antenna, but including a 244 m spire) of 828 m (2,717 ft), the .... ....... has been the tallest structure and building in the world since its topping out in 2009 (preceded by Taipei 101)"


----------



## Ecopolisia

QalzimCity said:


> Meanwhile, somewhere on earth..
> 
> "With a total height of 829.8 m (2,722 ft, just over half a mile) and a roof height (excluding antenna, but including a 244 m spire) of 828 m (2,717 ft), the .... ....... has been the tallest structure and building in the world since its topping out in 2009 (preceded by Taipei 101)"


Huh? What's your actual points of that, like how should I read in its middle lines ? Despite of that those questions above , then we did actually know that.. It would had still been the tallest building (structure, perhaps not..) without the spire (wouldn't say a spatenna here, I suppose) back then and be the third tallest today,so not quite the same. Varso tower(wouldn't even be on top 5 or 10 in EU without its spatenna, like when the way more spire-like too-damn-tall spire of Merdeka 118 were about to be excluded from it, then it wouldn't have been top 5, due to its currently "really" low roof height ) on the other hand it's an even better and more promising example for comparison , only that this Malaysian spire it's wayyyyy more spire-like than being more spatenna-like, LOOK WISE (only), that's all, just to point out that right away... So, hmm? ..🤔😅😌Enough of that.. right..

Anyways, some nice and wonderful pics of it, particularly its true face of its facade, when all of its pulled of, any of that btw, or not, beautiful people. What about the entrance area, interior or plaza, any of that as well, folks? 💎🌈😌😊👍


----------



## MalimDeMan

Ecopolisia said:


> Well, it's how it's, though, whether you like or not, but overall it's getting along better than expected, especially what I also said (which you also should have taken into account, when replying. Not taking the 10% negative, but realistic, too, part of it, thanks.. You just have to deal that NON-downright-negatively constructively critical and realistic part, too, when not becomkng a self-criticism-sensitive and one-ultra-nationalistic in your points of view. They aren't popular around here or else whew for that matter , you see) being all spatial, THICK and filled, the only plus points it got, despite of its only negative minus point of having a too exaggeration of tallness, whether it's symbolic or not, the architectural connection and package should go along, too, just to point out that as well. Good that that has been settled down now and clarified out once for all.
> 
> Anyways, some nice and wonderful pics of it, particularly its true face of its facade, when all of its pulled of, any of that btw, or not, beautiful people. What about the entrance area, interior or plaza, any of that as well ? 💎🌈😌😊👍


Sorry.. i am not being ultra-nationalistic or whatsoever you called it. I replied if need to be reply.

The tower has a special place in our heart due to it is the 1st Megatall in the country and also to our underrated region. Moreover it's being build at one of the historical prominent place in the country. So to hear someone claimed about building a spire to cheat a height is utterly annoying when this building main attraction is about the historical aesthetics. Malaysian don't even care much about record breaking during it first announced to be build. Like...basically we can make a 350m spire on top if we want to.. 

So, kindly enjoy the progress.😊


----------



## Ecopolisia

MalimDeMan said:


> Sorry.. i am not being ultra-nationalistic or whatsoever you called it. I replied if need to be reply.
> 
> The tower has a special place in our heart due to it is the 1st Megatall in the country and also to our underrated region. Moreover it's being build at one of the historical prominent place in the country. So to hear someone claimed about building a spire to cheat a height is utterly annoying when this building main attraction is about the historical aesthetics. Malaysian don't even care much about record breaking during it first announced to be build. Like...basically we can make a 350m spire on top if we want to..
> 
> So, kindly enjoy the progress.😊


But, yet I still don't find the actual logical explanation of a perhaps vacant too exaggerately tall spire to top of to make record. And, oh I most certainly need to reply, too, then. My solid social media-principle after all, since 2015 for many personal reasons .
Moreover, Most likely authoritoes /regime wants to obtain with all cost and lesser spending as much as possible as well. And, not being ultra-nationalistic is also being partially agre wir cromopising woth other's aspects and see through an constructively critical perspective of an certain detail ortrsit on something, just sayin'. And, neither do I hate, hopefully not how perceive it a sro be, just giving sole realism of how the spire it's from top to bottom in elaborated details. But, yeah, nevertheless it's overall wonderdul and I kinda know why, emotion wise, that you feeling that way you do, when you something as tall to roof height and got a too tall, but nicely spatial and thick spire. Good for you, guys, lovely. Genuinely 😉 this time, yeah and YAY. Ans, yeah I would in most parts, indeed✌👍


----------



## nazrey

*TOP SINGLE LARGEST MALAYSIAN PROJECTS 2021*


Bandar Malaysia$33.83 billionKuala Lumpur*Pengerang Integrated Petrochemical Complex*$27 billionJohor*Medini Iskandar*$20 billionJohorMass Rapid Transit Circle Line$10.8 billionKuala Lumpur*East Coast Rail Link*$10.4 billionSelangor, Pahang, Terengganu, Kelantan*Tun Razak Exchange*$10 billionKuala Lumpur*Pan Borneo Highway*$7.7 billionSabah, Sarawak*Mass Rapid Transit Putrajaya Line*$7.2 billionKuala Lumpur, Putrajaya, Selangor*KL Metropolis *$4.92 billionKuala LumpurSarawak Biohub Port and Industrial Estate$4.85 billionSarawakPenang Transport Master Plan$4.34 billionPenang*Light Rail Transit Klang Line*$4 billionSelangorSarawak Coastal Road and Second Trunk Road$2.65 billionSarawak*Gemas-Johor Bahru Electrified Double Track*$2.31 billionJohorSerendah-Port Klang Rail Bypass$2 billionSelangor*Central Spine Road*$1.93 billionKelantan, Pahang*Merdeka 118 Tower *$1.23 billionKuala LumpurLabuan-Menumbok Bridge$1.21 billionSabah, Labuan*Kuantan Port Petroleum Refinery Complex*$1.2 billionPahang*West Coast Expressway*$1.1 billionSelangor, Perak

*NOTE: IN PROGESSS ONLY*


----------



## Manneken3000

Meanwhile the spire is going up....


----------



## nazrey

I just realize that this tower is cheaper cost in building than Petronas Towers ($1.6 billion) since Petronas Towers are twin!


----------



## LoveArki

Ecopolisia said:


> AND, THAT'S what I call a TRUE , but sadly too tall( for vanity and "cheating to make it easier and more economically cheaper to obtain the title as the second tallest"-reasons, but enough about that, right) , THICK , spatial and filled SPIRE with no antenna-like tiny air openings or other typical tower-antenna features ,something the otherwise lovely crowned AND top-quality cladded Varso tower's so- called obvious spatenna from Warsaw, Poland, should HAVE learned of, that's for sure. Goodie. Hot stuff. I might visit it some day 😉💎✌🌈


You really hate this building. How about the One World Trade Center that having too tall antenna for vanity and "cheating to make it easier and more economically cheaper to obtain the title as the *6th tallest* in the world? Top floor at 386m or 1,268ft.


----------



## Zaz965

nazrey said:


> I just realize that this tower is cheaper cost in building than Petronas Towers ($1.6 billion) since Petronas Towers are twin!


but is it cheaper compared to one petronas or two petronas together?


----------



## Ecopolisia

LoveArki said:


> You really hate this building. How about the One World Trade Center that having too tall antenna for vanity and "cheating to make it easier and more economically cheaper to obtain the title as the *6th tallest* in the world? Top floor at 386m or 1,268ft.


I did mentioned that for a while ago, if you paid any anttention to it, yet I also what the differences of a spire, LOOK WISE , (do you get that part now) to more or less compensate for its vanity of tallness, which I also came up with on this one's particular more spire-like spire than Varso tower's spatenna. Someone who haven't been acute or keen to read one's elaborated, specified and comprehensive many comments where all my points were said in a fair, objective and constructively critical way , I suppose. Take the positive and all praising parts of my descriptions and sayings into account than only very few constructively critically and realistically said parts of it, when replying to me, thanks, then you would be way more credible discussion opponent to have on the convo. And, don't you dare put invalid and incompleted non-keenly observed conclusions on about me in term of not liking this megatall, even that made you an even more lesser credible critiziser to be taken serious, because you just haven't read the written contents of my replies and comments thoroughly enough, also in term of my stance to this building in specific terms... Good that that has been settled down now and clarified out once for all. More pseudo-thinking verbal sharings about me you want to share with me, or nah? You to decide that of course at the same time, but all loaded and ready do so, if needed of course, all depends. You know the rest by now.. .. Jeez.. Lol.. Anywayyyy.. 😉😁

PS: if you knew the back story of WTC One's current height and why it ended up to be that, unlike Varso tower or this one here, then you would that architect and authorities of NYC said it should stay as tall the old North tower and yet also have a symbolic height of 1776 ft(even the tiny postponed antenna were added afterwards on the its more or less spire-like spire) that symbolized the US independence day. If it wasn't for that it would have been the newly revealed Midtown's Comodore tower tall - at 506 m or more so to be added likely in the nearest future - in its height to its roof with possible a smaller spire or spatenna, to resemble old ones more or less or in a lesser significant way. NYC just CAN for sure, economically, but didn't.. Does Varso tower possess any historical or symbolic significance of ITS current height, I think not (EVEN Merdeka 188 have a symbolism upon itself, even it is irrelevant for the height's creation, but more regarding the overall design ) , So, come again. I need you to provide me with more valid, wider content-connecting and coherent pro-contra arguments, if you want to have a discussion with me next time.. GOOD, THEN... Anyways, again.. 😉👍


----------



## nazrey

Zaz965 said:


> but is it cheaper compared to one petronas or two petronas together?


I said 'towers'


----------



## akif90

credit to: Potraithaus


----------



## aiman!

wow. cantik gile


----------



## nazrey

*Park Hyatt*
Merdeka 118 - The luxury hotel will take residence in the *top 17 floors of Merdeka 118.*








*@ **syamoes*

*WORLD OF HYATT - MALAYSIA*

*Park Hyatt (U/C)*Merdeka 118KUALA LUMPURGrand HyattKLCCKUALA LUMPUR*Hyatt Regency (U/C)*KL MetropolisKUALA LUMPURHyatt RegencyKota KinabaluSABAHHyatt RegencyKuantanPAHANG*Hyatt Centric (U/C)*Kota KinabaluSABAH*Hyatt Place (U/C)*Johor BahruJOHORHyatt HouseMon't KiaraKUALA LUMPUR


----------



## MichaelSolomon

akif90 said:


> View attachment 1136285
> 
> credit to: Potraithaus


Walao so Pretty !! .. not even complete yet . hope gov maintain fender katsalidis for next mega project .. i love his work , let him shape kl skyline.


----------



## scMalaysia

View attachment 1140373


View attachment 1140376


----------



## ajosh821




----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## azey

Finally the glass cladding look seamless and clean....


----------



## sepul

by visualrepublik @ ig


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## jasonyeo94

📸 https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## Kadzman

jasonyeo94 said:


> View attachment 1141951
> 
> View attachment 1141954
> 
> 
> 📸 https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


Judging by the size of the workers, the spire base seems substantially large.


----------



## Io-Diegetic

O MY GOSH, to me this building looks absolutely amazing and it will look even better when the spire goes up! The main thing I’m sad about though is that this will probably be the last megatall building that we get for a while .


----------



## A Chicagoan

Io-Diegetic said:


> O MY GOSH, to me this building looks absolutely amazing and it will look even better when the spire goes up! The main thing I’m sad about though is that this will probably be the last megatall building that we get for a while .


Perhaps megatalls will be like supertalls... the first few were built decades before the rest!


----------



## MichaelSolomon

Is it just me ..I dont know why ..seeing all the latest PIcture of PNB 118 my mind thinking of optimus prime.


----------



## QalzimCity

A Chicagoan said:


> Gonna claim my "chance to have Karl Fender read your comment" ticket!


Oh noes, I've been exposed😝


----------



## jasonyeo94

This dude delivers Merdeka 118's façade to the site. And towards the end of the video, look at the size of the spire segment


----------



## Nagieb

Kadzman said:


> Yes, rather informative; the most interesting part starts at around 25 minutes mark. At least too, I got my question answered, regarding the stabilization of the tower after posting it here some five months ago.
> 
> Did I hear it right when he said at around 40 minutes, something about "... _outdoor areas, up and over, at 600 metres or something. You can taste the air._"?
> 
> Also it's great that he acknowledged the construction workers involved.


My small company, Lightwave is listed on minute 54. Probably the smallest company in the list.....We are the local lighting design partner to Fischer Marantz Stone. Thanks Karl.


----------



## Kadzman

Nagieb said:


> My small company, Lightwave is listed on minute 54. Probably the smallest company in the list.....We are the local lighting design partner to Fischer Marantz Stone. Thanks Karl.


Congratulations! Maybe you can tell us of the experience working on this project.


----------



## Kadzman

jasonyeo94 said:


> This dude delivers Merdeka 118's façade to the site. And towards the end of the video, look at the size of the spire segment


Great respect for these guys. We tend to take them for granted but without them, we won't be having such developments coming into reality.


----------



## jasonyeo94

Kadzman said:


> Great respect for these guys. We tend to take them for granted but without them, we won't be having such developments coming into reality.


True that. Imagine have to haul a 20+ ton of cargo all the way from Port Klang to the city center in 90 minutes. Literally of the many unsung heroes of this project.


----------



## Carlyle1

Really nice video from Karl Fender.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## hizad




----------



## Hudson11

raise. that. spire!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I love how many companies and countries are brought together to build this amazing tower! From Malaysia to Australia, it's something we don't really see in China


----------



## QalzimCity

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I love how many companies and countries are brought together to build this amazing tower! From Malaysia to Australia, it's something we don't really see in China


And Europe and USA too that handle the landscaping and finishing works


----------



## akif90

Photo by Potraithaus


----------



## KUD.

akif90 said:


> Photo by Potraithaus


Dubai of asean


----------



## Nagieb

Kadzman said:


> Congratulations! Maybe you can tell us of the experience working on this project.


It's an experience of a lifetime. One thing I noticed about this project, although it is complex and have many construction packages, we are not forced to attend every meetings, protocols and go through every items and minutes of meetings wasting time unnecessarily. We are called to site only when necessary. The rest is done online. That is very efficient. Local project managers should take note.


----------



## Nagieb

KUD. said:


> Dubai of asean


If only KL Tower dress up their antenna, then we will have the perfect KL skyline, the city of spires.


----------



## Nhat Linh

Waitng for closed view of spire


----------



## Cerulean

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I love how many companies and countries are brought together to build this amazing tower! From Malaysia to Australia, it's something we don't really see in China


Malaysia is quite distinctive in this regard. Who could have forgotten that epic battle between Japan and South Korea from the eyes of their American lead engineers during construction of the Petronas Towers. I can watch that interview everyday.


----------



## ZZ-II

The Spire is rising fast!


----------



## KlHighriser

*@kentmarcus91*


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## 2206

https://www.instagram.com/kl_skyline


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

this next month should be very interesting


----------



## realitybites-u

Mit Archicad starten


----------



## Ecopolisia

realitybites-u said:


> Mit Archicad starten


Now I sincerely hope (but, I think it would. It just needs more time to do so, I suppose. Either days /weeks before or many weeks or months after its inauguration ) that it would be that shiny, CLEAR and even more quality-like, facade wise, portrayed in that utterly wonderful render than it's already more or less is at the current time,facade quality wise , yeah. 👍✌😅😌😉


----------



## azey

Trust me,If you see this thing yourself , it’s already GLEAMING,BLINDING,SHIMMERING like Meghan Markle’s diamond wedding ring


----------



## Ecopolisia

azey said:


> Trust me,If you see this thing yourself , it’s already GLEAMING,BLINDING,SHIMMERING like Meghan Markle’s diamond wedding ring


LOL, what a unexpected, current and fun association btw .. Oh, someway it's in some very very few angles and in some certain weather conditions, but still not overall and constantly. Just not always seem so with the images we getting here like I thought it would have been at the end of the day or for the level I wanted it to be.
So, not ((quite)) as that latest utterly wonderful render showing its best effect of / or giving it the edge of quality of its facade OR like 3 World Trade Center-/or particularly 4 World Trade Center-clear/quality-like for that matter. Do you follow, bud?

But when that said, this beast could mostly likely be, as soon as they peeling the ((possible)) cloudy-like darkish blue plastic film off , I guess or think always has been existed as an outer layer on the facade, when the first cladding piece came/were laid out, yeah. Right? Hope so,whatsoever. But, that's just the icing of the cake, so I have my hopes high for it,sure.

A possible most favorite megatall, could perhaps exceed my current megatall-favorite, Burj Khalifa, at the end of the day.

Just need the very last touch it seems, now when all the other parameters/architectural traits are on point/fully fully accomplished, according to me👍😌😉🌈💎


----------



## PenangLion

KUD. said:


> Dubai of asean


Sweet lord that is the uttermost expression of Cyberpunk in real life!


----------



## azey

IG- syazbasri


----------



## azey

FB- ASEAN skyline


----------



## akif90

*Hail to the Queen 👸 *
















photos by Visual Haus


----------



## Kadzman

akif90 said:


> *Hail to the Queen 👸 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by Visual Haus


I think this is more the King, the twin towers as queen(s) and TRX exchange as the pretender to the throne, impressive crown notwithstanding..😅


----------



## KlHighriser

*@ckng88*


----------



## Cerulean

realitybites-u said:


> Mit Archicad starten


It is a unicorn! 🦄


----------



## jasonyeo94

Chong Han Vui


----------



## Ecopolisia

That's one big mama true spire btw, as I also have said before. Not only the tallest(I'm only ok with that btw) , but also the widest and most spatial one I have ever seen. Lovely .. Lol.. 😌👍


----------



## Munwon

This building has truly overtaken my expectations


----------



## akif90

Photo by Mohmadhaj


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## Engku

akif90 said:


> View attachment 1206249
> 
> Photo by Mohmadhaj


Ok, no wonder why there're a lot of Malaysians saying that this building is like an alien spaceship landing out of nowhere in the middle of a city... 😂😂😂


----------



## famotin

The plot is not very big for such a tall proposal. It's very good .....


----------



## hkskyline

3/14

210314 Sunday Walk 110 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Latest video from Styfly Malaysia:


----------



## ssoott

The atrium glass panels are rising.


----------



## ssoott

From the main lift facing side, the tower looks skinny and massive at the same time, even without the spire. Calling the tower a descending alien spaceship is an understatement. If you wondering why the lower part of the pic looks slanted to the right a little bit, it's because the tower is situated beside a small slope.








(Sorry for the low quality pic. I snapped the pic using a cheap smartphone.)


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Breakaway Comidas

awesome!!


----------



## KlHighriser

*@kl_skyline*


----------



## realitybites-u

From Petronas Twin Towers


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

It's really starting to come together now. Even though the neither the height nor the amount of cladding have increased much lately, the small changes really make a great impact on the overall impression. It looks so much closer to finishing than it did only a few pages ago.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## ajosh821

*Hasrulrizal Hashim* _(photo enhanced a bit) _


----------



## redspork02

nice design. Seems so out of place. Who needs this much office space in KL?


----------



## Kadzman

redspork02 said:


> nice design. Seems so out of place. Who needs this much office space in KL?


Maybe the developer/owner of the building?


----------



## Hudson11

redspork02 said:


> nice design. Seems so out of place. Who needs this much office space in KL?


this, like many tall skyscrapers, is mixed use. While there is a LOT of office space, its not the entire building. There's also a hotel and serviced apartments. Plus an observatory.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Does anybody know what that thing near the top of Merdeka is? It’s circled in red


----------



## SMCYB

It looks so incredibly tall when you can see the floors (like at the top). Then they put the glass on and it seems like just an average tall building. #TiredOfGlass


----------



## Ecopolisia

SMCYB said:


> It looks so incredibly tall when you can see the floors (like at the top). Then they put the glass on and it seems like just an average tall building. #TiredOfGlass


For me it depends how quality-like (ergo more transparent and reflective of its surroundings) and shiny the glass façade is, that's where I get way lesser tired of it, not entirely in this very case, but it's getting there, I suppose, (otherwise than that, then yeah you - or the others here - know how I gradually think it's fascinating in term of other architectural parameters/traits ) yeah.. Lol 👍💎🌈😌😅


----------



## azey

KL118 can be seen earlier in the video by Trevor James


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## azey

hands down the coolest drone shot ever..... that spire gonna be epic 



World 2 World said:


>


----------



## ThatGuyYouMetOnce

Engku said:


> Ok, no wonder why there're a lot of Malaysians saying that this building is like an alien spaceship landing out of nowhere in the middle of a city... 😂😂😂


Loving this new render!


----------



## ajosh821

*Jason Chock*


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## Munwon

Plaza Raykyat is crucial to closing the gap in the skyline now


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## 73enforcer

I'd love a metal model of this tower when completed


----------



## ssoott

73enforcer said:


> I'd love a metal model of this tower when completed


Royal Selangor will probably produce a scale model of this tower with pewter. Check out their PTT model.
Royal Selangor PETRONAS Twin Towers pewter model


----------



## KlHighriser

*@jefferylim3681*


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## 73enforcer

ssoott said:


> Royal Selangor will probably produce a scale model of this tower with pewter. Check out their PTT model.
> Royal Selangor PETRONAS Twin Towers pewter model


Ahh nice one. I get all my Usa models from replicabuildings.com but they said they might not be doing the Merdeka so this place is good to know in Malaysia too, direct ))


----------



## 2206

by *Patrick Lai*


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower 28th March 2021 latest update


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 28th March 2021 street view


----------



## sepul

^^ 
List of completed mega towers for Leshommes to ponder “who is paying” and “why do they need it” on his free time:

Burj Khalifa, Dubai
Shanghai Tower, Shanghai
Ping An Finance Center, Shenzhen
Abraj Al-Bait, Mecca
Lotte World Tower, Seoul
One World Trade Center, New York
Taipei 101, Taipei
Lakhta Center, Saint Petersburg
Landmark 81, Ho Chi Minh City
China Zun, Beijing
Willis Tower, Chicago


----------



## QalzimCity

^^ I love all this building too! Some people really need to question themselves why are they even here in the first place?


----------



## thewallpart6

Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## jasonyeo94




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## sepul

Choose your kind of jungle in Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## KlHighriser




----------



## 73enforcer

KlHighriser said:


> The design of the spire was always gonna be linear with the glassed elevators and the glassed elevators have to be faced towards the petronas towers, kl tower and etc.


Well the glass elevators would still be the same positions even if spire was other way
Still shame that that view wont be visible from the park
But I guess it does make sense facing towards the others yeah


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## ssoott

Imagine working on those cranes...


----------



## ajosh821

*Chong Han Vui* and *Visual Republik*

*

























*


----------



## sepul

*Blue* _*vs*_ *Golden* *hours*


----------



## sepul




----------



## azey

*A lush green metropolis • 

























📷 : ekstagram*


----------



## azey

Izzz said:


>


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## azey

📷 : hasbvllah


----------



## KlHighriser

_anturimba_


----------



## azey

*Apocalyptic Kuala Lumpur

















📷 : st.cam*


----------



## azey

*Streetfood Heaven @ Tuanku Abdul Rahman Street Bazaar.*
-Asia’s greatest street food 









📷: st.cam


----------



## BigMan777

Crowd of people on the street, like before the pandemic.


----------



## KlHighriser

_mrizalob_


----------



## azey

BigMan777 said:


> Crowd of people on the street, like before the pandemic.


if you see closely, the visitors were queing...right before the nation third lockdown was announced few hours ago


----------



## fozzy45

Yups my uncle lives in Penang and they are back in Lockdown now , Let's hope for better times.


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 and Kuala Lumpur street view 11th May 2021.


----------



## Shakeel

Looks magnificient. How many floors to go?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Shakeel said:


> Looks magnificient. How many floors to go?


I would assume 0, since they're already on the spire...


----------



## Nagieb

A Chicagoan said:


> I would assume 0, since they're already on the spire...


They are constructing the final roof frame which is going to support solar panels.


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, TRX Tower, Lalaport Mitsui Shopping Park @ BBCC Kuala Lumpur street view on 12th May 2021.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## azey

Woahhh









📷: sivakumar


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## azey

*A proper green city of KL








📷: Habsah Abang Saufi*


----------



## Daniiif

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOTMTYd6v2SDyYBKpTaf5uQ


----------



## azey

📷: nazzimanm


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower 118 - KL118) Day and Night view on 17th May 2021


----------



## KlHighriser

siva_wwc


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower 118 - KL118) view on 21st May 2021


----------



## azey

📷: kentwongbug


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Ugggh it seems like the spires taking forever


----------



## Nagieb

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Ugggh it seems like the spires taking forever


They are fixing the brackets that connects the structure to the aluminium cladding. This is taking a lot of time because there are quite lot.


----------



## azey

Nagieb said:


> They are fixing the brackets that connects the structure to the aluminium cladding. This is taking a lot of time because there are quite lot.


 Some clueless people are just being ignorant thinking it would be like assembling ikea furnitures...


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## azey

Yt: mr AEDY


----------



## _BPS_

Just wondering, does it pose any risk to workers being near the top when a lightening bolt hits the spire?


----------



## jasonyeo94




----------



## BigMan777

_BPS_ said:


> Just wondering, does it pose any risk to workers being near the top when a lightening bolt hits the spire?


Of course there are risks, but there is also much insulation on the crane...


----------



## azey

📷: mohdhardi88


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## ZZ-II

How much to go?


----------



## Tio AB




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower 118 - KL118) view on 24th May 2021


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## ajosh821

*Selian Kedar*

*







*


----------



## Hudson11

i wonder if they will announce when it surpasses 600m


----------



## racata




----------



## azey

I heard the spire has been topped out but i doubt it, still too short


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

azey said:


> I heard the spire has been topped out but i doubt it, still too short


Maybe the accessible part of the spire is topped out?


----------



## azey

📷 : nickson teoh


----------



## sepul




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## jasonyeo94

Handsome boy's progress


----------



## Nagieb

jasonyeo94 said:


> Handsome boy's progress


You can see clearly the upper part of the spire is being constructed inside the lower part. Once finished, they will push the upper part upwards like a telescope.


----------



## 2206

@SKYHAWKS^@mohdhardi88


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower 118 - KL118) latest view


----------



## realitybites-u

One year ago today. It was captured when the construction was finally resuming, after it was halted due to the Movement Control Order 1.0. One year later, it’s left halted, once again, due to Movement Control Order 3.0.


----------



## Kadzman

Interesting close up view of the ongoing construction of the spire.


----------



## azey

📷: styflystudio


----------



## realitybites-u

credit to: @klcityscapes


__
http://instagr.am/p/CQa422_p3Nk/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## azey

Wow the spire is finally done and it is beautiful…
Thankfully it looked proportionately accurate unlike how it was originally rendered


----------



## BigMan777

What is completed, there is no construction now, because of the lockdown…


----------



## azey

yt: eagle eye studiors


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Cmon just a few more meters! I’ve waited 3 years for this moment!!!!!


----------



## jasonyeo94

azey said:


> Wow the spire is finally done and it is beautiful…
> Thankfully it looked proportionately accurate unlike how it was originally rendered


Brother, the spire is only approximately 2/3 done. Who told you it's already done


----------



## BigMan777

Good lord, at last!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

It’s AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAlmost there


----------



## 73enforcer

Can't wait till it's done but also can't wait till metal models of the tower will be available


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - 2021 Timeline Compilation


----------



## trustevil

Spire is a little slow going huh? Covid restrictions suck. Let's hope the results are quality, top notch!


----------



## Ecopolisia

trustevil said:


> Spire is a little slow going huh? Covid restrictions suck. Let's hope the results are quality, top notch!


I bet it will, I suppose.. I would rather say on the overall outcome of the whole cladding ,particularly its overall quality, at the end of the day(especially during daylight. Looks mad unclean on many parts. It looks cloudy and matte in its glass "color" and not regularly shiny or transparent like One WTC's one is for instance, now when we at it with those two ones. People here forgot to point that out about the clear difference between those two ones, at least like right now in term of their respective overall cladding quality(or in other words façade quality...i.e. the usage of glass materials in this case they using here, to be more specific), OTHER than the overall building design(or shape),its cladding/or façade look and the overall spire's own cladding/or façade look AND its most likely better cladding/or façade quality and its design(or shape), which where Merdeka 118 have an clear lead on in comparison.
Not that 1 WTC is just a boring square(which it isn't clear as day)just with a top quality all-shiny/transparent cladding ,but is simply still not as daring as his one of course(again design/or shape wise and building cladding/or façade look wise, only)
And, it also seems that it has plastic film on that haven't been peeled off yet much like Central Park tower once had, hmm, which is much more shiny and quality appealing transparent now btw, just with a lesser blue right now?),excluding at night with the lightning on.
Super gorgeous at that time. It (i.e. the very few downsides of its cladding right now)does not shows itself there.🤷😗😉✌👌🌈


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower 118 - KL118) and Kuala Lumpur Malaysia latest driving view


----------



## tonyssa

Beautiful and iconic construction !!


----------



## BigMan777

Ave!


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - The Chronicles of Warisan Merdeka Tower 118 (Timeline 2019 - 2021)


----------



## Daysra

If we take the spire off the power and put it on the ground, how tall would it be in comparison to other known buildings? Same height as Dayabumi?


----------



## azey

📷 : ryan_chin_photography


----------



## Nagieb

Daysra said:


> If we take the spire off the power and put it on the ground, how tall would it be in comparison to other known buildings? Same height as Dayabumi?


Someone once said, the height of the spire is as tall as the current PNB HQ at Jalan Tun Razak, which is about 30 storey.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Nagieb said:


> Someone once said, the height of the spire is as tall as the current PNB HQ at Jalan Tun Razak, which is about 30 storey.


The spire is 128 meters tall


----------



## trustevil

Ridiculous vanity height but I didn't design it so can't complain. It's still a great looking building even with the needle lol


----------



## 73enforcer

trustevil said:


> Ridiculous vanity height but I didn't design it so can't complain. It's still a great looking building even with the needle lol


Yeah but you'll be able to go inside the Spire which makes it totally awesome!
The cladding over it also looks proper mental and futuristic.


----------



## redcode

source


----------



## Ecopolisia

73enforcer said:


> Yeah but you'll be able to go inside the Spire which makes it totally awesome!
> The cladding over it also looks proper mental and futuristic.


No,that would be the design itself THAT makes the more ordinary currently slightly matte or unclean glass (perhaps due the kinda currently low quality of the decent glass cladding, at least mostly at day light) cladding/facade neo-futuristic and bad gorgeous, that's about it..But,when that said,the super lovely and super thick spire,like the TRUE SPIRE(that's no ordinary needle,like an antenna and a spatenna like the Varso tower one is), is sure something else 🤷😁✌👌💎🌈


----------



## azey

73enforcer said:


> Yeah but you'll be able to go inside the Spire which makes it totally awesome!
> The cladding over it also looks proper mental and futuristic.


ikr, glass clad spire, that must be world first, just how 1wtc spire could have been but unfortunately not…..


----------



## Carlyle1

Bright outlook for Petaling Street, with price appreciation seen


Every major city has its own Chinatown. Kuala Lumpur is no different. The most famous street in its Chinatown is Petaling Street, or Chee Cheong Kai in Cantonese. The street is famous for its market, which sells everything from cheap knock-offs to fresh flowers. However, there is more to...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## redcode

The Golden View from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. by Shawn Radam, trên Flickr


----------



## azey

📷 : fadzil.vii


----------



## akif90

Photo by Syameos


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

WE NEED MORE SPIRE PICS!!!!!


----------



## Cristy312

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> WE NEED MORE SPIRE PICS!!!!!


First off we need more spire lol


----------



## 73enforcer

Cristy312 said:


> First off we need more spire lol


Hell-alluya !!! 
Spire and cladding please quickly
Banish the skeleton-1wtc view asap 😂


----------



## 2206

izzataidilsukeri @ instagram


----------



## sepul




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

source:


----------



## thewallpart6

Merdeka 118, Exchange 108 by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Exchange 108 by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Exchange 108 by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Exchange 108 by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 (Warisan Merdeka Tower 118 - KL118)


----------



## QalzimCity

The spire


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## azey

📷 : shinji_akimura


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## BigMan777

azey said:


> View attachment 1771609
> 
> 
> 📷 : shinji_akimura


Wow, is it a new photo?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

azey said:


> View attachment 1771609
> 
> 
> 📷 : shinji_akimura





azey said:


> View attachment 1771609
> 
> 
> 📷 : shinji_akimura


WOW! Are those helicopters delivering supplies!? Why don’t more tall buildings do that?


----------



## BigMan777

They actually do


----------



## akif90

Photo by Jfly Co.


----------



## jasonyeo94




----------



## Tio AB

Blue 😍


__
http://instagr.am/p/CRyxPiwt1N_/


----------



## BigMan777

It can be confusing actually


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## jasonyeo94

Construction resumed !!!


----------



## redcode

mwnkenobi


----------



## mariahilf!

Whoa great tower! I have to visit kuala lumpur once...


----------



## BigMan777

Once...


----------



## Ecopolisia

BigMan777 said:


> Once...


Well, yeah you really can't phrase it like that as she did..It just sound really grammatically wrong,but I suppose she aren't a fully English-speaker either, so I get her. But, I think she tried to say "at least one time"...lol..Anyways,back on topic🤷‍♂️😅😉👍


----------



## Manneken3000

Sorry for photo's bad quality, but thought the angle was interesting, from Bangsar hill, looks so much higher than TRX106.


----------



## Kadzman

Was on my way back yesterday from sorting my vaccination certificate to take this view after a short downpour in the area. Elevation of the road is about 150-160 metres above sea level.


----------



## realitybites-u

Manneken3000 said:


> View attachment 1861260
> 
> Sorry for photo's bad quality, but thought the angle was interesting, from Bangsar hill, looks so much higher than TRX106.


Yes. It looks monstrously huge from this angle, while riding the car from this hill. I captured few photos before but these were rather a low quality snapshots. Hopefully someone will go here and capture the better image quality.


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## A Chicagoan

Manneken3000 said:


> View attachment 1873731


Beautiful sunrise!


----------



## redcode

IsWanderlust









ubaeh


----------



## jasonyeo94

yakyakyea


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## ash7

25 km away

https://www.instagram.com/p/CSa2CsQlXro/?


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## MarciuSky2

redcode said:


> hepicats


Beautiful 😍


----------



## jasonyeo94

norani_photography


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower KL118 video on 14th September 2021


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, KLCC and Bukit Bintang driving tour 14th September 2021


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, KLCC and Bukit Bintang vincinity driving tour on 14th September 2021 (Another Perspective)


----------



## redcode

carltks


----------



## nazrey

daily_skyscrapers








manuel8ferreira


----------



## redcode

reeve_thang


----------



## nazrey

*rsp.kl*


----------



## zakhaevMA

My favorite spot to view this tower. In front of General Post Office. Taken Sept. 14, 2021.


----------



## nazrey

zakhaevMA said:


> My favorite spot to view this tower. In front of General Post Office. Taken Sept. 14, 2021.


View from Dayabumi Complex which located adjacent with General Post Office 









*nizarmansor*


----------



## nazrey

@ SCM








Travel Vlog Word


----------



## nazrey

@ STYFLY MALAYSIA








@ STYFLY MALAYSIA


----------



## A Chicagoan

nazrey said:


>


What is this building under construction in the foreground?


----------



## nazrey

@ flyviz


----------



## nazrey

A Chicagoan said:


> What is this building under construction in the foreground?


HSBC HQ and Affin Bank HQ located in KL brand new financial district, Tun Razak Exchange (TRX).































CORE RESIDENCE @ TRX | Real Estate KLCC


Hottest New Project in Tun Razak Exchange First Residential Project in TRX Low Density Project Best Property Investment in KL




www.realestateklcc.com


----------



## nazrey

The exterior lift at Merdeka118 tower has a full-height glass panel of the *high speed double decker elevators* for people to enjoy the view outside as they go up. Plus, it would only take 65 seconds to get from the ground to the top.

















@STYFLY








https://www.merdeka118.com/office/building/


----------



## Motel_vibezzzz273

So I 3D printed this model in the city Melbourne and I absolutely love the model


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Motel_vibezzzz273 said:


> View attachment 2065632
> So I 3D printed this model in the city Melbourne and I absolutely love the model


Nice! Did you make the STL file yourself?


----------



## Motel_vibezzzz273

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Nice! Did you make the STL file yourself?


No I found it on the internet ✨❤


----------



## nazrey

acrylicastronauteur








acrylicastronauteur


----------



## redcode

Sep 17









shabrieyzs



























 azraiaziz282


----------



## nazrey

*labitiger*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

azey said:


> That spire should hv its own name….


Snail, cuz it’s TAKING FOREVER TO BE BUILT!!!


----------



## lckit88




----------



## nazrey

KL From Floor116








tabishmushtaq99


----------



## nazrey

itsdearbaby


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

thesurindervirk


----------



## nazrey

Taman Wahyu KTM Komuter Station & KL urbanization








iamcloud.awan


----------



## nazrey

f.pashaee


----------



## redcode

yosoykamal


----------



## nazrey

jaiahassan


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower KL118 video on 20th September 2021


----------



## nazrey

fredofs


----------



## nazrey

klgems


----------



## nazrey

Day 









Dawn

















sham_pudin_isa


----------



## nazrey

stefanie.mira.e


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

nazrey said:


> stefanie.mira.e


If you look closely, there’s a woman in the pic


----------



## BigMan777

Oh, I did not notice anything, thanks!


----------



## redcode

view from the top









mantera_89


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTdmk9OF66j/


----------



## nazrey

nicventura1341


----------



## redcode

Sep 24









selian.kedar









scotty_elson_0118


----------



## nazrey

greaterkualalumpur


----------



## kokhee118

BigMan777 said:


> Wow, it must be a concert stage on the top of the spire!


Maybe they build that platform so some VVIP can have some kind of top out ceremony up there?


----------



## BigMan777

kokhee118 said:


> Maybe they build that platform so some VVIP can have some kind of top out ceremony up there?


If nobody there has acrophobia…


----------



## nazrey

Merdeka MRT Underground Station (line 9)
Towards Merdeka Mall and Stadium Negara
















@ GoogleMaps

Maharajalela Monorail Station (line 8)
Towards Boulevard and Stadium Merdeka
















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

@ GoogleMaps








Merdeka 118: Project Profile


----------



## ajosh821

*09/26/2021 - Greater Kuala Lumpur Development








*


----------



## redcode

snapgramgraphy_









adzmierz


----------



## realitybites-u

Dont get me wrong, but somehow the top of the tower really reminds me of someone giving a middle finger 😅😂


----------



## QalzimCity

realitybites-u said:


> Dont get me wrong, but somehow the top of the tower really reminds me of someone giving a middle finger 😅😂












Yeah it is. Periodt


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

According to the towers Instagram, it’s actually just a jacking platform:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUUipjWsqYR/


----------



## realitybites-u

Deleted.


----------



## nazrey

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> According to the towers Instagram, it’s actually just a jacking platform:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUUipjWsqYR/


Same as KL Tower which stand tall 421m since 1994.


KL TOWER by SKYRUN INC, on Flickr

And the tower now is worthier to view the megatall !
Hazy day: Skydeck (300m) KL tower, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Thorbjørn Christiansen, on Flickr


----------



## thewallpart6

Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## ash7

As of now, the spire’s structural steel is fully completed and the jacking platform is currently being installed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442429565675061253


----------



## redcode

mrizal


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower KL118 video on 28th September 2021


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I’d say she’s reached Megatall status by now


----------



## ssoott

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> If you look closely, there’s a woman in the pic


I was distracted by Merdeka 118 at the background, I didn't realize there's a woman in that pic. Completely mind blown


----------



## A Chicagoan

ssoott said:


> I was distracted by Merdeka 118 at the background, I didn't realize there's a woman in that pic. Completely mind blown


Once I noticed her, I was rather bothered by her presence as it detracted from the beauty of the skyscrapers beyond.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A Chicagoan said:


> Once I noticed her, I was rather bothered by her presence as it detracted from the beauty of the skyscrapers beyond.


Women are temporary, Merdeka PNB 118 IS FOREVER!


----------



## hkskyline

9/28

Higher And Higher by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## Travel Info

This video shows the PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower KL118 video on 29th September 2021


----------



## redcode

sewjianhao


----------



## davidwsk

Bourgandy said:


>


Posted in Malaysian forum:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forums/forum-pencakar-langit-malaysia.164/


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

is that it’s total height above sea level?


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## 2206

www .instagram.com/ f.pashaee/


----------



## Nagieb

World 2 World said:


>


Looks like they constructed four sets of pulling mechanism to push the final length of the spire.


----------



## Nagieb

Nagieb said:


> Looks like they constructed four sets of pulling mechanism to push the final length of the spire.


Correction. To pull the spire out and not push...


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Nagieb said:


> Correction. To pull the spire out and not push...


Walter Chrysler and William Van Allen would be very proud!


----------



## Hudson11

I guess they don't have approval for a crane that high then. Seems over elaborate when they already have a reinforced tower crane on the roof. They used the crane for 1 WTC.


----------



## shazmiey

so what is the actual height of this building? 666m or 644m?


----------



## Hudson11

shazmiey said:


> so what is the actual height of this building? 666m or 644m?


notably, the program in the previous pages says 644m+. I wouldn't be shocked if the height in the thread title is very close to the real one. It's a crude calculation of the spire RL minus the average elevation above sea level of KL.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Nagieb

Starting at min 2.30, you can see the spire's dark blue perforated aluminium cladding being installed. The size of the hole is about 100mm dia.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUuub6GPwft/


----------



## redcode

scm_southern_corridor_malaysia


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower KL118 video on 8th October 2021 and driving in KLCC vincinity.


----------



## Kadzman

@kl_city_skyline Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @kl_city_skyline Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUjq7n_P5JL/


----------



## Rimau




----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUxeLNvpOyL/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUw6YU3Aqpi/


----------



## Manneken3000

World Cityscapes & Skyscrapers | PNB 118 UPDATE PNB 118 HEIGHT NOW(635M+) If the god wills it will be complete in 2022..☺️ (Spire almost complete)


PNB 118 UPDATE PNB 118 HEIGHT NOW(635M+) If the god wills it will be complete in 2022..☺️ (Spire almost complete)




www.facebook.com


----------



## nazrey

It is last minute secret! There's no such plan at the very beginning.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Wouldn't it be the world's highest indoor (as well as the world's highest overall observation deck, regardless where it's, in a building) observation deck by a guarantee ,then?Right?Looks like it solidly 🙃🤪😬👍💎🌈


----------



## MYskyscrapers

Skywalk


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## PenangLion

wait, the hell? an observation deck on the spire???
to note, the tallest observation deck in the world is the one on the burj: 585 metres tall.

how many total floors is it gonna be then?


----------



## Vinceboy91

Manneken3000 said:


> World Cityscapes & Skyscrapers | PNB 118 UPDATE PNB 118 HEIGHT NOW(635M+) If the god wills it will be complete in 2022..☺️ (Spire almost complete)
> 
> 
> PNB 118 UPDATE PNB 118 HEIGHT NOW(635M+) If the god wills it will be complete in 2022..☺️ (Spire almost complete)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2174491
> View attachment 2174493


How do you know the top part of the under-construction spire now is the observation deck? if yes, how do you go up there? there is no lift inside the spire. if by stair, no one would be able to climb around 40 storey high to reach to the top there. its basically impractical and impossible. I think the observation deck inside the spire as shown in ur visual above is just located near the base of spire where it can be easily accessible. certainly not at the top like what you claim. please verify before posting coz this made people to believe on false information and then later everyone got disappointed. 

The top part you see at the spire now is just a temporary platform to construct the remaining spire to reach its full height as the present tower crane has reached its maximum height to install the main steel structure of the spire. hence the rest of spire now need to be constructed within the present spire and then will jack up later. this is what i think it is.


----------



## Ecopolisia

PenangLion said:


> wait, the hell? an observation deck on the spire???
> to note, the tallest observation deck in the world is the one on the burj: 585 metres tall.
> 
> how many total floors is it gonna be then?


Is it that Ping An Finanace tower and Shanghai Tower that holds that for a building or structure for that matter now,respectively ,when they were inaugurated and fully built much later than the final addition of a new observation deck of Burj Khalifa,or what?..Or have Burj Khalifa opened another third one after the 2014 inaugured one at the ultimo-500's?...And,it's ,INSIDE (it also stays that clearly that it's) the very top of the spire and NOT on top of it.Just for your record..👍✌🤷🤦😌😉💎🌈

Edit: But, now Vinceboy91 says it aren't even inside the very top either,but at the bottom of it nearby the crown's top/rooftop.Well,if that's true ,then it might NOT be the world's highest ,neither indoor or outdoor, observation deck for a building or structure after all.But, however close to be so,though?Hmm?..🤔😅


----------



## Ecopolisia

And,oh would that Skywalk facility be higher than the one at CN tower now.Any verified confirmation about that one,too,guys?..🤔🤷😅✌


----------



## PenangLion

apologies, there are indeed mistakes in my previous post. 
The tallest observation deck is in the Shanghai Tower and the Ping An FC - both 562 metres, Burj's at 555.8 metres. 

The roof of 118 is 511 metres, so if an observation deck is placed on the spire (like, why?), then it's very possible the observation deck will be at least 560-600 metres in height, judging on the photograph, but it's uncertain. 

Depending on @nazrey 's words, i'd say it's 50/50.
still, wacky idea.


----------



## nazrey

Let me collect data about observation deck of Merdeka 118
The observation deck of the project called "The View at 118"

Observation Decks
1. The View at 118. Located on Levels 115 to 116 Mezzanine of the Merdeka 118 tower, lies Southeast Asia's highest observation deck!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304378684812521472
This is observation deck on those 2 levels (115,116)
























































2. Seems Merdeka 118 will get more dynamic of observation features that sticking out triangular off the building with ultra clear glass floor which located nearly top height occupied (Park Hyatt) like this.

















3. There's really a stair to climb up the spire according to this clip of interview at 5.24 until you can lean out the 'hole' for viewing the city within the spire! But I guess maybe not at the top of the spire but just at the lower spot.

























Source:
Syamoes Youtube Channel


https://www.merdeka118.com/gallery-page/#brstory










PNB 118 | KL Sentral Property | New Project | Malaysia Property


Kuala Lumpur New Project - PNB 118 is comprising 118 storey of office, hotel, retail and residential tower. This unique place is intergrated to offer ideal fusion of commerce and culture. The height of PNB 118 is more than 635 meters, it will be the tallest building in Malaysia, and rand amongst...




klpropertynavi.com


----------



## nazrey

Syamoes Youtube Channel


----------



## nazrey

Syamoes Youtube Channel


----------



## nazrey

PenangLion said:


> apologies, there are indeed mistakes in my previous post.
> The tallest observation deck is in the Shanghai Tower and the Ping An FC - both 562 metres, Burj's at 555.8 metres.
> 
> The roof of 118 is 511 metres, so if an observation deck is placed on the spire (like, why?), then it's very possible the observation deck will be at least 560-600 metres in height, judging on the photograph, but it's uncertain.
> 
> Depending on @nazrey 's words, i'd say it's 50/50.
> still, wacky idea.


The top of the KL118 stand tall 570m means observation spot ‘in’ the spire maybe located taller than that. The observation deck on the level 115-116 seems located at only about 517m.


----------



## PenangLion

I highly doubt the small observation deck on the spire would be opened to most of the public.
Does this count as a formal observation deck though?


----------



## nazrey

I miss the bridge which connect Petronas Towers which will get left behind by observators!! LOL


----------



## Ecopolisia

nazrey said:


> The top of the KL118 stand tall 570m means observation spot ‘in’ the spire maybe located taller than that. The observation deck on the level 115-116 seems located at only about 517m.


So,there's two observation decks within the KL118 somewhere in its top floors and lower section of its spire. Let me get that right first. One official and one unofficial, or both official ones?...🤷‍♂️😅✌👍


----------



## MYskyscrapers

Ecopolisia said:


> And,oh would that Skywalk facility be higher than the one at CN tower now.Any verified confirmation about that one,too,guys?..🤔🤷😅✌


























The edgewalk seems to run along the side of the building on the 116th floor so basically the highest floor open to public. That would significantly be higher than the CN towers edgewalk which is at 356m(1168ft). And probably more thrilling based on the renders with the tempered glass flooring.


----------



## Ecopolisia

MYskyscrapers said:


> View attachment 2177591
> View attachment 2177593
> 
> View attachment 2177625
> 
> The edgewalk seems to run along the side of the building on the 116th floor so basically the highest floor open to public. That would significantly be higher than the CN towers edgewalk which is at 356m(1168ft). And probably more thrilling based on the renders with the tempered glass flooring.


Oh,ok.Nice.But, what's 116th floor in meters do you know that beforehand .Just curiously asking here?😌..


----------



## MYskyscrapers

Ecopolisia said:


> Oh,ok.Nice.But,what's 116th floor in meters do you know that beforehand .Just curiously asking here?😌..


Nothing accurate untill official heights are released but my guess based on calculations from diagrams are 490-495m.


----------



## nazrey

Wah..there’s more clues coming out day by day. Making more exciting to see the final one!


----------



## 73enforcer

Simply can't wait to own a metal model of this tower


----------



## nazrey

Ecopolisia said:


> So,there's two observation decks within the KL118 somewhere in its top floors and lower section of its section. Let me get that right first. One official and one unofficial, or both official ones?...🤷‍♂️😅✌👍


Emmm..both official lah


----------



## Ecopolisia

nazrey said:


> Emmm..both official lah


Why writing "emmm",then that wouldn't be certain,then?..Or have I misunderstood something from your reply?And,what's "lah" btw?.....lol..🤔😅😎✌


----------



## Ecopolisia

MYskyscrapers said:


> Nothing accurate untill official heights are released but my guess based on calculations from diagrams are 490-495m.


Yeah,that's understandable.That makes sense,whatsoever .So,yeah,I'd rather looking forward to the official height of the respective things,instead.Sure.Certainty regarding that from the local authorities or "architecture-expertise"-related organizations,like CTBUH.org, would be worth to keep following in these up-coming days or weeks,yeah😅😏✌👍


----------



## MYskyscrapers

In regards to the height of the observatory within the spire this what I've come up with.

















From what I've gathered there are two possible spire heights which are:
One, the most prominent spire height revealed is 126m
518m (top of roof)+ 126m = 644m
Two, an extended version which brings the height up by 160m 
518m (top of roof)+ 160m = 678m










Now based on the render above, dogleg staircases will lead up to the spire's observatory. Appropriate given the space of the deck and volume of visitors shown above.










Now if we've established that the highest point visitors can reach is the last stretch of dogleg staircases, then based on the diagram above the calculated rough estimate of the observatory height is;

42m height of dogleg staircases/126m spire 
= 560m observatory height 
53m height of dogleg staircases/160m spire 
= 571m observatory height 

Whichever one is most accurate I think I'd be a contender for highest observatory in the world.


----------



## nazrey

Ecopolisia said:


> Why writing "emmm",then that wouldn't be certain,then?..Or have I misunderstood something from your reply?And,what's "lah" btw?.....lol..🤔😅😎✌


Emmm bcoz seems you are some of pretty talkative here so am compassion with ya so that’s why ‘lah’ is here emm..


----------



## nazrey

So that observation deck in spire is the world tallest lah.


MYskyscrapers said:


> In regards to the height of the observatory within the spire this what I've come up with.
> 
> View attachment 2178251
> View attachment 2178255
> 
> 
> From what I've gathered there are two possible spire heights which are:
> One, the most prominent spire height revealed is 126m
> 518m (top of roof)+ 126m = 644m
> Two, an extended version which brings the height up by 160m
> 518m (top of roof)+ 160m = 678m
> 
> View attachment 2178306
> 
> 
> Now based on the render above, dogleg staircases will lead up to the spire's observatory. Appropriate given the space of the deck and volume of visitors shown above.
> 
> View attachment 2178354
> 
> 
> Now if we've established that the highest point visitors can reach is the last stretch of dogleg staircases, then based on the diagram above the calculated rough estimate of the observatory height is;
> 
> 42m height of dogleg staircases/126m spire
> = 560m observatory height
> 53m height of dogleg staircases/160m spire
> = 571m observatory height
> 
> Whichever one is most accurate I think I'd be a contender for highest observatory in the world.


----------



## Ecopolisia

nazrey said:


> Emmm bcoz seems you are some of pretty talkative here so am compassion with ya so that’s why ‘lah’ is here emm..


Huh,didn't get the last one,like at all(have to rephraseif I should comprehendyou well there..lol), but OK to the rest,however.

And,I was just curiously asking all these questions just netter know the this Megamall in verified and objective numbers and facts,that's all.Good,then😌👍


----------



## Ecopolisia

nazrey said:


> So that observation deck in spire is the world tallest lah.


It's highest* btw,but pretty sure it's,obviously, I suppose..lol..😅😌👍


----------



## nazrey

Instagram


Create an account or log in to Instagram - A simple, fun & creative way to capture, edit & share photos, videos & messages with friends & family.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Manneken3000

jasonyeo94 said:


> View attachment 2186414
> 
> 
> IT'S DONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 📸 Styflystudio


Not done, the top is rising....


----------



## Vinceboy91

Manneken3000 said:


> Not done, the top is rising....


I think is no longer rising since the lighting conductor and aviation obstruction light are already installed. that seems to be the top most part of the spire already. Also the building is already labelled as 'architecturally topped out' at CTBUH. means it has reach its full final height architecturally. nothing more to rise above that. most likely we are looking at 644m final height.


----------



## Manneken3000

Vinceboy91 said:


> I think is no longer rising since the lighting conductor and aviation obstruction light are already installed. that seems to be the top most part of the spire already. Also the building is already labelled as 'architecturally topped out' at CTBUH. means it has reach its full final height architecturally. nothing more to rise above that. most likely we are looking at 644m final height.


Well it's higher than yesterday with the light on.


----------



## Kadzman

Manneken3000 said:


> Not done, the top is rising....


Ya, I think they are still jacking that finished tip to the final height. I suppose like a telescope. They are playing cat and mouse with us. 😅


----------



## azey

Thats what i think so too….definitely taller than 644m


----------



## avionista

Vinceboy91 said:


> I think is no longer rising since the lighting conductor and aviation obstruction light are already installed. that seems to be the top most part of the spire already. Also the building is already labelled as 'architecturally topped out' at CTBUH. means it has reach its full final height architecturally. nothing more to rise above that. most likely we are looking at 644m final height.


Haha.. you know nothing dude...


----------



## Manneken3000

The box on top of the spire is the world's highest construction site.


----------



## Vinceboy91

avionista said:


> Haha.. you know nothing dude...


I was just posting my opinion. perhaps there is still the possibility for it to continue jacking up the spire and CTBUH is not made aware to keep the final height confidential. coz in CTBUH it is already labelled as architecturally topped out at 644m. i just refer based on verified info/source. 

If u said i know nothing and laugh at it, does that mean u know everything? pls be mature


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU83-SNppCb/


----------



## nazrey

I don't even care a height, for me it is just a new landmark 'things' that can form a city become more uniquely.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU4j8MPpNsU/


----------



## jasonyeo94

If it's not because of Covid 19, I'm sure the 2 Russian dare devil from On The Roofs Youtube channel ( Both of them who climbed Shanghai Tower in 2014) would made an attempt to climb to the very top of the spire and take a selfie up there.


----------



## redcode

Su30MKCCCP


----------



## avionista

Vinceboy91 said:


> I was just posting my opinion. perhaps there is still the possibility for it to continue jacking up the spire and CTBUH is not made aware to keep the final height confidential. coz in CTBUH it is already labelled as architecturally topped out at 644m. i just refer based on verified info/source.
> 
> If u said i know nothing and laugh at it, does that mean u know everything? pls be mature


Of course i do


----------



## Ecopolisia

avionista said:


> Of course i do


You wish.Don't you getting too irrationally and unrealistically head of yourself,boyy...lol.. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️😅..Jeez..lol..
Anyways,any new images,instead,folks?..🙃😉


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CU-BSazv8g0/


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## Vinceboy91

Manneken3000 said:


> View attachment 2199447


Don't know how much further it will jack up. but i do hope that the spire won't get excessively tall (just for the sake of going higher) that makes the proportion compared to the tower not right.


----------



## QalzimCity

*m o o d*










This project's lead engineer is my new spirit animal now 🙌


----------



## azey

This massive tower can handle more spire…having short spire is like muscular dude with small ehemm


----------



## redcode

_dinhat_


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Kadzman

https://www.picuki.com/profile/miss_sarif


----------



## QalzimCity

MalimDeMan said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2mtrTjd]Impressive day and nigth meet up by Elvy Samuel, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## realitybites-u

Within 10 years, so much changes to Kuala Lumpur’s skyline.


----------



## jasonyeo94

Spire is growing again it seems.

📸 ChongHanVui


----------



## ZZ-II

The spire should be easily 100m+ already….maybe over 120m.


----------



## avionista

Ecopolisia said:


> You wish.Don't you getting too irrationally and unrealistically head of yourself,boyy...lol.. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️..Jeez..lol..
> Anyways,any new images,instead,folks?..🙃


The spire's going to have a height of a skyscraper


----------



## Ecopolisia

avionista said:


> The spire's going to have a height of a skyscraper


..Ok,no accordance to my reply, whatsoever. But,when I should answer it anyways then it's more like a heigh-rise than a skyscraper, its overall height would be..Wasn't it,like 126 meters?..🤷😅👍


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## realitybites-u

Manneken3000 said:


> View attachment 2208856


from here it looks like it giving a **** hahaha


----------



## Valardo

very good


----------



## avionista

Ecopolisia said:


> ..Ok,no accordance to my reply, whatsoever. But,when I should answer it anyways then it's more like a heigh-rise than a skyscraper, its overall height would be..Wasn't it,like 126 meters?..🤷


More than 150 meters


----------



## Ecopolisia

avionista said:


> More than 150 meters


Oh,OK.. lol..That's kind of too unnecessarily tall,but well that's something we have talked about plenty of times now.

Nevertheless, that spire it's a true spire(nicely spatial) compared to many others I have seen,however.And, i've tons of them.
Now I just expecting it to be all finished as soon as possible and be overall nicely done,exterior wise, too, i.e. the spire of course.Yeah😅👍


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## Kadzman

@kkj_bernard Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @kkj_bernard Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVF2N4sFDKf/


----------



## farres

avionista said:


> More than 150 meters


the spire itself nearly reach the height of Alor Setae Tower (165m)


----------



## davidwsk

Ecopolisia said:


> Another verfiably appealing article or source stating the 644 meters of height from ground floor again.At least, let us make it a partially official MINIMUM height of it untill proven otherwise with an equally as much contradicted information,as I also explained myself earlier this week...
> 
> So,title changey changey,I strongly suppose now.. I'm just saying.. So,lovely moderators,where are you at,when it's necessary?..lol..
> 
> Otherwise,thanks for the other reliable info about the spire's OVERALL or PRIMARY chosen facade materials,Davidwsk.
> 
> And,(jeez..the image he uploaded even showed it clearly.. sight skills much....srry...and,yeah Rimau should have been more specific and concrete about it, like saying the most upper part of the spire,instead.But ,well I figured it out myself, like right away..so..yeah..🤦🤷) Reality-bites,Rimau was referring to the MOST UPPER section of the spire.There's apparently two kinds of facade materials they will use on the entire spire 🤷🙂😉✌👍🌈


Ecopolisia, this website has been there since 2018. A lot have changed since then, we will not know the final height until officially announced by the government. So this website doesn't tell anything since 644m is the old height.

According to post #4453, the height should be around 680m if the spire is really 170m+. The roof height clearly is around 500m+. We shall just wait for the final height of the spire.  and i'm very positive that the height will be more than 650m+.


----------



## davidwsk

Rimau said:


> Someone working on a construction site say this tower height 509.8meter & spire height 170meter so total height overall this tower = 679.8meter....



Should be around this height.


----------



## davidwsk

Just repost my earlier post in #2010 again. There is an extension done on the spire.


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUyccvKPk4Y/


----------



## Kadzman

https://www.picuki.com/profile/wanahmadee


----------



## Ecopolisia

davidwsk said:


> Ecopolisia, this website has been there since 2018. A lot have changed since then, we will not know the final height until officially announced by the government. So this website doesn't tell anything since 644m is the old height.
> 
> According to post #4453, the height should be around 680m if the spire is really 170m+. The roof height clearly is around 500m+. We shall just wait for the final height of the spire.  and i'm very positive that the height will be more than 650m+.


Ok,then...I suppose the internationally recognized and legitimated CTBUH is not updating it for now for some reason ,then,or neither secured themselves untill the government say so..The latter one it's new, though. The government don't have a final confirmation or a final say where I'm from or anywere else I know of,when it purely comes to buildings' heights?...lol....🤷😅😉👍


----------



## ssoott

realitybites-u said:


> Previously, it was intended to a full glass spire? Because i read somewhere on this forum the spire will be coveted with glass.


Can't be sure yet. Maye the bottom half will be cladded in glass while ths rest will be cladded in aluminum. For a city that receives the highest amount of lightning strikes in Asia, and possibly the whole world, making a full glass spire is asking for trouble. I was already expecting the upper half of the spire to be covered with metallic cladding to draw as much lightning away from the main structure. A single lightning conductor won't be enough for safety reasons.


----------



## realitybites-u

ssoott said:


> Can't be sure yet. Maye the bottom half will be cladded in glass while ths rest will be cladded in aluminum. For a city that receives the highest amount of lightning strikes in Asia, and possibly the whole world, making a full glass spire is asking for trouble. I was already expecting the upper half of the spire to be covered with metallic cladding to draw as much lightning away from the main structure. A single lightning conductor won't be enough for safety reasons.


You have point here. Cant wait for the completion of the pinnacle.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVEbr_KhTHs/


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

ssoott said:


> Can't be sure yet. Maye the bottom half will be cladded in glass while ths rest will be cladded in aluminum. For a city that receives the highest amount of lightning strikes in Asia, and possibly the whole world, making a full glass spire is asking for trouble. I was already expecting the upper half of the spire to be covered with metallic cladding to draw as much lightning away from the main structure. A single lightning conductor won't be enough for safety reasons.


It's not asking for trouble loudly enough. Make it all out of copper and write "All gods are bastards" down its side.


----------



## MWCX

Assuming the tower is going to be 678.9m, and the spire is 170m, 25% of the tower is spire! :')


----------



## The Farmer

Those who able to read and understand the drawing, this is obvious that the spire still way to go!

Those can't read it: "enough! that's enough!!"





davidwsk said:


> Just repost my earlier post in #2010 again. There is an extension done on the spire.


----------



## The Farmer

Photo taken yesterday @ Jalan Pudu, Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey

shinji_akimura


----------



## Ecopolisia

Why the repost?Nice,but it was slightly photoshopped,too.With the helicopters and all that..Me you can't fool around,you see..lol..😅😉🙂👍💎


----------



## azey

^^^ 😒


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVSdb2qPiOF/


----------



## Kadzman

Typical thunderstorm in KL









After the rain had cleared up










https://www.picuki.com/profile/littlebell.gg


----------



## NanoRay

How the heck this skyscraper is wrapping so dang fast? The Megatall skyscrapers in the world would be SUPER jealous at this.


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUv13Y6BZiy/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVZWeWMPxbk/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVNL02OvbVz/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CT8z6XblBK6/


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 en route to Pavilion, BBCC, Mid Valley, Federal Highway, PJ Section 14, SS2 on 25th Oct 2021


----------



## Kadzman

Dusk
















@mohamadhaj Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @mohamadhaj Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## realitybites-u

From the news.



> The true height of the 118-floor megatall structure in Kuala Lumpur is expected to be revealed next year, when it is fully completed.
> 
> When the final spire is added, the tower's final height is expected to be around 700 metres, according to those involved in its construction.
> 
> "The spire is currently being built. It will be installed at the highest point of the tower within the next few months, increasing the tower's height," according to sources.
> Merdeka 118, the world's second tallest tower, will surpass 644m tall upon spire completion | New Straits Times


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVftIa0AWvC/


----------



## triodegradable




----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVUUImoPxo4/


----------



## realitybites-u

Del

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUxeLNvpOyL/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CViQEKQrXFK/


----------



## ZZ-II

After the Burj Khalifa this Tower is now the 2nd tallest structure ever built. Simply awesome!


----------



## PenangLion

realitybites-u said:


> From the news.


This reminds me of the tense atmosphere when the Burj was built. 
Christ.


----------



## KillerZavatar

didn't realize they kept the final height a secret


----------



## QalzimCity

They sure did especially with Nakheel Tower was said going to be built in the same city. After spending billions of dollar, you sure don't want your competitor to know your building's final height before it even finished


----------



## NanoRay

Are u serious? 700 meters? Dang.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVU58CipEJh/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVkptX6vOpS/


----------



## Ecopolisia

NanoRay said:


> Are u serious? 700 meters? Dang.


It has been said "around that",so minus or plus that...Keen sense,boy,keen sense,boy..lol..🤷😅👍


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVZIETIhn43/


----------



## Kadzman

88th floor Petronas 
















@heartpatrick Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @heartpatrick Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVl5-Qqlama/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVjp-kDvvJZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CViH9fbJhVR/


----------



## azey

Wow that is 


nazrey said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CVjp-kDvvJZ/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CViH9fbJhVR/


 wow this building against the clear blue sky is just on another level of stunning…..so much unique details that we have not seen before….


----------



## Ecopolisia

Sure damn wonderful at night than it's in some extent at daytime. Yeah,indeed😌😉👍👌💎🌈


----------



## realitybites-u

Credit to @szehoong


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## nazrey

*Supertall/Megatall Transit Connections*
DBKL


Supertgall/MegatallStation/LineTrainMerdeka 118 | 644 m (2022)







Merdeka Station/Line 9








Maharajalela Station/Line 8







Line 9​








Line 8​







SO/ | 339 m (2022)







KLCC Station/Line 5








Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12







Line 5​








Line 12​







Kempinski Hotel | 308 m (2023)







Conlay Station (2023)/
Line 12







Line 12​







IBN Bukit Bintang | 330 m (2024)







Bukit Bintang Station/Line 8, 9















Line 9​








Line 8






Petronas Towers | 452 m (1998)KLCC Station/
Line 5








Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12







Line 5​








Line 12​







Four Seasons Place | 342.5 m (2018)KLCC Station/Line 5








Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12







Line 5​








Line 12​







KL Towers | 421 m (1996)Bukit Nanas Station/Line 8







Line 8






The Exchange 106 | 445.5 m (2019)Tun Razak Exchange Station/Line 9, 12







Line 9​








Line 12​







Menara Telekom | 310 m (2001)Universiti Station/
Line 5







Line 5​


----------



## A Chicagoan

Why do all of the metro stations look exactly the same?


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVZIETIhn43/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUrn9HppQDg/


----------



## Kadzman

https://www.picuki.com/profile/fendydondon


----------



## PenangLion

nazrey said:


> *Supertall/Megatall Transit Connections*
> DBKL
> 
> 
> Supertgall/MegatallStation/LineTrainMerdeka 118 | 644 m (2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merdeka Station/Line 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maharajalela Station/Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 9​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 8​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO/ | 339 m (2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLCC Station/Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kempinski Hotel | 308 m (2023)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conlay Station (2023)/
> Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang | 330 m (2024)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bukit Bintang Station/Line 8, 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 9​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petronas Towers | 452 m (1998)KLCC Station/
> Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Seasons Place | 342.5 m (2018)KLCC Station/Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KL Towers | 421 m (1996)Bukit Nanas Station/Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Exchange 106 | 445.5 m (2019)Tun Razak Exchange Station/Line 9, 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 9​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menara Telekom | 310 m (2001)Universiti Station/
> Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5​


Wait a sec...
SO/?
what is that?


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower (KL118) on 31st October 2021


----------



## MubinLoqman

PenangLion said:


> Wait a sec...
> SO/?
> what is that?


Oxley Tower KLCC, a 3 tower complex with a supertall.
The SO/ probably comes from the name of the tallest building "SO Sofitel".


----------



## nazrey

PenangLion said:


> Wait a sec...
> SO/?
> what is that?


SO/ is So Sofitel from Accor Hotel Group lah


----------



## PenangLion

nazrey said:


> SO/ is So Sofitel from Accor Hotel Group lah


are they smh related to the original oxley project?

*nevermind*


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower (KL118) driving view on 31st October 2021.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUug6LgJmRs/


----------



## Kadzman

Might be a not so recent image cause the spire seems lower. 
















@anb519 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @anb519 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## farres

Kadzman said:


> View attachment 2286436
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.picuki.com/profile/fendydondon


from this angle four season look so anoyying and weird standing next to PTT


----------



## nazrey

PenangLion said:


> are they smh related to the original oxley project?
> 
> *nevermind*


Yes it is Oxley project which SO/ is an occupier of the tallest one.
…


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVmeYUgJVYQ/


----------



## jasonyeo94

Spire is still growing at the moment it seems. Hate to say this, but at this rate the spire to building height proportion is a bit imbalance.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVuEvh3PTNx/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVvANCkJ4vP/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVVGzEkpZO-/


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## Kadzman

Cloudy morning
















@syedazmi_jaws Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @syedazmi_jaws Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## davidwsk

Residential Tower 1 will soon rise beside the tower.









PNB Merdeka Ventures partners Oakwood Premier to open the first serviced residential tower in Merdeka 118


KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 3): PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd (PMVSB), a wholly owned subsidiary of Permodalan Nasional Berhad (PNB), has partnered with Oakwood ...




www.edgeprop.my


----------



## Kadzman

Close up footage of the spire from base to tip.



__
http://instagr.am/p/CVvZCayBKSg/


----------



## Izzz




----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVz22_FvW1A/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVsllkEpjrV/


----------



## ssoott

nazrey said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CVsllkEpjrV/


Uh pretty sure this instagrammer has trespassed into the unfinished SUKE worksite...


----------



## LoveArki

I saw little One World Trade Center in the spire...


----------



## Ecopolisia

LoveArki said:


> I saw little One World Trade Center in the spire...


I would say a little KL tower in this very case.It does look like more that from a far distance, the spire of Merdeka118 ..lol..😅😄🌈💎


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV2ozrApczv/


----------



## azey

Originally posted by RizalHakim
Photos by iamajayrahman(twitter)

views from KL118


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUudzBpJoWO/


----------



## nazrey

@ SZeagle Eye Studiors


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWFmunPJsU3/


----------



## realitybites-u

Patotap said:


> View from kampung baru.
> 
> View attachment 2336950
> 
> View attachment 2336948
> 
> View attachment 2336949


originally posted by @Patotap


----------



## Kadzman

Cloudy









https://www.picuki.com/profile/berehbelako



Sunny









https://www.picuki.com/profile/ericyong77


----------



## jasonyeo94

Syahid Khalid


----------



## nazrey

@ SZ - Eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## realitybites-u

Kadzman said:


> Cloudy
> View attachment 2341936
> 
> 
> https://www.picuki.com/profile/berehbelako
> 
> 
> 
> Sunny
> View attachment 2341873
> 
> 
> https://www.picuki.com/profile/ericyong77


perfectly captured from these angles.


----------



## nazrey

@ SZ - Eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV7GawzJFkl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CV9YiBqPQAy/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVzoVc8pLeG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CViH9fbJhVR/


----------



## ZZ-II

Is the spire fully topped out now?


----------



## azey

Wow


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWK8QoJDQOK/


----------



## BigMan777

ZZ-II said:


> Is the spire fully topped out now?


Nobody knows, it is uncertain now


----------



## realitybites-u

Deleted


----------



## NanoRay

ZZ-II said:


> Is the spire fully topped out now?


Merdeka 118: You’ll see, you’ll see.


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWIy5rkge4Y/


----------



## nazrey

211108 Botani Perdana 1 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV8Hw9Pv7pJ/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVHVesCBipX/


----------



## Ecopolisia

Old, but still kind of gold (to post 4,639)..lol..Still newer ones,pls😌😅✌🌈💎


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKsmEF8hV10/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWABVlzhnIa/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV7m3ZlvaJu/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV0D9MRPy3h/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVumYwCvW4Z/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVg-uNuPXuv/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVZbBMgPKt0/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVZL-agJVkO/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## A Chicagoan

realitybites-u said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CV7m3ZlvaJu/


Cue Lincolnlover... "If you look closely, there's a woman in this pic"...


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWNMeNgJLJI/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVyuuFpPYOU/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVenpzyPWcD/


----------



## Mikiboz

What’s the roof height without that spire?


----------



## nazrey

Mikiboz said:


> What’s the roof height without that spire?


About...500+ m









@ SZ-Eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

A Chicagoan said:


> Cue Lincolnlover... "If you look closely, there's a woman in this pic"...


Thanks for doing my work for me


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWPQWodP19Y/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWKPJSUvAk2/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV3A7dfvTsT/


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV9PP77vWgk/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWCwsWGP0Aq/


----------



## nazrey

@ Zhong’s Travel


----------



## azey

I love that KL is actively preserving these historical architecture which is very rare especially in big cities, i mean that structure against the glassy PNB118 look quite magical , just like the modern boxy buildings along the billionaires row against ESB and Chrysler


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWPbbFYhQ90/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

World 2 World said:


>


Guys...it is posted above already.



realitybites-u said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CV9PP77vWgk/


This is also posted in page 231.
Please recheck before post.


----------



## Kadzman

@yusfnjdi Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @yusfnjdi Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## realitybites-u

Kadzman said:


> View attachment 2356189
> View attachment 2356192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @yusfnjdi Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com
> 
> 
> Explore @yusfnjdi Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.picuki.com


Beautiful!


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWDh5rSPxHC/


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower (KL118) on 14th November 2021


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower KL118 vincinity driving tour on 14th November 2021


----------



## BigMan777

Do you like photos more than videos too?


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWH4QO3lOIm/


----------



## Ecopolisia

azey said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CWPbbFYhQ90/


And,then there's a man in that picture now..😌


----------



## Ecopolisia

World 2 World said:


>


Gave it a heart,so much It worths,but isn't that a repost,hmm.How so?..lol..


----------



## Kadzman

https://www.picuki.com/profile/sham_pudin_isa


















@kkstreetcafe Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @kkstreetcafe Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## nazrey

Reminds me to Taipei


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWH4QO3lOIm/


----------



## Manneken3000

"Reminds me to Taipei"

And very glad it doesn't look like Taipei 101.


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWSv0Y0JXEq/


----------



## nazrey

118 & Casino at Genting Highlands


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWQooDCJMk6/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWR8jJxpubJ/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWKnxYdl4XM/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWQMBZKJ-Ni/


----------



## realitybites-u

KL has changed drastically for the past 31 years.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWTI4QPpLns/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWTNxZOparx/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWSsHwVJ9f5/


----------



## Kadzman

Brief respite from the rain. My own capture.


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Warisan Merdeka Tower KL118 vincinity driving tour on 16th November 2021


----------



## nazrey

Manneken3000 said:


> "Reminds me to Taipei"
> 
> And very glad it doesn't look like Taipei 101.


Some perspective of the skyline look alike once 118 is alone in da line of skyscraper pic.


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWP0aM_DyW_/


----------



## ash7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460911328541904896


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWV4kS5vob1/


----------



## NanoRay

The 1990 pic of the track looks like a NASCAR track to me.


----------



## NanoRay

ash7 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1460911328541904896


Say whaaaaat?


----------



## azey

Ig : greaterkualalumpur


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWYM0EcvxXL/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWPQWodP19Y/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWNpPpkvIqr/


----------



## realitybites-u

An old pic but still worth it to be posted here

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQocSdSJEYV/


----------



## Kadzman

Dramatic B&W
















@chew.sengcheong Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @chew.sengcheong Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWViAnWpJsf/


----------



## realitybites-u

just now


----------



## realitybites-u

Just now.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWZzP_iv2b2/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWa56eoNk94/


----------



## Kadzman

https://www.picuki.com/profile/aimanfoto_













https://www.picuki.com/profile/syamhuzairie













https://www.picuki.com/profile/littlebell.gg


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWVgSWPPANo/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWcaAvpFanN/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWa1QX7hdhc/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWVcBkiJfyO/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWcop4TJsiz/


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

realitybites-u said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CWcop4TJsiz/


I find it hilarious the The Exchange 106 is the only tower in the photo without a spire and also the fact that KL’s 4 tallest buildings are lined up in the order of their height ranking, almost like the Petronas are passing the torch to their successor, a worthy one at that.


----------



## Ecopolisia

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I find it hilarious the The Exchange 106 is the only tower in the photo without a spire and also the fact that KL’s 4 tallest buildings are lined up in the order of their height ranking, almost like the Petronas are passing the torch to their successor, a worthy one at that.


..and, antenna for the KL tower(a tower and NOT a building, you know. Just addressing the right terms here..lol), just to be more accurate and specific, but otherwise yeah, sure😅✌👍😉


----------



## A Chicagoan

realitybites-u said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CWcop4TJsiz/


Is this real or photoshopped? Too lazy to check if the angle works out in real life...


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

A Chicagoan said:


> Is this real or photoshopped? Too lazy to check if the angle works out in real life...


Pretty sure it's photoshopped. As far as I can tell from the map, from every angle you see the Petronas Towers head-on (looking either from the southeast or northwest), KL Tower would appear between them and Merdeka 118. 106 Tower is also too far away for it and Petronas Towers to all be located between KL Tower and Merdeka 118 from any angle - and then you wouldn't see both Petronas Towers anyway. You could feasibly take a picture with 106 Tower between KL Tower and Merdeka 118, but then the Petronas Towers would be far outside the frame on KL Tower's side of the picture.

Or if all that is too complicated, there's another argument: The spire on Merdeka 118 is on the north side of the tower. It would only be seen on the right side of the tower if a picture was taken from the east looking west (or west looking east if the picture was flipped), but from that angle the Petronas Towers would be partially obscuring each other.


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## nazrey

@ TRX


----------



## Fabio1976

I think that it is only a prospective question, but in many photos I see a different position of the antenna!


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWepFLzPUcG/


----------



## realitybites-u

A Chicagoan said:


> Is this real or photoshopped? Too lazy to check if the angle works out in real life...


Could be photoshopped.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV7Ah4jvErx/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWDpSQyphBT/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWfHZlsvm17/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWcjdFyhiwu/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWcDxbZvLBp/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWTKyWoPNJF/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWQpDS8BLST/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWStbupJFmz/


----------



## Kadzman

Video on the latest progress.





Credit to Styfly Malaysia


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWfyOo5v0hr/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWhcT7fpTb3/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWXfoOkJLlc/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CELR2pInQRI/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVuSPZ-BM-Q/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUOwtVnh3fr/


----------



## nazrey

*Global icon in the making*
November 21, 2021 11:00 am +08


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDbEsifg-x0/

The centrepiece of the 40-acre precinct is the Merdeka 118 Tower. The 118-storey tower measures 644m and is slated to be the second tallest tower in the world upon completion next year. It will have 83 floors of premium Grade A office space (net lettable area [NLA]: 1.7 million square feet), the 252-room *Park Hyatt Kuala Lumpur*, and an observation deck, *The View at 118*. *PNB* will move its headquarters there by the third quarter of 2022, taking up 17 floors, which is about 20% of the total office space. It will be the first company to move in. Upon completion in 2026, the precinct will also consist of *118 Mall* (a shopping mall with NLA of about 850,000 sq ft); *Merdeka Boulevard* at 118 (a four-acre landscaped public linear park); *Look at 118* (an experience centre with a textile museum, gift shop, café and a dedicated lookout point on the rooftop for Instagram-worthy shots of Merdeka 118 Tower); *Merdeka Residences* (three premium residential towers); *Little M* (a PNB childcare centre) as well as *Masjid Merdeka*. These components will be completed in stages.









Global icon in the making


KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 21): From the get-go, Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) has intended to develop the Merdeka 118 precinct as a global icon to reflect its aspiration and position as a global investment house.The centrepiece of the 40-acre precinct is the Merdeka 118 Tower. The 118-storey tower...




www.theedgemarkets.com







nazrey said:


> Supertall/Megatall Transit Connections
> DBKL
> 
> 
> Supertgall/MegatallStation/LineTrainMerdeka 118 | 644 m (2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merdeka Station/Line 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maharajalela Station/Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO/ | 339 m (2022)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLCC Station/Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kempinski Hotel | 308 m (2023)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conlay Station (2023)/
> Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang | 330 m (2024)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bukit Bintang Station/Line 8, 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petronas Towers | 452 m (1998)KLCC Station/
> Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Seasons Place | 342.5 m (2018)KLCC Station/Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persiaran KLCC Station (2023)/Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KL Towers | 421 m (1996)Bukit Nanas Station/Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Exchange 106 | 445.5 m (2019)Tun Razak Exchange Station/Line 9, 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menara Telekom | 310 m (2001)Universiti Station/
> Line 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line 5


----------



## KillerZavatar

amazing! thanks for the updates, great to see that we finally have an official height


----------



## MYskyscrapers

Lvl 99 Park Hyatt Hotel swimming pool


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## ssoott

I wonder why they decided to omit 10 centimeters from the tower... 🤔


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Cool! I got the height of 2,222 feet or 677 meters on my 3D model! I was only 2 meters off 😂


----------



## hkskyline

*Malaysia Completes Merdeka Tower Cone *








Malaysia Completes Merdeka Tower Cone


Malaysia on Tuesday completed the tower spire of the building that’s set to become the world’s second-tallest skyscraper.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Vinceboy91

MYskyscrapers said:


> Ground to spire tip: 678.9m (Official)
> Spire: 160m (Official)
> Spire observatory: 566m (Official) highest observatory in the world
> Top of parapet: 518.9m (estimated)
> Roof: 511.18m (estimated)
> HOF: 503.88m (estimated)
> HOD: 495.28m (lvl 116)
> 
> View attachment 2432745


Am wondering how do they bring visitors up from 518.9m (top of roof parapet) up to 566m where the observation deck inside the spire is. I didn't see any lift inside the spire. Any idea? If just by stair alone, it would be 48m high stair climb (that's equivalent to a climb up a 12-storey building)


----------



## sepul




----------



## azey

Vinceboy91 said:


> Am wondering how do they bring visitors up from 518.9m (top of roof parapet) up to 566m where the observation deck inside the spire is. I didn't see any lift inside the spire. Any idea? If just by stair alone, it would be 48m high stair climb (that's equivalent to a climb up a 12-storey building)


my guess would be somewhat similar to the one at Eiffel Tower or a more sophisticated version of it


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Found this neat news article about the topping out ceremony! They even had an architectural model!
















Ismail Sabri praises Merdeka 118 as engineering feat for Malaysia


First tower in country to receive triple platinum green ratings, prestigious WELL certification




www.thevibes.com


----------



## Paolonutini98

davidwsk said:


> Now it's KLCC Property's turn to build 700m+ and overtake it.


Its got to follow 789.10 m format or else id be so sad


----------



## MYskyscrapers

Vinceboy91 said:


> Am wondering how do they bring visitors up from 518.9m (top of roof parapet) up to 566m where the observation deck inside the spire is. I didn't see any lift inside the spire. Any idea? If just by stair alone, it would be 48m high stair climb (that's equivalent to a climb up a 12-storey building)


Dogleg staircases I guess? I'm sure they'll regulate the number of visitors allowed up there and surely the people willing to pay and go up there know the hurdles beforehand.


----------



## QalzimCity

BigMan777 said:


> 678,9 meters, 8 centimeters and 4 millimeters


LOL, they better come up with 678.910 number because OCD Lives Matter!😆


----------



## Kadzman

Blazing sky









https://www.picuki.com/profile/azuladnan


----------



## akif90

Credit to: Styfly


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CW5xOrvJjFH/


----------



## akif90

Credit to: Abdul Khabir


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CW7Z77KlZN4/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CW-b9JoF0GB/


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - MERDEKA 118 and KLCC Vincinity tour on 2nd December 2021


----------



## Kadzman

https://www.picuki.com/profile/mohd.edzuan


----------



## kokhee118

When the news about spire completion came out. It received soo much cyncism on some social media like Twitter or Facebook. These people are omplaining about "using taxpayer money to build useless tower", "what's the use of high building when rakyat cannot afford rising vegetable prices", "government don't care about people", "[insert Singapore or other wealthy countries] have no tall building but still do much better than us!" and etc...

Which ignored the fact that PNB118 is built by using PNB own money that obtained through investment and not directly funded by the government, and also ignored the fact that this project started like 6 years ago and well before pandemic happen. LOL.

_I bet some of these people will completely switch to the opposite narrative if the current government is held by politicians that they favour. _


----------



## Kadzman

kokhee118 said:


> When the news about spire completion came out. It received soo much cyncism on some social media like Twitter or Facebook. These people are omplaining about "using taxpayer money to build useless tower", "what's the use of high building when rakyat cannot afford rising vegetable prices", "government don't care about people", "[insert Singapore or other wealthy countries] have no tall building but still do much better than us!" and etc...
> 
> Which ignored the fact that PNB118 is built by using PNB own money that obtained through investment and not directly funded by the government, and also ignored the fact that this project started like 6 years ago and well before pandemic happen. LOL.
> 
> _I bet some of these people will completely switch to the opposite narrative if the current government is held by politicians that they favour. _


It should have been officiated by the King; Agong himself. Politicians come and go, this is not a government project. While the King is the head of the country at least symbolically, so logically he should be the one proclaiming something that is deemed a national pride.


----------



## zakhaevMA

Revisit the post office for buying backdated commemorative stamps. Then I snapped this before heading home.


----------



## azey

credit : syaiqalbasir


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Merdeka 118 journey en route to KLCC, Mid Valley, PJ Sec 14, SS2 on 7th December 2021


----------



## PenangLion

Kadzman said:


> It should have been officiated by the King; Agong himself. Politicians come and go, this is not a government project. While the King is the head of the country at least symbolically, so logically he should be the one proclaiming something that is deemed a national pride.


It was already met with tough opposition even before the launch of its construction, as early as 2014. 
Some believed spending 5 billion ringgit isn't worth the pride of having such a skyscraper, and to be honest, I could agree them no more. But its done, and you can't simply deconstruct the building for your own will.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXIxaZ4rKwB/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXNVb_fl1iu/


----------



## Kadzman

@greaterkualalumpur Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @greaterkualalumpur Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXLe-cXJbBw/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWpM5WjBYhO/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXLIiN0FLRR/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXN1eYvvwXB/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXOE3EMJsUY/


----------



## kokhee118

Kadzman said:


> It should have been officiated by the King; Agong himself. Politicians come and go, this is not a government project. While the King is the head of the country at least symbolically, so logically he should be the one proclaiming something that is deemed a national pride.


Yeah, agree with you. It should be officiated by Agong which is a non-political figure.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

kokhee118 said:


> Yeah, agree with you. It should be officiated by Agong which is a non-political figure.


Maybe he’ll be there when it’s completed?


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Merdeka 118 Tower on 9th December 2021


----------



## Kadzman

@greaterkualalumpur Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @greaterkualalumpur Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## azey

TM tower looking so good at a distance and a literal ‘haunted house’ when you see it up close…. How they sleep soundly at night knowing the tower is peeling and rotting into oblivion


----------



## trustevil

Weird looking spire is it going to stay that shape or not?


----------



## Kadzman

@j0hn_lulalalu Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @j0hn_lulalalu Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com



















@arifftajuddin Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @arifftajuddin Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## MubinLoqman

trustevil said:


> Weird looking spire is it going to stay that shape or not?


The spire will end up looking something like this once they remove all of the scaffolding. Though this is an old render prior to their height increase, so it might have some slight variation.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## jasonyeo94

Cladding at the base of the spire has begun 👀


----------



## lckit88

Taken today


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXzlktVBAZf/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXxSd81MFYd/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXoamHBrMbX/


----------



## A Chicagoan

The concrete jungle of Kuala Lumpur by MOHD SYUQOR AIZZAT BIN FADZAR on 500px.com


----------



## Kadzman

@anb519 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @anb519 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## brian the real story




----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CX498Sqla36/


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXn_bBkPByn/


----------



## A Chicagoan

Merdeka 118 by MOHD SYUQOR AIZZAT BIN FADZAR on 500px.com


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CX2VcULvjb2/


----------



## Kadzman

@mode893 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @mode893 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXPmhispUH4/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CV6WjQRhsgJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXFMk9TP1ND/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXDHkhBp_8h/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CXGroYRJ_9j/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CW3O2mahfif/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CW2C_melpgj/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWAMocBPInn/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## MubinLoqman

toupiew said:


> My suspection of furthest point to spot the tower. Can see the silhouette during a very sunny and bright day.
> 3.2287602185423903, 101.58117125235329 in Sungai Buloh, 16km away. The place is quite high elevation with little to no obstruction.
> 
> View attachment 2677988
> View attachment 2677990


On a clear day, you can see it from Bukit Jelutong / TTDI Jaya area. Infront of Space U8 [3.1090095548461147, 101.54309203045472]. Approximately 18km away from it.


----------



## kokhee118

Sorry for these extremely poor quality photo😅 
Taken using my OPPO phone

Day time, the shadow behind the mountain









Night time, faint blinking light 









Taken from 5th to 6th floor of a dormitory in Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)
Approximately 25.77km away from PNB118


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

NewYorkCity76 said:


> A little off-topic but it's all fun and games until Dubai One Tower and Burj 2020 will rise and take the crown if things go as planned.


Literally every single 400m+ tower proposal in Dubai since the financial crisis, and all but two 350m+, have stalled. Last time I checked, there had been around 20 of those proposals since 2009. I would not worry about either of the above. Dubai One Tower is even counted as formally canceled by CTBUH. "If things go as planned" is a quite large caveat when discussing megaprojects in that city.


----------



## toupiew

MubinLoqman said:


> On a clear day, you can see it from Bukit Jelutong / TTDI Jaya area. Infront of Space U8 [3.1090095548461147, 101.54309203045472]. Approximately 18km away from it.


Go take one. We might able to make an album called "Filming your tallest landmark from super far" thread if there is none.



kokhee118 said:


> Sorry for these extremely poor quality photo😅
> Taken using my OPPO phone
> 
> Day time, the shadow behind the mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night time, faint blinking light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from 5th to 6th floor of a dormitory in Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)
> Approximately 25.77km away from PNB118


Try again in clear blue sky?


----------



## akif90

I took Melbourne skyline photo from Mornington which is 45km away. If Malaysia have clear visibility and flat land, maybe you can see KL skyline from Port Dickson! 😁


----------



## akif90

KL view from Genting Highland 30km away.
Photo by Jia Le


----------



## kokhee118

toupiew said:


> Go take one. We might able to make an album called "Filming your tallest landmark from super far" thread if there is none.
> 
> 
> 
> Try again in clear blue sky?


Hard to meet such day, because there is constantly like a faint haze or dust blocking the view, at least I can confirm it's not clouds.


----------



## kokhee118

Just found one that's clearer, taken in mid November


----------



## Kadzman

In theory, with a perfect round earth, minimal obstructions in your line of sight and clear atmospheric conditions, the maximum distance to the horizon can be calculated. Assuming PNB is 725m above sea level (679 + 46m ground elevation), we get:








The maths behind the calculations can be found here:


Distance to the Horizon Calculator


Go to the link to calculate the horizon of other structures like BK, ESB, Lakhta etc. You can even calculate if you were looking from mountains, trees etc as long as you know the absolute height above sea level. A 1.75m man at the beach sees the horizon about 3.1km away.

So for PNB, theoretically it is visible at sea level (0m) within a radius of 96.2km of the building. The higher you are on the ground, the further away the building is visible to you.


----------



## hkskyline

1/27

220127 LalaPort 3 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

hkskyline said:


> 1/27
> 
> 220127 LalaPort 3 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

From Jan 9

footprint by alvin_ntm, on Flickr


----------



## sepul




----------



## CxIxMaN

Rekarte said:


> Sorry...but this building don't please me and "Merdeka" sound a terrible name


Would you rather call it the Freedom Tower? Freedom 118
Or maybe Independence tower
Could try August 13 tower


----------



## Kynareth

This skyscraper has the same problem of a ridiculous spire as Varso Tower. It looks dumb. I prefer Shanghai Tower.


----------



## Mo_Hy

From Serdang Hospital

Kl skyline from Serdang Hospital by hyire, on Flickr

Kl skyline from Serdang Hospital by hyire, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

@davidwu95 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @davidwu95 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@e.tcy.yew Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @e.tcy.yew Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@ronaldolim84 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @ronaldolim84 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@encik_skmyusof Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @encik_skmyusof Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Kadzman

Note how the elongated shadow of the Statue of Liberty is almost the same as the silhouette of PNB Merdeka 118. I wonder if it's just a coincidence or the architects are conscious that the profile of Tunku Abdul Rahman proclaiming "Merdeka" in 1957 is awfully similar in pose of the statue. After all Merdeka also means Liberty. 🤔















@unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @unlimitednewyork Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## BuDean

My owh shot from robertson


----------



## nazrey

*Sultan Abdul Samad Building VS Merdeka 118*
When the first (1897) and the latest landmark (2023) contrasting with!





>


----------



## sepul




----------



## NanoRay

Who said that the building will be a landmark in 2023? Didn’t the building going to be completed this year?


----------



## hkskyline

1/30

220130 Pudu 114 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

220130 Pudu 37 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

NanoRay said:


> Who said that the building will be a landmark in 2023? Didn’t the building going to be completed this year?


The tower may complete this year but most component will likely open in 2023.
PNB will move its headquarters by 3Q2022
Park Hyatt Kuala Lumpur will open in early 2023
118 Mall and the hotel ballroom will only be open in 2023








Cover Story: Global icon in the making


Right from the start, the plan was to make Merdeka 118 a global icon. “When we planned and developed this site, it being the best site in Kuala Lumpur, the benchmark was for the development to be a global icon. That [target] reflects PNB’s aspiration and position. We are a global investment...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZaxJfSvxQY/


----------



## hkskyline

2/1

DSCF2915-Edit by Joshua Chan, on Flickr


----------



## lckit88

Taken today 03/02/2022


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## NanoRay

I wonder what month this building will open. 🤨
I’m guessing June.


----------



## MWCX




----------



## Manneken3000

NanoRay said:


> I wonder what month this building will open. 🤨
> I’m guessing June.


I'm guessing end of August. 🤔


----------



## kokhee118




----------



## Izzz




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Merdeka 118 Tower on 5th February 2022


----------



## Ecopolisia

kokhee118 said:


> Sorry for these extremely poor quality photo😅
> Taken using my OPPO phone
> 
> Day time, the shadow behind the mountain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night time, faint blinking light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from 5th to 6th floor of a dormitory in Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (UKM)
> Approximately 25.77km away from PNB118


Nice and credits to our Malaysian friends/allies to have such a beautifully designed megatall with a cool and thick spire as I have always described it as to be,because it's.The megatall just need some car washing (jokingingly said) on its lower section
of its overall facade look ,then it's finally good to go.💎🌈👌😉🙃


----------



## 73enforcer

The Spire is going to look simply majestic 

Makes me wonder 'what if..' had 1WTC kept its planned cover.


----------



## Kadzman

@chonghanvui Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @chonghanvui Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, Tower M Precint, Pavilion, SS2 on 7th February 2022.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## sepul

By SCM on Youtube


----------



## NanoRay

sepul said:


> By SCM on Youtube
> View attachment 2758527


This one is starting to look exactly like the rendering. 🤩


----------



## Munwon

I love this building but the surrounding area looks really bad and dilapidated


----------



## Ecopolisia

Munwon said:


> I love this building but the surrounding area looks really bad and dilapidated


I couldn't be more agree with that.The heavily western "design/engineering/facade-material-supply"-influenced,but only-Xi-chinese-"financed/managed/built" best and most prestigious individual supertalls (except for the country's one and only megatall,called Shanghai Tower, in Lujiazui-district) in Xi-china do still in fact have those 3rd world country-like and poorly urbanized surroundings,too...
So,yeah, it's sometimes kinda misplaced and uncomplimentary to look at.

We might give them more time to develop the rest of their every corners or every nooks and crannies in these still not fully-developed/or not yet fully-1st world country-like cities like the western and the very few non-western 1st world countries' or developed countries' average cities - no matter of size - have done in these several last decades,yeah.That's fair enough to say.

It's just matter of time,I suppose. The western designed ,but Islamic inspired ,yet partially western-engineered and super gorgeous Petronas towers had these kind of urbanized surroundings as well,when it was fully built at first.Just look at its district/neighborhood now.So,I'm kinda optimistic in that regard.

In conclusion, more time, stronger demand and way more money investments are solely the answers for it. I strongly suppose🙃😆👍


----------



## Kadzman

Munwon said:


> I love this building but the surrounding area looks really bad and dilapidated


Revitalising the older downtown core was an objective in having it built in that particular location. They were looking to gentrify the surrounding area while retaining the historical characteristics.
Hopefully the new structure will spur the rejuvenation process.


----------



## aiman!

Munwon said:


> I love this building but the surrounding area looks really bad and dilapidated


sabar sis sabar. 
Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## davidwsk

Merdeka MRT (Subway) station linking PNB118.


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Merdeka 118 Tower on 13th February 2022


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - Merdeka 118 Tower tour on 13th February 2022


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZ6Eh1-htKh/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZoEW88J2JY/


----------



## Kadzman

@saf1wanabdullah Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @saf1wanabdullah Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@jojoboy Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @jojoboy Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com



















@syedazmi_jaws Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @syedazmi_jaws Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## KillHatred




----------



## nazrey




----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZ3BXPRJGqT/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CaFIXB4Pphd/


----------



## Kadzman

aiman! said:


> sabar sis sabar.
> Rome wasn't built in a day.


Another step towards revitalising the general area.








The former Lee Rubber Building in KL City will reopen as a boutique hotel this July | New Straits Times


The former Lee Rubber Building on busy Jalan Tun H S Lee in Kuala Lumpur's city centre has been transformed into a boutique hotel, which is set to open in July.




www.nst.com.my





















https://www.studiobikin.com/jthsl.php


Note that renovation job started 2019.








ELSE HOTEL (Previously Lee Rubber Building) | Kuala...


Lee Rubber Building was designed by Arthur Oakley Coltman of the Booty Edwards & Partners company. It was built in 1930 featuring art deco style. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Rubber_Building The building was constructed in 1930 with a grey color facade. Upon completion, it was the...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Prior to facelift.









https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-GQiqwCZwecY/WYLqSbafMjI/AAAAAAAABd8/1XCJ7P0-xaQqTVf5nKYzTPt1H87691-ngCLcBGAs/s1600/Lee%2BRubber%2BBuilding.jpg


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CaC4RmiBv8F/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Kadzman

@mprivacysuite Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @mprivacysuite Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## jasonyeo94

Issac Chong


----------



## abuchajczyk

Yesss


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CaRsNQ1Bs_I/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CapfvpJBh4P/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cai09e3JSYT/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CarpkUspWpn/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cadi8WRPLBX/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/Car07K7JMv9/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CarbuvKpDXi/


----------



## jasonyeo94

📷 Styflystudio


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CasxiSOBv4G/


----------



## lckit88

Taken today on 5 March 2022
























From Lalaport BBCC on a rainy day


----------



## nazrey




----------



## trustevil

Cladding the top is taking a while. It looks like not much change since January


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/Caum3iqBoj5/


----------



## QalzimCity

__ https://www.facebook.com/1538339499796309/posts/2749264892037091


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## NewYorkCity76

Not sure if this question was answered or not, but does anyone know the width or how wide this tower is?


----------



## Kadzman

NewYorkCity76 said:


> Not sure if this question was answered or not, but does anyone know the width or how wide this tower is?












This was done way before we got the official height of the building. I based it on the 60m depth of the foundation pilings. I suppose it's quite close though. So probably 75m is the widest extreme of the zigzags on the tower. The base definitely a bit more.


----------



## NewYorkCity76

Kadzman said:


> View attachment 2916408
> 
> 
> This was done way before we got the official height of the building. I based it on the 60m depth of the foundation pilings. I suppose it's quite close though. So probably 75m is the widest extreme of the zigzags on the tower. The base definitely a bit more.


Ah okay, thanks for the information.


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbJRoNRPPYo/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbKRUl8rjLe/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbG31C1Jg6M/


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 - street view on 3rd week of March 2022


----------



## RasyidOchmann

Freshly taken today.


----------



## azey

youtube : southerncorridormalaysia


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, Tower M 145 Precint, TRX Tower, Pavilion, Lalaport on 18th March 2022


----------



## jasonyeo94

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbPccBIpEi4/


----------



## RasyidOchmann

The metal frame for glass dome of Merdeka Mall









The plaza progress as of this morning


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbMqHp5JRrR/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbRVKsTpFYw/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbRDr8mJ1tw/


----------



## Kadzman

@arey_rossi Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @arey_rossi Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@kl_city_skyline Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @kl_city_skyline Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@rsp.kl Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @rsp.kl Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I’m so glad to see that the spire didn’t get screwed up like One WTC

it really does make up for its absurd height


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 satellite view and ground view


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbPp8szpg6m/


----------



## jasonyeo94

Look at the gorgeous spire  !!!

Malaysiarandomarts


----------



## 73enforcer

Best Spire design I've ever seen


----------



## Carla Yules

does anyone know why there is a difference between "red marks" which are like glass and "yellow marks" like steel with holes?


----------



## nazrey

As of April 2022








@ Devine Red


----------



## uakoops

The crane is being lowered!


----------



## Braudian88

Carla Yules said:


> View attachment 3007604
> 
> does anyone know why there is a difference between "red marks" which are like glass and "yellow marks" like steel with holes?
> View attachment 3007617


Aerodynamics


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cb9fFElP_4W/


----------



## Kadzman

@nazribajuri Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com















@kualalumpur_360 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @kualalumpur_360 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com



















@lynneoutloud Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @lynneoutloud Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com



















@gracesarneeya Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @gracesarneeya Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcAsfhxp1C_/


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 on 8th April 2022


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 and KLCC Twin Towers on 8th April 2022


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cb6x8w8p4r_/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## jasonyeo94

📷 Zaidanizaini


----------



## skyscraperFunVi

Massive tower  Is Kuala Lumpur the only city now that has a megatall under construction?


----------



## ZZ-II

unfortunately yes


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## reminiscent83

davidwsk said:


>


Prachtige video !!


----------



## nazrey

@ STYFLY MALAYSIA








@ STYFLY MALAYSIA


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcR-md9pFV_/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CZ3BXPRJGqT/


----------



## MYskyscrapers

observation deck spotted 😉


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 on 14th April 2022


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

MYskyscrapers said:


> View attachment 3059559
> View attachment 3059560
> View attachment 3059565
> 
> 
> observation deck spotted 😉


I did a little bit of measuring, and by the looks of it, Malaysia now boasts the world's highest observatory!


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbZKXYpvxuO/


----------



## QalzimCity

Thanks DBKL, always loved how green the roads are in KL


----------



## Kadzman

@mister.adib Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @mister.adib Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@zainphotofolio Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @zainphotofolio Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com





















@st.cam Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @st.cam Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@nazirabudiman Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @nazirabudiman Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcXQDs7P9i6/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcWjt0RvdVv/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcWcjTfPgCk/



__
http://instagr.am/p/CcT3YaPPbxG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CcRiRPTvVLr/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CccREhuJ_fD/


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcVHNX1hlbg/


----------



## jasonyeo94

📷 Instamatic_studio


----------



## m.zikry73

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I did a little bit of measuring, and by the looks of it, Malaysia now boasts the world's highest observatory!
> View attachment 3063238


Based on my measurements, the deck will be at 570-575m high, little low from your measurement but still world's tallest.

Building height (Official): 510.4 meters
Spire height (Official): 168.5 meters
Source: @precinct118 (FB)


----------



## ajosh821




----------



## MYskyscrapers

m.zikry73 said:


> Based on my measurements, the deck will be at 570-575m high, little low from your measurement but still world's tallest.
> 
> Building height (Official): 510.4 meters
> Spire height (Official): 168.5 meters
> Source: @precinct118 (FB)











Here guys, the official figure


----------



## NanoRay

MYskyscrapers said:


> View attachment 3087615
> 
> Here guys, the official figure


Oh. My. God. Heck, I will never walk on the edge. 😰


----------



## LoveArki

ajosh821 said:


>


I like the view from the street level at 5:41  Massive!!!


----------



## QalzimCity

__ https://www.facebook.com/317160858319873/posts/4947879641914615


----------



## m.zikry73

If you have a good eyesight, you can actually see the observation deck windows from the ground. Good luck spotting it 😉








Taken yesterday with my phone at Hang Tuah monorail.


----------



## NanoRay

New York need to beat Shanghai WFC 10 times. One WTC came and that’s it. Putting Affirmation Tower and that’s another hit. Shanghai WFC would drop further in the Top 25.


----------



## Kadzman

jbr said:


> It also happened with the Jin Mao in Shanghai. For me, spires look better in some cases, but should no be on buildings just to reach some record. Long time ago when I read about Petronas Towers new world record and I show the first pictures (it was in 1998, before internet was worldwide, so there was not easy access to pictures) I remember to wonder ¨what the f***! that is a fake! compared to Sears (Willis) Tower, Petronas are definitely much lower!¨ .
> I lived many years in Guangzhou, where the CFT tower is even higher that Merdeka 118! (without considering the spire, of course) and with no need of breaking any record...


I think in PNB's case it's justified cause as per the architect's claim, the design is inspired by the 1st PM proclaiming "Merdeka" at the very stadium next to it. The spire represents the upraised arm, so understandable it follows the proportion of the image. It's not some random quest for height. (I thought it should also be fatter, reflecting the proportion of the arm sleeve, but I see the architect's vision). If that stealthy height quest was solely the reason as you say, why not just extend it to pip BK?(As with your explanation on PTT)
Why settle for second place?

Then again, if it's so sacred that the roof or crown must be the ultimate pinnacle for height, why does Willis Tower add newer taller antennas(there's a justification, not a random whim) and retain some form of recognition in a different height definition? Of course everything is moot cause ultimately, BK is the reigning king of height, whether we like it or not.

My point is, don't get our underpants twisted over something that is quite trivial in the first place. If the spire goes against your notion of acceptable design ideas, it's been done from the earliest structures when mankind strove to reach for the sky. Don't tell me you expect future designs with spires must not reach any superlative heights because it's a spire? Or totally ban spires as a design element so that people won't abuse its ability to extend height?


----------



## lckit88

Taken today 30.04.2022


----------



## QalzimCity

ASEAN World 24 - Southeast Asia Network | These composite images just about sums up KL’s dramatic thunderstorm evening three days ago


These composite images just about sums up KL’s dramatic thunderstorm evening three days ago. The team arrived at this spot expecting to do some light painting during the blue hour, but as usual...




www.facebook.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 4:*

KL Skyline-HDR-2 by Wesley Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jutinyoung

I like it!


----------



## nazrey

May 2022


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 on 6th May 2022


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, Tower M 145 Precint, TRX Tower, Pavilion, Lalaport on 6th May 2022.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## QalzimCity

^^that's it. This is the best hotel for my next staycation.


----------



## Kadzman

Aerial view with PNB 118 in the foreground...















@thephototraveller Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @thephototraveller Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@teejyeyie Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @teejyeyie Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@jianwoei Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @jianwoei Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## RasyidOchmann

QalzimCity said:


> ^^that's it. This is the best hotel for my next staycation.


You can also try Opus Residence. Picture below was taken during my stay at Opus as view from my bedroom.


----------



## thestealthyartist

Hate to be negative, but this doesn't work for me. From some angles it looks great, from others it looks too flat and awkward for an iconic, almost 700M skyscraper. The cladding also doesn't shine enough during bad weather. The spire also doesn't help.

The renders looked really nice, I was expecting more to be honest. Or maybe, I'm just salty that Shanghai Tower is now 3rd tallest...


----------



## jasonyeo94

📷 siva_wwc


----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdYAWRlPixP/


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 on 11th May 2022


----------



## sepul




----------



## Dude254

What's the length of its huge spire? Personally, I am not a fan a those long spires atop buildings.


----------



## Vito Corleone

Dude254 said:


> What's the length of its huge spire? Personally, I am not a fan a those long spires atop buildings.


161.047 m.


----------



## akif90

Tallest building in America continent. PNB118 twin 😛


----------



## PenangLion

Eco is our godfather. The godfather of emojis, the godfather of activity, the godfather of passion.


----------



## thestealthyartist

PenangLion said:


> The weirdest part of this design is, the main tower was supposed to depict the hand, not the spire. Yet, the spire was added, making the impression that Tunku Abdul Rahman was giving a massive finger to Kuala Lumpur, as joked by some locals.
> 
> If your making a literal 600-metre tall hand, shouldn't you make it look really like a hand, instead of a hand with an elongated tumor at where the index finger should've been?


Ah hold up, the tower is the hand? I thought the spire was, and the tower was the person.


----------



## A Chicagoan

I thought the spire was the arm.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## ssoott

Hi guys. Have been busy for a while so I haven't seen this thread since 15 pages ago. It seems that there's a huge debate about the spire, again... Well I can only say that a spire is like a durian. Some people love it, some people despise it. Durian is delicious mmmmm. You guys should try musang king. Delicate taste, exquisite aroma. Firm yet creamy texture. Wait, I was supposed to talk about the spire but... I like durian. Nothing can beat durian. Durian is love. Durian is life.


----------



## hkskyline

5/18

20220518_121447 by Brendan Choi, on Flickr

20220518_122402 by Brendan Choi, on Flickr


----------



## Manneken3000

akif90 said:


> Tallest building in America continent. PNB118 twin


🤣🤣


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## realitybites-u

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cdr2Pgvr4b4/


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wow it's nearly finally done! This turned out looking pretty well, pretty! Re: Spire. Yeah, I definitely am mixed. Part of me loves that there's something of (comparative) substance but the fact it just kept being extended even beyond 630m leaves me feeling odd about it in a way that BK didn't. The fact it _does_ have a mid-point observatory is pretty darned awesome but maybe it's the lack of transition structurally that's getting me, I can't quite pin-point it. 

I mean, flat roofs for the win, for sure, but some spires are gorgeous like Chrysler, ESB's (main) mast, and I think very slightly below that, BK's spiraling, (visually-to-eye) tapering spire matching its form. Meanwhile this isn't quite on the same level IMO as say, 1 WTC's "needle" or any normal height building with a radio mast stuck on it - it's certainly better than those. Like a 6 or 7/10? 

If they're building a building for Billions already (and passing 500 meters itself isn't _as_ insane anymore), why could they not have added another 20-ish floors and cut 100m off the spire? 

Oh well, skyscraper fanatic problems. The rest of the world won't care, haha. Still, congrats to Malaysia for firmly clenching the 2nd place WTB!


----------



## QalzimCity

PenangLion said:


> The weirdest part of this design is, the main tower was supposed to depict the hand, not the spire. Yet, the spire was added, making the impression that Tunku Abdul Rahman was giving a massive finger to Kuala Lumpur, as joked by some locals.
> 
> If your making a literal 600-metre tall hand, shouldn't you make it look really like a hand, instead of a hand with an elongated tumor at where the index finger should've been?


You're wrong, the spire was the hand, the tip of the building was the tengkolok (Tunku's headwear)


----------



## nazrey

@ Styfly


----------



## PenangLion

QalzimCity said:


> You're wrong, the spire was the hand, the tip of the building was the tengkolok (Tunku's headwear)


But, how? Did they change the design midway? If so then I apologize, but the design still doesn't take my cake.


----------



## akif90

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cdc1BSnOHYI/


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 on 19th May 2022


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, Tower M 145 Precint, TRX Tower, Pavilion, Lalaport on 19th May 2022


----------



## Carla Yules

__
http://instagr.am/p/CduOVf1pvqC/


----------



## Bralyn88

Are they increasing the spires height?


----------



## BigMan777

No, why?


----------



## zakhaevMA

Bralyn88 said:


> Are they increasing the spires height?


That 678.9m height is fixed already. Topped out.


----------



## zakhaevMA

I wished this is the backyard.... (kebun belakang rumah)
But it's not.

Taken from commuter seat on May 03.


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcY5AkkBgAv/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdQhdIDh_GH/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcjEfHKJpGv/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdHmEa4J91X/


----------



## kokhee118

Faint KL skyline








Taken from the 6th floor of a building in Bangi. Approximately 26km from PNB118.


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbRLIy8hjcf/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbffTk1PRo4/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cb2xHGZvYyl/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcAPlraJAvE/










__
http://instagr.am/p/CbVPf9opU5w/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbjnRtrB5sS/










__
http://instagr.am/p/Cb5AKWHPWYo/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CbThV3BBAW8/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CdTFyfLJUiP/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcZbQt7LRmK/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CcAwdGvvns_/










__
http://instagr.am/p/Cahc-wUJyX3/


----------



## nazrey

From Genting Highlands


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cd2G1gjBUGL/


----------



## kokhee118

Several medias were invited to visit the internal of the building, the video shot by MGNews is the best.


----------



## Hudson11




----------



## Kadzman

From Masjid Jamek LRT Station. My own capture.


----------



## kokhee118

Same news from Malaysia state-run media: RTM and Bernama


----------



## sepul




----------



## ssoott




----------



## jasonyeo94

Was on SPRINT around 9pm passing by 3 Damansara heading towards Seksyen 17. I think I saw Merdeka 118's spire lit up. Anyone in KL managed to snap the picture of it ?


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 on 25th August 2022


----------



## ssoott

I hope she will light up for the eve of 31st August but I guess I'm being too optimistic


----------



## jasonyeo94

📸 styflymalaysia


----------



## realitybites-u

Perfectly captured by Muhd Na’im for MalaysiaGazette.



















https://malaysiagazette.com/2022/08/17/pembinaan-mercu-tanda-terbaharu-menara-merdeka-118/


----------



## zawae87

Taken this morning on 8.30am - 26/8/2022 with massive traffic jam in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/Chn1fZUBKrg/


----------



## sepul

Spire lit up again tonight.


----------



## sepul

Late night view with the city of Genting floating above KL ( @ +1.8 km elevation )


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Photo ©️ Hisyom Omar


----------



## kokhee118

More pictures from today's rehearsal for National / Independence Day celebration. All pictures are taken by Hisyom Omar, published by Bernama, Malaysia state-owned media.

Source


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I love how Merdeka 118 is nearly half a Petrona taller than the Petronas! (744 ft taller than Petronas) half of Petronas height is 741.5 ft


----------



## 2206

@visualrepublik


----------



## AiZu

Took these today....


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## Cerulean

Major development:


https://www.astroawani.com/berita-bisnes/ibu-pejabat-maybank-dipindahkan-ke-menara-merdeka-118-pada-2025-380650



Summary:
1. Maybank (Malaysia's largest bank, 4th largest in South East Asia) has signed a lease of 21 years to move its corporate head quarters into the tower by Q1 2025.

2. Maybank will be leasing 33 floors to house its 5,900 employees.

3. Maybank will be occupying an area totalling 650,000 sq ft, a decline from its existing floor area at its current corporate HQ at Menara Maybank (1.09 million sq ft).

4. Being the main tenant of the tower, Maybank has been offered a naming right and is able to put its logo at the tower.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Oh hell nah! They can't put a logo on such an important building like this one!


----------



## sepul

A Chicagoan said:


> Oh hell nah! They can't put a logo on such an important building like this one!


It most likely gonna be at the podium level.


----------



## akif90




----------



## lozza

What a mess of a building ( Ugh )


----------



## AiZu

Yes...it is a messy under construction site....🤷‍♂️


----------



## irfanpomelo

Do the boulevard and linear park have a walkway underneath them? It would be useful for monorail users from maharajalela stn


----------



## Cerulean

A Chicagoan said:


> Oh hell nah! They can't put a logo on such an important building like this one!





sepul said:


> It most likely gonna be at the podium level.


This is my predictions:

1. The tower will be renamed "Mercu Maybank".
2. The logo will be at the square box at the top, similar to current logo atop Menara Maybank.


----------



## jasonyeo94

Cerulean said:


> This is my predictions:
> 
> 1. The tower will be renamed "Mercu Maybank".
> 2. The logo will be at the square box at the top, similar to current logo atop Menara Maybank.


I sincerely hope that they will not change Merdeka 118 into some other ridiculous cringey name. Paste the logo wherever Maybank wants, but DO NOT change the name of Merdeka 118 🤟


----------



## irfanpomelo

haha imagine petronas towers with petronas logo on top of it


----------



## AiZu

Well Maybank do like their logo slapped on top like that...😂








Wikipedia

Singapore branch









Wikipedia

Old (Current) KL branch.
But personally I don't think they would slap such huge logo on top since there is an observation deck there. That would be awkward 😬


----------



## sepul

jasonyeo94 said:


> I sincerely hope that they will not change Merdeka 118 into some other ridiculous cringey name. Paste the logo wherever Maybank wants, but DO NOT change the name of Merdeka 118 🤟


It’s official current name is *Merdeka PNB 118*, with possible expansion to *Merdeka PNB Maybank 118 😂.*
Honestly they should’ve gone with the original proposed name* KL118.*


----------



## realitybites-u

As of today.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 on 21st September 2022


----------



## hkskyline

9/24

220924 Saturday Outing 47 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 on 27th September 2022.


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Photo © jay.in.colorvision


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118 and TRX on September 2022


----------



## alifsafuan

10/1


----------



## jasonyeo94

zairulpuad










Looks like we won't get to see the unicorn horn gets lit up every night


----------



## ssoott

Let me get this straight... Those two things close to the top of the building are observatory balconies, right? Looks kinda out of place though. And I don't remember seeing those in previous renders...


----------



## AiZu

ssoott said:


> Let me get this straight... Those two things close to the top of the building are observatory balconies, right? Looks kinda out of place though. And I don't remember seeing those in previous renders...


I believe those are for Park Hyatt hotel or something...there was a render or a picture? I don't remember though...


----------



## AiZu

jasonyeo94 said:


> View attachment 3909790
> 
> View attachment 3909788
> 
> View attachment 3909789
> 
> 
> zairulpuad
> 
> View attachment 3909793
> 
> 
> Looks like we won't get to see the unicorn horn gets lit up every night


 Rainbow 🌈 Unicorn!!!!....That would be awesome.


----------



## BinSuroor

del


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Photo ©️ @Asyfazm


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## KlHighriser

ssoott said:


> Let me get this straight... Those two things close to the top of the building are observatory balconies, right? Looks kinda out of place though. And I don't remember seeing those in previous renders...












Yes. The the lvl 116 glass edge.


----------



## MWCX

Does anyone have any idea on when the LED lights on the building will be installed (as in the building itself, not the spire)?


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

MWCX said:


> Does anyone have any idea on when the LED lights on the building will be installed (as in the building itself, not the spire)?


On the next month, or December.


----------



## al-hebati

alifsafuan said:


> 10/1
> 
> View attachment 3909575
> 
> View attachment 3909574


Am I the only one who thought those two protruding boxes for the 'glass walk' looks ugly and out of place?


----------



## AiZu

al-hebati said:


> Am I the only one who thought those two protruding boxes for the 'glass walk' looks ugly and out of place?


Nahh it ain't that bad😅...but I get it.😅


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## jasonyeo94

al-hebati said:


> Am I the only one who thought those two protruding boxes for the 'glass walk' looks ugly and out of place?


The glass walk is still tolerable. But not this the thing at the back of the building, not sure how to describe it. Just weird IMO


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Twopsy

Sooner or later there will be a spire debate inside Kuala Lumpur itself, if one of those megatall proposals without a spire will ever get built. I wish that the CTBUH would not encourage spires by its height standards. I is always said if a developer does not build a real floor over 1000 or 2000 feet, because a spire is enough to "officially" reach that height. I loved the old World Trade Center where you could stand on a platform even a few metres above the roof. 

Still it is impressive that you have to look up from KL Tower to Merdeka 118, although KL Tower stands on a hill.


----------



## sepul

The tower itself is a magnificent sight when I was in KL a week ago. I don’t think Burj Khalifa has the same effect. The angular design makes it look like a transformer or an alien tower descends in central KL 😀


----------



## A Chicagoan

sepul said:


> I don’t think Burj Khalifa has the same effect.


I agree, this tower seems more imposing and majestic. Maybe because it's thicker and there aren't any other supertalls nearby.


----------



## kokhee118

Clear day in Klang Valley right now, the KL skyscrapers are visible from Bangi which is 24km away. Usually this skyline was barely visible from Bangi due to smog or low clouds.


----------



## zakhaevMA

My friend helped me snap this picture while I'm driving. Location Jalan Istana southbound.









At the same location there is a dedicated parking lot ramp to 118 from this road, under construction. The signage looked like this.


----------



## Sterlyng65

I love Kuala Lumpur. I can't wait to visit


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Photo by @LVCIVS_MCMXCI


----------



## nazrey

@ j0hn_lulalalu


----------



## hkskyline

Cerulean said:


> Major development:
> 
> 
> https://www.astroawani.com/berita-bisnes/ibu-pejabat-maybank-dipindahkan-ke-menara-merdeka-118-pada-2025-380650
> 
> 
> 
> Summary:
> 1. Maybank (Malaysia's largest bank, 4th largest in South East Asia) has signed a lease of 21 years to move its corporate head quarters into the tower by Q1 2025.
> 
> 2. Maybank will be leasing 33 floors to house its 5,900 employees.
> 
> 3. Maybank will be occupying an area totalling 650,000 sq ft, a decline from its existing floor area at its current corporate HQ at Menara Maybank (1.09 million sq ft).
> 
> 4. Being the main tenant of the tower, Maybank has been offered a naming right and is able to put its logo at the tower.


*Old office blocks left in limbo as new skyscrapers vie for tenants*
EdgeProp _Excerpt_

PETALING JAYA (Sept 14): It may be challenging for older office buildings in the Klang Valley, which have been left vacant as their owners or tenants move to newer developments, to be filled up, as more new office buildings spring up and more companies move out of the older buildings, said experts in the property sector.

The latest among these relocations is Malayan Banking Bhd (Maybank), which announced plans to move its head office to Merdeka 118 in 2025, the world's second tallest building owned by the bank's 40% shareholder Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB).

"Relocation will benefit new developments but will not reduce the overall vacancy rate, which may rise to 20% to 22% upon the recent completion of a few mega projects with more developments scheduled for completion soon," said CBRE WTW Valuation & Advisory Sdn Bhd group managing director Tan Ka Leong.

...

Including Maybank's tenancy, which involves taking up 650,423 square feet or 40% of office space in Merdeka 118, 70% of the building will be occupied once it is completed by the end of this year, PNB's chief executive officer Ahmad Zulqarnain Onn said during the signing of the tenancy and lease agreement between Maybank and PNB on Monday (Sept 12).

The Merdeka 118, which is also the tallest building in Southeast Asia and East Asia, has 1.6 million square feet of net lettable area. Luxury hotel brand Park Hyatt will be taking the upper 17 floors of the building, which will become the brand's first property in Malaysia.

As a result of the group's relocation of its headquarters to Merdeka 118, Menara Maybank, a 55-storey purpose-built office building with 1.09 million square feet of space, will become largely vacant.

More : Old office blocks left in limbo as new skyscrapers vie for tenants


----------



## Twopsy

That is a tragedy. Menara Maybank was the skyscraper that people associated with Kuala Lumpur before the Petronas Towers were built. It would be a shame if it gets demolished. I hope they turn it into a hotel instead.


----------



## sepul

Maybank tower is hideous. The only good thing about it is its height (244 m).


----------



## azey

Agree that it’s hideous…. And that site where it’s located is perfect for a better modern superstructure


----------



## irfanpomelo

We really have a bad culture of building modern buildings that lasted for 30-40 years and demolish it to build new ones. Yet 100 year old, well-built buildings and shophouses are restored and still usable. Builders from 80s till now have to start think 100 year ahead so buildings are more sustainable (as in can be maintained for centuries). Could be the reason why people in europe build less superstructures.

Talking about demolishing buildings, I'd love to see four seasons kl to be demolished first 😊


----------



## skyperu34

Super nice photos! Now it really looks impressive and tall!


----------



## Twopsy

irfanpomelo said:


> We really have a bad culture of building modern buildings that lasted for 30-40 years and demolish it to build new ones. Yet 100 year old, well-built buildings and shophouses are restored and still usable. Builders from 80s till now have to start think 100 year ahead so buildings are more sustainable (as in can be maintained for centuries). Could be the reason why people in europe build less superstructures.
> 
> Talking about demolishing buildings, I'd love to see four seasons kl to be demolished first 😊


I was quite shocked when I learned how short lasting skyscrapers in China are. There are some buildings in Shenzhen that already have to be renovated or replaced after 20 years. That might also be one reason, why China and most of Asia likes glass buildings. That glass is much more resistant to weather and climate over the years, while concrete fastly looks dates. Especially in hot and humid climates like in Kuala Lumpur buildings age much faster than they would in Europe. After a decade a building already looks like 30 or 40 years old. That will be a huge problem for many Asian countries, where most skyscrapers were built after 2000. In the next one or two decades many of them will need repair and that will cost a lot of money and workforce that is no longer available for the construction of new towers. 

A very smart decision was cladding the Petronas Towers in stainless steel. Those towers still look like they were completed yesterday. Stainless steel is very expensive though.


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/mohamadazlan.sareh/posts/6134837856545461


----------



## THT-United

sepul said:


> The tower itself is a magnificent sight when I was in KL a week ago. I don’t think Burj Khalifa has the same effect. The angular design makes it look like a transformer or an alien tower descends in central KL 😀
> View attachment 4019581


Lol, maybe it’s me but that Merdeka 118 has the same feeling as the Citadel from Half-Life - a tall, slim tower appearing in a skyline of low- and mid-rise buildings… Even if the real-world tower is much smaller than the in-game one (which is seemingly “alive” also, with moving panels and stuff in different situations)! 😂


----------



## N0)NA

Twopsy said:


> I was quite shocked when I learned how short lasting skyscrapers in China are. There are some buildings in Shenzhen that already have to be renovated or replaced after 20 years. That might also be one reason, why China and most of Asia likes glass buildings. That glass is much more resistant to weather and climate over the years, while concrete fastly looks dates. Especially in hot and humid climates like in Kuala Lumpur buildings age much faster than they would in Europe. After a decade a building already looks like 30 or 40 years old. That will be a huge problem for many Asian countries, where most skyscrapers were built after 2000. In the next one or two decades many of them will need repair and that will cost a lot of money and workforce that is no longer available for the construction of new towers.
> 
> A very smart decision was cladding the Petronas Towers in stainless steel. Those towers still look like they were completed yesterday. Stainless steel is very expensive though.


So you answered yourself: good materials are expensive, and cheap materials break down very quickly. And since people don't want to strain themselves right now, they are trying to cash in on cheaper building materials.


----------



## THT-United

So I took an LRT to the Chinatown area for a meeting at Four Points by Sheraton just now and I really envy those staying in the rooms facing Merdeka 118 - they have an amazing view from there!


----------



## Hudson11

start peeling off that coating...


----------



## Tony 90

Merdaka 118 taken by myself last week,it is huge!!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 30:*

KL Skyline Mayors Hill by Walter Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## THT-United

I took this pix on October 25 while in the LRT, after leaving Plaza Rakyat station - the HK Bank of China Tower-like sloping roof is pretty obvious from this angle!


----------



## SkylineHorizons

jasonyeo94 said:


> Don't feed this troll the attention he desperately seeks my friend. I have seen hundreds of such comments to a point where I pity those with that logic.


I don't care for your attention or anyone else's. I just never understood the logic of including pointless space like a spire in a buildings height. It's blatantly obvious that this was the reason for the a major aspect of the buildings design choice; the unnecessarily oversized spire.

It's a concept that dates back in 1930's in New York with the Chrysler building. Sure that building looks better with a spire but it should never have counted towards it's height 'as a building' and was only added because the buildings owner was literally having a dick-measuring contest with the owner of the Bank of Manhattan at the time. But instead of admitting or owning up to our mistakes decades latter we double down on it. People are also afraid of 'modifying' history, as for instance it would mean that the Empire State building and not the Chrysler building was the worlds first supertall 'building';









Look at it this way;
*Towers aren't considered buildings nor are they ranked along side them precisely because they are comprised of predominately empty space. Yet somehow it's perfectly fine to include massive lengths of empty space in a building towards it's ultimate height. If you can't see the flawed and contradictory logic of that I don't know what to tell you.*

It's not about being jealous or any petty or frivolous emotion like that, I just care about the accurate dissemination of statically relevant information.

By all means Kuala Lumpur has one of the best skylines in the world and this building is far, far taller than any building in my city or country. Malaysians should be rightly proud of it 👍 Even by top floor or roof height it is the 4th or 5th tallest in the world; Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com So that would change it's building ranking by what, 2 or 3 spots? Would that even matter to you or to anyone? I don't see how that would make it any less of an accomplishment. Oh yes that's right that would eliminate it's 'megatall' statues right? *Actually NO. *In terms of _structural height_ it's would still be considered a megatall _structure_, one of only 6 in the world ranked as such;

1) Burj Khalifa
2) Merdeka PNB118
3) Petronius Compliant Tower
4) Tokyo Sky Tree
5) Shanghai Tower
6) Canton Tower​

The CTBUH currently has 3 measuring criterion;
"height of the architectural top of the building" - the primary one for buildings
"height of the highest floor"
"height to the top of any part of the building" - towers meanwhile are ranked only by this measurement

But did you know they *use to have four?*
"height to the top of to the top of the roof" which was removed in November 2009

So they arbitrarily decided to changes the 'rules of the game' once already. All I'm asking is that they change it once more to something more even logical and less complicated because really there should only be two measurements;

"height to the absolute top" and "height of the highest floor"

"height of the highest floor" would be *a true comparison of one buildings height to another.

Remember what makes a building a "building" and a tower a "tower"? **Occupied space**. So why are we comparing and ranking buildings against each other using unoccupied space? It makes NO. SENSE. *

As for the unoccupied space, that's what the second category is for;
"height to the absolute top" or more simply "_structural height_"
A category where all structures, be it buildings or towers can be ranked together.

So tell me where's the flawed logic in that?


----------



## Manneken3000




----------



## azey

Manneken3000 said:


> View attachment 4093248


Wow congrats thats awesome


----------



## BigMan777

SkylineHorizons said:


> I don't care for your attention or anyone else's. I just never understood the logic of including pointless space like a spire in a buildings height. It's blatantly obvious that this was the reason for the a major aspect of the buildings design choice; the unnecessarily oversized spire.
> 
> It's a concept that dates back in 1930's in New York with the Chrysler building. Sure that building looks better with a spire but it should never have counted towards it's height 'as a building' and was only added because the buildings owner was literally having a dick-measuring contest with the owner of the Bank of Manhattan at the time. But instead of admitting or owning up to our mistakes decades latter we double down on it. People are also afraid of 'modifying' history, as for instance it would mean that the Empire State building and not the Chrysler building was the worlds first supertall 'building';
> View attachment 4092524
> 
> 
> Look at it this way;
> *Towers aren't considered buildings nor are they ranked along side them precisely because they are comprised of predominately empty space. Yet somehow it's perfectly fine to include massive lengths of empty space in a building towards it's ultimate height. If you can't see the flawed and contradictory logic of that I don't know what to tell you.*
> 
> It's not about being jealous or any petty or frivolous emotion like that, I just care about the accurate dissemination of statically relevant information.
> 
> By all means Kuala Lumpur has one of the best skylines in the world and this building is far, far taller than any building in my city or country. Malaysians should be rightly proud of it 👍 Even by top floor or roof height it is the 4th or 5th tallest in the world; Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com So that would change it's building ranking by what, 2 or 3 spots? Would that even matter to you or to anyone? I don't see how that would make it any less of an accomplishment. Oh yes that's right that would eliminate it's 'megatall' statues right? *Actually NO. *In terms of _structural height_ it's would still be considered a megatall _structure_, one of only 6 in the world ranked as such;
> 
> 1) Burj Khalifa
> 2) Merdeka PNB118
> 3) Petronius Compliant Tower
> 4) Tokyo Sky Tree
> 5) Shanghai Tower
> 6) Canton Tower​
> 
> The CTBUH currently has 3 measuring criterion;
> "height of the architectural top of the building" - the primary one for buildings
> "height of the highest floor"
> "height to the top of any part of the building" - towers meanwhile are ranked only by this measurement
> 
> But did you know they *use to have four?*
> "height to the top of to the top of the roof" which was removed in November 2009
> 
> So they arbitrarily decided to changes the 'rules of the game' once already. All I'm asking is that they change it once more to something more even logical and less complicated because really there should only be two measurements;
> 
> "height to the absolute top" and "height of the highest floor"
> 
> "height of the highest floor" would be *a true comparison of one buildings height to another.
> 
> Remember what makes a building a "building" and a tower a "tower"? **Occupied space**. So why are we comparing and ranking buildings against each other using unoccupied space? It makes NO. SENSE. *
> 
> As for the unoccupied space, that's what the second category is for;
> "height to the absolute top" or more simply "_structural height_"
> A category where all structures, be it buildings or towers can be ranked together.
> 
> So tell me where's the flawed logic in that?


Frankly speaking, I can say that I agree with you. In addition, a such shaped building can also not allow that rectangle roof as we have now, but unfortunately we have no power to make owner demount the spire and change the roof shape accordingly to a main concept. _ _So we have only to enjoy the building we have and recognize its beauty, that makes it standing out from others not only in Malaysia but in the whole world too.


----------



## QalzimCity

SkylineHorizons said:


> I don't care for your attention or anyone else's. I just never understood the logic of including pointless space like a spire in a buildings height. It's blatantly obvious that this was the reason for the a major aspect of the buildings design choice; the unnecessarily oversized spire.
> 
> It's a concept that dates back in 1930's in New York with the Chrysler building. Sure that building looks better with a spire but it should never have counted towards it's height 'as a building' and was only added because the buildings owner was literally having a dick-measuring contest with the owner of the Bank of Manhattan at the time. But instead of admitting or owning up to our mistakes decades latter we double down on it. People are also afraid of 'modifying' history, as for instance it would mean that the Empire State building and not the Chrysler building was the worlds first supertall 'building';
> View attachment 4092524
> 
> 
> Look at it this way;
> *Towers aren't considered buildings nor are they ranked along side them precisely because they are comprised of predominately empty space. Yet somehow it's perfectly fine to include massive lengths of empty space in a building towards it's ultimate height. If you can't see the flawed and contradictory logic of that I don't know what to tell you.*
> 
> It's not about being jealous or any petty or frivolous emotion like that, I just care about the accurate dissemination of statically relevant information.
> 
> By all means Kuala Lumpur has one of the best skylines in the world and this building is far, far taller than any building in my city or country. Malaysians should be rightly proud of it 👍 Even by top floor or roof height it is the 4th or 5th tallest in the world; Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com So that would change it's building ranking by what, 2 or 3 spots? Would that even matter to you or to anyone? I don't see how that would make it any less of an accomplishment. Oh yes that's right that would eliminate it's 'megatall' statues right? *Actually NO. *In terms of _structural height_ it's would still be considered a megatall _structure_, one of only 6 in the world ranked as such;
> 
> 1) Burj Khalifa
> 2) Merdeka PNB118
> 3) Petronius Compliant Tower
> 4) Tokyo Sky Tree
> 5) Shanghai Tower
> 6) Canton Tower​
> 
> The CTBUH currently has 3 measuring criterion;
> "height of the architectural top of the building" - the primary one for buildings
> "height of the highest floor"
> "height to the top of any part of the building" - towers meanwhile are ranked only by this measurement
> 
> But did you know they *use to have four?*
> "height to the top of to the top of the roof" which was removed in November 2009
> 
> So they arbitrarily decided to changes the 'rules of the game' once already. All I'm asking is that they change it once more to something more even logical and less complicated because really there should only be two measurements;
> 
> "height to the absolute top" and "height of the highest floor"
> 
> "height of the highest floor" would be *a true comparison of one buildings height to another.
> 
> Remember what makes a building a "building" and a tower a "tower"? **Occupied space**. So why are we comparing and ranking buildings against each other using unoccupied space? It makes NO. SENSE. *
> 
> As for the unoccupied space, that's what the second category is for;
> "height to the absolute top" or more simply "_structural height_"
> A category where all structures, be it buildings or towers can be ranked together.
> 
> So tell me where's the flawed logic in that?


I understand your disappointment, but the sole reason I guessed Fender wanted it to look proportional when viewing it from the ground. Lets be honest that most of its soon-to-be visitors could probably ONLY see it from its base. It would look distorted/contorted if it were shorter, especially with the unicorn placing spire, don't you think?


----------



## VoltAmps

Do we really need a megatall section for 1 tower?


----------



## PenangLion

VoltAmps said:


> Do we really need a megatall section for 1 tower?


There used to be 6 or 7 active megatall projects when the section was created...
Then Suzhou Zhongnan bailed out, then it was Wuhan Greenland, then Azerbijan...
Then Nakheel...Chicago Spire...Jeddah. 

Everything got cancelled. No point in deleting something that's already created. New projects are still actively proposed.


----------



## PenangLion

SkylineHorizons said:


> I don't care for your attention or anyone else's. I just never understood the logic of including pointless space like a spire in a buildings height. It's blatantly obvious that this was the reason for the a major aspect of the buildings design choice; the unnecessarily oversized spire.
> 
> It's a concept that dates back in 1930's in New York with the Chrysler building. Sure that building looks better with a spire but it should never have counted towards it's height 'as a building' and was only added because the buildings owner was literally having a dick-measuring contest with the owner of the Bank of Manhattan at the time. But instead of admitting or owning up to our mistakes decades latter we double down on it. People are also afraid of 'modifying' history, as for instance it would mean that the Empire State building and not the Chrysler building was the worlds first supertall 'building';
> View attachment 4092524
> 
> 
> Look at it this way;
> *Towers aren't considered buildings nor are they ranked along side them precisely because they are comprised of predominately empty space. Yet somehow it's perfectly fine to include massive lengths of empty space in a building towards it's ultimate height. If you can't see the flawed and contradictory logic of that I don't know what to tell you.*
> 
> It's not about being jealous or any petty or frivolous emotion like that, I just care about the accurate dissemination of statically relevant information.
> 
> By all means Kuala Lumpur has one of the best skylines in the world and this building is far, far taller than any building in my city or country. Malaysians should be rightly proud of it 👍 Even by top floor or roof height it is the 4th or 5th tallest in the world; Diagrams - SkyscraperPage.com So that would change it's building ranking by what, 2 or 3 spots? Would that even matter to you or to anyone? I don't see how that would make it any less of an accomplishment. Oh yes that's right that would eliminate it's 'megatall' statues right? *Actually NO. *In terms of _structural height_ it's would still be considered a megatall _structure_, one of only 6 in the world ranked as such;
> 
> 1) Burj Khalifa
> 2) Merdeka PNB118
> 3) Petronius Compliant Tower
> 4) Tokyo Sky Tree
> 5) Shanghai Tower
> 6) Canton Tower​
> 
> The CTBUH currently has 3 measuring criterion;
> "height of the architectural top of the building" - the primary one for buildings
> "height of the highest floor"
> "height to the top of any part of the building" - towers meanwhile are ranked only by this measurement
> 
> But did you know they *use to have four?*
> "height to the top of to the top of the roof" which was removed in November 2009
> 
> So they arbitrarily decided to changes the 'rules of the game' once already. All I'm asking is that they change it once more to something more even logical and less complicated because really there should only be two measurements;
> 
> "height to the absolute top" and "height of the highest floor"
> 
> "height of the highest floor" would be *a true comparison of one buildings height to another.
> 
> Remember what makes a building a "building" and a tower a "tower"? **Occupied space**. So why are we comparing and ranking buildings against each other using unoccupied space? It makes NO. SENSE. *
> 
> As for the unoccupied space, that's what the second category is for;
> "height to the absolute top" or more simply "_structural height_"
> A category where all structures, be it buildings or towers can be ranked together.
> 
> So tell me where's the flawed logic in that?


You remind me of Redditors. 
Should we just dismantle every single spire and call it a day?
If that's the case, please, oh please. 
Dismantle the CN Tower because all 500 metres of it is actually a massive spire, with a pancake stuck in the middle.

The end.


----------



## SkylineHorizons

BigMan777 said:


> Frankly speaking, I can say that I agree with you. In addition, a such shaped building can also not allow that rectangle roof as we have now, but unfortunately we have no power to make owner demount the spire and change the roof shape accordingly to a main concept. __So we have only to enjoy the building we have and recognize its beauty, that makes it standing out from others not only in Malaysia but in the whole world too.


Yes indeed I can understand it won't change now or ever. I think it would have looked better with a somewhat shorter spire but otherwise it's still a really cool futuristic looking building.




QalzimCity said:


> I understand your disappointment, but the sole reason I guessed Fender wanted it to look proportional when viewing it from the ground. Lets be honest that most of its soon-to-be visitors could probably ONLY see it from its base. It would look distorted/contorted if it were shorter, especially with the unicorn placing spire, don't you think?


Fair enough, I suppose it doesn't look as disproportional from that perspective.



PenangLion said:


> You remind me of Redditors.
> Should we just dismantle every single spire and call it a day?
> If that's the case, please, oh please.
> Dismantle the CN Tower because all 500 metres of it is actually a massive spire, with a pancake stuck in the middle.
> 
> The end.


Your putting words in my mouth I never said we should dismantle all spires. In fact I like my fair share of buildings with spires. I just clearly and thoroughly explained why spires should belong in the same category as towers when it comes to height measurements.

Additionally what I initially said was that I felt the spire on this building was disproportional to the rest of it's design. And I strongly suspect that the reason for the extra large spire was added was solely to increase it's official height rather than thinking that it would be the best integration of the design - though I conceded that I may be wrong about that, maybe Fender actually thinks it does look best with a super huge massive spire.

In any case am I not entitled to my own opinion??? You live in a democracy too right?


----------



## PenangLion

Then why come here and whine and start an argument thats been going for 25 years? 

You are entitled to your own opinions, just not this particular thread for god's sake.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

@ NST


----------



## SkylineHorizons

PenangLion said:


> Then why come here and whine and start an argument thats been going for 25 years?
> 
> You are entitled to your own opinions, just not this particular thread for god's sake.


Because this skyscraper is an good example of a design being influenced by that factor. Anyhow I've said my peace and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Scion

Manneken3000 said:


> View attachment 4093248


Burj Khalifa's Lounge 154 is the world's tallest observation deck on the 154th floor, 585m above ground.


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Photo © fatboyntv


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 8:*








Panoramic view of city skyline in Kuala Lumpur by Erik Ding on 500px.com


----------



## jasonyeo94

Look at the size and height difference my goodness 

📸 siva_wwc


----------



## azey

Tokyo + New York + HongKong all in one pic 👆🏻👆🏻👆🏻


----------



## nazrey

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/malaysia/comments/tnhwoy


----------



## Rimau

Tunderstorm_kredit to visualrepublik


----------



## 2206

instagram.com/j0hn_lulalalu/


----------



## ssoott

Uh, calm down okay. No one here owns a building. There's no need to be upset about something that we don't have...










Cool view from KLCC Park. Looks a whole lot cooler if you are there


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Photo by @PhotoByRas (Twitter)


----------



## al-hebati

Does anybody have any answers on why is the facade of this building looks kind of metallic/opaque, and not glassy enough like the 1WTC in New York?


----------



## Hudson11

al-hebati said:


> Does anybody have any answers on why is the facade of this building looks kind of metallic/opaque, and not glassy enough like the 1WTC in New York?


there is a protective plastic coating covering most of the exterior. You can see some window panes where it has peeled away.


----------



## al-hebati

Hudson11 said:


> there is a protective plastic coating covering most of the exterior. You can see some window panes where it has peeled away.


The peeled only looks brighter...


----------



## DromeoStalker

Welcome to City 17


----------



## the man from k-town

2206 said:


> instagram.com/j0hn_lulalalu/


Thats just epic!


----------



## nazrey

@ SCM


----------



## nazrey




----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Photo by Whyshynski


----------



## nazrey

@ SKYFLY


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Manneken3000 said:


> View attachment 4093248


A Y O D A T M E


----------



## kokhee118

Excerpt of RTM live broadcast, moments before the Swearing-in Ceremony of Anwar Ibrahim as the 10th Prime Minister of Malaysia, after the 15th General Election on 19 Nov 2022 that resulted in a hung Parliament scenario and 5 days of political crisis. This footage is filmed on 24 Nov 2022 (yesterday) from the main entrance of National Palace (Istana Negara) facing the KL skyline.









Source:


----------



## Izzz




----------



## Zaz965

merdeka can be seen at background of this video


----------



## NewYorkCity76

Zaz965 said:


> merdeka can be seen at background of this video


Interesting highway, but aside from that this megatall appears very dominant from that distance


----------



## nazrey

__ https://www.facebook.com/RSPKL/posts/579762250818833


----------



## Manneken3000

KL MERDEKA PNB 118 SPIRE 2022 #SHORT


----------



## lckit88




----------



## ash7




----------



## Dude254

Ugly long spire,just an addition to steal for more height.I desist these weird spires


----------



## nazrey

Dude254 said:


> Ugly long spire,just an addition to steal for more height.I desist these weird spires


Thanks for your opinion


----------



## nazrey

118 from newly built SUKE Expressway
















SUKE Expressway Officially Opens - Phase 1 Cheras-Ampang opens to the public on September 16, free for the first month - News7g


The Sungai Besi-Ulu Kelang Overhead Expressway (SUKE) Senior Minister of Public Works Datuk Seri Fadillah Yusof was officially launched, who announced that




news7g.com


----------



## azey

This view though 🤤….. 118 is just so stunning might be the most beautiful building at the moment….that spire is like a cherry on top










source : Pratap Krishnan


----------



## jasonyeo94

Madness. What are the odds to capture the lightning strikes 3 skyscrapers in one go.  

📸 zairulpuad


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## AiZu

jasonyeo94 said:


> View attachment 4259766
> View attachment 4259767
> 
> 
> Madness. What are the odds to capture the lightning strikes 3 skyscrapers in one go.
> 
> 📸 zairulpuad


I already knew we would be able to have shots like this when thunderstorms happen....KL can have a pretty spectacular and scary thunderstrike.

Notice it didn't hit The Exchange 106 ?😅 
Them tall spires really taking that gazillion volts ⚡⚡⚡⚡ .


----------



## kokhee118

AiZu said:


> Notice it didn't hit The Exchange 106 ?😅


Lightning strike are more attracted to pointy things instead of flat surface.


----------



## azey

kokhee118 said:


> Lightning strike are more attracted to pointy things instead of flat surface.


Plus KL is a thunderstorm capital of the world


----------



## Twopsy

Photos like those usually are composed of many shots anyway. Otherwise it is unlikely to catch a flash. I used that same trick several times. It also works for fireworks. You take tons of photos with 15 seconds or so exposure each and then you take the one that contain a flash and import them into Photoshop as layers. Then you use "lighten" as the blending option. That means that it does not add all exposures or takes the average, but instead uses a maximum function. So all pixels that are dark in ALL photos stay dark in the result, while a pixel, that is bright in at least one photo, will also be bright in the result. With that trick you can get many lightnings into the same photo, even if there may have been minutes between them, but at the same time the sky still looks dark.

So those lightnings in that photo might occurred at the same time, because they often trigger each other, but they also could have happend after each other and were then combined in Photoshop.


----------



## Azrain98

^^ there are behind the scene for the shot actually and dont think it composed of many shots.






Ini adalah gambar kilat yang terbaik saya pernah dapat dalam tahun 202... | TikTok


272.1K Likes, 1.9K Comments. TikTok video from Fogotrafer (@bukanfogotrafer): "Ini adalah gambar kilat yang terbaik saya pernah dapat dalam tahun 2022. Saya datang ke sini dengan niat nak shoot kilat, selepas hampir 2 jam kena sidai, hujung-hujung sesi baru sang kilat munculkan diri. Dan paling...




vt.tiktok.com






__
http://instagr.am/p/Cl2S4K8ygDk/

fyi there are two photographs for the shot, one with camera and the other is iphone 14 pro max. the one that been shared here is from iphone.

this is from the camera. 
View attachment 4270573

cr: hisyom omar


----------



## Kadzman

azey said:


> Plus KL is a thunderstorm capital of the world


With frequent thunderstorms in tropical Kuala Lumpur/Malaysia it does make sense to have pointy spires on the taller buildings to divert the lightning strikes away from lower places where lives are more vulnerable to being zapped. 

It's less safe to be in open spaces where one is likely to be the tallest thing around like on a treeless field, open parking lot etc. If ever you are caught in that situation, lie as low as possible on the ground, stay away from solitary trees, bus stops or electric/telephone poles. 

If you are outdoors and there's a thunderstorm, it's better to be in wet clothes where the water will conduct current rather than having the charge running through your body. Having umbrellas is not the best idea in a lightning strike. Lighting strikes may also happen even when there's no rain. Next best thing is in your car if you have no other options. Whatever you do, always minimise the chance of the electrical charge running through your body. 

So be glad we have so many spires, finials and even mundane lighting conductors bearing the brunt of these frequent lightning strikes.


----------



## ssoott

jasonyeo94 said:


> View attachment 4259766
> View attachment 4259767
> 
> Madness. What are the odds to capture the lightning strikes 3 skyscrapers in one go.
> 
> 📸 zairulpuad


In Kuala Lumpur? The odds are pretty high. I won't be surprised if lightning strikes every single skyscraper in Kuala Lumpur at the exact same time.


----------



## VoltAmps

This building gets the dubious honor of being the last megatall building ever built


----------



## trustevil

VoltAmps said:


> This building gets the dubious honor of being the last megatall building ever built


not if the Saudis have anything to say about it. supposedly they want to build a 2km tall building lol


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

trustevil said:


> not if the Saudis have anything to say about it. supposedly they want to build a 2km tall building lol


All while being unable to finish the 1 km building they started on nine years ago.


----------



## azey

trustevil said:


> not if the Saudis have anything to say about it. supposedly they want to build a 2km tall building lol


After the failed and very controversial World Cup??!! I think not…..


----------



## trustevil

azey said:


> After the failed and very controversial World Cup??!! I think not…..


that has nothing to do with a skyscraper. they're very ambitious but I'd point out the failed Jeddah tower


----------



## Szemus

jasonyeo94 said:


> View attachment 4259766
> View attachment 4259767
> 
> 
> Madness. What are the odds to capture the lightning strikes 3 skyscrapers in one go.
> 
> 📸 zairulpuad


Any thing may happen in Photoshop


----------



## m.zikry73

Szemus said:


> Any think may happen in Photoshop


Except it's not








Orang Wangsa Maju


Panahan kilat di pucuk KLCC, KL Tower dan PNB118 dapat ditangkap menggunakan kamera telefon. Tiada suntingan tambahan kilat ( stacking), kesemua panahan kilat ini dalam single shot. 🤳iPhone 14 Pro...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Sainton

Beautiful tower with a very distracting needle- like theyve forgotten to take down the building crane. It's out of place and looks ridiculous


----------



## AiZu

Sainton said:


> Beautiful tower with a very distracting needle- like theyve forgotten to take down the building crane. It's out of place and looks ridiculous


Nahhh...it screams Look at me!!!...Purposely being distracting....It blends well with the skyline.


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Photo © Zaharuddin Ayob


----------



## lckit88

Photos taken today


----------



## realitybites-u

The final glass panel of Merdeka PNB 118 has been installed today.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CmQGLJctKdI/


----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## realitybites-u




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## AiZu

Instagram credit @ feathakim.

It's Monsoon season here.


----------



## sepul

instagram/monz_journey


----------



## trustevil

I really like the triangular shape and the blue cladding just wish the roof height was a little higher


----------



## AiZu

That is one way to Promote the tower....I guess 😂😂😂

If I remember correctly the Petronas Twin Towers also got climbed by a 'French Spiderman' or something....


----------



## kokhee118

Again, I done more digging around her twitter account. Seems like this couple (Ivan Beerkus and Angela Nikolau) is not the first to reach the top as they initially claimed. Actually there was a group of men already climbed to the top after the spire was completed, therefore making them the second place to reach the top after the Chinese guy I mentioned earlier.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cmuj5UvIHR5/









According to Instagram tags, left is eskilite, center is DrifterShoots and right is _mello.j_



















How do we know they done it before the daredevil couple? That's because Raskalov from OnTheRoofs (the one who climbed Shanghai Tower when it's still under construction in 2014) says these group of men climbed PNB118 before the couple.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608266533804937223
Angela Nikolau later realised and recognised the persons appear in the busted photos are the DrifterShoots and his friends, and one of the new busted photo dated 1st May 2022.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608330331022819334









Therefore we can conclude that, after the first Chinese guy's climb on early April 2022, on the early morning of 1 May 2022, which is also the beginning of a four days long public holiday (Labour's Day + Hari Raya), a group of men successfully climbed to the top of the completed spire, but was later busted and arrested eventhough they seems to try to disguise as construction workers using reflective vest, their climb however did not get picked up by Malaysia's media. 

Then, at approximately 26 December 2022, the daredevil couple we recently known successfully climbed to the top of the spire without getting caught, making them the currently known third group of people that reach the top of PNB118. This time around, the news spread fast from this forum and get picked up by Malaysia's media.


----------



## jasonyeo94

To make things more interesting, Angela Nikolau said on her Insta that she will share all the details about her journey up to the spire. Interesting time ahead


----------



## davidwsk

*Couple to be probed for climbing Merdeka 118*

By Mohamed Basyir
December 28, 2022 @ 5:58pm



> KUALA LUMPUR: Police will investigate the daredevil couple who are believed to have sneaked pass security and climbed the Merdeka 118, the world's second tallest building.
> 
> Kuala Lumpur deputy police chief Datuk Yahaya Othman confirmed to the New Straits Times that the couple will be called in to have their statements recorded.
> 
> …
> 
> Yesterday, pictures of daredevil couple Ivan Beerkus and Angela Nikolau at the top of Merdeka 118 were uploaded by the former to *SkyscraperCity.com*. The pictures made it to the Malaysian community subreddit on reddit.com.





https://www.nst.com.my/amp/news/nation/2022/12/865102/couple-be-probed-climbing-merdeka-118


----------



## davidwsk

Featured today on CNN:









The new buildings set to shape the world in 2023


From the world's second-tallest tower to an interfaith religious complex in Abu Dhabi, these are 9 of the most eye-catching architectural projects set to open in 2023.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## AiZu

davidwsk said:


> *Couple to be probed for climbing Merdeka 118*
> 
> By Mohamed Basyir
> December 28, 2022 @ 5:58pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nst.com.my/amp/news/nation/2022/12/865102/couple-be-probed-climbing-merdeka-118


What kind of 'security' ?😅


----------



## szehoong

AiZu said:


> That is one way to Promote the tower....I guess 😂😂😂
> 
> If I remember correctly the Petronas Twin Towers also got climbed by a 'French Spiderman' or something....


 yes .....Alain Robert climbed the Twin Towers but he only got to the first set-backs before arrested by security.


----------



## Sukhumvit

Alain Robert did it !


----------



## Amecurty

AiZu said:


> View attachment 4328930
> 
> Instagram credit @ feathakim.
> 
> It's Monsoon season here.


Imagine doing that on this day..


----------



## Beerkus

Hey guys. I’m happy to be back here.
We had a lot of closed doors with CCTV cameras that we were able to bypass. How exactly did we do it I can't say, because someone else can repeat it and get into trouble. I will say one thing, it took more than 36 hours. When the building will open and there will be a new security system I can say you more details about our climbing.

Video Angela Nikolau









A N G E L A N I K O L A U | C R E A T O R on Instagram: "I know you want to know how I got to the second tallest building in the world, but I’ll tell you all the details later. But now enjoy the most beautiful view of Kuala Lumpur . . . #kualalumpur #kualalumpurmalaysia🇲🇾 #malaysia #merdeka #merdeka118 #merdekatower #merdekatower118 #angelanikolau #angela_nikolau #roof #rooftop"


A N G E L A N I K O L A U | C R E A T O R shared a post on Instagram: "I know you want to know how I got to the second tallest building in the world, but I’ll tell you all the details later. But now enjoy the most beautiful view of Kuala Lumpur . . . #kualalumpur #kualalumpurmalaysia🇲🇾...




www.instagram.com


----------



## kokhee118

Beerkus said:


> Hey guys. I’m happy to be back here.
> We had a lot of closed doors with CCTV cameras that we were able to bypass. How exactly did we do it I can't say, because someone else can repeat it and get into trouble. I will say one thing, it took more than 36 hours. When the building will open and there will be a new security system I can say you more details about our climbing.
> 
> Video Angela Nikolau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A N G E L A N I K O L A U | C R E A T O R on Instagram: "I know you want to know how I got to the second tallest building in the world, but I’ll tell you all the details later. But now enjoy the most beautiful view of Kuala Lumpur . . . #kualalumpur #kualalumpurmalaysia🇲🇾 #malaysia #merdeka #merdeka118 #merdekatower #merdekatower118 #angelanikolau #angela_nikolau #roof #rooftop"
> 
> 
> A N G E L A N I K O L A U | C R E A T O R shared a post on Instagram: "I know you want to know how I got to the second tallest building in the world, but I’ll tell you all the details later. But now enjoy the most beautiful view of Kuala Lumpur . . . #kualalumpur #kualalumpurmalaysia🇲🇾...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


36 hours? Woah, then both of you must have slept at least once in the building right? Or you guys just staying up during the whole 36 hours? What food do you brought with you?

Do you guys notice this kind of space when you are climbing up the spire?


KlHighriser said:


> Did you stumble across this In the spire?
> 
> View attachment 4360426


----------



## jasonyeo94

Beerkus said:


> Hey guys. I’m happy to be back here.
> We had a lot of closed doors with CCTV cameras that we were able to bypass. How exactly did we do it I can't say, because someone else can repeat it and get into trouble. I will say one thing, it took more than 36 hours. When the building will open and there will be a new security system I can say you more details about our climbing.
> 
> Video Angela Nikolau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A N G E L A N I K O L A U | C R E A T O R on Instagram: "I know you want to know how I got to the second tallest building in the world, but I’ll tell you all the details later. But now enjoy the most beautiful view of Kuala Lumpur . . . #kualalumpur #kualalumpurmalaysia🇲🇾 #malaysia #merdeka #merdeka118 #merdekatower #merdekatower118 #angelanikolau #angela_nikolau #roof #rooftop"
> 
> 
> A N G E L A N I K O L A U | C R E A T O R shared a post on Instagram: "I know you want to know how I got to the second tallest building in the world, but I’ll tell you all the details later. But now enjoy the most beautiful view of Kuala Lumpur . . . #kualalumpur #kualalumpurmalaysia🇲🇾...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


You absolute legend.


----------



## Beerkus

kokhee118 said:


> 36 hours? Woah, then both of you must have slept at least once in the building right? Or you guys just staying up during the whole 36 hours? What food do you brought with you?
> 
> Do you guys notice this kind of space when you are climbing up the spire?


yeah I saw this platform and holes inside the spire.But this place is at the beginning of the spire. I think in the first 50 meters.

about food and water: we took only chocolate bars and 1 liter of water for two. The water ran out in the first 5 hours of the climbing. It was a big test for us


----------



## realitybites-u

Beerkus said:


> Hey guys. I’m happy to be back here.
> We had a lot of closed doors with CCTV cameras that we were able to bypass. How exactly did we do it I can't say, because someone else can repeat it and get into trouble. I will say one thing, it took more than 36 hours. When the building will open and there will be a new security system I can say you more details about our climbing.
> 
> Video Angela Nikolau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A N G E L A N I K O L A U | C R E A T O R on Instagram: "I know you want to know how I got to the second tallest building in the world, but I’ll tell you all the details later. But now enjoy the most beautiful view of Kuala Lumpur . . . #kualalumpur #kualalumpurmalaysia🇲🇾 #malaysia #merdeka #merdeka118 #merdekatower #merdekatower118 #angelanikolau #angela_nikolau #roof #rooftop"
> 
> 
> A N G E L A N I K O L A U | C R E A T O R shared a post on Instagram: "I know you want to know how I got to the second tallest building in the world, but I’ll tell you all the details later. But now enjoy the most beautiful view of Kuala Lumpur . . . #kualalumpur #kualalumpurmalaysia🇲🇾...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


Personally, after you climbed up the tower, what is your impression of the building? Was it architecturally impressive?


----------



## kokhee118

Beerkus said:


> yeah I saw this platform and holes inside the spire.But this place is at the beginning of the spire. I think in the first 50 meters.
> 
> about food and water: we took only chocolate bars and 1 liter of water for two. The water ran out in the first 5 hours of the climbing. It was a big test for us


I wonder do both of you have the need to go to toilet during the climb?🤔Use the toilet inside the building? Pee into a bottle? Or didn't pee at all?


----------



## sepul

_by mohamadhaj on ig_


----------



## kokhee118

Another person called DrifterShoots surfaced on the internet and posted his climb on PNB118 with another 3 man. This video also include his climb on the AmBank Tower during a f*cking lightning storm...





However, he didn't explicitely says when or on what date they climbed to the top of PNB118 but he in his youtube video's description says " The trip ended successfully". So, again, I done some digging on these 4 men group, as I suspected they were actually arrested after the PNB118 climb on early May of 2022 in my previous comment. 

First, we need to determine when the video was filmed. I did it by looking at the appearance of PNB118 at 1:32 minute of his video, the spire of PNB118 in his video seems to be already fully claded with metal panel but the slanted rooftop glass facade hasn't finished yet. If you backtract this thread we are currently at to find photos with similar progress to the PNB118 on his video, you will find out that they actually filmed it around April~May of 2022.

I also checked DrifterShoots twitter account, he posted his climbing photos nearly everyday without fails, but from around 12:00am of 1 May 2022 to 9:17pm of 5 May 2022 he went radio silent for 5 days, then he resurfaced and posted a photo of him with Four Season Hotel in KL as the background, saying _"*Y’all dm’ing me like I died*…I can’t make art and sit in the sun for a week?"_, proving that he is in KL at May 2022 and that his fans started worrying about his radio silent. His radio silent period also coincide with the arrested photo's date (1 May 2022).

















On 15 May 2022, he also posted a short video of his climb on AmBank tower, which means his AmBank climb occur *before *15 May 2022.

Now, we need to link the 4 men group in Drift's PNB118 climbing video to the 4 persons in the arrest photo. By looking at what they are wearing during the climb.

First, DrifterShoots wear a pair of *red sneakers with white shoelace* in his video at 5:10 minute, if we look back at the arrest photo, the man with beard is also wearing *the same red sneakers with white shoelace*. 

Then, let's focus at another person, the one in the left of the arrest photo, wearing a *black watch on his left hand*, a *yellow vest*, a *black face mask*, and a *yellow hard hat*. Now look back to 3:09 and 3:30 minute of the video, a man with *black watch on his left hand*, a *yellow vest*, a *black face mask* and a *yellow hard hat* is cutting the ties on the curtain. 

Let's move on to the third person, at 3:30 minute of the video, the East Asian looking man is wearing a *smaller silver metal-like watch on his left hand* and wearing an* orange vest*. In the arrest photo, the man on the right of the front row, is also wearing an *orange vest* and a smaller silver *metal-looking watch on his left hand* (although that part looks a bit unclear and get blocked by the photo's reflection). At 6:30 you can also clearly see his watch has a black face, the same with the front right man in the arrest photo.

The last person which is the handcuffed man is a bit harder to identify. He has a what seems like to be a *curly, slightly brown hair* while wearing a *yellow vest*. At 4:58 of the video, the tattoed man at the central *has that kind of hair style*, at 5:21, the man with blue jacket at the central also has that hair style. At 6:51, *the man with that curly, slightly brown hair wears a yellow vest.* So, we can 80% sure he is the handcuffed man.









Therefore, with all the evidence and observation listed above, I can confidently says and makes the following conclusion:

On the end of April of early May of 2022 (most probably 1 May 2022), the 4 men group successfully climbed to the top of the spire of PNB118, but on the way down, they get discovered and were arrested. However, the claims about they were convicted and jailed on the arrest warning photo was unable to be verified and seems conflicted with my findings*. They were the second group of person that successfully climbed to the top of PNB118 without any protection gear known today.









According to Instagram post tags from city.keys, the person on the left is eskilite, the man who cut the curtain's tie on the stairwell. The person at the center is DrifterShoots and the person on the right is _ mello.j _, the East Asian looking guy but his tag on the instagram post have since been removed for unknow reason. Lastly, the one who take this picture, city.keys, is the handcuffed man.

_*This is because DrifterShoots radio silent period on Twitter only lasted for 5 days while Angela Nikolau claimed the arrested individuals were "convicted", DrifterShoots on his own Youtube video description also said "A number of attempts had already ended in prison time for certain individuals"._

DrifterShoots social account: Twitter, Instagram, Youtube
eskilite social account: Twitter, Instagram
city.eyes: Instagram, Twitter (Unsure)
mello.j: _Unable to find_


----------



## MalachaiAC

That is a beautiful spire


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

We're in the news!!!!










Daredevil Couple Climbs The Top Of Merdeka 118, Netizens Question The Security | WeirdKaya


Recently, multiple of pictures featured of a daredevil couple standing on the top of the second tallest building, Merdeka 118 went viral on Reddit (Dec 27) .




weirdkaya.com


----------



## FelixHoch

Handbanana said:


> I hope they get a good design. Not some generic glassy tower we see a lot, but something that will really compliment the Petronas
> 
> you are right


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

When will Merdeka open?


----------



## HenryYeehawDraggy

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> When will Merdeka open?


Mid-2023


----------



## kokhee118

The view of KL from Genting Highlands.

Source: Originally posted by u/SecretIdentity_ on r/Malaysia subreddit

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/malaysia/comments/zpkz29


----------



## zakhaevMA

Riding from putrajaya, having a pitstop at the post office before heading home.

Doll photography in a rush. Updating my desktop wallpaper in my PC, since the building is near-complete. Next time I have to be well-prepared.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## KlHighriser

While there’s a viral video in the media sphere on unofficial skyscraper climbers, we had the opportunity to officially climb the spire of #merdeka118 as part of our site visit 👷‍♂️

The visit was represented by Principal & Director; Ar. Hud Bakar, Associate Director; Ar. Roslan Razak as well as other Senior Associates and staff.

Though from afar, the 40-storey spire embodies a thin, crisp and crystalline form, up close, the structure is covered with perforated panels. All set for 2023. 

Design Architect: @fenderkatsalidis (Australia)
Executive Architect: @rsp.kl RSP Kuala Lumpur (Malaysia)




























































source


----------



## FelixHoch

kokhee118 said:


> Another person called DrifterShoots surfaced on the internet and posted his climb on PNB118 with another 3 man. This video also include his climb on the AmBank Tower during a f*cking lightning storm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, he didn't explicitely says when or on what date they climbed to the top of PNB118 but he in his youtube video's description says " The trip ended successfully". So, again, I done some digging on these 4 men group, as I suspected they were actually arrested after the PNB118 climb on early May of 2022 in my previous comment.
> 
> First, we need to determine when the video was filmed. I did it by looking at the appearance of PNB118 at 1:32 minute of his video, the spire of PNB118 in his video seems to be already fully claded with metal panel but the slanted rooftop glass facade hasn't finished yet. If you backtract this thread we are currently at to find photos with similar progress to the PNB118 on his video, you will find out that they actually filmed it around April~May of 2022.
> 
> I also checked DrifterShoots twitter account, he posted his climbing photos nearly everyday without fails, but from around 12:00am of 1 May 2022 to 9:17pm of 5 May 2022 he went radio silent for 5 days, then he resurfaced and posted a photo of him with Four Season Hotel in KL as the background, saying _"*Y’all dm’ing me like I died*…I can’t make art and sit in the sun for a week?"_, proving that he is in KL at May 2022 and that his fans started worrying about his radio silent. His radio silent period also coincide with the arrested photo's date (1 May 2022).
> View attachment 4379171
> 
> View attachment 4379173
> 
> 
> On 15 May 2022, he also posted a short video of his climb on AmBank tower, which means his AmBank climb occur *before *15 May 2022.
> 
> Now, we need to link the 4 men group in Drift's PNB118 climbing video to the 4 persons in the arrest photo. By looking at what they are wearing during the climb.
> 
> First, DrifterShoots wear a pair of *red sneakers with white shoelace* in his video at 5:10 minute, if we look back at the arrest photo, the man with beard is also wearing *the same red sneakers with white shoelace*.
> 
> Then, let's focus at another person, the one in the left of the arrest photo, wearing a *black watch on his left hand*, a *yellow vest*, a *black face mask*, and a *yellow hard hat*. Now look back to 3:09 and 3:30 minute of the video, a man with *black watch on his left hand*, a *yellow vest*, a *black face mask* and a *yellow hard hat* is cutting the ties on the curtain.
> 
> Let's move on to the third person, at 3:30 minute of the video, the East Asian looking man is wearing a *smaller silver metal-like watch on his left hand* and wearing an* orange vest*. In the arrest photo, the man on the right of the front row, is also wearing an *orange vest* and a smaller silver *metal-looking watch on his left hand* (although that part looks a bit unclear and get blocked by the photo's reflection). At 6:30 you can also clearly see his watch has a black face, the same with the front right man in the arrest photo.
> 
> The last person which is the handcuffed man is a bit harder to identify. He has a what seems like to be a *curly, slightly brown hair* while wearing a *yellow vest*. At 4:58 of the video, the tattoed man at the central *has that kind of hair style*, at 5:21, the man with blue jacket at the central also has that hair style. At 6:51, *the man with that curly, slightly brown hair wears a yellow vest.* So, we can 80% sure he is the handcuffed man.
> View attachment 4379373
> 
> 
> Therefore, with all the evidence and observation listed above, I can confidently says and makes the following conclusion:
> 
> On the end of April of early May of 2022 (most probably 1 May 2022), the 4 men group successfully climbed to the top of the spire of PNB118, but on the way down, they get discovered and were arrested. However, the claims about they were convicted and jailed on the arrest warning photo was unable to be verified and seems conflicted with my findings*. They were the second group of person that successfully climbed to the top of PNB118 without any protection gear known today.
> 
> View attachment 4379449
> 
> According to Instagram post tags from city.keys, the person on the left is eskilite, the man who cut the curtain's tie on the stairwell. The person at the center is DrifterShoots and the person on the right is _ mello.j _, the East Asian looking guy but his tag on the instagram post have since been removed for unknow reason. Lastly, the one who take this picture, city.keys, is the handcuffed man.
> 
> _*This is because DrifterShoots radio silent period on Twitter only lasted for 5 days while Angela Nikolau claimed the arrested individuals were "convicted", DrifterShoots on his own Youtube video description also said "A number of attempts had already ended in prison time for certain individuals"._
> 
> DrifterShoots social account: Twitter, Instagram, Youtube
> eskilite social account: Twitter, Instagram
> city.eyes: Instagram, Twitter (Unsure)
> mello.j: _Unable to find_


nice view



AiZu said:


> That is one way to Promote the tower....I guess 😂😂😂
> 
> If I remember correctly the Petronas Twin Towers also got climbed by a 'French Spiderman' or something....


You are saying yes


----------



## hkskyline

1/5

230105 Botani Perdana 9 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperFunVi

Suppose you want to add the spire to the skyscraper that's how you do it. Looks stunning. Any estimates of when it will be open? Do they plan some restaurants near the top?


----------



## szehoong

HenryYeehawDraggy said:


> Mid-2023


I do not think that is possible given the fact that all the public spaces are still under construction and none of the interior fittings have even started. The dome of the 118 Mall isn't finish and so it the structure of the lobby. End-2023 is a possibility but next year should be a more realistic time frame.


----------



## jasonyeo94

Love how the facade's colour matches the sky's colour 📸 = ryan_yong


----------



## lckit88

Taken today 08.01.2023


----------



## FelixHoch

nice post


----------



## FelixHoch

jasonyeo94 said:


> View attachment 4413783
> 
> 
> Love how the facade's colour matches the sky's colour 📸 = ryan_yong


so beautiful bulding just ammazing


----------

